# Lace Party with Lurker 2, a bit early, for 4th April 2015.



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Hi! to everyone, from a cooling Southern Hemisphere- we are still having warm temperatures during the day- but at night it is getting chilly enough to wear my Guernsey and short fingered gloves, while at the computer.
After Norma's brilliant two weeks with her very own design, I am following with a travelogue. I hope I am not repeating too many images- I started my hunt a couple of weeks back and realised that my projected starting point, my trip to Sydney I have already largely covered. It is going to take a while for all my photos to be posted. Then I will post the link on the Lace Party.


----------



## Jacki (Feb 10, 2011)

Awe inspiring! They are beautiful photos!!!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Jacki said:


> Awe inspiring! They are beautiful photos!!!


Thanks Jacki- there is a few more Now!


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Julie, thanks you for this virtual visit - probably the only way I'll see your beautiful country.
I do recognize those alpacas.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> Julie, thanks you for this virtual visit - probably the only way I'll see your beautiful country.
> I do recognize those alpacas.


Did I post that one before?- I did do a hunt- but could not remember!


----------



## jangmb (Oct 27, 2011)

Thanks for a wonderful start, Julie. I am so happy you are sharing your country with us. Like Jane, this is probably the only way I will see it.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

jangmb said:


> Thanks for a wonderful start, Julie. I am so happy you are sharing your country with us. Like Jane, this is probably the only way I will see it.


It is well and aptly named, the flight out here, as long haul. And one is crammed in like the proverbial sardine - I would love to have the resources to go business class- but that is the stuff of pipe dreams!


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

Thanks, Julie, for the start and the wonderful photos!


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> Did I post that one before?- I did do a hunt- but could not remember!


I wasn't complaining - they are so cute. 

Best Friend Shawl by Lil Weasel was available a couple of weeks ago only in French, has now been translated to English - still free.
For some reason, I am drawn to the colour choices in the samples.
http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/best-friend-shawl


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

Very beautiful country Julie. If you did show the alpacas before I don't remember. They sure are pretty animals. Are the Maori native New Zealanders?


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

I made a double post so had to find another free pattern to post to make up for it:
A Noble Cowl by Emily Kausalik 
http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/a-noble-cowl


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

Hi Julie! Thank you for the beautiful start to our travels. I just love the sound of the water and waves. 

Those freshly sheered alpacas are cuties!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Miss Pam said:


> Thanks, Julie, for the start and the wonderful photos!


Thanks, so much, Pam!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> I wasn't complaining - they are so cute.
> 
> Best Friend Shawl by Lil Weasel was available a couple of weeks ago only in French, has now been translated to English - still free.
> For some reason, I am drawn to the colour choices in the samples.
> http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/best-friend-shawl


The are such curious animals- love to know what is going on.

The shawl looks quite easy!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

TLL said:


> Hi Julie! Thank you for the beautiful start to our travels. I just love the sound of the water and waves.
> 
> Those freshly sheered alpacas are cuties!


I may manage a few more photos- have not been about a lot- because of the move.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

sisu said:


> Very beautiful country Julie. If you did show the alpacas before I don't remember. They sure are pretty animals. Are the Maori native New Zealanders?


Yes, they found the Islands over 900 or 1000 years ago, there are differing theories as to whence they came- possibly down the coast of China- certainly linguistically there are similarities to the language of the Malay for instance.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

I just came across these free pattens by Christy Becker. I thought that I had hers already but it is another designer named Christa Becker.
http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/search#designer=Christy%20Becker&view=captioned_thumbs&sort=date&availability=free


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> I just came across these free pattens by Christy Becker. I thought that I had hers already but it is another designer named Christa Becker.
> http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/search#designer=Christy%20Becker&view=captioned_thumbs&sort=date&availability=free


I really like these!


----------



## marilyngf (Nov 5, 2011)

love the photos


----------



## KittyChris (Jan 5, 2014)

Thanks Julie for the new topic. Love all the pictures. I do enjoy traveling vicariously with all you who travel and live in other parts of the world or country for that matter.

Here is a free pattern that was featured in my LYS weekly newsletter. I have this one already in my library so I thought I would share. I seem to remember someone looking for a top to knit some time ago. Well this is a nice top with a hint of lace. 
http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/buttercup-6


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

Thanks for sharing with us Julie.. I would love to learn more about your area and any area you might want to share.. I would like to know about regional foods too... like Janes dish she had for her birthday.. I already forgot the name of it but the appliance was very cool 

Thanks for the pattern links.. I have buttercup in my library for awhile now.. I really like it.. and I really like the friendship shawl!! that would be so much fun to make..


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

More patterns!!!  Thank you, ladies!!!

I vote with Ronie, and others, anything you can share with us about your country will be thoroughly enjoyed! :thumbup:


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Julie, what a wonderful start. Love the pictures.

Love the Friendship shawl and the Buttercup top and all the other gorgeous pattern links.


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

I finished my 1698 Seaman's Cap. I have in vain looked for a hat that would keep my ears warm. This one will. This hat is for my Uncle Roy. We stop by their bed and breakfast when we go to the ocean and I always take them something knitted.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

marilyngf said:


> love the photos


Thank you Marilyn!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

KittyChris said:


> Thanks Julie for the new topic. Love all the pictures. I do enjoy traveling vicariously with all you who travel and live in other parts of the world or country for that matter.
> 
> Here is a free pattern that was featured in my LYS weekly newsletter. I have this one already in my library so I thought I would share. I seem to remember someone looking for a top to knit some time ago. Well this is a nice top with a hint of lace.
> http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/buttercup-6


Thanks, Chris! It is good to see other parts of the world, isn't it?


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Ronie said:


> Thanks for sharing with us Julie.. I would love to learn more about your area and any area you might want to share.. I would like to know about regional foods too... like Janes dish she had for her birthday.. I already forgot the name of it but the appliance was very cool
> 
> Thanks for the pattern links.. I have buttercup in my library for awhile now.. I really like it.. and I really like the friendship shawl!! that would be so much fun to make..


I will have to have a think about that- a few ideas come to mind immediately- possibly tomorrow! Jane was talking of Raclette.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

TLL said:


> More patterns!!!  Thank you, ladies!!!
> 
> I vote with Ronie, and others, anything you can share with us about your country will be thoroughly enjoyed! :thumbup:


I will see what I can do, Toni!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

eshlemania said:


> Julie, what a wonderful start. Love the pictures.
> 
> Love the Friendship shawl and the Buttercup top and all the other gorgeous pattern links.


Thanks, Bev! I am a very visually oriented person- I like to see what there is in images.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

eshlemania said:


> I finished my 1698 Seaman's Cap. I have in vain looked for a hat that would keep my ears warm. This one will. This hat is for my Uncle Roy. We stop by their bed and breakfast when we go to the ocean and I always take them something knitted.


That looks an excellent design Bev- where did you find it?


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Here's the link. There are a lot of ladies making them on KP which is where I first heard of it.

http://seamenschurch.org/sites/default/files/sci-1898-hat-kristine-byrnes-web-w-schematic.pdf


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

Great looking hat!! Bev you did a great job! and he looks very handsome in it


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

eshlemania said:


> Here's the link. There are a lot of ladies making them on KP which is where I first heard of it.
> 
> http://seamenschurch.org/sites/default/files/sci-1898-hat-kristine-byrnes-web-w-schematic.pdf


Thanks, Bev!


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Ronie said:


> Great looking hat!! Bev you did a great job! and he looks very handsome in it


Thanks, Ronie. I think he's pretty handsome too.  I am starting a hat for me. It's a great car project. Mine is variegated reds. I'll post a picture when I get some of it done.


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

eshlemania said:


> I finished my 1698 Seaman's Cap. I have in vain looked for a hat that would keep my ears warm. This one will. This hat is for my Uncle Roy. We stop by their bed and breakfast when we go to the ocean and I always take them something knitted.


Nice!!! I can see how it would be so warm!!! (Great model!  )

Yours in variegated reds will be fun to see.


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> Thanks, Bev!


You're welcome, Julie. I was so delighted to find a pattern that might actually keep my ears warm.


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Thanks, Toni.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

eshlemania said:


> You're welcome, Julie. I was so delighted to find a pattern that might actually keep my ears warm.


I have been knitting chullo's- The Peruvian cap with ear flaps.


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> I have been knitting chullo's- The Peruvian cap with ear flaps.


Ah, I bet they are warm also.


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

Here is what I have been up to lately: Mirno by Ana Harvey, Knit'Nana. It is made out of Rowan lace weight baby alpaca and mirino, approximately 390 yards in a patina color with about 450 8/0 grass green frosted beads with a size 6 needle. It is the first time that I have knit a crescent shaped shawl and the first time using size 8/0 beads. It was very interesting to see how it developed. Those beads are sooooo tiny!!! They make 6/0 look like boulders (they are not, but what a difference!)

The second shawl is a variation on the Holden Shawlette by Mindy Wilkes. It is a very soft worsted acrylic yarn from JoAnne Fabrics, Sensations Rainbow Classic, color #65. I used less than 447 yards with size 10 1/2 needles. After making the initial triangle as large as I wanted it to be, I started using the same technique that was used in the Mirno to expand the scallops so they would wrap around the shoulders of the lady that I have made it for. I wanted it to be a light covering and it is. Whew!

The pink sample is the garter stitch start for Norma's Madryn. I thought it was pretty "fluffy" looking and hard to see the shaping of the leaves.

I love lace! There are so many possibilities.


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

eshlemania said:


> Here's the link. There are a lot of ladies making them on KP which is where I first heard of it.
> 
> http://seamenschurch.org/sites/default/files/sci-1898-hat-kristine-byrnes-web-w-schematic.pdf


Thanks, Bev!!! I'm thinking I could get a lot of use out of this pattern.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

eshlemania said:


> I finished my 1698 Seaman's Cap. I have in vain looked for a hat that would keep my ears warm. This one will. This hat is for my Uncle Roy. We stop by their bed and breakfast when we go to the ocean and I always take them something knitted.


Great hat and handsome model!


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

TLL said:


> Here is what I have been up to lately: Mirno by Ana Harvey, Knit'Nana. It is made out of Rowan lace weight baby alpaca and mirino, approximately 390 yards in a patina color with about 450 8/0 grass green frosted beads with a size 6 needle. It is the first time that I have knit a crescent shaped shawl and the first time using size 8/0 beads. It was very interesting to see how it developed. Those beads are sooooo tiny!!! They make 6/0 look like boulders (they are not, but what a difference!)
> 
> The second shawl is a variation on the Holden Shawlette by Mindy Wilkes. It is a very soft worsted acrylic yarn from JoAnne Fabrics, Sensations Rainbow Classic, color #65. I used less than 447 yards with size 10 1/2 needles. After making the initial triangle as large as I wanted it to be, I started using the same technique that was used in the Mirno to expand the scallops so they would wrap around the shoulders of the lady that I have made it for. I wanted it to be a light covering and it is. Whew!
> 
> ...


Toni - I lovr them all! The colors are all lovely!


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

TLL said:


> Thanks, Bev!!! I'm thinking I could get a lot of use out of this pattern.


Me, too! Thanks, Bev!


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Miss Pam said:


> Great hat and handsome model!


Thanks, Pam and Toni. And you're both welcome!!


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

Miss Pam said:


> Toni - I lovr them all! The colors are all lovely!


Thank you, Pam!

The patina one is for my mom. It is her favorite color. Her birthday is not until the middle of May, but she is going to get it tomorrow.  (I can't wait to give it to her!)


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

Did Belle do a doily like this one? Here is the link: http://freevintageknitting.com/doily-patterns/star124/knitted-doily-pattern

It is really pretty. Finished size is approximately 22" or 16" diameter, depending on the size thread used. (So, it is bigger than the ones Belle did.)


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

TLL said:


> Thank you, Pam!
> 
> The patina one is for my mom. It is her favorite color. Her birthday is not until the middle of May, but she is going to get it tomorrow.  (I can't wait to give it to her!)


She will love it!


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

Miss Pam said:


> She will love it!


Thank you! I sure hope so.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

eshlemania said:


> Ah, I bet they are warm also.


They are- and with a cord of some sort are quite secure.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

TLL said:


> Here is what I have been up to lately: Mirno by Ana Harvey, Knit'Nana. It is made out of Rowan lace weight baby alpaca and mirino, approximately 390 yards in a patina color with about 450 8/0 grass green frosted beads with a size 6 needle. It is the first time that I have knit a crescent shaped shawl and the first time using size 8/0 beads. It was very interesting to see how it developed. Those beads are sooooo tiny!!! They make 6/0 look like boulders (they are not, but what a difference!)
> 
> The second shawl is a variation on the Holden Shawlette by Mindy Wilkes. It is a very soft worsted acrylic yarn from JoAnne Fabrics, Sensations Rainbow Classic, color #65. I used less than 447 yards with size 10 1/2 needles. After making the initial triangle as large as I wanted it to be, I started using the same technique that was used in the Mirno to expand the scallops so they would wrap around the shoulders of the lady that I have made it for. I wanted it to be a light covering and it is. Whew!
> 
> ...


All of which look lovely, and very productive! Interesting to see Madryn in garter stitch.


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

Toni your shawls are lovely.. I like the blue and white one!! and I like your all knit shawl that Norma designed. Orenburg lace is all knit and once blocked it is very pretty..


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

The Crazy Cat Lady Organiser- this one is for Chris!!!!! (ex facebook)


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

Ronie said:


> Toni your shawls are lovely.. I like the blue and white one!! and I like your all knit shawl that Norma designed. Orenburg lace is all knit and once blocked it is very pretty..


Thank you, Ronie. I knew there was lace out there somewhere that was all knit/garter stitch, but the leaves were not looking like leaves at that point, so they are gone, but that totally makes sense that blocking would take care of it.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

I have been hunting through my local photos- mostly what I have been taking lately has been my knitting- I have not ventured out much, with the camera.


----------



## KittyChris (Jan 5, 2014)

Bev, I love that hat. Thanks for the pattern link. 

Toni, I really love your shawls! Your mom is going to love her early present.


----------



## KittyChris (Jan 5, 2014)

Lurker 2 said:


> The Crazy Cat Lady Organiser- this one is for Chris!!!!! (ex facebook)


Yup, that's what I need.  I have seen something similar to that made with cardboard boxes. If I clear up some of my clutter maybe I will put on together.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

KittyChris said:


> Yup, that's what I need.  I have seen something similar to that made with cardboard boxes. If I clear up some of my clutter maybe I will put on together.


In my experience cats love boxes.


----------



## jangmb (Oct 27, 2011)

Norma, I did not thank you on your post for your topic. I really have to compliment you on your pattern. I am seeing VERY lovely versions of it popping up. I haven't started yours yet. I have fallen severely behind on my WIPs. As the saying goes 'so busy, I don't have time to die'. 

I don't always thank all the gracious hostesses for their topics ..... but I have enjoyed all of them&#128513;


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

jangmb said:


> Norma, I did not thank you on your post for your topic. I really have to compliment you on your pattern. I am seeing VERY lovely versions of it popping up. I haven't started yours yet. I have fallen severely behind on my WIPs. As the saying goes 'so busy, I don't have time to die'.
> 
> I don't always thank all the gracious hostesses for their topics ..... but I have enjoyed all of them😁


 :thumbup:


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> The Crazy Cat Lady Organiser- this one is for Chris!!!!! (ex facebook)


That is great!!!! :thumbup:


----------



## triciad19 (Aug 23, 2013)

This isn't lace, but seems versatile and looks good in variegated yarns. I think it could be modified to be wider or narrower and longer as desired.

http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/favorite-scarf-ever

Julie, beautiful pictures.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

triciad19 said:


> This isn't lace, but seems versatile and looks good in variegated yarns. I think it could be modified to be wider or narrower and longer as desired.
> 
> http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/favorite-scarf-ever
> 
> Julie, beautiful pictures.


Thank you Tricia!


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Julie, I am drooling! I love the Maori carvings. More of everything, please!


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Ronie said:


> ...I really like the friendship shawl!! that would be so much fun to make..


Wouldn't it be neat to do as she suggested & make the matching shawls for you & your friend? - or sister or mother...


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

eshlemania said:


> I finished my 1698 Seaman's Cap. ...


Oh, yes - definitely good for the ears. I downloaded this a long time ago but never had occasion to knit it so forgot whet it looked like. So nice & snug looking. 
Blow, ye Nor'westers, blow! Ye'll not scathe me!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Normaedern said:


> Julie, I am drooling! I love the Maori carvings. More of everything, please!


I'll see what I can find!


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

TLL said:


> ....Mirno by Ana Harvey, Knit'Nana...


So lovely! Only 390y! How big is it? I love crescent shaped shawls. Pretty shade, too. Is it for you?


> ...a variation on the Holden Shawlette ...


Another beauty 
That yarn worked out lovely, didn't it? The Holden works so well with variegated yarns. I am sure that your friend will be thrilled with it.


> The pink sample is the garter stitch start for Norma's Madryn....


So have you decided to stick with the garter stitch?


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

TLL said:


> ...The patina one is for my mom. ... (I can't wait to give it to her!)


I know that she will love it - how could she not? A beautiful gift made with love from her daughter.


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

Bev, that hat did turn out great and will be sooo warm. Your dh is a good model for it!

Wow Toni, you have been very busy. Just gorgeous work. Love that shawl for your mom. The bead work is excellent. I haven't tried those 8 beads yet. 

Such lovely sunrise pictures Julie and what beautiful views of the mountains you get from your place!
.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

sisu said:


> Bev, that hat did turn out great and will be sooo warm. Your dh is a good model for it!
> 
> Wow Toni, you have been very busy. Just gorgeous work. Love that shawl for your mom. The bead work is excellent. I haven't tried those 8 beads yet.
> 
> ...


It is all good for the soul, Caryn!


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> ...A recent sunrise...


Such rich colours!
Is the view from your current driveway or the previous one?


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> Such rich colours!
> Is the view from your current driveway or the previous one?


This one, Jane! I get a good outlook east!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> I'll see what I can find!


Some more images from the Papakura Marae.
And a few more from my outing with Darowil and her daughter Maryanne.
This is going to take a bit of hunting- the thumb nails are so tiny!


----------



## kaixixang (Jul 16, 2012)

Whew! 5-6 pages for THIS new thread...and I had to highlight the page # in http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-327240-112.html and type in 98 or 99 to work back from page 98 or 99 forward!

I think the reworking of Dad's Window account has worked nicely for security reasons. I've had to include more links recently to the "approved" list on Mozilla Firefox...which is fun when I've been given "Marching orders" to pay bills and the tab has "cannot connect due to security issues". I'm not complaining...if I have to specify the list...no one else can get in!

*Normaedern* - I'm glad you had a fun 2 weeks. All you have to do for my Jam mixture is have either fresh or frozen fruit, 1 8-cup glass measuring bowl, enough cane-sugar granulated to lightly cover an additional 1/4 to 1/2 inch above the fruit in the bowl, and an 1/4 tsp of salt.

You can heat this in a sauce pan on the stove...but in the 8-cup measuring bowl I heat once for 5 minutes on high in the microwave with NO water added.

When this is through you open the microwave and stir the mixture with a wooden spoon. Depending on elevation you may put the glass measuring bowl, minus spoon, back in the microwave and close the door. Set the microwave on high for another 3 minutes. When through, use a hand-towel to move the glass bowl to a trusted wood counter space to cool. Stir the mixture again with the wooden spoon and (hopefully no pets) ignore until cool. Pour cooled mixture into a glass pint or quart jar and either cover with glad cling-wrap or a lid combo for canning. Refrigerate and/or spoon immediately some on some bread for munching.

Some fruit needs more sugar, some less. No corn syrup for ANY of this recipe!


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Bev, that is a wonderful hat. DH looks very hansome in it :thumbup:


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Toni, those are stunning shawls. I am unsure of my favourite. Perhaps the Holden? Very undecided. :thumbup:


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Lurker 2 said:


> I have been hunting through my local photos- mostly what I have been taking lately has been my knitting- I have not ventured out much, with the camera.


Those are wonderful skies. I love them :thumbup:


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

jangmb said:


> Norma, I did not thank you on your post for your topic. I really have to compliment you on your pattern. I am seeing VERY lovely versions of it popping up. I haven't started yours yet. I have fallen severely behind on my WIPs. As the saying goes 'so busy, I don't have time to die'.
> 
> I don't always thank all the gracious hostesses for their topics ..... but I have enjoyed all of them😁


Thank you :thumbup:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Normaedern said:


> Those are wonderful skies. I love them :thumbup:


If you check back, Norma, there are quite a few more images now from the Marae and my trip out to the Alpaca Farm- one of around three locally.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Julie, these photos are so interesting. I really like the carvings and the paintings as the culture is fascinating. I shall go back and study them some more.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Kaixixang, thank you for the recipe. I shall have a go. We have frozen blueberries in the supermarkets and fresh ones sometimes :thumbup:


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Lurker 2 said:


> If you check back, Norma, there are quite a few more images now from the Marae and my trip out to the Alpaca Farm- one of around three locally.


I just have :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Normaedern said:


> Julie, these photos are so interesting. I really like the carvings and the paintings as the culture is fascinating. I shall go back and study them some more.


A photo from the weaving class. Note the painting of the rafters, even.


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Love the cat organizer, Julie. And your gorgeous sunrise pictures. Lovely colors.

Toni, that doily is wonderful.



Chris said:


> Bev, I love that hat. Thanks for the pattern link.


You are welcome! 



Norma said:


> Julie, I am drooling! I love the Maori carvings. More of everything, please!


:thumbup: :thumbup: I love history.



Jane said:


> Oh, yes - definitely good for the ears. Blow, ye Nor'westers, blow! Ye'll not scathe me!


You got that right, Jane. I will be ready next winter. 



Caryn said:


> Bev, that hat did turn out great and will be sooo warm. Your dh is a good model for it!


Thank you,Caryn.

Kaixixang, that recipe sounds quite yummy! 

Julie, some more lovely pictures. I love that building with all the carvings and paintings.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

eshlemania said:


> I finished my 1698 Seaman's Cap. I have in vain looked for a hat that would keep my ears warm. This one will. This hat is for my Uncle Roy. We stop by their bed and breakfast when we go to the ocean and I always take them something knitted.


I like this Bev. Looks like a most practical hat for wintry weather. .......Just found your link to the pattern. thanks.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

eshlemania said:


> You're welcome, Julie. I was so delighted to find a pattern that might actually keep my ears warm.


Most of these beanie hats creep up above the bottom of the ears or you need to pull them down practically over your eyes. Have been thinking of doing me a new work hat with ear flaps and a longer reach over the back of the neck. But this pattern looks like a good one to do.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

triciad19 said:


> This isn't lace, but seems versatile and looks good in variegated yarns. I think it could be modified to be wider or narrower and longer as desired.
> 
> http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/favorite-scarf-ever
> 
> ...


nice simple rhythm to the pattern. it would be a good one for men, especially in a solid] color or neutral tweedy yarn


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Toni--you have had a busy set of needles. Lots of good work. Am sure your Mom will love her gift.

Chris--back in the days we used milk crates stacked for bookcases and furniture. The wood ones which were very popular as they were free and often got painted or stained. Then the chic furniture market began to mftr expensive boxes, followed by the cheaper furniture market with the current mftr'd wood or plastic boxes for stacking. And of course the cubby hole systems that always were to so popular in day care centers and kindergartens. Just goes to show that a good design is always a good design.

So many patterns. Found I already had a few of them saved. Seems our tastes are pretty stable as we gravitate back to them.


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

Good morning everyone... love the pictures Julie!!! I love architecture I can remember even as a kid my dad driving us through San Francisco and I would have my head tipped at an angle so I could see all the beautiful buildings.. so much intricate details.. Most people see big city's for all the congestion and headache it is to get around. all the transients and litter... I see the history.. and all its beauty! We have one building in town that has been empty since the first year we moved here and I wish someone would buy it and put something in there.. it is beautiful.. I like bridges too .. on my vacation I was the 'Tourist' taking pictures of all the bridges.. I just love them.. 

Very pretty doily Toni now who is going to chart it for us???  I'm so spoiled now.. before if something was only charted I would pass it by now if there isn't chart I look to see how hard would it be to make one 

Thanks for the blueberry jam Kaixixang!! it sounds like a simple one .. we have blueberry U-Pick fields all around... 

I love the cat box!! very cute and very true... years and years ago my sister picked up some kittens.. she was getting just 2 but they were living in what she thought terrible conditions and she took the litter... well they got tired and we left them along for a bit.. and when we went looking for them we couldn't find them.. we noticed some lumps on her bed.. half of them had crawled between her blankets.. and the others were in her book case laying on top of the books.. all sound asleep..


----------



## Grannypeg (Jun 17, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Yes, they found the Islands over 900 or 1000 years ago, there are differing theories as to whence they came- possibly down the coast of China- certainly linguistically there are similarities to the language of the Malay for instance.


Julie - Love the pictures and the history. Thank you so much for sharing.


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

Wonderful start Julie. &#128158;


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Have a good day All. Sunny and windy as heck here. Wish me luck that I find a good tenant today.


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

> jscaplen - So lovely! Only 390y! How big is it? I love crescent shaped shawls. Pretty shade, too. Is it for you?


Thank you, Jane! It is a free pattern on ravelry. If I remember right, it is about 48" at the widest part of the curl and 18" at its deepest.


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

Julie, the paintings and carvings are amazing! It is fun to put a face to Darowil.  Thank you!!!


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

tamarque said:


> Have a good day All. Sunny and windy as heck here. Wish me luck that I find a good tenant today.


Hoping for the best, Tanya!!!


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

eshlemania said:


> I finished my 1698 Seaman's Cap. I have in vain looked for a hat that would keep my ears warm. This one will. This hat is for my Uncle Roy. We stop by their bed and breakfast when we go to the ocean and I always take them something knitted.


Looks great on your DH Bev. 💞


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

TLL said:


> Here is what I have been up to lately: Mirno by Ana Harvey, Knit'Nana. It is made out of Rowan lace weight baby alpaca and mirino, approximately 390 yards in a patina color with about 450 8/0 grass green frosted beads with a size 6 needle. It is the first time that I have knit a crescent shaped shawl and the first time using size 8/0 beads. It was very interesting to see how it developed. Those beads are sooooo tiny!!! They make 6/0 look like boulders (they are not, but what a difference!)
> 
> The second shawl is a variation on the Holden Shawlette by Mindy Wilkes. It is a very soft worsted acrylic yarn from JoAnne Fabrics, Sensations Rainbow Classic, color #65. I used less than 447 yards with size 10 1/2 needles. After making the initial triangle as large as I wanted it to be, I started using the same technique that was used in the Mirno to expand the scallops so they would wrap around the shoulders of the lady that I have made it for. I wanted it to be a light covering and it is. Whew!
> 
> ...


Beautiful work Toni. 💞


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

TLL said:


> Thank you, Pam!
> 
> The patina one is for my mom. It is her favorite color. Her birthday is not until the middle of May, but she is going to get it tomorrow.  (I can't wait to give it to her!)


Your Mum will love it Toni. 💞


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

Lurker 2 said:


> I have been hunting through my local photos- mostly what I have been taking lately has been my knitting- I have not ventured out much, with the camera.


Beautiful photos Julie. 💞


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

RosD said:


> Your Mum will love it Toni. 💞


Thank you, Ros!


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

jscaplen said:


> Wouldn't it be neat to do as she suggested & make the matching shawls for you & your friend? - or sister or mother...


It's a lovely idea, I'm thinking for my GD Keira-Lee & her Mum Jane.💞


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

Grannypeg said:


> Julie - Love the pictures and the history. Thank you so much for sharing.


Same from me Julie. 💞


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

tamarque said:


> Have a good day All. Sunny and windy as heck here. Wish me luck that I find a good tenant today.


I wish you lots of luck Tanya.💞


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> Wouldn't it be neat to do as she suggested & make the matching shawls for you & your friend? - or sister or mother...


It would be!! I have a friend who is in a challenge with me.. we are both a few pounds shy of 150.. and for the life of us we just can't get there..LOL I think for a celebratory mark of hitting the 140's it would be fun for us to have matching shawls..LOL my dear friend who has had so much trouble is in the 350+ mark and to make one to fit me would not fit her.. I would of given her the Snow drop if I thought it would of fit.. I know that my sister would get a lot of use out of it.. so I made the right choice.. 

Ok my turn for sharing pictures.. I actually go a picture of the eclipse this morning


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

All are beautiful, Toni. I especially like the Holden variation.

Sue


TLL said:


> Here is what I have been up to lately: Mirno by Ana Harvey, Knit'Nana. It is made out of Rowan lace weight baby alpaca and mirino, approximately 390 yards in a patina color with about 450 8/0 grass green frosted beads with a size 6 needle. It is the first time that I have knit a crescent shaped shawl and the first time using size 8/0 beads. It was very interesting to see how it developed. Those beads are sooooo tiny!!! They make 6/0 look like boulders (they are not, but what a difference!)
> 
> The second shawl is a variation on the Holden Shawlette by Mindy Wilkes. It is a very soft worsted acrylic yarn from JoAnne Fabrics, Sensations Rainbow Classic, color #65. I used less than 447 yards with size 10 1/2 needles. After making the initial triangle as large as I wanted it to be, I started using the same technique that was used in the Mirno to expand the scallops so they would wrap around the shoulders of the lady that I have made it for. I wanted it to be a light covering and it is. Whew!
> 
> ...


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Beautiful pics, Julie.

Sue


Lurker 2 said:


> I have been hunting through my local photos- mostly what I have been taking lately has been my knitting- I have not ventured out much, with the camera.


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Thanks, Tricia. That looks good. It does look good in variegated yarns. It is often hard to find shawl patterns for the variegated yarns.
I just finished a test knit for a shawlette by Dee, that can be knit in variegated yarns. I used one, and it looks good. I am not sure when the pattern will be published, probably within the next month, and I believe, that Dee will offer it for free.

Sue


triciad19 said:


> This isn't lace, but seems versatile and looks good in variegated yarns. I think it could be modified to be wider or narrower and longer as desired.
> 
> http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/favorite-scarf-ever
> 
> Julie, beautiful pictures.


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Great pic, Ronie. of that blood moon. My DH is reading a book telling about blood moons and their significance.

Sue


Ronie said:


> It would be!! I have a friend who is in a challenge with me.. we are both a few pounds shy of 150.. and for the life of us we just can't get there..LOL I think for a celebratory mark of hitting the 140's it would be fun for us to have matching shawls..LOL my dear friend who has had so much trouble is in the 350+ mark and to make one to fit me would not fit her.. I would of given her the Snow drop if I thought it would of fit.. I know that my sister would get a lot of use out of it.. so I made the right choice..
> 
> Ok my turn for sharing pictures.. I actually go a picture of the eclipse this morning


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

britgirl said:


> Great pic, Ronie. of that blood moon. My DH is reading a book telling about blood moons and their significance.
> 
> Sue


Oh I'd like to hear about it!! I saw on the internet that this was a blood moon but I didn't really read up on it.. I didn't really know it was going on..my SIL posted about the Moon.. and when we got up this morning and let the dogs out I told hubby the moon was looking funny.. so I took some pictures.. then got on the computer and saw what was happening.. only about 1 minute later it was gone! I got lucky


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

tamarque said:


> I like this Bev. Looks like a most practical hat for wintry weather. .......Just found your link to the pattern. thanks.


You're welcome, Tanya. I am so glad that I found something that a lot of you like. 



Ronie said:


> I love the cat box!! very cute and very true... years and years ago my sister picked up some kittens.. she was getting just 2 but they were living in what she thought terrible conditions and she took the litter... well they got tired and we left them along for a bit.. and when we went looking for them we couldn't find them.. we noticed some lumps on her bed.. half of them had crawled between her blankets.. and the others were in her book case laying on top of the books.. all sound asleep..


Love this story. We have two who are best of friends. We love to watch them play. And it seems they both crave an excessive amount of attention. 



Ros said:


> Looks great on your DH Bev. 💞


 Thanks, Ros.

Ronie, love the picture of the eclipse. I tried to get some, but my camera just will not do moon shots very well.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

TLL said:


> ...It is a free pattern on ravelry...


Yes - I have it & another one by her - Fabiola.


> about 48" at the widest part of the curl and 18" at its deepest.


I find a crescent doesn't have to be as large as a triangle to give similar coverage.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

RosD said:


> It's a lovely idea, I'm thinking for my GD Keira-Lee & her Mum Jane.💞


That would be so nice - especially as a surprise.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

tamarque said:


> Have a good day All. Sunny and windy as heck here. Wish me luck that I find a good tenant today.


Wishing you the luck :thumbup:


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Ronnie, that was a fantastic photo. :thumbup:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

eshlemania said:


> Love the cat organizer, Julie. And your gorgeous sunrise pictures. Lovely colors.
> 
> Toni, that doily is wonderful.
> 
> ...


It is good to be able to share! The Meeting Houses with their carvings and paintings are particularly Maori. People are not sure how many there were pre-European times that were as extensively carved- tools were after all made from obsidian or greenstone, but with the advent of metal tools carving really took off. The colour palette for their painting is much wider,too.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Thank you Ronie! I too love architecture. My daughter shared her photos with me from San Francisco and Las Vegas when they visited in 2007. That was really something taking on a whole litter of kittens! How funny finding the 'lumps' in the bed!



Ronie said:


> Good morning everyone... love the pictures Julie!!! I love architecture I can remember even as a kid my dad driving us through San Francisco and I would have my head tipped at an angle so I could see all the beautiful buildings.. so much intricate details.. Most people see big city's for all the congestion and headache it is to get around. all the transients and litter... I see the history.. and all its beauty! We have one building in town that has been empty since the first year we moved here and I wish someone would buy it and put something in there.. it is beautiful.. I like bridges too .. on my vacation I was the 'Tourist' taking pictures of all the bridges.. I just love them..
> 
> Very pretty doily Toni now who is going to chart it for us???  I'm so spoiled now.. before if something was only charted I would pass it by now if there isn't chart I look to see how hard would it be to make one
> 
> ...


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Grannypeg said:


> Julie - Love the pictures and the history. Thank you so much for sharing.


Thank you, Peg- both pictures and history are something I love.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

RosD said:


> Wonderful start Julie. 💞


Thank you, Ros!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

TLL said:


> Julie, the paintings and carvings are amazing! It is fun to put a face to Darowil.  Thank you!!!


Thanks Toni! Those of you who are sock knitters may have encountered Darowil, she has taught several of Shirley's Workshops now.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

RosD said:


> Beautiful photos Julie. 💞


I am hoping to track down a few more you may be interested in. Thanks Ros!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

RosD said:


> Same from me Julie. 💞


 :thumbup:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Ronie said:


> It would be!! I have a friend who is in a challenge with me.. we are both a few pounds shy of 150.. and for the life of us we just can't get there..LOL I think for a celebratory mark of hitting the 140's it would be fun for us to have matching shawls..LOL my dear friend who has had so much trouble is in the 350+ mark and to make one to fit me would not fit her.. I would of given her the Snow drop if I thought it would of fit.. I know that my sister would get a lot of use out of it.. so I made the right choice..
> 
> Ok my turn for sharing pictures.. I actually go a picture of the eclipse this morning


That does not sound too bad to me, how tall are you Ronie?


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

britgirl said:


> Beautiful pics, Julie.
> 
> Sue


Thank you Sue!


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

Normaedern said:


> Julie, these photos are so interesting. I really like the carvings and the paintings as the culture is fascinating. I shall go back and study them some more.


Ditto from me, Julie. Wonderful photos!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Miss Pam said:


> Ditto from me, Julie. Wonderful photos!


Thank you,Pam!


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

Pretty shawls, Jane. Thank you for the link.


jscaplen said:


> I wasn't complaining - they are so cute.
> 
> Best Friend Shawl by Lil Weasel was available a couple of weeks ago only in French, has now been translated to English - still free.
> For some reason, I am drawn to the colour choices in the samples.
> http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/best-friend-shawl


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

Beautiful photos. I have friends who have visited New Zealand and loved it so much they are planning another trip. If I win the lottery, it will be on my to do list.


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

eshlemania said:


> I finished my 1698 Seaman's Cap. I have in vain looked for a hat that would keep my ears warm. This one will. This hat is for my Uncle Roy. We stop by their bed and breakfast when we go to the ocean and I always take them something knitted.


A nice practical hat.


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

Miss Pam said:


> Toni - I lovr them all! The colors are all lovely!


I've got to agree. Lovely shawls.


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> I have been hunting through my local photos- mostly what I have been taking lately has been my knitting- I have not ventured out much, with the camera.


Stunning sunrises. Love your photos.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

I have been hunting my images- finally managed to locate the photos of a trip we made to Whangarei in the north


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

linda09 said:


> Beautiful photos. I have friends who have visited New Zealand and loved it so much they are planning another trip. If I win the lottery, it will be on my to do list.


And were I to win the lottery (I never buy tickets) I would fly again to Britain- taking in London this time.


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

linda09 said:


> A nice practical hat.


Thanks, Linda. 

Julie, some more lovely photos. I love the one North to Bream Head and the northerly point of Auckland. The museum one is great also with that dress etc on display. Lovely scenery and marina. Thank you so for sharing.


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> That does not sound too bad to me, how tall are you Ronie?


I'm short! 5'3" and I do most of my exercising for my circulation and heart.. I have a history of blood clots.. it is the only way to keep healthy.. that plus a lean diet.. I am always a work in progress.. I feel so much stronger and healthier now than I did when I was in my 30's 

I have a picture of what I have so far.. I am 4 rows short of finishing chart 3 but the rows are getting longer and longer so it is taking me longer.. like I mentioned before I am using brava sport and the color is tidepool wave.. 
12 by 32 right now.. I have a longs way to go..


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

This is not a true color it is more of a teal green LOL
I sprinkled water on it to help with the stitches and all those other colors are life lines and stitch markers


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

Nice progress Ronie. The teal color is one of my favorites. Your stitches look beautiful! I also like your light house avatar!

Julie, I got out my world atlas so I could follow along and find where the places are that you are showing in your pictures. I am finding out how little I know of New Zealand! I didn't realize that it is so long and that there are 2 islands! I found Auckland and Whangarei and a few of the other places you showed. Where do you live in relation to Auckland?


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Ronie, that looks great!!! Love the color.  Lovely pattern.


----------



## triciad19 (Aug 23, 2013)

Wishing everyone a safe, happy Easter.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Toni, I was wondering why July 12 - 19 is only one week.

I could probably do something May 3 - May 17 - nothing else will be practical for me - either in the midst of packing up here or in the thick of summer swim season.
You might want to fire me, though, because I still never managed to put up the SnowDrop Parade.
I would propose a joint project - nothing else comes to my mind right now - having just returned from a fabulous French meal - full of good food & a bottle of 1987 - oops can't remember the name. ;-)
... but gotta love these people who have their own wine cellar.


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> Toni, I was wondering why July 12 - 19 is only one week.
> 
> I could probably do something May 3 - May 17 - nothing else will be practical for me - either in the midst of packing up here or in the thick of summer swim season.
> You might want to fire me, though, because I still never managed to put up the SnowDrop Parade.
> ...


My husband would feel like he had died and gone to heaven.. we did some wine tasting in Depot Bay and we have a shop here that we went and had a few tastes.. our place had real wine glasses and the other place they had plastic ones.. so naturally I told her how nice I liked this place.. then hubby told me the price of the wine we were drinking..LOL Oh my gosh.. It was over $30 a bottle.. my good stuff is around $10.. I don't normally drink much wine but hubby loves it.. LOL


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

triciad19 said:


> Wishing everyone a safe, happy Easter.


Thank You Tricia.. I hope you have a nice and happy Easter too... 
We are not really doing anything special. I asked my son to come by and he said he would.. but I won't hold my breath!


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

Ronie said:


> I'm short! 5'3" and I do most of my exercising for my circulation and heart.. I have a history of blood clots.. it is the only way to keep healthy.. that plus a lean diet.. I am always a work in progress.. I feel so much stronger and healthier now than I did when I was in my 30's
> 
> I have a picture of what I have so far.. I am 4 rows short of finishing chart 3 but the rows are getting longer and longer so it is taking me longer.. like I mentioned before I am using brava sport and the color is tidepool wave..
> 12 by 32 right now.. I have a longs way to go..


Ronie, It's looking great!


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Happy Easter, everyone. So glad to be able to count you all as friends!!


----------



## WandaT (Mar 29, 2013)

Thanks for sharing all the patterns ladies. Happy Easter to everyone.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

eshlemania said:


> Thanks, Linda.
> 
> Julie, some more lovely photos. I love the one North to Bream Head and the northerly point of Auckland. The museum one is great also with that dress etc on display. Lovely scenery and marina. Thank you so for sharing.


I have located a few more I thought I would share tomorrow- this time of Christchurch- showing some of the destruction that has occurred.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Ronie said:


> I'm short! 5'3" and I do most of my exercising for my circulation and heart.. I have a history of blood clots.. it is the only way to keep healthy.. that plus a lean diet.. I am always a work in progress.. I feel so much stronger and healthier now than I did when I was in my 30's
> 
> I have a picture of what I have so far.. I am 4 rows short of finishing chart 3 but the rows are getting longer and longer so it is taking me longer.. like I mentioned before I am using brava sport and the color is tidepool wave..
> 12 by 32 right now.. I have a longs way to go..


Whereas I am 5'8", and at 210 lbs really need to work hard to lose weight- for the sake of my joints.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

sisu said:


> Nice progress Ronie. The teal color is one of my favorites. Your stitches look beautiful! I also like your light house avatar!
> 
> Julie, I got out my world atlas so I could follow along and find where the places are that you are showing in your pictures. I am finding out how little I know of New Zealand! I didn't realize that it is so long and that there are 2 islands! I found Auckland and Whangarei and a few of the other places you showed. Where do you live in relation to Auckland?


I am in the south of Auckland- in the direction of Papakura- which should show up. Not very far from the southern end of the Manukau Harbour. Yes we stretch a long way, and relatively narrow- consequently great changes in the pattern of the weather.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Computer acting up again so posts are not posting. Sorry if I am repeating myself. 

The Best Friend's Shawl is really sweet and the idea is one of good sharing. Sorry that I forgot who posted it.

Ronie--Your Blood Moon photo is special. Lucky you that you caught it just right.

Wine tasting is fun. There actually is a wine trail in my area as there are so many vineyards here. They organize wine days like LYS's organize yarn crawls. 

Toni--You mentioned using Sensation yarn for one of your projects. I remember that yarn when I got back into crochet/knitting. It is soft and easy to work. I remember a mint green color which I loved. Did a special baby blanket in that yarn which I gave to my gd when she was born. Still have several skeins of that yarn in the stash.

I finally got the camera hooked up and took a couple of shots of the Madryn which you might like seeing:


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Tanya, love your Madryn. Those colors are working well together.


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

Ronie said:


> It would be!! I have a friend who is in a challenge with me.. we are both a few pounds shy of 150.. and for the life of us we just can't get there..LOL I think for a celebratory mark of hitting the 140's it would be fun for us to have matching shawls..LOL my dear friend who has had so much trouble is in the 350+ mark and to make one to fit me would not fit her.. I would of given her the Snow drop if I thought it would of fit.. I know that my sister would get a lot of use out of it.. so I made the right choice..
> 
> Ok my turn for sharing pictures.. I actually go a picture of the eclipse this morning


WOW!!! Thank you for sharing!!!


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

eshlemania said:


> Tanya, love your Madryn. Those colors are working well together.


Ditto from me, Tanya! It's going to be really lovely!


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

Hi everyone, I will hopefully catch up with the pages a bit later today. I wish everyone a safe and happy Easter. Carmen sent me these two pics. I hope you enjoy this little Easter bunny with a chocolate face.&#128158;


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

RosD said:


> Hi everyone, I will hopefully catch up with the pages a bit later today. I wish everyone a safe and happy Easter. Carmen sent me these two pics. I hope you enjoy this little Easter bunny with a chocolate face.💞


definitely enjoying seeing Jackson!


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

Lurker 2 said:


> definitely enjoying seeing Jackson!


Thank you Julie. 💞


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

RosD said:


> Thank you Julie. 💞


 :thumbup:


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

jscaplen said:


> Toni, I was wondering why July 12 - 19 is only one week.
> 
> I could probably do something May 3 - May 17 - nothing else will be practical for me - either in the midst of packing up here or in the thick of summer swim season.
> You might want to fire me, though, because I still never managed to put up the SnowDrop Parade.
> ...


Jane, I still have to catch up with pages later today but I just saw this post and had to comment. Just say the delay for the Snowdrop is my fault, as I haven't finished yet!!! I've delayed finishing Carrie's Ashton and I'm working on my Snowdrop. I will try to have it finished ASAP and NO we will not fire you!!!! 💞


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

jscaplen said:


> Toni, I was wondering why July 12 - 19 is only one week.
> 
> I could probably do something May 3 - May 17 - nothing else will be practical for me - either in the midst of packing up here or in the thick of summer swim season.
> You might want to fire me, though, because I still never managed to put up the SnowDrop Parade.
> ...


Hi All! It has been a full, fun day of time with our girls, Scrabble with my mom (she LOVED her shawl!!! - photo tomorrow), Cribbage with one of our girls and knitting while watching a movie. I just had to check in with you quick before heading off to bed for church in the morning.

I am not sure how that happened with an odd week in the schedule. We could try to do three weeks, but the page count is likely to get way high. It will work out. 

I will put you down for May 3 - 17. Thank you, Jane!

Happy Easter, friends!!! (And a blessed Passover yesterday to those celebrating. I am sorry I missed it.)


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

RosD said:


> Hi everyone, I will hopefully catch up with the pages a bit later today. I wish everyone a safe and happy Easter. Carmen sent me these two pics. I hope you enjoy this little Easter bunny with a chocolate face.💞


Happy Easter to you, too! He's such a little love!!!


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

eshlemania said:


> Tanya, love your Madryn. Those colors are working well together.


Glad you like the combo. They both have the same intensity but seem to tone down the effect of just one of them alone while adding some richness and vibrance of their own, if that makes sense to you. I am just too tired to find the words I need to express myself. I have always loved a blue/green combo. Am anxious to see how the marriage of the 2 halves will work. Still not sure how I want to do that. Maybe an I-cord if I can figure out how to attach it to both halves as it is done. Maybe a mattress stitch might work with garter st selvage--not sure, tho. Well, still time to think about it.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Julie, those are lovely photos. It is just as I imagined. It looks so very interesting. Thank you for posting them. They were just what I like to see :thumbup: 
PS I love the new avatar. She was very pretty.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Ronie, that is beautiful and such a lovely colour. Well done!


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

eshlemania said:


> Tanya, love your Madryn. Those colors are working well together.


That is fantastic :thumbup:


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Jackson is so sweet. Thank you for sharing. *Happy Easter* everyone.


----------



## kaixixang (Jul 16, 2012)

I didn't spend over $6 USD for our Easter candy. The mean Grocery store staff deliberately moved in Milk and "White" chocolate solid bunnies where I thought I'd located the Lindt/Dove solid chocolate in DARK variety. Had to go for a pack of the Dove Dark eggs and a Green & Black Current and nut bar. I will walk out and go elsewhere if I cannot find the exact dark chocolate I'm looking for. Russell Stover's, Hershey's, and Cadbury over here I will not pick up to purchase! I've been to Europe and I know quality! SNIFF!!

Ronie --> Interesting that YOU are 5'3". I am too...though except for 10/4/2014 I don't suffer from clots. But we won't go into weight amounts...it's enough to know that I am reducing weight/size now that I've had the surgeries last year.

I had to pull out some of the second side's star because I'd reversed the beginning and star sections...dyslexia is entertaining! At least I got it to a plain, non-eyelet section... that made it easier to put the circular back in and master the correct side work.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

I came across this by accident this morning. I thought I would share it for anyone who likes Beethoven's Ninth symphony and its message of brotherhood/sisterhood. I hope that everyone does have a lovely time what ever their faith or none


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

Miss Pam said:


> Happy Easter to you, too! He's such a little love!!!


Thank you Pam, I think so too!!! 💞


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

Normaedern said:


> Jackson is so sweet. Thank you for sharing. *Happy Easter* everyone.


Thank you, you're welcome Norma.💞


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

Lurker 2 said:


> Some more images from the Papakura Marae.
> And a few more from my outing with Darowil and her daughter Maryanne.
> This is going to take a bit of hunting- the thumb nails are so tiny!


Lovely photos Julie.💞


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

Ronie said:


> It would be!! I have a friend who is in a challenge with me.. we are both a few pounds shy of 150.. and for the life of us we just can't get there..LOL I think for a celebratory mark of hitting the 140's it would be fun for us to have matching shawls..LOL my dear friend who has had so much trouble is in the 350+ mark and to make one to fit me would not fit her.. I would of given her the Snow drop if I thought it would of fit.. I know that my sister would get a lot of use out of it.. so I made the right choice..
> 
> Ok my turn for sharing pictures.. I actually go a picture of the eclipse this morning


Gorgeous photo Ronie. 💞


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

jscaplen said:


> That would be so nice - especially as a surprise.


Definitely Jane, a surprise would be nice. I better be looking for some nice yarn. 💞


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

Ronie said:


> I'm short! 5'3" and I do most of my exercising for my circulation and heart.. I have a history of blood clots.. it is the only way to keep healthy.. that plus a lean diet.. I am always a work in progress.. I feel so much stronger and healthier now than I did when I was in my 30's
> 
> I have a picture of what I have so far.. I am 4 rows short of finishing chart 3 but the rows are getting longer and longer so it is taking me longer.. like I mentioned before I am using brava sport and the color is tidepool wave..
> 12 by 32 right now.. I have a longs way to go..


Looking gorgeous Ronie. 💞


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

tamarque said:


> Computer acting up again so posts are not posting. Sorry if I am repeating myself.
> 
> The Best Friend's Shawl is really sweet and the idea is one of good sharing. Sorry that I forgot who posted it.
> 
> ...


Looking lovely Tanya. 💞


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

Julie in 1978, I went on a boat cruise around the bottom of Australia and then on to New Zealand. We were only there for a day, so we drove from Auckland to Rotorua and back again. The countryside was so beautiful. I have been trying to find some photos but the only one I can find is this one. Maybe my ex husband has the rest of them. Please don't laugh at the really funny perm I had in my hair, I hated it so much that when I returned to the ship I had it all cut off really short. &#128158;


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Toni, so glad your Mom loved the shawl and that you had a wonderful day. 

Ros, thanks as always for the pictures of Jackson. And I think your hair looks great.  Getting those tight perms was always an eye opener as, for me anyway, they were SO different from my normal look. 

Glad you were able to correct your mistake quickly, Kaixixang. 

Norma, thanks for the Beethoven this morning. Lovely way to start Easter Sunday. Have a happy, relaxed day all.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Julie, I love your new avatar! Sweet  
Who is it?


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Joyeuses Pâques, tout le monde


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

tamarque said:


> ...a couple of shots of the Madryn ...


Coming along well, Tanya


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

RosD said:


> ...little Easter bunny with a chocolate face.💞


The cutest bunny!


----------



## kaixixang (Jul 16, 2012)

Something for you advanced color-work enthusiasts:
http://www.knittingdaily.com/media/p/115742.aspx
https://www.google.com/search?q=free+bohus+pattern&ie=utf-8&oe=utf-8

...and for Yak yarn supply: http://www.bijoubasinranch.com/

Bohus method was discussed on the Knitting Daily TV...and, though I don't go beyond double-knit method, I thought I'd let all y'all in on some fun.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Normaedern said:


> Julie, those are lovely photos. It is just as I imagined. It looks so very interesting. Thank you for posting them. They were just what I like to see :thumbup:
> PS I love the new avatar. She was very pretty.


Thank you - I am just portraying what I see around me!

The she is actually me!


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

RosD said:


> ...Just say the delay for the Snowdrop is my fault...


But that wouldn't be true.


> NO we will not fire you!!!!


Oh, darn!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

RosD said:


> Lovely photos Julie.💞


Thank you, Ros!


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

RosD said:


> ...Please don't laugh at the really funny perm...


I remember the perm days - went through that, too.
Can't laugh  
...ooops - that slipped in there by itself.


----------



## kaixixang (Jul 16, 2012)

jscaplen said:


> Joyeuses Pâques, tout le monde


Frohe Ostern Euch Allen!
Feliz Pascua A Todos!
Buona Pasqua A Tutti!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

RosD said:


> Julie in 1978, I went on a boat cruise around the bottom of Australia and then on to New Zealand. We were only there for a day, so we drove from Auckland to Rotorua and back again. The countryside was so beautiful. I have been trying to find some photos but the only one I can find is this one. Maybe my ex husband has the rest of them. Please don't laugh at the really funny perm I had in my hair, I hated it so much that when I returned to the ship I had it all cut off really short. 💞


In Rotorua we used to have traffic meter maids going around in those tapestry tops and piupius, but usually you see the women dressed like that only for stage work. I once had a hair do so bad- I reckoned I looked like _Louis Quatorze_ of France. I suffered for much too long till it could be reasonably cut shorter. BTW you were lovely and slender!


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> ...The she is actually me!


I thought that first but it is in color so thought perhaps not.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> Julie, I love your new avatar! Sweet
> Who is it?


Actually it is me at three- Mum had made the dress and smocked it for me, I loved that dress.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> I thought that first but it is in color so thought perhaps not.


The photo was painted by hand by my dad- you could get special paints for doing it!


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

eshlemania said:


> Ros, thanks as always for the pictures of Jackson. And I think your hair looks great.  Getting those tight perms was always an eye opener as, for me anyway, they were SO different from my normal look.


Thanks Bev, I love sharing photos of Jackson. That hairdo was so far removed from my very straight hair!!! 💞


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

jscaplen said:


> The cutest bunny!


Thank you Jane, I think so too. 💞


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

Tanya, your colors for your Madryn look wonderful together- very springy! 
It will be interesting to see how you put the pieces together.

Toni, you didn't miss Passover - it is a week long holiday. Thanks for the wishes. Sounds like you had a great family day. 

Ros, Jackson looks like he is enjoying his Easter. What a cute little bunny.
You look beautiful in that travel picture. I do remember those perm days though. It is a shock when first done!

Julie, what a cutie you were and I can see why you loved that dress- so pretty. i also have a baby picture that was hand painted like that, but done at a studio. Your dad sure did a great job.


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

Lurker 2 said:


> Thank you - I am just portraying what I see around me!
> 
> The she is actually me!


You're a beautiful little princess Julie, I love that photo. 💞


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

jscaplen said:


> Oh, darn!


Sorry Jane you are too good to fire!!! You could be waiting for me to finish my Snowdrop and then it would be true. Of course another reason could be that you are having so much fun in France!!!! 💞


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

jscaplen said:


> I remember the perm days - went through that, too.
> Can't laugh
> ...ooops - that slipped in there by itself.


It's ok I'm laughing. I don't know what possessed me to get a perm.💞


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

Lurker 2 said:


> In Rotorua we used to have traffic meter maids going around in those tapestry tops and piupius, but usually you see the women dressed like that only for stage work. I once had a hair do so bad- I reckoned I looked like _Louis Quatorze_ of France. I suffered for much too long till it could be reasonably cut shorter. BTW you were lovely and slender!


Thank you Julie. I certainly don't look like that now. 💞


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> The photo was painted by hand by my dad- you could get special paints for doing it!


Oh, that makes it extra special. Glad that it escaped the bonfire!! Dress made by your mother picture painted by your father...
You have to keep this one as you avatar - no way you can top it.

We had my parents' wedding picture painted for their 40th wedding anniversary.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

sisu said:


> Tanya, your colors for your Madryn look wonderful together- very springy!
> It will be interesting to see how you put the pieces together.
> 
> Toni, you didn't miss Passover - it is a week long holiday. Thanks for the wishes. Sounds like you had a great family day.
> ...


I think all three year olds have a certain innocent beauty- just a matter of catching the right moment! The nice thing about the painted ones is they seem to last well- given that mine is nearly 66 years old.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

RosD said:


> You're a beautiful little princess Julie, I love that photo. 💞


It is nice to have a decent photo- there are very few of me as a child- my dad was keener on cine-photography, and none of the films has survived, to my knowledge.


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

Lurker 2 said:


> Actually it is me at three- Mum had made the dress and smocked it for me, I loved that dress.


That makes it so special Julie, its a beautiful pic.💞


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

RosD said:


> Thank you Julie. I certainly don't look like that now. 💞


We decided on Sam's Tea Party that curvacious or at worst voluptuous were good words, or perhaps Rubenesque.


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

Lurker 2 said:


> The photo was painted by hand by my dad- you could get special paints for doing it!


How special is that!!! This is a treasure Julie. 💞


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

RosD said:


> That makes it so special Julie, its a beautiful pic.💞


I am so glad my copy has survived all the moves- it is on my computer desk- but I usually keep it closed.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

RosD said:


> How special is that!!! This is a treasure Julie. 💞


 :thumbup:


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

sisu said:


> Ros, Jackson looks like he is enjoying his Easter. What a cute little bunny.


 Jackson is a cute little bunny. 💞


> You look beautiful in that travel picture. I do remember those perm days though. It is a shock when first done!


 Thank you Caryn. 💞



> Julie, what a cutie you were and I can see why you loved that dress- so pretty. i also have a baby picture that was hand painted like that, but done at a studio. Your dad sure did a great job.


I agree . 💞


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

Lurker 2 said:


> It is nice to have a decent photo- there are very few of me as a child- my dad was keener on cine-photography, and none of the films has survived, to my knowledge.


It is Julie, I know what you mean, I have only a few of me as a baby (2 or 3) then nothing till I was about 17. We were always moving with my Dad's job so my Mum used to send all the photos of us kids to her Mum and Dad and when they died, my Mum's brother threw them all in the rubbish. 😥💞


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

sisu wrote:

Ros, Jackson looks like he is enjoying his Easter. What a cute little bunny.
Jackson is a cute little bunny. &#128158;
Quote:
You look beautiful in that travel picture. I do remember those perm days though. It is a shock when first done!
Thank you Caryn. &#128158;

Quote:
Julie, what a cutie you were and I can see why you loved that dress- so pretty. i also have a baby picture that was hand painted like that, but done at a studio. Your dad sure did a great job.


I agree . &#128158;

It could be a real shock what hairdressers would do! I used often to sport severely backcombed hairdos that were supposed to last all week- very hard on your hair- we used to hear horror stories of what lived in some hairdos.

I think my dad did an excellent job- you can even see where he has painted in lines for the checked cloth.- the brushes can have had only one or two bristles.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

RosD said:


> It is Julie, I know what you mean, I have only a few of me as a baby (2 or 3) then nothing till I was about 17. We were always moving with my Dad's job so my Mum used to send all the photos of us kids to her Mum and Dad and when they died, my Mum's brother threw them all in the rubbish. 😥💞


Oh my goodness! One of my brothers is responsible for burning a lot of things when they move mum from Rotokawa, to Ngongotaha.


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> Thanks Toni! Those of you who are sock knitters may have encountered Darowil, she has taught several of Shirley's Workshops now.


I took her Dead Fish Hats workshop. She was very nice to work with. :thumbup:


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

tamarque said:


> Toni--You mentioned using Sensation yarn for one of your projects. I remember that yarn when I got back into crochet/knitting. It is soft and easy to work. I remember a mint green color which I loved. Did a special baby blanket in that yarn which I gave to my gd when she was born. Still have several skeins of that yarn in the stash.
> 
> I finally got the camera hooked up and took a couple of shots of the Madryn which you might like seeing:


The Sensations yarn is very soft. I got it during a sale and have one more skein.

I really like your stripes in your Madryn. They and their colors are looking really good!


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

Hi Caryn, I knew that Passover started on Friday, but not that it was a whole week celebration. Have fun!!!

Julie, your avatar is so sweet. What a precious photo. 

Ros, your Easter Bunny has got to be the cutest ever!

Ronie, I like how your Madryn is turning out. The teal is a very nice color. 

Mom really likes her Mirno and is planning to wear it to church this morning. I'm so glad she likes it.


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

TLL said:


> Ros, your Easter Bunny has got to be the cutest ever!


Thank you Toni, I think Jackson is a cute Easter bunny. 💞



> Mom really likes her Mirno and is planning to wear it to church this morning. I'm so glad she likes it.


I knew your Mum would love it, gorgeous photos of your lovely Mum and her beautiful shawl.💞


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

TLL said:


> ...Mom really likes her Mirno ...


It looks great on her & her beautiful smile shows that she loves it.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

TLL said:


> Mom really likes her Mirno and is planning to wear it to church this morning. I'm so glad she likes it.


Looks stunning on her! Brilliant!


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Glad people like the colors of my Madryn. They are Springlike and doing it in cotton is perfect for the season.

Ros--those perms are one of the nasty memories of my childhood. My mother wanted a Shriley Temple and got me with my very thin and straight hair. End of every summer the ritual was not to take me school shopping for clothes and supplies, but to get one of those horrid haircuts and a Lilt permanent which she gave me. I swear those toxins took years to leave my body as I could smell them on recall for several decades after the torture ritual ended. I would go to school feeling like a freaky poodle and couldn't wait till that friz grew out. And there was the maintenance ritual of having rollers put in my hair every night. They literally gave me a soft spot on the back of my head. I think if there were child abuse laws on the books back then, these rituals would have qualified&#128524;

That is such a nice photo of you and and Rachel in her pink baby dress. Yes, wasn't it terrific when women liberated themselves of all that that hair fussing with simple hairstyles--and many less toxic chemicals.

Reading about losing all your childhood photos makes me understand your love of taking and sharing family photos now. 

Jane--you will get to the parade when you get to it. So glad you are enjoying your French stay.


Norma--that Musical Flash Mob video was wonderful. Wish it was longer. We used to create 'happenings' in the street and everywhere else just to get people talking to each other. Always such fun experiences that worked to create community.

Have a great day All


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

TLL said:


> I took her Dead Fish Hats workshop. She was very nice to work with. :thumbup:


She is a lovely lady- and a very experienced knitter.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

TLL said:


> Hi Caryn, I knew that Passover started on Friday, but not that it was a whole week celebration. Have fun!!!
> 
> Julie, your avatar is so sweet. What a precious photo.
> 
> ...


Those are lovely photos of your Mom, and so is the shawl!


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

Normaedern said:


> I came across this by accident this morning. I thought I would share it for anyone who likes Beethoven's Ninth symphony and its message of brotherhood/sisterhood. I hope that everyone does have a lovely time what ever their faith or none
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Thank you - I am just portraying what I see around me!
> 
> The she is actually me!


And a very lovely you!!!


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> I remember the perm days - went through that, too.
> Can't laugh
> ...ooops - that slipped in there by itself.


I went through them, too, and am so glad they are behind me now!


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

RosD said:


> It is Julie, I know what you mean, I have only a few of me as a baby (2 or 3) then nothing till I was about 17. We were always moving with my Dad's job so my Mum used to send all the photos of us kids to her Mum and Dad and when they died, my Mum's brother threw them all in the rubbish. 😥💞


Lovely photos, Ros!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Miss Pam said:


> And a very lovely you!!!


Very young and innocent!


----------



## Jacki (Feb 10, 2011)

Good Morning!

Madryn looking excellent on everyone's needles! I love your color changes Tanya! And Toni, that is so beautiful...the scarf and your Mom!

Perms...yeah, my mom did that to me, but I would cry so much she stopped when I was about 6. Thank goodness! Haven't had that stuff on me since then. Whew!

Off to the kid's house today so Evan can hunt for Easter Eggs. My DIL's family will be there too, so I've made a pile of deviled eggs to contribute. Should be a lot of fun as Evan loves to hunt for anything!

Hope everyone's day is peaceful and full of knitting time!


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

TLL said:


> Hi Caryn, I knew that Passover started on Friday, but not that it was a whole week celebration. Have fun!!!
> 
> Julie, your avatar is so sweet. What a precious photo.
> 
> ...


That great, Toni, and she's a lovely model!!!


----------



## Jacki (Feb 10, 2011)

Jonathan's bunny ears look so cute on him! I don't know if Evan has any, but if so I'll try to get a pic.

Julie, I've so enjoyed your photo tour of your piece of the world. I know I lost track for several months, so I don't know the outcome of your visit to try and see Falie. What a beautiful place you live in!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

RosD said:


> It is Julie, I know what you mean, I have only a few of me as a baby (2 or 3) then nothing till I was about 17. We were always moving with my Dad's job so my Mum used to send all the photos of us kids to her Mum and Dad and when they died, my Mum's brother threw them all in the rubbish. 😥💞


How lovely to have the photo of your nanna, with you- I have a few of my grannies, but none with me included. I do agree about the hair style. You can see where the family good looks come from!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Jacki said:


> Jonathan's bunny ears look so cute on him! I don't know if Evan has any, but if so I'll try to get a pic.
> 
> Julie, I've so enjoyed your photo tour of your piece of the world. I know I lost track for several months, so I don't know the outcome of your visit to try and see Falie. What a beautiful place you live in!


Sadly the family manouevered to make it impossible to see him- the last I heard him say (to the Tribunal) he never wants to see me or hear from me again. But who knows what lies they are telling him.


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

HAPPY EASTER EVERYONE!!!

Ok I'm on page 11 of 15 possibly 16 so bare with me... 

*Tanya* that looks great!! have you decided how you would connect the two halves? you could be very creative with a crochet hook and it would look very nice.. I am excited to see what you come up with  My sister went through what you did with the perms.. we all have pictures of her with curly hair.. mine had a natural curl to it.. both my sister and I when we hit a certain age lived with our hair braided down our backs for bed time and pig tail during the day.. it kept it long and out of our faces..

Love the new Avatar *Julie*!! my Dad also colored in our pictures!! What a sweet smile you have.. my Mom made me a pretty little yellow dress that she smocked for me.. I remember it well.. and I loved it too!! thanks for the memory's 

*Kaixixang* I agree.. if the store doesn't have what I want I will go somewhere else... I think your steady weightloss is amazing.. your doing so good!! keep up the good work.. it always helps when we know what foods to stay away from..  I think that is half the battle.. what is not good for some it ok for others..

Lovely picture of you *Ros* I'm taking a guess since it was 78' that you are the blonde  I like the perm.. I remember my first.. I had just gotten divorced and the lady's name was Lily.. she did a great job and I felt great!! not one in all the years since has done such a good job and she had retired when I went back... I have had some horrible perms.. so I know the feeling of wanting to cut all your hair off!! LOL Very cute picture of Jackson... and baby Jane 

very cute top *Kaixixang..* I wish we could get that show here.. we got it twice then they didn't show it again 

*Toni* I am glad you had such a nice time with your Mom and that she liked the shawl.. Enjoy the services this morning  She looks beautiful in her shawl.. what a great color for her.. I'd love to do a accent wall in the same color she did hers..

Lots of talk about pictures.. My Mom sent all the pictures to my Grandmother and she put everything into scrap books.. this was long before the 'Craze' When we all got together last August my Uncle told us all to take our pictures so we would have them .. since me and my cousin looked so much alike we found our pictures in each others pages.. we all had a good laugh.. how we knew the difference is something else.. no one else could see it.. now we no longer look alike.. I sound just like my mom... and look like another cousin who passed away last year.. my poor Aunt teared up every time we talked.. it was heartwarming... and good tears..

Thanks for the compliments on my shawl in progress.. I am enjoying the knitting of it.. and will enjoy wearing it too...  Are you staying dry *Pam* we woke up do a down pour.. BBQ is still out.. my Teak bistro table was still out... it was a mad scramble this morning to get the table in and dried off.. its made for outside use I just don't trust the rain and salt air to not destroy it..LOL


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Jacki said:


> Good Morning!
> 
> Madryn looking excellent on everyone's needles! I love your color changes Tanya! And Toni, that is so beautiful...the scarf and your Mom!
> 
> ...


Lucky you that you got out of those perms at age 6. My torture lasted till age 11 or 12 when I was big enough to physically fight back. Those scenes would have made hilarious sit coms except they were horrible to go through. I would run thru the house trying to hide, winding up in a closet where I would be pulled out and the chemical ritual would be done. You were so fortunate that your mother actually could hear you.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

Ronie said:


> HAPPY EASTER EVERYONE!!!
> 
> Are you staying dry *Pam* we woke up do a down pour.. BBQ is still out.. my Teak bistro table was still out... it was a mad scramble this morning to get the table in and dried off.. its made for outside use I just don't trust the rain and salt air to not destroy it..LOL


Hi Ronie - Yes, staying dry so far this morning. Woke up to frost and clear skies. I think it's supposed to rain later today, but we'll see. Enjoy your day!!!


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Let the bells ring out & the banners fly!
The SnowDrop parade is here:
http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-330034-1.html#7135206

It would be good if contributors could check it to make sure that I matched the photos with the right people & that the info is correct - & that I haven't forgotten anyone.

A couple of people didn't specify their yarn - in case you want that added...

If anyone else has finished or finishes eventually, I can add you to the parade.


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

Have fun Jacki!! I will make some deviled eggs today too.. we did up a big roast on the BBQ last night and will be eating on that today.. my husband has mastered this Tri-Tip on the BBQ and it is so good..  he under cooks it (for our taste) and then when we heat it up again it is just perfect! there is plenty if the kids drop by.. 

My cousin and I talked last week or so and she told me a cute story.. My Aunt (her Mom) was going camping this weekend.. with a group of 12.. she made up 12 Easter baskets and this morning my Uncle went from camp site to camp site wearing bunny ears delivering Easter Baskets.. I would of loved to have seen them  I hope someone took pictures.. LOL


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> Let the bells ring out & the banners fly!
> The SnowDrop parade is here:
> http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-330034-1.html#7135206
> 
> ...


It looks great, Jane! Thanks for doing this for all of us!!!


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

Ronie said:


> Have fun Jacki!! I will make some deviled eggs today too.. we did up a big roast on the BBQ last night and will be eating on that today.. my husband has mastered this Tri-Tip on the BBQ and it is so good..  he under cooks it (for our taste) and then when we heat it up again it is just perfect! there is plenty if the kids drop by..
> 
> My cousin and I talked last week or so and she told me a cute story.. My Aunt (her Mom) was going camping this weekend.. with a group of 12.. she made up 12 Easter baskets and this morning my Uncle went from camp site to camp site wearing bunny ears delivering Easter Baskets.. I would of loved to have seen them  I hope someone took pictures.. LOL


That is a cute story!!!


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> Let the bells ring out & the banners fly!
> The SnowDrop parade is here:
> http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-330034-1.html#7135206
> 
> ...


Beautiful job Jane!!!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Thanks Ronie, for the compliments!


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Ronie said:


> Beautiful job Jane!!!


Thanks, Ronie


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Miss Pam said:


> It looks great, Jane! Thanks for doing this for all of us!!!


Thank you, Pam 
Not a lot of work involved - just need the block of time to be able to load it all since you can only do 3 pics & then add one at time. I wanted to get it all up before anyone started checking it.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Ronie said:


> .....
> 
> *Tanya* that looks great!! have you decided how you would connect the two halves? you could be very creative with a crochet hook and it would look very nice.. I am excited to see what you come up with  My sister went through what you did with the perms.. we all have pictures of her with curly hair.. mine had a natural curl to it.. both my sister and I when we hit a certain age lived with our hair braided down our backs for bed time and pig tail during the day.. it kept it long and out of our faces..
> 
> ...


Ronie--am considering several options for marrying the 2 halves of the shawl. I like the idea of something that sits on top of the fabric like an I-cord or a crochet ridge. There have been several posts and articles on ways to crochet pieces together and may review them for something new and exciting to do. Not sure yet, tho, and am open to to ideas.

You posted earlier about the rows getting longer. I had to laugh. The beginning of the shawl went to quickly with its shorter rows, especially on my half shawl. Suddenly each row was taking minutes to do and getting slower to feel the progress. Such a seductive process. That is how I got hooked in to actually making this project. I realized that I have never done such a large lace project with so many stitches. My RM was done in garter with only the edging being lace. And other sweater projects never had such a level of pattern detail to track. It made me laugh at myself.

After the perm phase in my life I refused to cut my hair. French knots also became the rave. I would wear pony tails and braids but then learned to do the French knots and to this day I pin my hair up based on that twist, but only use a single barrette. Some experiences really are definitive in one's life.


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

jscaplen said:


> Let the bells ring out & the banners fly!
> The SnowDrop parade is here:
> http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-330034-1.html#7135206
> 
> ...


 Beautiful parade Jane. Thank you for doing it. 💞


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

RosD said:


> Beautiful parade Jane. Thank you for doing it. 💞


You're welcome - now you had better get clicking!


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Ronie--your uncle sounds like a fun loving guy and one who likes people. Nice

Jane--the Snowdrop parade looks great. I posted on the parade but let me ask her, too. Did we contact the designer to show her our parade?

Rain looks like it is coming in today and all week. Can't believe we are in April and I haven't been able to get into the garden. Seems to be happening later each year. Am thinking gardening practices will have to start changing asap.


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

tamarque said:


> Ronie--your uncle sounds like a fun loving guy and one who likes people. Nice
> 
> Jane--the Snowdrop parade looks great. I posted on the parade but let me ask her, too. Did we contact the designer to show her our parade?
> 
> Rain looks like it is coming in today and all week. Can't believe we are in April and I haven't been able to get into the garden. Seems to be happening later each year. Am thinking gardening practices will have to start changing asap.


I wish now that I had gotten the potting soil and tomato's yesterday... I may end up doing that today..  I am also going to get some marigold seeds to plant around my tomato's and the other half of my container will be plants like lettuce, spinach and maybe some radishes  it will be my salad box!! LOL it is actually a old BBQ from the 60's my parents bought then passed on to me... it has been around almost all of my life and I could stand to take it to the dump..


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

tamarque said:


> ...Jane--the Snowdrop parade looks great.


Thank you


> Did we contact the designer to show her our parade?


Yes, "we" did.


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

Normaedern said:


> I came across this by accident this morning. I thought I would share it for anyone who likes Beethoven's Ninth symphony and its message of brotherhood/sisterhood. I hope that everyone does have a lovely time what ever their faith or none
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

Thank you all for your kind compliments on my mom's shawl.

The hair stories remind me of the "brillo pad" I had on top of my head for awhile. 

Have a wonderful day!!!


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Jane, I love them all put together. Thank you so much for doing it for us.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> Yes, "we" did.


I am big on the proverbial 'we.' It is my collective experience in life. Thank you for leading it.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

A few more Photos: down at the waterfront- Auckland's Harbour Bridge opened 1957- now with clingons to widen it.


And a few photos from around Manukau.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Those photos are great. The Events Centre looks a good modern building and I love the totem pole :thumbup:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Normaedern said:


> Those photos are great. The Events Centre looks a good modern building and I love the totem pole :thumbup:


I will have to hunt further- I do have a better shot of it somewhere- as modern building goes I find it quite an interesting design- spoilt by the Air conditioning intake structures on a very unique roof profile.


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

Normaedern said:


> Those photos are great. The Events Centre looks a good modern building and I love the totem pole :thumbup:


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

kaixixang said:


> ...and for Yak yarn supply: http://www.bijoubasinranch.com/


Oh, Kaixixang, that yarn is so scumptilicious. Very hard to resist and very easy as I haven't the money. May have to check in again when I have some birthday or Christmas money.



Julie said:


> The photo was painted by hand by my dad- you could get special paints for doing it!


My, Julie, your dad was very talented.

Ros, what an adorable picture of you and a little one with the dress you knit.

Oh, Toni, your mom looks great in that shawl. Also, she looks like a wonderful mom. Full of fun and the spice of life. 



Jane said:


> Let the bells ring out & the banners fly!


See I knew you would get it up. Great job. Thanks for all the work you do for us.

Ronie, loved the story about your mom and dad and camping. Bet it made the trip for everyone. 

Julie, I love the pictures again. The totem pole is wonderful, so complex.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

I found this on Wikipedia, but nothing about the Totem pole.


----------



## kaixixang (Jul 16, 2012)

*eshlemania* - Yak yarn is under 50 USD. It's bison yarn that equals cashmere yarn in price!


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Toni--So glad Bev mentioned the photos of your mom and her new shawl as I had totally missed them. Not only does she look very happy with it, but she is good looking woman, too.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

Normaedern said:


> Those photos are great. The Events Centre looks a good modern building and I love the totem pole :thumbup:


Ditto from me, Julie!


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

beautiful photo's and I too love the totem pole... so much going into it!!


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

Thank you!

The detail of the carving on the totem pole just blows me away! Lace wings made of wood is incredible!!!

The Snowdrop Parade shows off everyone's work beautifully, Jane!!! :thumbup:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Miss Pam said:


> Ditto from me, Julie!


 :thumbup:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Ronie said:


> beautiful photo's and I too love the totem pole... so much going into it!!


The carvers must have had a wonderful time with it.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

TLL said:


> Thank you!
> 
> The detail of the carving on the totem pole just blows me away! Lace wings made of wood is incredible!!!
> 
> The Snowdrop Parade shows off everyone's work beautifully, Jane!!! :thumbup:


It is quite something, isn't it?


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Lurker 2 said:


> I found this on Wikipedia, but nothing about the Totem pole.


It does look a good design :thumbup:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Normaedern said:


> It does look a good design :thumbup:


I have never seen anything else quite like it- it is supposed to represent an up-turned canoe.


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

Normaedern said:


> I came across this by accident this morning. I thought I would share it for anyone who likes Beethoven's Ninth symphony and its message of brotherhood/sisterhood. I hope that everyone does have a lovely time what ever their faith or none
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> I have never seen anything else quite like it- it is supposed to represent an up-turned canoe.


That truly is a unique building. And the carvings on the totem are awesome!


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

Thank you so much Jane for doing the parade of snowdrops! Great paragraph of introduction- you have a wonderful way with words as well as knitting&#128516;&#128077;


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

Toni, the shawl looks so pretty on your mom. How nice to have such a happy recipient for your gift!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

sisu said:


> Just got to watch this now. It is so wonderful to see how those flash mobs come together and everyone shares in such a heartwarming experience and such beautiful music! Thanks for posting that.


I have been so busy with my Madryn, I had forgotten all about this- it has gone spontaneously to Ravel's Bolero- which I also enjoy- though it doesn't have the import of Beethoven's message, from the Ode to Joy.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

sisu said:


> That truly is a unique building. And the carvings on the totem are awesome!


I have never seen anything anywhere quite like it, nor indeed a totem quite like that- it has very strong Pasifika influence.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

sisu said:


> Thank you so much Jane for doing the parade of snowdrops!


You're welcome, Sisu & everyone else.


> Great paragraph of introduction- you have a wonderful way with words as well as knitting


So nice of you to say.


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

Jane , you are making me long for the holiday we have booked in France in June. Only 2 weeks but so looking forward to good food and wine. Good to hhere you are enjoying yourself.


jscaplen said:


> Toni, I was wondering why July 12 - 19 is only one week.
> 
> I could probably do something May 3 - May 17 - nothing else will be practical for me - either in the midst of packing up here or in the thick of summer swim season.
> You might want to fire me, though, because I still never managed to put up the SnowDrop Parade.
> ...


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

Super cute.


RosD said:


> Hi everyone, I will hopefully catch up with the pages a bit later today. I wish everyone a safe and happy Easter. Carmen sent me these two pics. I hope you enjoy this little Easter bunny with a chocolate face.💞


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

linda09 said:


> Jane , you are making me long for the holiday we have booked in France in June...


Where will you be going?


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

Tanya and Ronie love your colour choices.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

linda09 said:


> Tanya and Ronie love your colour choices.


thanx Linda.


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> Where will you be going?


We have one week near to Ypres (Pas de Calais area, I think) and another near to Cherberg. Lots of sightseeing the first week, beach and relaxation the second.


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

Loving all the photos of people and places.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

linda09 said:


> Loving all the photos of people and places.


 :thumbup:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

I was going to wait until tomorrow- but I will be busy then- some photos of Christchurch showing some of the Earthquake damage.
And my little grandson in the FairIsle dressing gown I knitted him, (well actually for his big sister, but by then she was far too tall.


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

Thank you for your before and after photos, Julie. That earth quake really made some big changes there. Do I understand by your comment of the houses on the cliff that they are still working on repairs, etc.? It would sure make sense that they are.

Thank you, Caryn. 

Linda, have a wonderful trip!!!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

TLL said:


> Thank you for your before and after photos, Julie. That earth quake really made some big changes there. Do I understand by your comment of the houses on the cliff that they are still working on repairs, etc.? It would sure make sense that they are.
> 
> Thank you, Caryn.
> 
> Linda, have a wonderful trip!!!


No, most of the cliff houses have been graded 'Red Zone', that is too unstable or too damaged to be repairable. The very unstable soil- mostly wind blown Loess, on unstable rock, has been deemed too dangerous for repair, but also was very hard to demolish in safety. The Earthquake Commission, and general Insurers just have not had money to cover repairs in many cases. The toll on people has been devastating- far more marriage break-ups etc., many have left rather than try to rebuild their lives in Christchurch. And yet others are resilient and determined to overcome the devastation. One hears how fast the Japanese can achieve this, but they have so many more millions of people. There were about 90,000 people in the wider Christchurch region prior to the Quake- not sure of the current figures. The total population of New Zealand is only 4 million.


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> No, most of the cliff houses have been graded 'Red Zone', that is too unstable or too damaged to be repairable. The very unstable soil- mostly wind blown Loess, on unstable rock, has been deemed too dangerous for repair, but also was very hard to demolish in safety. The Earthquake Commission, and general Insurers just have not had money to cover repairs in many cases. The toll on people has been devastating- far more marriage break-ups etc., many have left rather than try to rebuild their lives in Christchurch. And yet others are resilient and determined to overcome the devastation. One hears how fast the Japanese can achieve this, but they have so many more millions of people. There were about 90,000 people in the wider Christchurch region prior to the Quake- not sure of the current figures. The total population of New Zealand is only 4 million.


Truly devastating. I am so glad you were safe.


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Wow, Julie, those before and after picture are very telling-much devastation. What a terrible experience for all involved. So much loss of the old historic buildings.

I love the idea of shipping containers for shops.


----------



## Jacki (Feb 10, 2011)

Julie, these photos are just wonderful. What a slice of life you have given us. Thank you so much. From incredible beauty to devastation. I'm so grateful you are here with us and safe. Sorry to hear how things turned out with Falie, but like you said....who knows what has been said. Heart is with you.

Today was lovely, and I have a couple of silly pics of Evan that I'll try to get posted tomorrow or Tuesday. 

Peace


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

TLL said:


> Truly devastating. I am so glad you were safe.


I was well and truly safe- I sold my house in Christchurch back in 1992- but my daughter went through it all- it is a nerve wracking experience.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

eshlemania said:


> Wow, Julie, those before and after picture are very telling-much devastation. What a terrible experience for all involved. So much loss of the old historic buildings.
> 
> I love the idea of shipping containers for shops.


It has been hard for people living there- the central city is now almost bare, they are talking of grassing quite a lot. It seems the sorting for the ordinary person is taking forever. And of course Insurance premiums all over the country have sky rocketed. The Catholic Cathedral has been badly damaged too. Trouble was so much was stone, and built on reclaimed marshland. Fortunately for my daughter their house must be on a solid patch- although two blocks away there has been a lot of damage.
Being a bit claustrophobic I am none too keen on the idea of the Shipping Container shops!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Jacki said:


> Julie, these photos are just wonderful. What a slice of life you have given us. Thank you so much. From incredible beauty to devastation. I'm so grateful you are here with us and safe. Sorry to hear how things turned out with Falie, but like you said....who knows what has been said. Heart is with you.
> 
> Today was lovely, and I have a couple of silly pics of Evan that I'll try to get posted tomorrow or Tuesday.
> 
> Peace


Thank you, Jacki! It is good to be able to share. Especially as we are so far flung. 
I am sure that nothing positive has been said to Fale, about me for at least the last two years. Sad but I don't see what else I can do- except keep him in prayer.
Looking forward to your photos!


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> I was going to wait until tomorrow- but I will be busy then- some photos of Christchurch showing some of the Earthquake damage.
> And my little grandson in the FairIsle dressing gown I knitted him, (well actually for his big sister, but by then she was far too tall.


Truly amazing to see those before and after photos, Julie!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Miss Pam said:


> Truly amazing to see those before and after photos, Julie!


It is quite startling when you visit- I lived there 15 years- people living there adjust to the changes, but for me it is quite a shock each time I go there. Mind you, nothing compared with living through it all.


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

Jacki said:


> Julie, Sorry to hear how things turned out with Falie, but like you said....who knows what has been said. Heart is with you.
> 
> Peace


My heart is with you, also. I am so sorry.


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

Julie what a cute little guy you have there.. and then to see what has happened that we don't see much of anymore.. it is really devastating.. like being in a war zone!! only it was Mother Nature.. too hard to fight that.. We have some erosion on our beach cliffs too.. there is a whole block that can only be sold for cash. The banks won't touch them because several homes have fallen into the ocean. It's very scary.. and I see where the ones in your pictures are in a populated area.. I am sure everyone is on edge when a storm is coming.


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> except keep him in prayer.


That is the best thing you can do, Julie.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Ronie said:


> Julie what a cute little guy you have there.. and then to see what has happened that we don't see much of anymore.. it is really devastating.. like being in a war zone!! only it was Mother Nature.. too hard to fight that.. We have some erosion on our beach cliffs too.. there is a whole block that can only be sold for cash. The banks won't touch them because several homes have fallen into the ocean. It's very scary.. and I see where the ones in your pictures are in a populated area.. I am sure everyone is on edge when a storm is coming.


There have been several aftershocks around the area in recent days- but only up to 4 on the Richter Scale- but people have varying abilities to cope with it. Very like being in a war zone.
The DGS had the most beautiful curls, but now he is a school boy they are cut short.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

TLL said:


> That is the best thing you can do, Julie.


I believe so.


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

TLL said:


> I took her Dead Fish Hats workshop. She was very nice to work with. :thumbup:


Darowil is a very talented lady as are all our teachers. It amazed me that about 85% had never taught at all and every class was a success because of the preparation and attitude as well as those who appreciated their kindness and joined in so happily with each one of the classes. Julie taught two great classes and now Toni has done a magnificent job with both of hers.

I hope sometime you will look through them all. time consuming but worth it.

I am Late wishing everyone a Happy Easter. Have a great day everyone.


----------



## Julie1947 (Apr 15, 2014)

So pleased you enjoyed our beautiful country,


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Designer1234 said:


> Darowil is a very talented lady as are all our teachers. It amazed me that about 85% had never taught at all and every class was a success because of the preparation and attitude as well as those who appreciated their kindness and joined in so happily with each one of the classes. Julie taught two great classes and now Toni has done a magnificent job with both of hers.
> 
> I hope sometime you will look through them all. time consuming but worth it.
> 
> I am Late wishing everyone a Happy Easter. Have a great day everyone.


Praise indeed, thanks Shirley.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Julie1947 said:


> So pleased you enjoyed our beautiful country,


Hello! I don't think you have posted before on the Lace Party, Julie1947, but welcome! You live in a rather beautiful part of these islands yourself.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Lurker 2 said:


> I have been so busy with my Madryn, I had forgotten all about this- it has gone spontaneously to Ravel's Bolero- which I also enjoy- though it doesn't have the import of Beethoven's message, from the Ode to Joy.


 :thumbup: I knew you would enjoy it.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Those photos really bring home the amount of damage done to Christchurch. It wrecked people's lives, too. Such a tragedy.
Your GS is adorable. The fairisle is a superb feat :thumbup:


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> ... it is a nerve wracking experience.


I can't imagine how terrible it would be to live through.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Normaedern said:


> :thumbup: I knew you would enjoy it.


 :thumbup: I do so love Beethoven in general. Although I listened today to a lovely recording of Handel's Messiah.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Normaedern said:


> Those photos really bring home the amount of damage done to Christchurch. It wrecked people's lives, too. Such a tragedy.
> Your GS is adorable. The fairisle is a superb feat :thumbup:


There is another in quite wild colours- vivid pinks and reds through purple, but I don't think it went down as well. 
It has been a real grieving for so many- so much has been lost- quite apart from the people who died.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> I can't imagine how terrible it would be to live through.


The worst earthquake I have experienced the so-called 'Boxing Day' Quake was 4.9 on the Richter scale. I think one person died in that one from a falling verandah- something like that. What really got me was the noise as it approached- you had just a few seconds warning. I was round at the ex's house sorting out something on the internet- was quite startled by how he panicked - I had had years of smaller earthquakes in Rotorua- and the earthquake drills you have had at school tend to kick in. However I know from both Bronwen's and my brother Alex's report that the 7.1, 4th September quake, that occurred before daybreak was very frightening. People have learned since to make sure they know where their torches are, and the school children have all been gifted a dynamo torch.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

eshlemania said:


> Wow, Julie, those before and after picture are very telling-much devastation. What a terrible experience for all involved. So much loss of the old historic buildings.
> 
> I love the idea of shipping containers for shops.


I know of a homeopathic doctor in the Christchurch area who posted in another group about that devastation. It was very traumatic, as all such disasters are. Think about Katrina which could have been avoided and how the entire community was destroyed and displaced.

Those shipping containers have become somewhat popular for creating living and shopping spaces. They provide very quick structures and save the time of for that construction so all that needs doing is the interiors. They are a mixed blessing.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Lurker 2 said:


> :thumbup: I do so love Beethoven in general. Although I listened today to a lovely recording of Handel's Messiah.


Yes, one of my gos to at Christmas and Easter. The BBC has has a re enactment of St John's gospel over three mornings. There has been no speech only a narrator reading from the a gospel. It has been excellent.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Normaedern said:


> Yes, one of my gos to at Christmas and Easter. The BBC has has a re enactment of St John's gospel over three mornings. There has been no speech only a narrator reading from the a gospel. It has been excellent.


We had a special of Mozart's church music for Holy Week, but I kept forgetting to turn the radio on.


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

Shocking to see those before and after photos, but good too - a reminder not to be complacent about Mother Nature.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

linda09 said:


> Shocking to see those before and after photos, but good too - a reminder not to be complacent about Mother Nature.


Indeed.


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

Designer1234 said:


> Darowil is a very talented lady as are all our teachers. It amazed me that about 85% had never taught at all and every class was a success because of the preparation and attitude as well as those who appreciated their kindness and joined in so happily with each one of the classes. Julie taught two great classes and now Toni has done a magnificent job with both of hers.
> 
> I hope sometime you will look through them all. time consuming but worth it.
> 
> I am Late wishing everyone a Happy Easter. Have a great day everyone.


Thank you, Shirley! It was great fun!

Welcome, Julie1947! Come visit us anytime!


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> what else I can do- except keep him in prayer.


Hugs, Julie. I'm praying for you and Fale also.

Welcome, Julie1947. Stay awhile.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

I received a PM on Ravelry from the designer unikatissima aka Susann Hajjar. She said, "amazing!...You made my day, I hope that you have a day as wonderful as mine  "

(cross-posted in the Parade thread)


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

eshlemania said:


> Hugs, Julie. I'm praying for you and Fale also.
> 
> Welcome, Julie1947. Stay awhile.


Thanks, Bev! I have no way of knowing how far Fale's illness is progressing.


----------



## dragonflylace (Jul 2, 2012)

Good morning all,

thought I better chime in so I can get updates.

The pictures are so lovely...the earthquake certainly did some devastating damage.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

dragonflylace said:


> Good morning all,
> 
> thought I better chime in so I can get updates.
> 
> The pictures are so lovely...the earthquake certainly did some devastating damage.


Thank you, DFL- there was no way I could follow in the same vein as Norma- hence the Travelogue!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

BTW more to a Lace theme- a shawl designed by an Earthquake survivor


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> ...a shawl designed by an Earthquake survivor


I looked for it on Ravelry but couldn't find it there.
It is lovely.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> I looked for it on Ravelry but couldn't find it there.
> It is lovely.


It is called Regenerate Shawl - may be found in Creative Fibre or Knitty.com, Jane!

Edit: Jane the link is:

http://www.knitty.com/ISSUEss14/KSPATTregenerate.php


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

I spotted this before and forgot to make a note of it so thank you for the reminder. It is lovely.


Lurker 2 said:


> It is called Regenerate Shawl - may be found in Creative Fibre or Knitty.com, Jane!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

linda09 said:


> I spotted this before and forgot to make a note of it so thank you for the reminder. It is lovely.


One of the nicest I have seen for a while- to my eye.


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

jscaplen said:


> I received a PM on Ravelry from the designer unikatissima aka Susann Hajjar. She said, "amazing!...You made my day, I hope that you have a day as wonderful as mine  "
> 
> (cross-posted in the Parade thread)


How wonderful!!!

I love that shawl, Julie.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

eshlemania said:


> How wonderful!!!
> 
> I love that shawl, Julie.


It is a beauty- has plenty of nupps!

Just incase anyone missed it, the link is:

http://www.knitty.com/ISSUEss14/KSPATTregenerate.php


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

Those before and after images are quite vivid in showing the devastation of the earthquake. It is good your daughter made it through okay! 

The shawl is so pretty - thanks for the link. It is done in a wonderful color way as well. I had gotten to actually like nupps at one point, but I haven't done them in a long while!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

sisu said:


> Those before and after images are quite vivid in showing the devastation of the earthquake. It is good your daughter made it through okay!
> 
> The shawl is so pretty - thanks for the link. It is done in a wonderful color way as well. I had gotten to actually like nupps at one point, but I haven't done them in a long while!


I had a heart stopping day that February- my mobile had told me Christchurch had had a bad one- took ages before I heard how they were.
When I was in Edinburgh (Scotland) later that year staying with cousin Bill, 11 storeys up, it was a bit nerve wracking, even though one knew the risk was minimal.


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

Good Morning everyone.. I hope you all had an enjoyable weekend..  

I messed up in the coloring in of my chart 4 so I decided to draw it out with my graph paper and use my markers instead of colored pencils.. Norma you not only designed a beautiful shawl but the graphic art is quite stunning too  I have to go back in and see the chart again to make sure I have the correct decreases..LOL and I try to be so careful. 

I grew up in 'Earthquake' country!! we were lucky to never have any structural damage.. but our poor driveway would shift every time... and my Mom had a vase that would rock just before it would get started... I worked in electronics back then and I was at work when a pretty bad one occurred.. the floor actually rolled... we had a guy that was transported from back east somewhere and and when it hit he went running out of the building screaming.. poor thing was terrified!! it did lighten our fear though.. it was quite a funny site.. We had 1 here just after we got my son.. my husband had gone to bed and DS and I were talking and I felt the jolt.. I have my tell-tales like Mom's vase and it started swinging then the alarms went off.. oh my gosh talk about a comedy of errors.. hubby thought we were teasing him.. until he heard the sirens.. LOL we were dashing everywhere and ended up with a case of water.. our smokes (we have since quit) the dog and the cat and our new son..LOL all heading for higher ground.. thank goodness our new home is out of the tsunami zone and we can see if there actually is one to worry about..


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> I had a heart stopping day that February- my mobile had told me Christchurch had had a bad one- took ages before I heard how they were.
> When I was in Edinburgh (Scotland) later that year staying with cousin Bill, 11 storeys up, it was a bit nerve wracking, even though one knew the risk was minimal.


that had to be terrible for you.. my daughter lived in Kansas for a year.. I was a nervous wreck during Tornado season..

Beautiful shawl.. now I want one in that color too


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Ronie said:


> Good Morning everyone.. I hope you all had an enjoyable weekend..
> 
> I messed up in the coloring in of my chart 4 so I decided to draw it out with my graph paper and use my markers instead of colored pencils.. Norma you not only designed a beautiful shawl but the graphic art is quite stunning too  I have to go back in and see the chart again to make sure I have the correct decreases..LOL and I try to be so careful.
> 
> I grew up in 'Earthquake' country!! we were lucky to never have any structural damage.. but our poor driveway would shift every time... and my Mom had a vase that would rock just before it would get started... I worked in electronics back then and I was at work when a pretty bad one occurred.. the floor actually rolled... we had a guy that was transported from back east somewhere and and when it hit he went running out of the building screaming.. poor thing was terrified!! it did lighten our fear though.. it was quite a funny site.. We had 1 here just after we got my son.. my husband had gone to bed and DS and I were talking and I felt the jolt.. I have my tell-tales like Mom's vase and it started swinging then the alarms went off.. oh my gosh talk about a comedy of errors.. hubby thought we were teasing him.. until he heard the sirens.. LOL we were dashing everywhere and ended up with a case of water.. our smokes (we have since quit) the dog and the cat and our new son..LOL all heading for higher ground.. thank goodness our new home is out of the tsunami zone and we can see if there actually is one to worry about..


Likewise, I am now well out of Tsunami range, in my new house- my brother is right on the Harbour shore though.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Ronie said:


> that had to be terrible for you.. my daughter lived in Kansas for a year.. I was a nervous wreck during Tornado season..
> 
> Beautiful shawl.. now I want one in that color too


We get little Tornadoes but nothing the size of the US twisters- it must be terrifying.


----------



## Grannypeg (Jun 17, 2011)

Oh, that is so beautiful.


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

I have bummped the pattern to the last page of Normas party!!! just incase anyone is looking for them..


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> BTW more to a Lace theme- a shawl designed by an Earthquake survivor


It's really lovely, Julie!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Miss Pam said:


> It's really lovely, Julie!


I have put in the link, thanks to RookieRetiree on Sam's Tea Party.

http://www.knitty.com/ISSUEss14/KSPATTregenerate.php


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> It is called Regenerate Shawl...


Well, now, I recognize that name right away because I downloaded it a little while back. 
Oh, my, so many lovely pattern - just not enough time!


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

I am preparing supper for six this evening - guess what we are having for dessert... Pavlova - which, according to my cookbook is the national dessert of New Zealand.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> I am preparing supper for six this evening - guess what we are having for dessert... Pavlova - which, according to my cookbook is the national dessert of New Zealand.


And claimed by Australia too! She got here about the same time- maybe if one knew which country she visited first it would solve the puzzle.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Lurker 2 said:


> BTW more to a Lace theme- a shawl designed by an Earthquake survivor


That is a lovely shawl. :thumbup:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Normaedern said:


> That is a lovely shawl. :thumbup:


Isn't it?


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

I have question. Were is the best to order Patons Lace? DS is coming to visit in July and is coming via the US. I have loved the shawls people have posted here knitted with it. DS and DIL are stopping with her brother in Mass so I have address to send parcels too.
They have been working in Shanghai but are going to work in Albania.


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

Normaedern said:


> I have question. Were is the best to order Patons Lace? DS is coming to visit in July and is coming via the US. I have loved the shawls people have posted here knitted with it. DS and DIL are stopping with her brother in Mass so I have address to send parcels too.
> They have been working in Shanghai but are going to work in Albania.


I have found Patons Lace in both JoAnne Fabrics and Hobby Lobby. It is nice to be able to catch it on sale, but I realize their time is limited and who knows what will be happening sale-wise at that time. Is it possible to order on-line ahead of time and have it waiting at a store for them?


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Toni, I can order now and they will save the parcel. I am lucky!


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Normaedern said:


> Toni, I can order now and they will save the parcel. I am lucky!


Check with Jo-ann's online especially if you can catch a free shipping deal. They often do that.

Otherwise just search for Patons Lace and see who has the best deal for you, including shipping costs. It is still being produced so shouldn't be a big problem. Paton's was one of the yarn lines bought by Spinrite in Canada if I recall correctly. They have a big distributorship. You can even find it on Ebay and Amazon and may catch some good prices. Check Patons directly to see what colors they have as not all distributors carry all of them, especially on ebay and amazon.

ETA--Just saw this online sale for Patons Lace. FYI, requires $75 for free shipping.

http://www.joann.com/patons-lace-yarn/zprd_10096436b.html#q=patons+lace+yarn&start=1


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Here is another site that sells it.
http://www.yarnspirations.com/yarn/lace-164464.html

Sue


Normaedern said:


> I have question. Were is the best to order Patons Lace? DS is coming to visit in July and is coming via the US. I have loved the shawls people have posted here knitted with it. DS and DIL are stopping with her brother in Mass so I have address to send parcels too.
> They have been working in Shanghai but are going to work in Albania.


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

Normaedern said:


> Toni, I can order now and they will save the parcel. I am lucky!


Yeah! Which ones are you going to get?!!!! 

Julie, thank you for the Regenerate pattern. It is so pretty!

Tanya, I sure hope you enjoyed all of your lace knitting time last week.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

TLL said:


> Yeah! Which ones are you going to get?!!!!
> 
> Julie, thank you for the Regenerate pattern. It is so pretty!
> 
> Tanya, I sure hope you enjoyed all of your lace knitting time last week.


You're welcome, Toni.


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

I am trying to catch up on reading both this and Norma's LP. 
Julie, loved all your pics, both the scenic ones and those depicting pre andpost earthquake ones.

Toni, loved your mother's shawl, and she looked like she did too. 

Norma, thanks for the link. There is something really powerful about Ode to Joy, and it was a delight to watch all the onlookers' faces. 

Melanie, I hope you had a good time away. I'm glad you didn't have a full blown vertigo episode.

I'm sorry that is all I can remember off the top of my head.

Sue


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

britgirl said:


> Toni, loved your mother's shawl, and she looked like she did too.
> 
> Melanie, I hope you had a good time away. I'm glad you didn't have a full blown vertigo episode.


Thank you, Sue!

Melanie, I am glad you were able to keep up with everyone else and get some enjoyment out of your weekend. :?


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

britgirl said:


> I am trying to catch up on reading both this and Norma's LP.
> Julie, loved all your pics, both the scenic ones and those depicting pre andpost earthquake ones.
> 
> Toni, loved your mother's shawl, and she looked like she did too.
> ...


It has been good from my point of view too, going back over old images.
Hope you are feeling well, Sue!


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Toni, I am going to browse and enjoy myself.


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Spring finally seems to be here with daffs and forsythia in full bloom, so my yard is yellow and green, now that the grass is greening up.

We went to church yesterday morning and then came back here where Alexandra and Jackson had a little Easter egg hunt. Have a couple of pics of them.

My oldest daughter, Jennifer, and family came over too. Whilst I was fixing lunch, she and Kat went to the hospital to visit Amy.

After everyone left, my DH and SIL and I went to visit Amy. She had had another rough day. We have been fighting with the Drs as she has been into DKA three times since she went into Critical Care. They don't seem to understand diabetes and they are either giving her insulin or dextrose, so she is bouncing back from very high blood sugar to very low. She has had diabetes for 26 years and only been in DKA twice, both times whilst in a hospital setting. We finally persuaded them to allow her to use her insulin pump, so she will be getting a low continuous flow of insulin, so hopefully that will prevent the extreme jumps and drops in blood sugar which are so hard on the body.

I'm home this morning but will go over to the hospital in a little while with my SIL. My DH was having a stress test this morning, then he was going to go visit her, and our minister was going over this morning too. I find it extremely exhausting, especially when we have these confrontations with the Drs. So, I slept in this morning, which is very unusual for me, as I am definitely an early bird. I haven't really done any knitting these past couple of days other than the couple of daily rows on the monthly dishcloths. I am really hoping to find that Amy has stabilized today.

Sue


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Sue, your photos are beautiful. However you are all having a rough time so my prayers and best wishes are being sent.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Sue, praying that Amy is stabilising- that sounds terrible that she has this only in hospital settings.


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

Sue I have been thinking of Amy... I sure wish they could understand the dangers of diabetes's and stop hurting her.. I have a friend who when to the hospital for an extended stay they told him that his B/S at 160 was normal!!!! good grief.. and of course he won't listen to me.. Amy is in my prayers...  very cute grandchildren 

Tanya I am going to buy a packet of the seeds today and let you know more..


----------



## jangmb (Oct 27, 2011)

britgirl said:


> After everyone left, my DH and SIL and I went to visit Amy. She had had another rough day. We have been fighting with the Drs as she has been into DKA three times since she went into Critical Care. They don't seem to understand diabetes and they are either giving her insulin or dextrose, so she is bouncing back from very high blood sugar to very low. She has had diabetes for 26 years and only been in DKA twice, both times whilst in a hospital setting. We finally persuaded them to allow her to use her insulin pump, so she will be getting a low continuous flow of insulin, so hopefully that will prevent the extreme jumps and drops in blood sugar which are so hard on the body.
> 
> I'm home this morning but will go over to the hospital in a little while with my SIL. My DH was having a stress test this morning, then he was going to go visit her, and our minister was going over this morning too. I find it extremely exhausting, especially when we have these confrontations with the Drs. So, I slept in this morning, which is very unusual for me, as I am definitely an early bird. I haven't really done any knitting these past couple of days other than the couple of daily rows on the monthly dishcloths. I am really hoping to find that Amy has stabilized today.
> 
> Sue


Thank you for a good update on your daughter. I am sorry for all the stress that you are going through. How very hard the sugar swings are on your daughter. You must almost be holding your breath for her to get out of this. I can easily understand the lack of knitting through this difficult time for you. I always have to rip or frog when I am under stress so have few rows to show for knitting. My prayers continue for your daughter and your entire family through this ordeal.


----------



## jangmb (Oct 27, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Thank you, Jacki! It is good to be able to share. Especially as we are so far flung.
> I am sure that nothing positive has been said to Fale, about me for at least the last two years. Sad but I don't see what else I can do- except keep him in prayer.
> Looking forward to your photos!


.

I have been thinking of you and Fale with your pictorial presentations. Hoping all is well with him, and that you are healing through this long ordeal. His ancestry is Maori if I remember right with some different ownership laws which is most likely what his niece's interest is .


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

jangmb said:


> .
> 
> I have been thinking of you and Fale with your pictorial presentations. Hoping all is well with him, and that you are healing through this long ordeal. His ancestry is Maori if I remember right with some different ownership laws which is most likely what his niece's interest is .


Samoan- and I think you are quite right that it is a property thing- he has been able to prove in the Land Court at Mulinu'u out from Apia that his title goes back some 23 generations, which takes us to about 1072 by European reckoning. Fale himself is now on hormone treatment and not the man I fell in love with- growing a beard for the first time at 71- losing weight which is common with dementia, and evidently now volatile and angry- which could be both the illness and the therapy. I just hope my prayers are being heard, to keep him safe. The nieces are none of them noticeably patient people. But I don't see what I as one person can do against 5 ganged up against me and perverting my realities. Claiming I said things I know jolly well I never did, but 5 against 1 , I am seriously outweighed.
And if I am honest quite angered by what they have done.


----------



## craftyone51 (Nov 22, 2013)

jangmb said:


> Thanks for a wonderful start, Julie. I am so happy you are sharing your country with us. Like Jane, this is probably the only way I will see it.


I so agree. What beautiful and interesting pictures they are too.


----------



## triciad19 (Aug 23, 2013)

Ronie said:


> that had to be terrible for you.. my daughter lived in Kansas for a year.. I was a nervous wreck during Tornado season..
> 
> Beautiful shawl.. now I want one in that color too


I live in what is called Tornado Alley. As a child I remember dark clouds that Mom would say were tornado clouds. Winds were very strong. We have been hit 2-3 times in 60+ years. Once a shed was picked up and dropped across the fence. Recently a lean to was torn off the hay barn, part of the roof landed on another building, an electric pole was broken off about 10 ft high and there was a little other damage.

In the area, a small town near here was hit every year for 5 years, it hit Joplin, Missouri and damaged a lot of the city. It seemed to follow a street or river. A few years ago another town was nearly destroyed. I think they are still cleaning up and rebuilding. Storm cellars used to be common but are not so now. Weather has been mild the past 20-30 years. Think our luck is about to run out.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

craftyone51 said:


> I so agree. What beautiful and interesting pictures they are too.


I am glad people have enjoyed what I have posted.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

triciad19 said:


> I live in what is called Tornado Alley. As a child I remember dark clouds that Mom would say were tornado clouds. Winds were very strong. We have been hit 2-3 times in 60+ years. Once a shed was picked up and dropped across the fence. Recently a lean to was torn off the hay barn, part of the roof landed on another building, an electric pole was broken off about 10 ft high and there was a little other damage.
> 
> In the area, a small town near here was hit every year for 5 years, it hit Joplin, Missouri and damaged a lot of the city. It seemed to follow a street or river. A few years ago another town was nearly destroyed. I think they are still cleaning up and rebuilding. Storm cellars used to be common but are not so now. Weather has been mild the past 20-30 years. Think our luck is about to run out.


Hope not.


----------



## craftyone51 (Nov 22, 2013)

jscaplen said:


> I made a double post so had to find another free pattern to post to make up for it:
> A Noble Cowl by Emily Kausalik
> http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/a-noble-cowl


Thanks Jane. I've added to my library, will have to make this, so pretty.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

Normaedern said:


> Sue, your photos are beautiful. However you are all having a rough time so my prayers and best wishes are being sent.


Ditto from me, Sue!


----------



## jangmb (Oct 27, 2011)

Some of you have done research on dying. Can any of you point me in the direction of the links or resources that you used?

Jane, Thanks for the parade of the Snowdrop. All of them are lovely eye candy


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

jangmb said:


> Some of you have done research on dying. Can any of you point me in the direction of the links or resources that you used?
> 
> Jane, Thanks for the parade of the Snowdrop. All of them are lovely eye candy


I read Kubler-Ross years ago with great interest.


----------



## jangmb (Oct 27, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> I read Kubler-Ross years ago with great interest.


Thanks, I will check the library.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

jangmb said:


> Thanks, I will check the library.


I really liked the fact that she ok'd feeling angry after the stage of disbelief- I am fairly sure she talks of preparing for death, as well as handling another's death


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Tricia, it must be scary living in Tornado Alley. I think it takes bravery.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Lurker 2 said:


> I read Kubler-Ross years ago with great interest.


So did I and thought it excellent.


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Jan, I hope all is well.

Sue, thank you for the update on Amy. What a heartbreak for you to have to deal with obstinate and uninformed doctors. Praying she will stabilize soon, so that she can actually get help. How can they do what she needs if they are constantly trying to 'fix' the blood sugar problem?


----------



## jangmb (Oct 27, 2011)

jangmb said:


> Some of you have done research on dying. Can any of you point me in the direction of the links or resources that you used?


I re-read my post and did see that I did not specify what I meant - I am referring to dying wool/merino. The dye job on the yarn that I purchased from Erica for a current project is not to my taste at all. I bought the colorway "latte" and it is way to tinged with yellow. I needed to purchase one additional skein and believe it or not - that is more to the shade that I was expecting. So I was wondering what kind of options that might be available to me.

I suffer from thinking that others can read into what I am saying (thinking) rather than offering enough details


----------



## jangmb (Oct 27, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> I really liked the fact that she ok'd feeling angry after the stage of disbelief- I am fairly sure she talks of preparing for death, as well as handling another's death


Actually, this is probably a "Freudian" thing. With the number of people that I cared about at varying degrees pass away this last year and a half, I feel rather at a loss. DH and I have been stopping to help a very aging uncle and I am very concerned about his and his wife's ability to continue living in their own home in the country.


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

Sue, your gk's are so cute and it looks like they enjoyed their Easter. So sorry to hear about all the hospital, doctor problems you are having and that they are making things worse instead of better for Amy. It is good that you are there to advocate for her, but I am sure it is draining! 

Jan are you talking about dying as in the death process, or dyeing as in coloring things?


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

Oh I see I was writing as you answered my question already.


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

I am sitting here in Amy ' S
room and have to admit I thought it funny as I wondered whether you were really meaning dyeing and not dying.

Sue


jangmb said:


> I re-read my post and did see that I did not specify what I meant - I am referring to dying wool/merino. The dye job on the yarn that I purchased from Erica for a current project is not to my taste at all. I bought the colorway "latte" and it is way to tinged with yellow. I needed to purchase one additional skein and believe it or not - that is more to the shade that I was expecting. So I was wondering what kind of options that might be available to me.
> 
> I suffer from thinking that others can read into what I am saying (thinking) rather than offering enough details


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

britgirl said:


> Here is another site that sells it.
> http://www.yarnspirations.com/yarn/lace-164464.html
> 
> Sue


Yes, but their prices are higher


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

TLL said:


> Yeah! Which ones are you going to get?!!!!
> 
> Julie, thank you for the Regenerate pattern. It is so pretty!
> 
> Tanya, I sure hope you enjoyed all of your lace knitting time last week.


I did enjoy just sitting for hours and knitting. It has been a long time since I have had that opportunity. I did not enjoy the hours frogging and correcting. So mixed blessing as they say. I am happy that I finally got so much done and found new yarn sources.


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

I have used a book called Hands On Dyeing by Betsy Blumenthal. 
It talks about a whole range of dyeing processes. 
Then of course ther is always kool- aid dyeing which you can find a lot of information about on line.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

triciad19 said:


> I live in what is called Tornado Alley. As a child I remember dark clouds that Mom would say were tornado clouds. Winds were very strong. We have been hit 2-3 times in 60+ years. Once a shed was picked up and dropped across the fence. Recently a lean to was torn off the hay barn, part of the roof landed on another building, an electric pole was broken off about 10 ft high and there was a little other damage.
> 
> In the area, a small town near here was hit every year for 5 years, it hit Joplin, Missouri and damaged a lot of the city. It seemed to follow a street or river. A few years ago another town was nearly destroyed. I think they are still cleaning up and rebuilding. Storm cellars used to be common but are not so now. Weather has been mild the past 20-30 years. Think our luck is about to run out.


So, Dorothy, you are in the Land of Oz😉


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

jangmb said:


> Some of you have done research on dying. Can any of you point me in the direction of the links or resources that you used?
> 
> Jane, Thanks for the parade of the Snowdrop. All of them are lovely eye candy


I assume your mean dying as in changing yarn color (LOL).

Here is one link I had in my Bookmarks:

http://howdidyoumakethis.com/ombre-dyed-yarn/

Here is another one from a respected source:

http://www.dharmatrading.com/techniques/tubdye/tub-dyeing-basics-with-fiber-reactive-dye.html

If you look online there are many resources for articles, videos and books.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

jangmb said:


> I re-read my post and did see that I did not specify what I meant - I am referring to dying wool/merino. The dye job on the yarn that I purchased from Erica for a current project is not to my taste at all. I bought the colorway "latte" and it is way to tinged with yellow. I needed to purchase one additional skein and believe it or not - that is more to the shade that I was expecting. So I was wondering what kind of options that might be available to me.
> 
> I suffer from thinking that others can read into what I am saying (thinking) rather than offering enough details


Oh how funny! Thank you Jan for the laugh- can't see any of my references for dyeing- and mine would all be for NZ Plants.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Sue--I struggle to find words that will help. My feelings about the medical industry are very negative and all I can think is to say stay strong and hold your ground with the medical industry. It is a powerful industry and full of hubris. You and your DH are all that protects Amy's interests. Remember that the people in white are single issue type thinkers/practitioners and if diabetes is not their focus they will not deal with the consequences of their choices. The medical process is not holistic so it really is up to you to become more informed than they are and demand better treatment.

I do know how stressful/worrisome this is; it can eat you alive, literally.
So please take care of yourself and remain strong and hold the line, as they used to say. And please know that my energy goes out to Amy and you and your family and hope it resolves successfully soon.


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

Beautiful children and lovely to get outdoor photos. So sorry you are having trouble with drs - some of them can be very dismissive of the experts i.e. the people who have actually been living and coping well with a condition for many years. Fingers crossed for better news.


britgirl said:


> Spring finally seems to be here with daffs and forsythia in full bloom, so my yard is yellow and green, now that the grass is greening up.
> 
> We went to church yesterday morning and then came back here where Alexandra and Jackson had a little Easter egg hunt. Have a couple of pics of them.
> 
> ...


----------



## jangmb (Oct 27, 2011)

I will take a pic of my shawl tonight and post tomorrow. Hopefully it will show why I am rather dissatisfied. I started researching various options for "changing colors" on line this weekend and wanted LP input before I made a final decision. Actually I really can't say I found much that was real helpful. Almost like "experiment yourself and see what you think". I will research the book options and links that you are suggesting. More info is betterWhen I am finished with the shawl, I will make a couple of swatches for experimenting.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Lurker 2 said:


> Oh how funny! Thank you Jan for the laugh- can't see any of my references for dyeing- and mine would all be for NZ Plants.


 :thumbup: :XD: :XD:


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Was just looking at this article on Lace Knitting by Euny Jang. I do enjoy her writings as they are so clear. Think some of you might like this article of hers on Lace Knitting:

http://eunnyjang.com/knit/2006/03/majoring_in_lace_introduction_1.html


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

Jan I came home in a pouring down rain storm, a bit tense and not really very sociable and your question gave us all a chuckle.  I am glad it is a 'yarn' issue and not a 'dear one''s issue  I think the best thing you can do is to do up a few swatches in the left over yarn.. hopefully you will have enough to make a nice swatch... and give it your best with a few different methods.. If your yarn is light then it will take the die much better.. if you want it still the same color but just a little different shade it would work best going darker.. a Coffee Brown or Deep Chocolate brown will be nice. 
Oh an by the way I am dry warm and feeling much better after reading the comedy that transpired here.. 

I hope your life and Amy's gets settled soon.. your worn out that is why you have slept so late.. if I sleep until 7am I take my temp!! I'm a early bird too.. the only time I sleep late is if I have had a really rough time of it. 

Thanks for the Eunny Jang link.. I have always liked her..


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Thanks for all the good thoughts and support. Today was a nice restful day. Amy was able to use her insulin pump and keep the fluctuations small rather than the large spikes of the previous couple of days. There is a local endocrinologist who usually rarely consults, but he came in and saw Amy and agreed with what we had been arguing with the other docs. My DH also met with the manager of the Critical Care unit and she is going to bring up our concerns with their Review Board.

Sue


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

britgirl said:


> Thanks for all the good thoughts and support. Today was a nice restful day. Amy was able to use her insulin pump and keep the fluctuations small rather than the large spikes of the previous couple of days. There is a local endocrinologist who usually rarely consults, but he came in and saw Amy and agreed with what we had been arguing with the other docs. My DH also met with the manager of the Critical Care unit and she is going to bring up our concerns with their Review Board.
> 
> Sue


With diabetes this is so important not to swing from major hypo to hyper- the ex's partner who died of renal failure in 2008, used to discuss with me the manifestations of the condition. I find it quite startling that the hospital should be so remiss.
I am glad Amy has been able to have control herself, and had a better day.
Good luck with your protest.


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

britgirl said:


> Thanks for all the good thoughts and support. Today was a nice restful day. Amy was able to use her insulin pump and keep the fluctuations small rather than the large spikes of the previous couple of days. There is a local endocrinologist who usually rarely consults, but he came in and saw Amy and agreed with what we had been arguing with the other docs. My DH also met with the manager of the Critical Care unit and she is going to bring up our concerns with their Review Board.
> 
> Sue


That is great!!! I am glad they are not just shaking their heads and letting it all slide... our hospital in my town is the worst!! I counted them trying to get a usable vein on a client of mine.. I counted 15 pokes and they had been trying when I started to count.. so it was more.. I finally told them to get someone who knows what they are doing or we are leaving and I am making phone calls... they finally got it... but we shouldn't have to go through so much before something happens.. I hope she has a nice peaceful sleep and feels much better in the morning..


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

So glad to hear you have someone who knows what needs to be done. Glad that Amy has some control also. Hope you both have some peaceful rest tonight.


----------



## jangmb (Oct 27, 2011)

britgirl said:


> Thanks for all the good thoughts and support. Today was a nice restful day. Amy was able to use her insulin pump and keep the fluctuations small rather than the large spikes of the previous couple of days. There is a local endocrinologist who usually rarely consults, but he came in and saw Amy and agreed with what we had been arguing with the other docs. My DH also met with the manager of the Critical Care unit and she is going to bring up our concerns with their Review Board.
> 
> Sue


Well, I am very thankful for all of you that you were able to prevail! So frustrating to not have your experience acknowledged.

Here is where I am at with Bonnie Wish. Skein two and three are basically the same. Skein one some darker and skein four really darker. This is supposed to be tonal. Hardly looks tonal to me. At this point I will try for a darker brown. I am sure there will be variations no matter what -- at this point I am just hopeful to minimize the differences. This was rather spendy yarn which was purchased from the designer. I will not purchase from her again. I bought her yarn expecting this to be a very special shawl. Yes, it is a very special pattern just not liking the yarn. My DDIL told me to return it when I first opened the package. The yarn was over 3 weeks late and I wanted to start. The first skeins do not look like what I would call 'latte' more yellow than I would expect. Well, I don't like my decision now.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

jangmb said:


> Well, I am very thankful for all of you that you were able to prevail! So frustrating to not have your experience acknowledged.
> 
> Here is where I am at with Bonnie Wish. Skein two and three are basically the same. Skein one some darker and skein four really darker. This is supposed to be tonal. Hardly looks tonal to me. At this point I will try for a darker brown. I am sure there will be variations no matter what -- at this point I am just hopeful to minimize the differences. This was rather spendy yarn which was purchased from the designer. I will not purchase from her again. I bought her yarn expecting this to be a very special shawl. Yes, it is a very special pattern just not liking the yarn. My DDIL told me to return it when I first opened the package. The yarn was over 3 weeks late and I wanted to start. The first skeins do not look like what I would call 'latte' more yellow than I would expect. Well, I don't like my decision now.


I still think it looks superb, even if not to your liking, Jan.


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

jangmb said:


> Well, I am very thankful for all of you that you were able to prevail! So frustrating to not have your experience acknowledged.
> 
> Here is where I am at with Bonnie Wish. Skein two and three are basically the same. Skein one some darker and skein four really darker. This is supposed to be tonal. Hardly looks tonal to me. At this point I will try for a darker brown. I am sure there will be variations no matter what -- at this point I am just hopeful to minimize the differences. This was rather spendy yarn which was purchased from the designer. I will not purchase from her again. I bought her yarn expecting this to be a very special shawl. Yes, it is a very special pattern just not liking the yarn. My DDIL told me to return it when I first opened the package. The yarn was over 3 weeks late and I wanted to start. The first skeins do not look like what I would call 'latte' more yellow than I would expect. Well, I don't like my decision now.


I am so sorry that you are so frustrated with your yarn and the service you have gotten. What an amazing shawl you have though!!! I hope you can find a solution that you are happy with.

Sue, Thank God for a better day for Amy and the rest of you. I am so glad it was better and you finally have someone who is listening to you.


----------



## triciad19 (Aug 23, 2013)

Normaedern said:


> Tricia, it must be scary living in Tornado Alley. I think it takes bravery.


Norma, I think we get used to the area where we live. Like the people who live where there are earthquakes don't pay attention to them. Earthquakes scare me and the last few years there have been some close. Hurricanes scare me too. I think we all have conditions we live with.


----------



## triciad19 (Aug 23, 2013)

tamarque said:


> So, Dorothy, you are in the Land of Oz😉


Close. The yellow brick road is in Sedan, Kansas, less than 50 west. 😆


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

triciad19 said:


> Norma, I think we get used to the area where we live. Like the people who live where there are earthquakes don't pay attention to them. Earthquakes scare me and the last few years there have been some close. Hurricanes scare me too. I think we all have conditions we live with.


There is always some drawback! with Earthquakes it is the little ones one becomes _blase_ with. Similarly I live with the possibility of little but destructive twisters. Oh and then the electrical storms!


----------



## triciad19 (Aug 23, 2013)

Lurker 2 said:


> There is always some drawback! with Earthquakes it is the little ones one becomes _blase_ with. Similarly I live with the possibility of little but destructive twisters. Oh and then the electrical storms!


Tornadoes are also called twisters. Funnels of wind that can drive straw into telephone and electric poles. Sounds like your weather is similar to ours. Sometimes there are small twisters that pick up leaves and twigs, move planters, and anything else not "nailed down."


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

triciad19 said:


> Tornadoes are also called twisters. Funnels of wind that can drive straw into telephone and electric poles. Sounds like your weather is similar to ours. Sometimes there are small twisters that pick up leaves and twigs, move planters, and anything else not "nailed down."


I think yours is often on a grander scale!


----------



## triciad19 (Aug 23, 2013)

jangmb said:


> Well, I am very thankful for all of you that you were able to prevail! So frustrating to not have your experience acknowledged.
> 
> Here is where I am at with Bonnie Wish. Skein two and three are basically the same. Skein one some darker and skein four really darker. This is supposed to be tonal. Hardly looks tonal to me. At this point I will try for a darker brown. I am sure there will be variations no matter what -- at this point I am just hopeful to minimize the differences. This was rather spendy yarn which was purchased from the designer. I will not purchase from her again. I bought her yarn expecting this to be a very special shawl. Yes, it is a very special pattern just not liking the yarn. My DDIL told me to return it when I first opened the package. The yarn was over 3 weeks late and I wanted to start. The first skeins do not look like what I would call 'latte' more yellow than I would expect. Well, I don't like my decision now.


Jan, I agree, it looks yellowish. Maybe a little violet/purple would help make it more brown. Your shawl is a pretty design.


----------



## triciad19 (Aug 23, 2013)

Lurker 2 said:


> I think yours is often on a grander scale!


We have both kinds and many never touch down, we just see tails in the storm clouds.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

triciad19 said:


> We have both kinds and many never touch down, we just see tails in the storm clouds.


They seem to get them like that, off the coast of Taranaki.


----------



## vermontmary (Jan 29, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> I wasn't complaining - they are so cute.
> 
> Best Friend Shawl by Lil Weasel was available a couple of weeks ago only in French, has now been translated to English - still free.
> For some reason, I am drawn to the colour choices in the samples.
> http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/best-friend-shawl


Oh my! I just managed to find this new LP and while skimming backwards, found this reference to the Lil Weasel shawl. It caught my eye because Lil Weasel is my favorite Paris yarn shop, and that is their kit! We're leaving Paris spring today for snowy, muddy Vermont, and I'll have this pattern along to cheer me up! I was in there a couple of weeks ago getting help in translating a French pattern...they're such nice people!!


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Tanya that article looks really interesting. I shall have a good read over coffee. Thank you.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Sue, that sounds like better news for Amy.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Jan, I like the look of your shawl but it must be soul destroying if knitting it is not to your taste.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

triciad19 said:


> Norma, I think we get used to the area where we live. Like the people who live where there are earthquakes don't pay attention to them. Earthquakes scare me and the last few years there have been some close. Hurricanes scare me too. I think we all have conditions we live with.


That is very true. We have had hurricane winds here. Winds to 110 miles per hour but not as extreme as some. Our village is built in a hollow so we do get some protection. It is an old village, at least 600 years old and probably older than that. I think they knew where to build!


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Mary, that sounds so much fun to translate a pattern :thumbup:


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

here is an interesting little ditty"

https://www.plymouthyarn.com/sites/default/files/F596%20Kreo%20Scarf_0.pdf


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

Hi everyone, I'm hoping to catch up with all of the pages either later tonight or first thing tomorrow. I'm knitting like crazy, hoping to finish my Snowdrop tonight. I've just started day 18. I didn't get much done over Easter, so I've been knitting all day and I figure I have 3 1/2 hours left of knitting to finish it. This is a photo of my nephew's baby Aliyah Rose and her Huggable bear Rose. Her Mum Christie sent me the photo today. Aliyah is also wearing a jumper that I knitted for her. I better get back to my Snowdrop!!! Hopefully I will be back soon to catch up. &#128158;


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

tamarque said:


> here is an interesting little ditty"
> 
> http://www.plymouthyarn.com/sites/default/files/F596%20Kreo%20Scarf_0.pdf


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Jan--to glad to see the Bonnie's Wish shawl. I collected all the clues for it but really didn't want to embark on the pattern w/o seeing what it was. It is a wonderful pattern. I do sympathize with your frustration about the yarn color. Did you contact the designer/dyer? I certainly would let her know your disappointment. I like the way Norma phrased it as a soul destroyer. I have had a number of those experiences and they not only ruin what should be a good venture but take a bit of you out in a way that is hard to recover. These little assault on our soul joy can accumulate in life and we need to beware the loss.

Ros--Aliyah Rose, Rose and jumper are all beautiful. 

That said, I would try to redye a bit darker to try and hope the color levels out. Of course do a test swatch first.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

RosD said:


> Hi everyone, I'm hoping to catch up with all of the pages either later tonight or first thing tomorrow. I'm knitting like crazy, hoping to finish my Snowdrop tonight. I've just started day 18. I didn't get much done over Easter, so I've been knitting all day and I figure I have 3 1/2 hours left of knitting to finish it. This is a photo of my nephew's baby Aliyah Rose and her Huggable bear Rose. Her Mum Christie sent me the photo today. Aliyah is also wearing a jumper that I knitted for her. I better get back to my Snowdrop!!! Hopefully I will be back soon to catch up. 💞


I love Rose!


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> ....I find it quite startling that the hospital should be so remiss....


I have been feeling the same way, Julie. It's not like diabetes is something rare - they should be on top of how to handle this.


> I am glad Amy has been able to have control herself...


Having a sense of control goes a long way to making one feel better. It is also more empowering to know that the specialist supports your stance.


> Good luck with your protest.


I certainly hope that it gives them a jolt! Getting Amy well should be a big priority for them.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Tricia--We do adjust to our local climate but it is all changing so rapidly now. We have had some torrential rains from hurricanes that literally flooded the region out. Wet, flooded basements are a big thing. But when extreme, we have had floods that buried fields with water levels risen up to cover the roads for several days at a stretch. State of Emergencies called with driving prevented in the county. There were a few years where we had tornado winds that took down trees and collapsed structures not built to current code. One year the winds came from the west and took out the front glass wall of a public school cafeteria during lunch time. There were many injuries and a couple of deaths as I recall. The school was built to code which called for tolerance for 90 MPH winds but there were 110 MPH winds that year. What a disaster. My kids, when young, told me they saw this black thing whirling in the sky which was fascinating to them. That was a tornado about 100 miles north of us in Albany and visible to us. That wind storm took out all the electricity in the town. Have not had such conditions for a few yrs now but hurricane Irene was a major disaster and my son's apartment took 3 ft of water and they were displaced for several months. We do develop cultures that accommodate these extreme conditions but sometimes they get worse than usual and we are not prepared for them.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

jangmb said:


> ...Yes, it is a very special pattern just not liking the yarn....


I can imagine how disappointing this has been. The pattern is indeed lovely & your knitting is wonderful - but it must have been hard for you to keep going. More power to you.
That is definitely a poor experience with that yarn. I am sure that it took a lot of the joy out of it for you. Really unfortunate.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Sue--I agree with Jane about taking control which empowers you. This situation with Amy, which is very personal, is only indicative of why Allopathic medicine in the US is the biggest cause of death. The JAMA published an article, not thinking the public would pick up on it, a number of years ago. That article documented over 100,000 deaths/year in hospitals from legally accepted practices. That was in 1998. Even then that number was shown to be a low estimate in various ways. Today it has gotten worse with some people in the health field estimating 1-2 million deaths a year from allopathic care. It is amazing to me that anyone would actually expect better care from a system that is so faulty. The medical industry acknowledges the 108,000 deaths annually as a means of minimizing its disasters. The only way to protect yourself is to become educated on various health conditions and take control over your own choices. I have already shared the situation with my diabetic friend who had a similar experience when hospitalized for prostate cancer. And my other dear friend who thought she received great care when her bowels ruptured and she underwent 2 surgeries with a collostemy bag for 6 months. I told her that if she was receiving great care, her doctors would never have allowed her health to fall down so severely. She suffered bowel problems for decades, totally unattended. What she needed was a major change in her rotten diet which avoided raw salads and other vegetables while focusing on processed foods and carbs. The US spends 3x cost/person on medical care than any other developed country and even some underdeveloped one and we have the worst health. This according to a study performed by the UN WHO on 16 indices of health. Sorry for getting on my soap box here, but it really angers me that we have the means to build health but have a system totally based on selling drugs and creating sickness to do so. It even makes up diseases to sell drugs.

Reading about Amy's situation just pushes my buttons big time


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

vermontmary said:


> ... Lil Weasel is my favorite Paris yarn shop...


I had forgotten the name of that shop - you had mentioned it last year. I am hoping to get there some day - but we don't tend to go into Paris any more.
So were you too late to get the yarn to knit it? I love the colourways that they chose.
I would like to think of a pair of people that I could give them to.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Normaedern said:


> That is very true. We have had hurricane winds here. Winds to 110 miles per hour but not as extreme as some. Our village is built in a hollow so we do get some protection. It is an old village, at least 600 years old and probably older than that. I think they knew where to build!


People who from 'simpler' cultures were very in tune with nature, as I am sure you are aware. One of the expressions of this is how they located their villages and how they built their houses. Studying the history of home buildings is a fascinating way to understand a culture. In my area the better homes were built on the high ground and faced south. They chose rocky hills which where the ground was stable and avoided the floods. They planted trees, not just for shade, but for protection from winds and scorching sun which destroyed the roofing materials. Salt box designed houses with their long low front pitched roofs were developed as a means of withstanding the salty winds/water of the oceans as they whipped up over the houses. And there were no licensed architects telling them how to do it either. There is much to learn from the early builders going way back in time. They came to understand core principles of physics by observation.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Mary--how great to be able to translate patterns. The French have a great sense of design and we have had a number of their patterns here on KP that wanted translation and didn't get it.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

RosD said:


> ...hoping to finish my Snowdrop tonight...


Great 


> I didn't get much done over Easter...


I haven't been able to get much of a knitting rhythm going since I arrived here. Didn't knit one single stitch yesterday!
We had company for supper yesterday so now I have to face all of those dishes. I am thinking that I will sneak in a little time out in the front courtyard: it's lovey & warm - protected from the breeze, the birds are chirping, ... The dishes won't get any dirtier.


> This is a photo of my nephew's baby Aliyah Rose and her Huggable bear Rose. ...wearing a jumper that I knitted...


Gorgoeous - all the way around!


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

I am not sure if we have viewed this designer's free collection or not. I realized that I had a few of her designs in my folder but some I don't remember seeing:
Jan Henley
http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/search#view=captioned_thumbs&designer=Jan%20Henley&availability=free&sort=date


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Tanya, that is an interesting shape. Thank you for posting


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

I tought that this was so pretty:
SOOZ JEWELS Lacy infinity or moebius scarf
http://soozjewels.blogspot.co.uk/2015/04/lacy-infinity-or-moebius-scarf-free.html


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Ros, Aliyah and Rose are gorgeous :thumbup:


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

jscaplen said:


> I am not sure if we have viewed this designer's free collection or not. I realized that I had a few of her designs in my folder but some I don't remember seeing:
> Jan Henley
> http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/search#view=captioned_thumbs&designer=Jan%20Henley&availability=free&sort=date


I am just knitting her Pi in the Sky 2 to see how to work a pi shawl. It is an easy knit and I have understood the construction. Recommended.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> I am not sure if we have viewed this designer's free collection or not. I realized that I had a few of her designs in my folder but some I don't remember seeing:
> Jan Henley
> http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/search#view=captioned_thumbs&designer=Jan%20Henley&availability=free&sort=date


Some very nice pieces. Saved several of them. Like her little baby kimono and an alpaca scarf with estonian stitches.


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

triciad19 said:


> Close. The yellow brick road is in Sedan, Kansas, less than 50 west. 😆


 :-D :-D

Jan, I do hope you can find a solution to your problem. I think that the shawl is gorgeous, but understand completely the colorway frustration. Do you have enough extra, any leftovers from the second and third skeins to test dye?

Hi, Mary!! So glad that you found the kit at a local store.  Something exciting to knit your way back to Vermont.  And a bit of Paris to take home. Hope you had a wonderful time. Hope to see some pictures.

Ros, I love Rose and her new owner Aliyah Rose. I like Jane's turn of phrase, 'beautiful all the way around'.

Jane, I remember your courtyard. So beautiful. I will think of you this morning.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/knit-ripple-scarf

here is a simple but interesting little scarf that can be adjusted in size.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

I was looking for the Gobemouche patten by Ambre Nid de Vigogne & discovered that she has several offered for free. I think that they have all been translated to English now. One of these days, I am going to knit something from a French pattern, though.
http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/search#view=captioned_thumbs&designer=Ambre%20Nid%20de%20Vigogne&availability=free&sort=date


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> I was looking for the Gobemouche patten by Ambre Nid de Vigogne & discovered that she has several offered for free. I think that they have all been translated to English now. One of these days, I am going to knit something from a French pattern, though.
> http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/search#view=captioned_thumbs&designer=Ambre%20Nid%20de%20Vigogne&availability=free&sort=date


she has this very lacey feather and fan wrap that is very interesting looking. don't where it would be worn but has a light and dramatic flare. she also has a neat looking cardigan with a Native type strand detail.


----------



## MissMelba (Jun 9, 2012)

Egad! 29 pages! You ladies are busy busy  

Great start Julie. NZ has some interesting history and culture. I have great memories of my trip to your country. I went cycling (surprise) in the south island. I'll hunt down some photos if anyone is interested. 

Thanks to Norma for her fantastic foray into designing a shawl. I am looking forward to making one.

The hat and model are great Bev. I really like this hat in a solid color, brings out the pattern nicely.

"I love lace! There are so many possibilities." Yes there are Toni, and you showed us only three . I especially like the green one.

I'll continue perusing later.


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

Good Morning everyone... lots of pretty patterns being shared this morning.. I love the note on the Ripple scarf.. "For sanity sake place a marker between the 2 K2tog" LOL We all know how those stitch markers save our sanity.. 

I just got a e-mail from my Sis and she loves the 'Advent scarf' I sent her... She said she wore it to work and showed it off then wore it to church and showed it off.. she loves the peach color too .. She is so picky I am thrilled that she loves it.. 

Jan I think your shawl is beautiful! and a very interesting construction... but just heart sick over the yarn.. I would most definitely send a picture to the place you purchased the yarn.. explain how it took so long to get the yarn... and then the colors although nice were just not the same and has potentially ruined all your hard work.. maybe she will make it up to you in some way.. I have no doubt that you can over dye this.. I would talk to lots of people.. maybe contact someone in the main forum who dye's I can't think of anyone off the top of my head.. but they are there.  I wish you the best of luck with this ... Please share pictures when this is done.. is it beautiful!!!

I have to get scooting if I am going to get any knitting done.. so far I am so pooped out to knit at night... I know that my stamina will improve and I'll be able to knit after dinner again soon... I am able to get some exercises in before work now too... I just need to keep up the Advil's so the pain in the hip doesn't get too bad.. then I am on my feet all day.. its good for me.. LOL after being on my tush for a few months..


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

> I haven't been able to get much of a knitting rhythm going since I arrived here. Didn't knit one single stitch yesterday!
> We had company for supper yesterday so now I have to face all of those dishes. I am thinking that I will sneak in a little time out in the front courtyard: it's lovey & warm - protected from the breeze, the birds are chirping, ... The dishes won't get any dirtier. Jscaplen


ooops, I have company coming tonight, but first have to tidy up the kitchen, been too busy with my knitting needles- some projects kinda grab one!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> I am not sure if we have viewed this designer's free collection or not. I realized that I had a few of her designs in my folder but some I don't remember seeing:
> Jan Henley
> http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/search#view=captioned_thumbs&designer=Jan%20Henley&availability=free&sort=date


Jane, is there some way one can get Ravelry to 'remember' designers, or do I have to write it down on paper?


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

Thank you for the links to the wonderful patterns! There are several more added to my library. 

I hope you can take time to enjoy some quiet knitting time in your courtyard, Jane. It sounds heavenly. (Yes, those dishes won't get any dirtier.  )


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

MissMelba said:


> Egad! 29 pages! You ladies are busy busy
> 
> Great start Julie. NZ has some interesting history and culture. I have great memories of my trip to your country. I went cycling (surprise) in the south island. I'll hunt down some photos if anyone is interested.
> 
> ...


I've been waiting, Melanie, for your response, knowing you did your cycle tour down the West Coast. Thanks!


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

RosD said:


> Hi everyone, I'm hoping to catch up with all of the pages either later tonight or first thing tomorrow. I'm knitting like crazy, hoping to finish my Snowdrop tonight. I've just started day 18. I didn't get much done over Easter, so I've been knitting all day and I figure I have 3 1/2 hours left of knitting to finish it. This is a photo of my nephew's baby Aliyah Rose and her Huggable bear Rose. Her Mum Christie sent me the photo today. Aliyah is also wearing a jumper that I knitted for her. I better get back to my Snowdrop!!! Hopefully I will be back soon to catch up. 💞


Beautiful little girl and her Rose is adorable!


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

tamarque said:


> here is an interesting little ditty"
> 
> http://www.plymouthyarn.com/sites/default/files/F596%20Kreo%20Scarf_0.pdf


It does look interesting. Have saved the pattern! Thanks, Tanya!


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> I can imagine how disappointing this has been. The pattern is indeed lovely & your knitting is wonderful - but it must have been hard for you to keep going. More power to you.
> That is definitely a poor experience with that yarn. I am sure that it took a lot of the joy out of it for you. Really unfortunate.


I agree with all Jane said. It's got to be such a huge disappointment to you.


----------



## jangmb (Oct 27, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Jane, is there some way one can get Ravelry to 'remember' designers, or do I have to write it down on paper?


Not Jane, and not your exact answer. But when I clicked on Jane's link I noticed a check box for "save search" you can name it any name you want. So I tried that. I did not have time to do the link justice early this morning so now I can get back to it.

By the way, I really enjoy your avatar. Another one you have used is with your red vest - I really like that one too!! -)

Any word on your daughter this morning, Sue? Hopefully it is encouraging news.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> I am not sure if we have viewed this designer's free collection or not. I realized that I had a few of her designs in my folder but some I don't remember seeing:
> Jan Henley
> http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/search#view=captioned_thumbs&designer=Jan%20Henley&availability=free&sort=date


Thanks, Jane. She does have some lovely patterns!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

jangmb said:


> Not Jane, and not your exact answer. But when I clicked on Jane's link I noticed a check box for "save search" you can name it any name you want. So I tried that. I did not have time to do the link justice early this morning so now I can get back to it.
> 
> By the way, I really enjoy your avatar. Another one you have used is with your red vest - I really like that one too!! -)
> 
> Any word on your daughter this morning, Sue? Hopefully it is encouraging news.


Thanks, Jan! I am thinking of gradually coming forward in time- not all the images of me are exactly memorable to my eye!

Will have to find Jane's post and try that!


----------



## jangmb (Oct 27, 2011)

Miss Pam said:


> I agree with all Jane said. It's got to be such a huge disappointment to you.


Thank you for the sympathy. That really is true. I have had to push myself with this and felt bad because I had so looked forward to this pattern. I have three shawls started since then but have let them hang in limbo. In fact, I have commented to several that I don't dare set BW aside because I am afraid I would never finish it. Maybe it is my Dutch heritage, but I spent tooooo much money on the yarn and have way too much time in this to not finish.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

jangmb said:


> Thank you for the sympathy. That really is true. I have had to push myself with this and felt bad because I had so looked forward to this pattern. I have three shawls started since then but have let them hang in limbo. In fact, I have commented to several that I don't dare set BW aside because I am afraid I would never finish it. Maybe it is my Dutch heritage, but I spent tooooo much money on the yarn and have way too much time in this to not finish.


I would feel that way, too. Best to get it finished and deal with it than let it sit nagging at the back of your mind!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

jangmb said:


> Thank you for the sympathy. That really is true. I have had to push myself with this and felt bad because I had so looked forward to this pattern. I have three shawls started since then but have let them hang in limbo. In fact, I have commented to several that I don't dare set BW aside because I am afraid I would never finish it. Maybe it is my Dutch heritage, but I spent tooooo much money on the yarn and have way too much time in this to not finish.


I know the feeling about cost commitment, as a Scot! It is galling though when you are just not happy with the result- would this be the one for the dye pot?


----------



## triciad19 (Aug 23, 2013)

tamarque said:


> Tricia--We do adjust to our local climate but it is all changing so rapidly now. We have had some torrential rains from hurricanes that literally flooded the region out. Wet, flooded basements are a big thing. But when extreme, we have had floods that buried fields with water levels risen up to cover the roads for several days at a stretch. State of Emergencies called with driving prevented in the county. There were a few years where we had tornado winds that took down trees and collapsed structures not built to current code. One year the winds came from the west and took out the front glass wall of a public school cafeteria during lunch time. There were many injuries and a couple of deaths as I recall. The school was built to code which called for tolerance for 90 MPH winds but there were 110 MPH winds that year. What a disaster. My kids, when young, told me they saw this black thing whirling in the sky which was fascinating to them. That was a tornado about 100 miles north of us in Albany and visible to us. That wind storm took out all the electricity in the town. Have not had such conditions for a few yrs now but hurricane Irene was a major disaster and my son's apartment took 3 ft of water and they were displaced for several months. We do develop cultures that accommodate these extreme conditions but sometimes they get worse than usual and we are not prepared for them.


Tanya, weather here runs in 20-30 year cycles and gradually changes. I remember deep snow that measured over 3 feet when I was young. The worst I have seen in recent years has been 18 inches. Dad told stories of snow over 5 feet and only being able to see the shovels as his brothers dug a path from house to barn. I thought he was teasing me.

Since the earthquakes that moved the earth's axis a few years ago, weather has been changing so even the seasons are changing. There were some bad floods here a few years ago. Moved some tanks at the refinery, closed roads, damaged some houses so bad they have been torn down and the area is a park now. Upper floors of hotels flooded. Water was up to the glass of car doors in Wal-Mart parking lot.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Ronie said:


> ...she loves the 'Advent scarf' ... She is so picky I am thrilled that she loves it..


Certainly feels good when you know that your work is appreciated. 


> I would talk to lots of people.. maybe contact someone in the main forum who dye's...


I did a very general serch on Ravelry & turned up 14 pages of groups that deal with dyeing.
This one looks like it might be suitable. You could post a question & see if anyone can help.
http://www.ravelry.com/groups/love-to-dye


----------



## jangmb (Oct 27, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> I know the feeling about cost commitment, as a Scot! It is galling though when you are just not happy with the result- would this be the one for the dye pot?


Yes, most definitely, for the dye pot!!!!!


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> Jane, is there some way one can get Ravelry to 'remember' designers...


Go onto the page that lists all of the designs:
for example:
http://www.ravelry.com/designers/jan-henley
Over on the right, you should see her Ravatar & on top there is a button that says : Add to Faves


----------



## jangmb (Oct 27, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> I did a very general serch on Ravelry & turned up 14 pages of groups that deal with dyeing.
> This one looks like it might be suitable. You could post a question & see if anyone can help.
> http://www.ravelry.com/groups/love-to-dye


Thank you, Jane. This is different results from mine. Guess that d.... shawl has my mind in a "frozen" stateLOLO


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

jangmb said:


> ...I noticed a check box for "save search" ...


Ah - I like this better than the faves option. Also you can opt to be notified when there are updates.
Thanks


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

triciad19 said:


> Tanya, weather here runs in 20-30 year cycles and gradually changes. I remember deep snow that measured over 3 feet when I was young. The worst I have seen in recent years has been 18 inches. Dad told stories of snow over 5 feet and only being able to see the shovels as his brothers dug a path from house to barn. I thought he was teasing me.
> 
> Since the earthquakes that moved the earth's axis a few years ago, weather has been changing so even the seasons are changing. There were some bad floods here a few years ago. Moved some tanks at the refinery, closed roads, damaged some houses so bad they have been torn down and the area is a park now. Upper floors of hotels flooded. Water was up to the glass of car doors in Wal-Mart parking lot.


When growing up weather was pretty predictable. We had snow--lots of it with blustery weather for winter months. The deep freeze came end of Jan -beg of Feb. Then the bell curve of temperatures gradually rose till Spring settled in, etc. Beginning in the early '80's we began to have major winter thaws in January--temps as high as 70*. Loved it--for ten years this occurred and as soon as we began to expect this it changed with winter weather coming in earlier each year. Did one job in December expecting 35-40* temps and we had 0* that whole week. the next year phase 2 of the job was moved into November and that year the freeze began the week we worked. Mind you this was all outdoors with no protection and winds whipping across an open field from the west. Then the weather warmed, again uncharacteristically to Fall temps. It has been like this for years now with winter coming in earlier, staying longer. Spring rains are always off: one year it rained all June and really fouled up gardening and bugs. A geologist I worked for back in the '90's during one of the winter thaws when it was short sleeve, T-shirt weather, warned me that climate change was about shorter Spring & Fall weather with longer and more erratic Summer & Winter conditions. From where I sit, that is exactly what I see. And science tells us that warming the oceans by even 1* has major effects on making weather patterns much more extreme! So here we are dealing with increasing weather stresses and sometimes disasters. Fortunately, my area seems less prone to those disasters that wipe out whole communities. Altho, to contradict myself, Irene wiped out several communities in the Rockaways and Queens in NYC.

I agree that earthquakes are one of the things having a major effect so what they do is promote gas fracking which absolutely shakes the geologic plates and ground faults of the earth producing more earthquakes in areas that were relatively stable.


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

I have just finished my Snowdrop. I ran out of yarn with about 14 rows to go and I was too tired to wind the yarn, so I just draped it over a chair and knitted the yarn from the back of the chair. I will wind it into a ball tomorrow. I have been knitting all day and night just to finish. I will block it tomorrow and catch up on all news. Hoping it looks ok. &#128158; sorry about the shadows.&#128512;


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

jangmb said:


> Yes, most definitely, for the dye pot!!!!!


I think so! Because you have done a lovely job of knitting, with this! I know I would never be happy if the colour bugged me.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> Go onto the page that lists all of the designs:
> for example:
> http://www.ravelry.com/designers/jan-henley
> Over on the right, you should see her Ravatar & on top there is a button that says : Add to Faves


I am really only just beginning to sort out how Ravelry works- I've got Library sussed!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

RosD said:


> I have just finished my Snowdrop. I ran out of yarn with about 14 rows to go and I was too tired to wind the yarn, so I just draped it over a chair and knitted the yarn from the back of the chair. I will wind it into a ball tomorrow. I have been knitting all day and night just to finish. I will block it tomorrow and catch up on all news. Hoping it looks ok. 💞 sorry about the shadows.😀


You are such a fine knitter, Ros! I don't manage to accomplish a quarter or even an eighth your output- but do you get ANY housework done, while you are knitting?! Thinking of all those bears you have made, recently!


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

RosD said:


> I have just finished my Snowdrop...


Wow - not blocked & it is already stunning!


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Ros, love your Snowdrop! I am sure you didn't have to drive yourself on our account, but I bet you are glad it's off your docket.

Norma, your pattern caused no trama. Some excitements, yes. Intense learning, yes. But I'm pretty sure no one is tramatized. It's all to the good.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

eshlemania said:


> Ros, love your Snowdrop! I am sure you didn't have to drive yourself on our account, but I bet you are glad it's off your docket.
> 
> Norma, your pattern caused no trama. Some excitements, yes. Intense learning, yes. But I'm pretty sure no one is tramatized. It's all to the good.


Indeed not trauma- just exasperation, with my slow learning process!


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

Lurker 2 said:


> You are such a fine knitter, Ros! I don't manage to accomplish a quarter or even an eighth your output- but do you get ANY housework done, while you are knitting?! Thinking of all those bears you have made, recently!


Thank you Julie. not much got done around the house today. I made the bed, did the dishes and cooked dinner, nothing else got done because I was determined to get my Snowdrop finished. It's not blocked, but at least it's done. 💞 I am really tired and going to bed soon and will have to catch up with all the news tomorrow. 💞


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

jscaplen said:


> Wow - not blocked & it is already stunning!


Thank you Jane.💞


----------



## jangmb (Oct 27, 2011)

RosD said:


> I'm knitting like crazy, hoping to finish my Snowdrop tonight. I've just started day 18. ..... This is a photo of my nephew's baby Aliyah Rose and her Huggable bear Rose. .......Aliyah is also wearing a jumper that I knitted for her. I better get back to my Snowdrop!!! Hopefully I will be back soon to catch up. 💞


Part of your quote is copied so all know the reference to your lovely photo of charming baby and your outstanding work. What a precious sweater for this cherub You really should post a parade for your bears. You have done so many of them, all of which are so nice.


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

eshlemania said:


> Ros, love your Snowdrop! I am sure you didn't have to drive yourself on our account, but I bet you are glad it's off your docket.
> 
> Norma, your pattern caused no trama. Some excitements, yes. Intense learning, yes. But I'm pretty sure no one is tramatized. It's all to the good.


Thank you Bev, I am very happy I've finished it. I decided a while back I was going to give it to Carmen for her birthday and then lost track of the days. Her birthday is on the 9th of April so I thought I better get moving. 💞


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

RosD said:


> Thank you Julie. not much got done around the house today. I made the bed, did the dishes and cooked dinner, nothing else got done because I was determined to get my Snowdrop finished. It's not blocked, but at least it's done. 💞 I am really tired and going to bed soon and will have to catch up with all the news tomorrow. 💞


At 4 am., here, Winter time- it has to be late evening for you, and you are very welcome! I must knuckle down and do some tidying before my visitors turn up, mean time I am doing this- photo from last night, I am on the second repeat now.


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

jangmb said:


> Part of your quote is copied so all know the reference to your lovely photo of charming baby and your outstanding work. What a precious sweater for this cherub You really should post a parade for your bears. You have done so many of them, all of which are so nice.


Thank you Jan. When I called over to drop off Aliyah's bear I also had one for my SIL Jo. Bear # 18. I haven't posted this one yet. Jo called her bear Bianca after her darling grandmother.💞 the ribbon looks a funny colour, it's actually a gorgeous cream. 🐻


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

RosD said:


> Thank you Jan. When I called over to drop off Aliyah's bear I also had one for my SIL Jo. Bear # 18. I haven't posted this one yet. Jo called her bear Bianca after her darling grandmother.💞


And is it 27 times that beautiful Golden Hands Shetland Shawl that took me 19 years for ONE. Groan.


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

Lurker 2 said:


> At 4 am., here, Winter time- it has to be late evening for you, and you are very welcome! I must knuckle down and do some tidying before my visitors turn up, mean time I am doing this- photo from last night, I am on the second repeat now.


Looks gorgeous Julie.💞


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

RosD said:


> Looks gorgeous Julie.💞


I really need it NOW! Winter is approaching- the days are still hot- but the nights are cooling! Thanks- and sleep well!


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

jscaplen said:


> I was looking for the Gobemouche patten by Ambre Nid de Vigogne & discovered that she has several offered for free. I think that they have all been translated to English now. One of these days, I am going to knit something from a French pattern, though.
> http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/search#view=captioned_thumbs&designer=Ambre%20Nid%20de%20Vigogne&availability=free&sort=date


I loved these. Thank you for posting :thumbup:


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

Beautiful snowdrop Ros..and Julie that looks like it is another winner... Off to work.. see you all later


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Ronie said:


> Beautiful snowdrop Ros..and Julie that looks like it is another winner... Off to work.. see you all later


I need it fast! as I already said winter is coming!


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Ros--your Snowdrop is stunning. I still remember some of your early pics that were not blocked and we all marveled at your ability to knit with that precision.
And I had to laugh at the image of you knitting with your unwound skein on a chair back--so you became a living winder (LOL).

Norma--your pattern was great. Especially as a newbie in pattern writing, there we're amazingly few errors or problems. For many of us it was a learning for dealing with our own limitations, not a reflection of the pattern. And the very few criticisms were all constructive. That is a positive for all.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

tamarque said:


> Ros--your Snowdrop is stunning. I still remember some of your early pics that were not blocked and we all marveled at your ability to knit with that precision.
> And I had to laugh at the image of you knitting with your unwound skein on a chair back--so you became a living winder (LOL).
> 
> Norma--your pattern was great. Especially as a newbie in pattern writing, there we're amazingly few errors or problems. For many of us it was a learning for dealing with our own limitations, not a reflection of the pattern. And the very few criticisms were all constructive. That is a positive for all.


 :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

A beautiful Snowdrop, Ros.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

eshlemania said:


> Ros, love your Snowdrop! I am sure you didn't have to drive yourself on our account, but I bet you are glad it's off your docket.
> 
> Norma, your pattern caused no trama. Some excitements, yes. Intense learning, yes. But I'm pretty sure no one is tramatized. It's all to the good.


 :thumbup:


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Julie, that is a lovely start. I can't wait to see it finish.


----------



## jangmb (Oct 27, 2011)

Ronie said:


> Beautiful snowdrop Ros..and Julie that looks like it is another winner...


Agreed


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> Wow - not blocked & it is already stunning!


Ditto from me, Ros!


----------



## MissMelba (Jun 9, 2012)

A few more pages done and some lovely NZ photos. I like the teal Ronie, it has a nice sheen to it. Your blue / green combo is coming along nicely Tanya, hope you will find a join that you like. Someone (maybe Toni?) mentioned playing cribbage - have not played in years but remember nights of playing with the family, good times. Got a chuckle out of your hair Ros, not the hair itself, but your comment about hating it and having it cut right away. I remember when spiral perms were quite the thing, yes had a few of them. Thanks for all the new shawl patterns, oh to live long enough


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Another lovely bear. Gorgeous, Ros.



Bev said:


> Norma, your pattern caused no trama. Some excitements, yes. Intense learning, yes. But I'm pretty sure no one is tramatized. It's all to the good.


My, my, I am getting the threads all mixed up.  I was looking for this on the other thread, absolutely sure that Julie had posted after me. Figured I must have forgotten to really post it. Then when I came here, I found it. 

I have decided the yarn for my next hat is inappropriate. I spoiled myself by making the first one in alpaca. This one is a lovely wool, but just not squishy enough to compare to the alpaca.  Also, I think the colors must run. It calls for a vinegar rinse on the label. So, sometime today, I must order some alpaca. Yarn.com-aka WEBS-has their alpaca on sale. Gonna order some later today. 

I have been working on my Shipwreck, honest. It is taking so long to get a row done now. It's seems like it is going soooooo slowly.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Normaedern said:


> Julie, that is a lovely start. I can't wait to see it finish.


Got a long way to go, before I get to that point!!!!! Cabling, much as I love it is time consuming!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

MissMelba said:


> A few more pages done and some lovely NZ photos. I like the teal Ronie, it has a nice sheen to it. Your blue / green combo is coming along nicely Tanya, hope you will find a join that you like. Someone (maybe Toni?) mentioned playing cribbage - have not played in years but remember nights of playing with the family, good times. Got a chuckle out of your hair Ros, not the hair itself, but your comment about hating it and having it cut right away. I remember when spiral perms were quite the thing, yes had a few of them. Thanks for all the new shawl patterns, oh to live long enough


Glad you approve!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

eshlemania said:


> Another lovely bear. Gorgeous, Ros.
> 
> My, my, I am getting the threads all mixed up.  I was looking for this on the other thread, absolutely sure that Julie had posted after me. Figured I must have forgotten to really post it. Then when I came here, I found it.
> 
> ...


I like the term CRAFT - [c]an't [r]emember [a] [f]laming [t]hing.


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

Sue, glad that Amy has been allowed to use her insulin pump and that the endocrinologist saw what you were saying. I hope your DH was able to make his point to the hospital!

Jan that is a very frustrating dilemma. Your shawl is so gorgeous and to have the yarn be so different when you ordered it from the designer is a shame. I do hope you talk to her and show,her what happened! Maybe she will have some suggestions as what dye to use to even it out.

Ros, love your cute new bears and the baby and her little jacket that you also did. Glad you got your Snowdrop done- it is just lovely. That is a funny picture in my mind of you knitting the last part from the hank off the back of the chair! 

Julie love your newest creation. Does look like it will be very warm.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

sisu said:


> Sue, glad that Amy has been allowed to use her insulin pump and that the endocrinologist saw what you were saying. I hope your DH was able to make his point to the hospital!
> 
> Jan that is a very frustrating dilemma. Your shawl is so gorgeous and to have the yarn be so different when you ordered it from the designer is a shame. I do hope you talk to her and show,her what happened! Maybe she will have some suggestions as what dye to use to even it out.
> 
> ...


Being a worsted, I reckon it will be!


----------



## jangmb (Oct 27, 2011)

sisu said:


> Sue, glad that Amy has been allowed to use her insulin pump and that the endocrinologist saw what you were saying. I hope your DH was able to make his point to the hospital!
> 
> Jan that is a very frustrating dilemma. Your shawl is so gorgeous and to have the yarn be so different when you ordered it from the designer is a shame. I do hope you talk to her and show,her what happened! Maybe she will have some suggestions as what dye to use to even it out.
> 
> ...


I did PM the designer and have been waiting for a response. I do believe that she had far more orders for yarn for Bonnie's Wish than she was expecting and was just overwhelmed with the volume. Nonetheless, that does not help me out. I would buy her patterns again, just not the yarn.


----------



## kaixixang (Jul 16, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> Got a long way to go, before I get to that point!!!!! Cabling, much as I love it is time consuming!


Now you tell me! :XD: I'll continue with the dishcloth patterns I have...but need to finish on them for the TLL parade.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

kaixixang said:


> Now you tell me! :XD: I'll continue with the dishcloth patterns I have...but need to finish on them for the TLL parade.


Kaixixang! What are you actually knitting at present?
I am past the bobbles on the second repeat now,


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Trying to catch up a little. I had another episode of vertigo this morning, so have had a quiet resting day.
I share some of your negative views of the medical industry. Have had a lot of contact with the. Over the past 25 years. Don't know if I mentioned that Amy was studying to be a DO. She had always wanted to become a doctor, specifically a pediatric endocrinologist. Unfortunately, she becamevery sick at the end of her freshman year in med school, and, although they held her spot for her for over a year, her health was such that she could not return.

I guess Amy has become used to having to fight and she has enough medical knowledge, coupled with knowing her body that she gas a fair idea what to say, but really she should not have to. I am used to having spent nights in the hospital, because, quite frankly, anyone who is hospitalized should have someone there to advocate for them if they are not up to it. Sad but true.

Now to see if I can read and reply to more posts.

Sue



tamarque said:


> Sue--I struggle to find words that will help. My feelings about the medical industry are very negative and all I can think is to say stay strong and hold your ground with the medical industry. It is a powerful industry and full of hubris. You and your DH are all that protects Amy's interests. Remember that the people in white are single issue type thinkers/practitioners and if diabetes is not their focus they will not deal with the consequences of their choices. The medical process is not holistic so it really is up to you to become more informed than they are and demand better treatment.
> 
> I do know how stressful/worrisome this is; it can eat you alive, literally.
> So please take care of yourself and remain strong and hold the line, as they used to say. And please know that my energy goes out to Amy and you and your family and hope it resolves successfully soon.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Kaixixang! What are you actually knitting at present?
> I am past the bobbles on the second repeat now,


That's looking great, Julie! You're making good progress. :thumbup:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Does resting mean you can knit? or is that a no go?



britgirl said:


> Trying to catch up a little. I had another episode of vertigo this morning, so have had a quiet resting day.
> I share some of your negative views of the medical industry. Have had a lot of contact with the. Over the past 25 years. Don't know if I mentioned that Amy was studying to be a DO. She had always wanted to become a doctor, specifically a pediatric endocrinologist. Unfortunately, she becamevery sick at the end of her freshman year in med school, and, although they held her spot for her for over a year, her health was such that she could not return.
> 
> I guess Amy has become used to having to fight and she has enough medical knowledge, coupled with knowing her body that she gas a fair idea what to say, but really she should not have to. I am used to having spent nights in the hospital, because, quite frankly, anyone who is hospitalized should have someone there to advocate for them if they are not up to it. Sad but true.
> ...


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

In spite of it all, that looks spectacular.

Sue


jangmb said:


> Well, I am very thankful for all of you that you were able to prevail! So frustrating to not have your experience acknowledged.
> 
> Here is where I am at with Bonnie Wish. Skein two and three are basically the same. Skein one some darker and skein four really darker. This is supposed to be tonal. Hardly looks tonal to me. At this point I will try for a darker brown. I am sure there will be variations no matter what -- at this point I am just hopeful to minimize the differences. This was rather spendy yarn which was purchased from the designer. I will not purchase from her again. I bought her yarn expecting this to be a very special shawl. Yes, it is a very special pattern just not liking the yarn. My DDIL told me to return it when I first opened the package. The yarn was over 3 weeks late and I wanted to start. The first skeins do not look like what I would call 'latte' more yellow than I would expect. Well, I don't like my decision now.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

eshlemania said:


> Another lovely bear. Gorgeous, Ros.
> 
> My, my, I am getting the threads all mixed up.  I was looking for this on the other thread, absolutely sure that Julie had posted after me. Figured I must have forgotten to really post it. Then when I came here, I found it.
> 
> ...


When I have long rows that feel tedious I imagine all those stitches on a narrower project like a scarf and think about how many inches I just knit. Reminds me of thinking of cracks around a door or window and converting their size to consolidated holes to demonstrate how big the opening is. In knitting it makes you feel better


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Miss Pam said:


> That's looking great, Julie! You're making good progress. :thumbup:


Worsted weight works up satisfyingly fast!


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Ros, cute pics of Aliyah Rose. She is a little darling.

Sue


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Thanks for sharing. I also had already saved a couple of hers.

Sue


jscaplen said:


> I am not sure if we have viewed this designer's free collection or not. I realized that I had a few of her designs in my folder but some I don't remember seeing:
> Jan Henley
> http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/search#view=captioned_thumbs&designer=Jan%20Henley&availability=free&sort=date


----------



## kaixixang (Jul 16, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> Kaixixang! What are you actually knitting at present?
> I am past the bobbles on the second repeat now,


I've got this one on a circ: http://roxeesknittingfun.blogspot.com/2011/03/cabled-heart-cloth.html

Unlike the owl dishcloths:
Two Hoots dishcloth --> http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-75024-1.html
http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/diagonal-owl-dishcloth
Owl Pot Holder --> http://www.fibergypsy.com/pmkn/potholder.shtml

Sometimes the cable pattern can be intense!


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Maybe sometime we can try one together.

Sue


jscaplen said:


> I was looking for the Gobemouche patten by Ambre Nid de Vigogne & discovered that she has several offered for free. I think that they have all been translated to English now. One of these days, I am going to knit something from a French pattern, though.
> http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/search#view=captioned_thumbs&designer=Ambre%20Nid%20de%20Vigogne&availability=free&sort=date


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

My DH was there this morning, and I think the diabetes is stabilizing now. 
She was a little upset that they rescheduled the procedure they were going to do today until tomorrow as the dr who has to prepare the concoction for the plug changed his schedule. She has not eaten by mouth since Thursday and they were just starting her on liquid diet yesterday and than made her NPO, but none changed that back when the procedure was postponed. 
if it's not one thing, it's another. At least today Paul is having to take care of everything.

Sue



jangmb said:


> Any word on your daughter this morning, Sue? Hopefully it is encouraging news.


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Ros, your Snowdrop is looking really good. Can't wait to see it blocked.

Sue


RosD said:


> I have just finished my Snowdrop. I ran out of yarn with about 14 rows to go and I was too tired to wind the yarn, so I just draped it over a chair and knitted the yarn from the back of the chair. I will wind it into a ball tomorrow. I have been knitting all day and night just to finish. I will block it tomorrow and catch up on all news. Hoping it looks ok. 💞 sorry about the shadows.😀


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Julie, that is looking good.

Sue


Lurker 2 said:


> At 4 am., here, Winter time- it has to be late evening for you, and you are very welcome! I must knuckle down and do some tidying before my visitors turn up, mean time I am doing this- photo from last night, I am on the second repeat now.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Julie, that has grown :thumbup:


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

I have several of her patterns, but just haven't started knitting any of them. I have so many patterns now, I don't even know any longer what I have , and it would take ages looking through them and picking out one.

Sue


jangmb said:


> I did PM the designer and have been waiting for a response. I do believe that she had far more orders for yarn for Bonnie's Wish than she was expecting and was just overwhelmed with the volume. Nonetheless, that does not help me out. I would buy her patterns again, just not the yarn.


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

I guess I possibly could, but have to confess I am still in bed, but think I will get up shortly. This is so unlike me, I am usually up bright and early. I probably will try and knit a little later. I have put aside the one I was planning to finish first as it has beads and needs more concentration, and am instead working on one which had a fairly simple pattern.

Sue


Lurker 2 said:


> Does resting mean you can knit? or is that a no go?


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

britgirl said:


> Maybe sometime we can try one together.


I'm game.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

britgirl said:


> I guess I possibly could, but have to confess I am still in bed, but think I will get up shortly. This is so unlike me, I am usually up bright and early. I probably will try and knit a little later. I have put aside the one I was planning to finish first as it has beads and needs more concentration, and am instead working on one which had a fairly simple pattern.
> 
> Sue


Give yourself a break. Have a nice cup of tea and just take it slow. You need it.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

kaixixang said:


> I've got this one on a circ: http://roxeesknittingfun.blogspot.com/2011/03/cabled-heart-cloth.html
> 
> Unlike the owl dishcloths:
> Two Hoots dishcloth --> http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-75024-1.html
> ...


But worth it, in my opinion!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

britgirl said:


> Julie, that is looking good.
> 
> Sue


Thank you Sue!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Normaedern said:


> Julie, that has grown :thumbup:


I type with one hand- so I can hold my needles secure in the work! Helps having KP, to pass the time!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

britgirl said:


> I guess I possibly could, but have to confess I am still in bed, but think I will get up shortly. This is so unlike me, I am usually up bright and early. I probably will try and knit a little later. I have put aside the one I was planning to finish first as it has beads and needs more concentration, and am instead working on one which had a fairly simple pattern.
> 
> Sue


That sounds like a wise thing to do. It must be doubly hard for you, when normally your output is prodigious!


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

I am not sure how much I like this one but it is available for FREE through April 10 - might as well add it to my folder.
Silk and Pearls Lace Shawl by Twitchy Design 
http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/silk-and-pearls-lace-shawl


----------



## triciad19 (Aug 23, 2013)

eshlemania said:


> Another lovely bear. Gorgeous, Ros.
> 
> I have been working on my Shipwreck, honest. It is taking so long to get a row done now. It's seems like it is going soooooo slowly.


Bev, it does seem to take forever to complete those lase rows. They seem to snag easy to so a stitch pulls out a couple of inches when wearing it, BUT that may be my yarn!

Ros, lovely bears. You have become a bear factory. Your Snowdrop is looking good too.

About ready to start the border of Norma's shawl pattern. Still trying to decide about beads but nothing looks right to me. 340 + stitches takes a long time to do. I have enjoyed the process and hope to see more designs from Norma and Toni. It may be detrimental to my Christmas knitting though unless some designs are scarves, cowls, hats, mittens in sizes for children, youth and adult. 😄😊😉 :lol:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> I am not sure how much I like this one but it is available for FREE through April 10 - might as well add it to my folder.
> Silk and Pearls Lace Shawl by Twitchy Design
> http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/silk-and-pearls-lace-shawl


It would be an awfully boring world if we all liked the same! This one does appeal to me.


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> I like the term CRAFT - [c]an't [r]emember [a] [f]laming [t]hing.


Works for me way oftener than I like.  Like how your cables are growing.

Sue, I hope this spell clears up quickly for you. And things continue to get better for Amy. My, don't they think when they change schedules??

Thanks, Tanya, I will have to think of doing a smaller scarf.

Kaixixang, I love that cable dish cloth. Looks great!


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

eshlemania said:


> Works for me way oftener than I like.  Like how your cables are growing.
> 
> Sue, I hope this spell clears up quickly for you. And things continue to get better for Amy. My, don't they think when they change schedules??
> 
> ...


Yes, we can use our mind to play the games we need to get thru those tedious or difficult times.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> ...This one does appeal to me.


I am glad that you like it.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Thanks!



eshlemania said:


> Works for me way oftener than I like.  Like how your cables are growing.
> 
> Sue, I hope this spell clears up quickly for you. And things continue to get better for Amy. My, don't they think when they change schedules??
> 
> ...


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> I am glad that you like it.


I do have moments when I like really simple- and it reads no purling, at all.


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

jangmb said:


> Thank you, Jane. This is different results from mine. Guess that d.... shawl has my mind in a "frozen" stateLOLO


I can't even imagine your frustration. Ronie's suggestion to contact your seller seems like a very good one. :thumbdown:


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

eshlemania said:


> Ros, love your Snowdrop! I am sure you didn't have to drive yourself on our account, but I bet you are glad it's off your docket.
> 
> Norma, your pattern caused no trama. Some excitements, yes. Intense learning, yes. But I'm pretty sure no one is tramatized. It's all to the good.


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## jangmb (Oct 27, 2011)

TLL said:


> I can't even imagine your frustration. Ronie's suggestion to contact your seller seems like a very good one. :thumbdown:


I have PM'd her. Can you hear my impatient toes tapping waiting for an answer?


----------



## MissMelba (Jun 9, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> We decided on Sam's Tea Party that curvacious or at worst voluptuous were good words, or perhaps Rubenesque.


better to have too many curves than not enough


----------



## MissMelba (Jun 9, 2012)

RosD said:


> It is Julie, I know what you mean, I have only a few of me as a baby (2 or 3) then nothing till I was about 17. We were always moving with my Dad's job so my Mum used to send all the photos of us kids to her Mum and Dad and when they died, my Mum's brother threw them all in the rubbish. 😥💞


Horrible brother. Rachel looks so much like you comparing her today with you back when  Great photo.


----------



## MissMelba (Jun 9, 2012)

TLL said:


> Mom really likes her Mirno and is planning to wear it to church this morning. I'm so glad she likes it.


Great photo!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

MissMelba said:


> better to have too many curves than not enough


It is a pity, that so many go by the photographic image, i.e., the anorexic tendency- rather than celebrating the curves of womanhood. I have a young friend (23) who has to be borderline, too thin.


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

jangmb said:


> I have PM'd her. Can you hear my impatient toes tapping waiting for an answer?


I can hear them from here. I hope she answers you before bed, I would like to get some sleep tonight.


----------



## KittyChris (Jan 5, 2014)

Sue, it has got to be so hard on you as a mother to be watching Amy go through all these problems. Perhaps it is stress that triggers your vertigo at times? So glad your DH is helping deal with things. 

Jan, hope you get a response soon regarding your yarn. I know I would be livid if that happened to me. 

I remeber a while back someone had mentioned looking for Patons lace yarn. Someone, and I think it was through KP, had mentioned that the cheapest they have seen it is at fabric.com 

I do hope that all have had a joyous Easter and Passover. I have been at my daughters and now I am at my sisters home. I will head back home tomorrow.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

KittyChris said:


> Sue, it has got to be so hard on you as a mother to be watching Amy go through all these problems. Perhaps it is stress that triggers your vertigo at times? So glad your DH is helping deal with things.
> 
> Jan, hope you get a response soon regarding your yarn. I know I would be livid if that happened to me.
> 
> ...


Chris, Norma was hoping her son could bring home a parcel from the States, on his way back from China.


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Here is a freebie until April 9.

http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/skinny-dippin-in-minnesota

Sue


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

MissMelba said:


> better to have too many curves than not enough


I don't know--I'd be happy lose most of mine


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

jangmb said:


> I have PM'd her. Can you hear my impatient toes tapping waiting for an answer?


I thought I heard something..  You will soon enough.. and just talking about it has warned us to be careful with her yarns... I am sure I won't be ordering any..

Sue I think it is great that Paul will be there for her today.. you need a rest!!! It would be nice if you could do something very relaxing and quiet! This is hard on you too.. I sure hope they can fix her up and send her home soon..


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Off the Florida Keys Shawlette by Pam Jemelian 
Free for the first 24 hours only (until 4:30 p.m on Wednesday April 8 U.S. Pacific time)
http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/off-the-florida-keys-shawlette


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> Off the Florida Keys Shawlette by Pam Jemelian
> Free for the first 24 hours only (until 4:30 p.m on Wednesday April 8 U.S. Pacific time)
> http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/off-the-florida-keys-shawlette


Another one saved. What am I going to do with all these patterns? I will never get to knit most of them.


----------



## MissMelba (Jun 9, 2012)

A few more pages done. 

Thanks for the before and after photos Julie. I visited Christchurch well after the earthquake and was heartened by the resilience of the local people. There were many red zones still enacted but a lot of the city had been repaired sufficient for human occupation. I did enjoy the container mall and of course my lovely walk through the large park (sorry, cannot remember the name, will look it up in a bit). 

Ooh Jane, I had Pavlova when I was hosted at a sheep station. Our hostess prepared a great meal and was quite stuffed but managed to make room for the Pavlova, lol.

So sorry to hear Amy is continuing to have problems Sue. But am glad you could find a few moments of joy with the little ones on Easter. I read a little further and read that Amy is doing better and that a specialist concurred with you and DH. Good news.

Seems all of us have some sort of nature to contend with; earthquakes, tornadoes, tsunamis, and for me hurricanes. Hope all stay safe. <3

So sorry to hear about your yarn woes Jan. I have only finished chart 3. Wish I had some knowledge to help you. It is such a grand project and to not be happy with the yarn, criminy. 

Safe travels Vermontmary!

Very nice Snowdrop Ros. You are so fast and so good


----------



## MissMelba (Jun 9, 2012)

This one is for you Julie - I modified the sleeve for the Aran shrug and made a bobble - rib sort of thing.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

That would be Hagley Park. Where the Botanic Gardens are, and Cicket grounds and a Golf Course- very thoughtful planning to have so much green centre of the City.



MissMelba said:


> A few more pages done.
> 
> Thanks for the before and after photos Julie. I visited Christchurch well after the earthquake and was heartened by the resilience of the local people. There were many red zones still enacted but a lot of the city had been repaired sufficient for human occupation. I did enjoy the container mall and of course my lovely walk through the large park (sorry, cannot remember the name, will look it up in a bit).
> 
> ...


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

MissMelba said:


> This one is for you Julie - I modified the sleeve for the Aran shrug and made a bobble - rib sort of thing.


Yes I had noticed that in the Parade- I finally remembered to post mine!- 
I've modified the sleeve of my second one- but only with garter stitch.


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

tamarque said:


> Ros--those perms are one of the nasty memories of my childhood. My mother wanted a Shriley Temple and got me with my very thin and straight hair. End of every summer the ritual was not to take me school shopping for clothes and supplies, but to get one of those horrid haircuts and a Lilt permanent which she gave me. I swear those toxins took years to leave my body as I could smell them on recall for several decades after the torture ritual ended. I would go to school feeling like a freaky poodle and couldn't wait till that friz grew out. And there was the maintenance ritual of having rollers put in my hair every night. They literally gave me a soft spot on the back of my head. I think if there were child abuse laws on the books back then, these rituals would have qualified😌


 I'm so sorry you had to go through that!!! 💞



> That is such a nice photo of you and and Rachel in her pink baby dress.


 Thank you Tanya. 💞


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

Miss Pam said:


> Lovely photos, Ros!


Thank you Pam. 💞


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

Jacki said:


> Jonathan's bunny ears look so cute on him! I don't know if Evan has any, but if so I'll try to get a pic.


Thank you Jacki. 💞


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

Lurker 2 said:


> How lovely to have the photo of your nanna, with you- I have a few of my grannies, but none with me included. I do agree about the hair style. You can see where the family good looks come from!


Thank you Julie. 💞


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

RosD said:


> Thank you Julie. 💞


 :thumbup:


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

Ronie said:


> Lovely picture of you *Ros* I'm taking a guess since it was 78' that you are the blonde  I like the perm.. I remember my first.. I had just gotten divorced and the lady's name was Lily.. she did a great job and I felt great!! not one in all the years since has done such a good job and she had retired when I went back... I have had some horrible perms.. so I know the feeling of wanting to cut all your hair off!! LOL Very cute picture of Jackson... and baby Jane


Thank you Ronie. 💞


----------



## MissMelba (Jun 9, 2012)

A few pics from my trip down under. We cycled the Westlands on the south island of New Zealand in December 2012. Our trip included a stop in Hokitika which has a knitting machine museum. Yes, I bought yarn - two hanks of sapphire blue sock weight and a natural possum-merino blend in a sport / light DK weight. No idea how many yards of either.


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

Ronie said:


> Have fun Jacki!! I will make some deviled eggs today too.. we did up a big roast on the BBQ last night and will be eating on that today.. my husband has mastered this Tri-Tip on the BBQ and it is so good..  he under cooks it (for our taste) and then when we heat it up again it is just perfect! there is plenty if the kids drop by..
> 
> My cousin and I talked last week or so and she told me a cute story.. My Aunt (her Mom) was going camping this weekend.. with a group of 12.. she made up 12 Easter baskets and this morning my Uncle went from camp site to camp site wearing bunny ears delivering Easter Baskets.. I would of loved to have seen them  I hope someone took pictures.. LOL


I love it, I hope someone took pictures too!!! 💞


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

MissMelba said:


> A few pics from my trip down under. We cycled the Westlands on the south island of New Zealand in December 2012. Our trip included a stop in Hokitika which has a knitting machine museum. Yes, I bought yarn - two hanks of sapphire blue sock weight and a natural possum-merino blend in a sport / light DK weight.  No idea how many yards of either.


I have been to Hokitika, briefly, long before the lady got there with the Sock Shop, Greymouth and Westport- but never further.

You can see in your photos the landslides that scar the hills- the Westcoast has extremely high rainfall.


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

Lurker 2 said:


> A few more Photos: down at the waterfront- Auckland's Harbour Bridge opened 1957- now with clingons to widen it.
> 
> And a few photos from around Manukau.


I love all of your photos Julie. 💞


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

RosD said:


> I love all of your photos Julie. 💞


Thank you so much, Ros!


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Jane, thanks for the Off the Florida Keys crescent. I printed it off. Very nice.

Enjoyed your pictures, Melanie!


----------



## MissMelba (Jun 9, 2012)

Near the southern tip I took a five hour guided hike which involved climbing boulders and a cliff ascent, fording streams, seeing ancient trees and mosses, a penguin rookery (sadly they left the week before so I got to see lots of penguin poop but no penguins) and a visit to a beach loaded with seals. They rarely see us humans so pretty much ignored us unless we got between them and the water. Then they made a lot of noise and charged.

We cycled down the coast and then crossed the Haas Pass into the interior. One night our tour group (19 plus 3 guides) was split into small groups and were hosted by local families. Very cool. Ours was at a sheep station. I got to help feed the orphan lambs  One of the hosts kids was learning to fly - go figure, four pilots cycling through NZ stay with a guy working on his pilot's license.


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

eshlemania said:


> Thank you Bev, I loved Rachel in that little pink dress. It was very bright and cheery.💞


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

MissMelba said:


> Near the southern tip I took a five hour guided hike which involved climbing boulders and a cliff ascent, fording streams, seeing ancient trees and mosses, a penguin rookery (sadly they left the week before so I got to see lots of penguin poop but no penguins) and a visit to a beach loaded with seals. They rarely see us humans so pretty much ignored us unless we got between them and the water. Then they made a lot of noise and charged.
> 
> We cycled down the coast and then crossed the Haas Pass into the interior. One night our tour group (19 plus 3 guides) was split into small groups and were hosted by local families. Very cool. Ours was at a sheep station. I got to help feed the orphan lambs  One of the hosts kids was learning to fly - go figure, four pilots cycling through NZ stay with a guy working on his pilot's license.


Wonderful memories!


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

sisu said:


> Thank you so much Jane for doing the parade of snowdrops! Great paragraph of introduction- you have a wonderful way with words as well as knitting😄👍


Same from me Jane. 💞


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

linda09 said:


> Super cute.


Thank you Linda. 💞


----------



## MissMelba (Jun 9, 2012)

Last set - I have hundreds of pics, lol. 

One of our stops was in a town where some of us toured a jade carving shop. We got to chat with their master carver (a Maori) who told us about what the different shapes mean. And of course we bought carved jade presents. I have gotten compliments on the pieces that were given to me. Another stop had us in a locale famous for their bone carving. I got a great pendant which I wear often.


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

TLL said:


> Truly devastating. I am so glad you were safe.


Same from me Julie. I love your fair isle dressing gown. 💞


----------



## MissMelba (Jun 9, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> I like the term CRAFT - [c]an't [r]emember [a] [f]laming [t]hing.


I am going to have to remember that one, well try to remember, what was I writing about? :wink:


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

Normaedern said:


> Sue, your photos are beautiful. However you are all having a rough time so my prayers and best wishes are being sent.


Same from me Sue. Sending lots of love to you and your family. 💞


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Melanie, thanks for sharing those beautiful pics.

Sue


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

Melanie those are beautiful!!! Please tell us if that was you bunji jumping!!! Your already our adventurist


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

RosD said:


> Same from me Julie. I love your fair isle dressing gown. 💞


Thanks Ros- he looks as though he is about to pick his nose!!!!


----------



## MissMelba (Jun 9, 2012)

Whew! I am caught up! There are dirty dishes in my sink but I am caught up!

Yes, Ronie, that is me jumping. I would have done it again but there were 22 people who did not jump waiting for me to get in the vans so we could go to the hotel. And the photo is right side up, I am upside down.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

MissMelba said:


> I am going to have to remember that one, well try to remember, what was I writing about? :wink:


 :XD: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

MissMelba said:


> Whew! I am caught up! There are dirty dishes in my sink but I am caught up!
> 
> Yes, Ronie, that is me jumping. I would have done it again but there were 22 people who did not jump waiting for me to get in the vans so we could go to the hotel.


 :thumbup:


----------



## MissMelba (Jun 9, 2012)

For Ronie - gravity taking over, notice my toes rolling off the platform.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

MissMelba said:


> A few pics from my trip down under. We cycled the Westlands on the south island of New Zealand in December 2012. Our trip included a stop in Hokitika which has a knitting machine museum. Yes, I bought yarn - two hanks of sapphire blue sock weight and a natural possum-merino blend in a sport / light DK weight. No idea how many yards of either.


Wonderful photos, Melanie!


----------



## MissMelba (Jun 9, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> Thanks Ros- he looks as though he is about to pick his nose!!!!


Wow, that is a lot of color work. Even blurry it is fabulous.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

MissMelba said:


> Wow, that is a lot of color work. Even blurry it is fabulous.


Ditto from me, Julie!


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

There is a lot of Fair Iale work there. Did you say somewhere how long it took you?

Sue


Lurker 2 said:


> Thanks Ros- he looks as though he is about to pick his nose!!!!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

MissMelba said:


> Wow, that is a lot of color work. Even blurry it is fabulous.


Thank you Melanie!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Miss Pam said:


> Ditto from me, Julie!


And thank you, Pam!


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Julie, love the fair isle work. Very well done.

MELANIE!! You are falling off a bridge! Good for you. We will all live vicariously through you, cause that's the ONLY way I will jump off a bridge. Thank you for sharing your pictures.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

britgirl said:


> There is a lot of Fair Iale work there. Did you say somewhere hoe long it took you?
> 
> Sue


I think I had that one finished in a couple of months- but it was the second time I had worked it.


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

I have just blocked my Snowdrop if you can call it blocking. I just soaked it for a while. Squeezed the water out, lay it flat and just measured the width every now and then. I haven't put any pins or wires in. &#128158; I'm hoping it will be ok!!!&#128521; if not I will do it again!!! Hopefully I will take a better photo when it's dry. &#128158;


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

MissMelba said:


> For Ronie - gravity taking over, notice my toes rolling off the platform.


And the look on your face is priceless! 

Thanks for the teddy bear photos, Ros! They are so sweet!

The additional NZ photos are so scenic, Melanie. There are so many aspects of an area to learn about. You and Julie have done a great job covering them. 

Here's hoping and praying tomorrow is a better day, Sue.

More patterns in my library! Thank you!!!


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

RosD said:


> I have just blocked my Snowdrop if you can call it blocking. I just soaked it for a while. Squeezed the water out, lay it flat and just measured the width every now and then. I haven't put any pins or wires in. 💞 I'm hoping it will be ok!!!😉 if not I will do it again!!! 💞


It looks great!!!


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> Thanks Ros- he looks as though he is about to pick his nose!!!!


What a beautiful little bathrobe! That must have taken so long for you to make. WOW!!!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

TLL said:


> What a beautiful little bathrobe! That must have taken so long for you to make. WOW!!!


I think it took a couple of months- but pre KP days that would have been my only WIP.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

TLL said:


> It looks great!!!


From me, too, Ros!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Miss Pam said:


> From me, too, Ros!


and me!


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

jangmb said:


> Well, I am very thankful for all of you that you were able to prevail! So frustrating to not have your experience acknowledged.
> 
> Here is where I am at with Bonnie Wish. Skein two and three are basically the same. Skein one some darker and skein four really darker. This is supposed to be tonal. Hardly looks tonal to me. At this point I will try for a darker brown. I am sure there will be variations no matter what -- at this point I am just hopeful to minimize the differences. This was rather spendy yarn which was purchased from the designer. I will not purchase from her again. I bought her yarn expecting this to be a very special shawl. Yes, it is a very special pattern just not liking the yarn. My DDIL told me to return it when I first opened the package. The yarn was over 3 weeks late and I wanted to start. The first skeins do not look like what I would call 'latte' more yellow than I would expect. Well, I don't like my decision now.


Beautiful work Jan. 💞


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

TLL said:


> Sue, Thank God for a better day for Amy and the rest of you. I am so glad it was better and you finally have someone who is listening to you.


I agree with Toni. Sue, Alexandra and Jackson are beautiful. 💞


----------



## jangmb (Oct 27, 2011)

eshlemania said:


> Julie, love the fair isle work. Very well done.
> 
> MELANIE!! You are falling off a bridge! Good for you. We will all live vicariously through you, cause that's the ONLY way I will jump off a bridge. Thank you for sharing your pictures.


yes, on both points!!!


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

tamarque said:


> Ros--Aliyah Rose, Rose and jumper are all beautiful.


Thank you Tanya. 💞


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

Lurker 2 said:


> I love Rose!


Thank you Julie. 💞


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

jscaplen said:


> Gorgoeous - all the way around!


Thank you Jane. 💞 I hope you are relaxing and knitting in your courtyard, it sounds gorgeous.💞


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

jscaplen said:


> I tought that this was so pretty:
> SOOZ JEWELS Lacy infinity or moebius scarf
> http://soozjewels.blogspot.co.uk/2015/04/lacy-infinity-or-moebius-scarf-free.html


It is pretty Jane. 💞


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

Normaedern said:


> Ros, Aliyah and Rose are gorgeous :thumbup:


Thank you Norma. 💞


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

eshlemania said:


> Ros, I love Rose and her new owner Aliyah Rose. I like Jane's turn of phrase, 'beautiful all the way around'.


Thank you Bev. I'm sooo tired today. I wonder why? I need to finish Carrie's Ashton, I'm not too far from finished, but Booberry will be on the needles sometime today. I'm looking forward to making her for me. Then I still have requests on my bear list, but I'm getting through them.💞 oops I nearly forgot I'm going to make Toni's Winter Wonderland Scarf and then Norma's Madryn. 💞 I'm sooo far behind. 😴😴


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

jangmb said:


> yes, on both points!!!


Thanks Jan, and I agree, vicariously is the only way you'd get me to bungy jump!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

RosD said:


> Thank you Bev. I'm sooo tired today. I wonder why? I need to finish Carrie's Ashton, I'm not too far from finished, but Booberry will be on the needles sometime today. I'm looking forward to making her for me. Then I still have requests on my bear list, but I'm getting through them.💞 oops I nearly forgot I'm going to make Toni's Winter Wonderland Scarf and then Norma's Madryn. 💞 I'm sooo far behind. 😴😴


 :thumbup: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

Ronie said:


> I just got a e-mail from my Sis and she loves the 'Advent scarf' I sent her... She said she wore it to work and showed it off then wore it to church and showed it off.. she loves the peach color too .. She is so picky I am thrilled that she loves it..


 I'm very happy your Sis loves her scarf and why wouldn't she? It's so beautiful. 💞



> I have to get scooting if I am going to get any knitting done.. so far I am so pooped out to knit at night... I know that my stamina will improve and I'll be able to knit after dinner again soon... I am able to get some exercises in before work now too... I just need to keep up the Advil's so the pain in the hip doesn't get too bad.. then I am on my feet all day.. its good for me.. LOL after being on my tush for a few months..


I hope your hip improves Ronie. 💞


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

Lurker 2 said:


> ooops, I have company coming tonight, but first have to tidy up the kitchen, been too busy with my knitting needles- some projects kinda grab one!


I know what you mean Julie. 💞


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

Miss Pam said:


> Beautiful little girl and her Rose is adorable!


Thank you Pam.💞


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

RosD said:


> I know what you mean Julie. 💞


 :thumbup:


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

Lurker 2 said:


> And is it 27 times that beautiful Golden Hands Shetland Shawl that took me 19 years for ONE. Groan.


It has certainly been knitted a few times, it is one of my favourites!!! 💞


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

Ronie said:


> Beautiful snowdrop Ros..and Julie that looks like it is another winner... Off to work.. see you all later


Thank you Ronie. 💞


----------



## craftyone51 (Nov 22, 2013)

RosD said:


> Hi everyone, I'm hoping to catch up with all of the pages either later tonight or first thing tomorrow. I'm knitting like crazy, hoping to finish my Snowdrop tonight. I've just started day 18. I didn't get much done over Easter, so I've been knitting all day and I figure I have 3 1/2 hours left of knitting to finish it. This is a photo of my nephew's baby Aliyah Rose and her Huggable bear Rose. Her Mum Christie sent me the photo today. Aliyah is also wearing a jumper that I knitted for her. I better get back to my Snowdrop!!! Hopefully I will be back soon to catch up. 💞


She's adorable as is Rose the huggable bear. Pretty jumper.


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

tamarque said:


> Ros--your Snowdrop is stunning. I still remember some of your early pics that were not blocked and we all marveled at your ability to knit with that precision.
> And I had to laugh at the image of you knitting with your unwound skein on a chair back--so you became a living winder (LOL).


Thank you Tanya. I'm standing in the lounge room with my IPad on charge, trying to catch up with LP news and I'm looking at that chair thinking I really must wind that yarn into a ball!!! I've been awake for hours and have only just made myself a hot drink. My eyes feel like they are hanging out of my head. I'm so tired. I'm off to a friends house tonight for a dinner and knitting evening. I hope I can stay awake. I figure if me being tired is all I can think of to complain about then life is good at the moment. We all know that can change at a moments notice. So keep on knitting!!! 💞


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

RosD said:


> It has certainly been knitted a few times, it is one of my favourites!!! 💞


 :thumbup:


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

Normaedern said:


> A beautiful Snowdrop, Ros.


Thank you Norma. 💞


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

jangmb said:


> Agreed


Thank you Jan. 💞


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

Miss Pam said:


> Ditto from me, Ros!


Thank you Pam. 💞


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

MissMelba said:


> A few more pages done and some lovely NZ photos. I like the teal Ronie, it has a nice sheen to it. Your blue / green combo is coming along nicely Tanya, hope you will find a join that you like. Someone (maybe Toni?) mentioned playing cribbage - have not played in years but remember nights of playing with the family, good times. Got a chuckle out of your hair Ros, not the hair itself, but your comment about hating it and having it cut right away. I remember when spiral perms were quite the thing, yes had a few of them. Thanks for all the new shawl patterns, oh to live long enough


Thank you Melanie. 💞


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

Thank you Bev for the comment on my huggable bear. &#128158;


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

Lurker 2 said:


> I like the term CRAFT - [c]an't [r]emember [a] [f]laming [t]hing.


Mmmm it's not quite how I remember the term, but it is LP friendly.😉😉😉😉💞


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

RosD said:


> Mmmm it's not quite how I remember the term, but it is LP friendly.😉😉😉😉💞


It is a deliberate avoidance of swearing!


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

sisu said:


> Ros, love your cute new bears and the baby and her little jacket that you also did. Glad you got your Snowdrop done- it is just lovely. That is a funny picture in my mind of you knitting the last part from the hank off the back of the chair!
> .


Thank you Caryn, I really must wind it into a ball, but it's not happening until I at least catch up on LP pages. 💞


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

Lurker 2 said:


> Kaixixang! What are you actually knitting at present?
> I am past the bobbles on the second repeat now,


It's gorgeous Julie. 💞


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

britgirl said:


> Trying to catch up a little. I had another episode of vertigo this morning, so have had a quiet resting day.
> I share some of your negative views of the medical industry. Have had a lot of contact with the. Over the past 25 years. Don't know if I mentioned that Amy was studying to be a DO. She had always wanted to become a doctor, specifically a pediatric endocrinologist. Unfortunately, she becamevery sick at the end of her freshman year in med school, and, although they held her spot for her for over a year, her health was such that she could not return.
> 
> I guess Amy has become used to having to fight and she has enough medical knowledge, coupled with knowing her body that she gas a fair idea what to say, but really she should not have to. I am used to having spent nights in the hospital, because, quite frankly, anyone who is hospitalized should have someone there to advocate for them if they are not up to it. Sad but true.
> ...


I'm so sorry you are all having such a rough time of it. My heart breaks for you to have to go through all of this. Lots of love from me. 💞


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

britgirl said:


> Ros, cute pics of Aliyah Rose. She is a little darling.
> 
> Sue


Thank you Sue. 💞


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

britgirl said:


> Ros, your Snowdrop is looking really good. Can't wait to see it blocked.
> 
> Sue


Thank you Sue. 💞


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

RosD said:


> It's gorgeous Julie. 💞


Thank you, Ros!


----------



## jangmb (Oct 27, 2011)

Melanie you have contributed some wonderful photos of New Zealand!! What a lovely part of the world. Thank you Julie for introducing us to your area. 

Sue, please take care of yourself in addition to your very dear daughter. there is an army of us prayer warriors who pray for the speediest and fullest recovery possible. I am sure you feel the power. Others who have a different belief system are also in your court sending well wishes with their thoughts or meditations.

Our second daughter had Acute Lymphocytic Leukemia when she was 5 years old. It was a three year journey for us and our extended family. Our prayers were answered and she was healed. She has written and published two books in the last couple of years in an effort to help others find comfort and share the hope and possibility of healing. One for parents/adults and one a child's story with places for pictures, and questions with lines with suggestions to put their information in for their journey through healing.


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

triciad19 said:


> Ros, lovely bears. You have become a bear factory. Your Snowdrop is looking good too.


Thanks Tricia. 💞


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

jangmb said:


> Melanie you have contributed some wonderful photos of New Zealand!! What a lovely part of the world. Thank you Julie for introducing us to your area.
> 
> Sue, please take care of yourself in addition to your very dear daughter. there is an army of us prayer warriors who pray for the speediest and fullest recovery possible. I am sure you feel the power. Others who have a different belief system are also in your court sending well wishes with their thoughts or meditations.
> 
> Our second daughter had Acute Lymphocytic Leukemia when she was 5 years old. It was a three year journey for us and our extended family. Our prayers were answered and she was healed. She has written and published two books in the last couple of years in an effort to help others find comfort and share the hope and possibility of healing. One for parents/adults and one a child's story with places for pictures, and questions with lines with suggestions to put their information in for their journey through healing.


Thank you, Jan. That must have been so scary- she was so young, but your family is really blessed. How wonderful that she is sharing her experience.


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

MissMelba said:


> Horrible brother. Rachel looks so much like you comparing her today with you back when  Great photo.


Yes he was!!! Thank you Melanie, my daughter Jane looks a lot like me too in my younger years. My hubby Pete photoshopped a photo of himself and I when we were both about 28 years old. We weren't together then. Jane put the photo on her fridge and one of her friends asked why would her hubby let her have a photo of her and her old boyfriend on the fridge? Jane replied its Mum & Pete!!! I will see if I can find the photo.💞


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

MissMelba said:


> Very nice Snowdrop Ros. You are so fast and so good


Thank you Melanie. 💞


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

MissMelba said:


> This one is for you Julie - I modified the sleeve for the Aran shrug and made a bobble - rib sort of thing.


Beautiful Melanie. 💞


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

MissMelba said:


> Near the southern tip I took a five hour guided hike which involved climbing boulders and a cliff ascent, fording streams, seeing ancient trees and mosses, a penguin rookery (sadly they left the week before so I got to see lots of penguin poop but no penguins) and a visit to a beach loaded with seals. They rarely see us humans so pretty much ignored us unless we got between them and the water. Then they made a lot of noise and charged.
> 
> We cycled down the coast and then crossed the Haas Pass into the interior. One night our tour group (19 plus 3 guides) was split into small groups and were hosted by local families. Very cool. Ours was at a sheep station. I got to help feed the orphan lambs  One of the hosts kids was learning to fly - go figure, four pilots cycling through NZ stay with a guy working on his pilot's license.


Beautiful photos Melanie.💞


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

MissMelba said:


> Last set - I have hundreds of pics, lol.
> 
> One of our stops was in a town where some of us toured a jade carving shop. We got to chat with their master carver (a Maori) who told us about what the different shapes mean. And of course we bought carved jade presents. I have gotten compliments on the pieces that were given to me. Another stop had us in a locale famous for their bone carving. I got a great pendant which I wear often.


Love yor photos, I'm sure I would have had a heart attack just standing on the edge let alone jumping off it!!! 💞


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

Lurker 2 said:


> Thanks Ros- he looks as though he is about to pick his nose!!!!


Gorgeous dressing gown Julie. 💞


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

TLL said:


> Thanks for the teddy bear photos, Ros! They are so sweet!


Thank you Toni. 💞


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

TLL said:


> It looks great!!!


Thank you Toni. 💞


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

Miss Pam said:


> From me, too, Ros!


Thank you Pam. 💞


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

Lurker 2 said:


> and me!


Thank you Julie. 💞


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

craftyone51 said:



> She's adorable as is Rose the huggable bear. Pretty jumper.


Thank you Susan.💞


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

Lurker 2 said:


> It is a deliberate avoidance of swearing!


😉😉😉💞


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

jangmb said:


> Melanie you have contributed some wonderful photos of New Zealand!! What a lovely part of the world. Thank you Julie for introducing us to your area.
> 
> Sue, please take care of yourself in addition to your very dear daughter. there is an army of us prayer warriors who pray for the speediest and fullest recovery possible. I am sure you feel the power. Others who have a different belief system are also in your court sending well wishes with their thoughts or meditations.
> 
> Our second daughter had Acute Lymphocytic Leukemia when she was 5 years old. It was a three year journey for us and our extended family. Our prayers were answered and she was healed. She has written and published two books in the last couple of years in an effort to help others find comfort and share the hope and possibility of healing. One for parents/adults and one a child's story with places for pictures, and questions with lines with suggestions to put their information in for their journey through healing.


I'm so happy your daughter was healed Jan. 💞


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

RosD said:


> Gorgeous dressing gown Julie. 💞


I was rather pleased with it, if I say so myself.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

RosD said:


> Thank you Julie. 💞


 :thumbup:


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

MissMelba, Great photos sounds like it was a marvelous trip. Touring on bike is a great way to see the countryside, or sure.


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

jangmb said:


> Our second daughter had Acute Lymphocytic Leukemia when she was 5 years old.


Jan, so glad that your daughter made a full recovery. What a stressful three years that must have been for you. And now she is grown and sharing to encourage others. You must be proud. 

Ros, love your Snowdrop. Am I getting your previous unblocked picture mixed up with someone else's? I thought the first picture was a tan, not a blue. I'm too hungry right now to go back though the pages to find out.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Melanie--gorgous photos of your trip. That bunji jump-don't know if I would ever have been able to do that but it must have been exhilarating. You certainly are our athlete-in-residence. Do you travel with your own bike or rent them when you reach your destinations? Great travels in your life.

Jan--you were very fortunate to have you daughter heal. Her writing about it is a wonderful gift to the world.


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

Melanie thanks for the additional New Zealand pics! What a great trip for you. Fun for us to get to see that part of the country as well. I wondered about the sheep stations. Are they in the north as well? My husband and I once raised Corriedale sheep which originated in New Zealand. 

Julie that fair isle is absolutely gorgeous. It looks so cute on your grandson too.

Ros, the snowdrop looks great. Will be interested to see how it turns out when dry.

How wonderful Jan that your daughter fully recovered and is now able to help others with her writings!


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

jangmb said:


> ...Our second daughter had Acute Lymphocytic Leukemia when she was 5 years old. It was a three year journey ... she was healed...


What an agonizing ordeal ! It is not pleasant when anyone is ill but it so so much more difficult when it is a child. Wonderful that she came through so well & marvelous for her to be able to write about the experience.


> ...one a child's story with places for pictures, and questions with lines with suggestions to put their information in for their journey through healing.


This is a fantastic idea!


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

sisu said:


> Melanie thanks for the additional New Zealand pics! What a great trip for you. Fun for us to get to see that part of the country as well. I wondered about the sheep stations. Are they in the north as well? My husband and I once raised Corriedale sheep which originated in New Zealand.
> .........


Caryn--are the Corriedale sheep the ones that are considered unusual, rare, difficult to raise?????


----------



## MissMelba (Jun 9, 2012)

Jan, so happy that your daughter has healed from her horrendous disease. If you send me the names of her books (either here or via PM) I'll be sure to pick up copies. I presume she still has copyright and would get any royalties.

Julie could answer better than me but yes, there are sheep stations (ranches) on both islands. The shepherds are somewhat migrant however. Each rancher in a region coordinates timing with his neighbors regarding shearing, docking, lambing, etc. The shepherds come with their own dogs and work each station in turn. It works rather well. There are two main types of dogs: barkers and non-barkers. The barkers disperse the sheep into the fields, and the non-barkers (herders) bring them back to the barns. 

In answer to traveling with my bike: if I drive then the bike goes with me, if I fly then only my pedals and possibly my saddle. The bike tour company provides decent quality road bikes complete with a pannier (bag for your stuff). I have also toured part of France with them and a girlfriend went to Italy with them as well.

Back to work, have a great day all,

Melanie


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Melanie--thanks. I wondered about the bikes as it is a major tool that sustains you. I understand that you need to have it fit your body for comfort and function. Sounds like great adventure to hook up with bike tours world wide.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Thank you Chris, It was me looling for Patons Lace. I shall check them out.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Melanie, I enjoyed your photographs. New Zealand does look glorious.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

MissMelba said:


> Yes, Ronie, that is me jumping. I would have done it again but there were 22 people who did not jump waiting for me to get in the vans so we could go to the hotel. And the photo is right side up, I am upside down.


 :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

FYI--jo-ann's is having one of their sales today. I just purchased a new Ott lamp with magnifier attachment which was at 50% + another 20% off which saved me all the shipping and tax costs. So, Norma, you might be interested in looking into this. Don't know if the free shipping is for overseas or not.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Lurker 2 said:


> I was rather pleased with it, if I say so myself.


You deserve to be with that gorgeous fair isle.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Thanks, Tanya. I will look at it as it is going to Massachusetts not here :thumbup:


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

WOW Melanie!!!! I love your spirit!!! I'd have to wear 'Overnighters' LOL


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

jangmb said:


> Melanie you have contributed some wonderful photos of New Zealand!! What a lovely part of the world. Thank you Julie for introducing us to your area.
> 
> Sue, please take care of yourself in addition to your very dear daughter. there is an army of us prayer warriors who pray for the speediest and fullest recovery possible. I am sure you feel the power. Others who have a different belief system are also in your court sending well wishes with their thoughts or meditations.
> 
> Our second daughter had Acute Lymphocytic Leukemia when she was 5 years old. It was a three year journey for us and our extended family. Our prayers were answered and she was healed. She has written and published two books in the last couple of years in an effort to help others find comfort and share the hope and possibility of healing. One for parents/adults and one a child's story with places for pictures, and questions with lines with suggestions to put their information in for their journey through healing.


That is wonderful... She is an amazing lady.. she took her and her family's heartache and turned it around to help others... such a heart warming act of kindness and I bet it was a healing time for her too.. although it happened years ago it stays with you.. I am sure she learned a lot about what was happening to her along the way..


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Jan, that is a heartwarming story about your daughter. It made my day.


----------



## brain56 (Aug 31, 2012)

Thanks for sharing, Jan!


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

Julie your fair isle is beautiful.. and to think you made 2 of them... 

I am slowly working on Norma's shawl.. I have more time during the weekend... This weekend hubby had a outing with the guy's planned.. something to do with tearing up the forest in jeeps..LOL a bunch of 50 somethings thinking there in their 20's again.. LOL but he has a bad cold and is still going to work instead of taking care of himself and its 80% chance of rain on Saturday.. there goes my day of sitting and knitting.. although I may still get to do that.. I am almost done with chart 3 the second time around.. then on to chart 4 YAY!!! 

Tanya I read the packet of the seeds I mentioned.. it is from 'Naked Bee' they have lotion's and lip moisturizer.. the seeds are for flowers that nourish the bees.. its their food I guess. I am so ignorant about bees but I know we need to protect them and help them thrive.. Our Oregon Coast (at least the southern part) is a 'NO SPRAY' zone.. it helped that the last time they sprayed several people and animals got sick.. sad for them.. but good for our environment for sure!! they use to use weed killer along the roads now we cut!! it looks ugly at first but it heals over and looks beautiful within a few weeks.. everyone is much happier now.. 
It is spring break all around us so I am very busy at work.. when I have a few minutes to buy a packet I'll post what they look like..  it would be fun to cascade them in the fields here and there..


----------



## MissMelba (Jun 9, 2012)

tamarque said:


> FYI--jo-ann's is having one of their sales today. I just purchased a new Ott lamp with magnifier attachment which was at 50% + another 20% off which saved me all the shipping and tax costs. So, Norma, you might be interested in looking into this. Don't know if the free shipping is for overseas or not.


 :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

tamarque said:


> Caryn--are the Corriedale sheep the ones that are considered unusual, rare, difficult to raise?????


No. They are a crossbreed of Merino and then English bred sheep. They were bred for there wool and for meat.


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

What a wonderful story of healing for you, your family, and your daughter, Jan. How special that she can write about it to encourage other.


----------



## jangmb (Oct 27, 2011)

Thank you for the kind comments about our daughter. I don't generally just broadcast our personal story, but was thinking about that time in our lives with Sue's daughter going through such a struggle. I know our family was encouraged when we heard about some one pulling through a major health issue. When she was diagnosed, the percentages that they gave us was that she had a 60% chance of surviving up to six months. Well, that was about 40 years ago.


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

Hoping to get better photos tomorrow.&#128158;


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Ros, that looks fantastic as it is. Beautiful :thumbup:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

sisu said:


> Melanie thanks for the additional New Zealand pics! What a great trip for you. Fun for us to get to see that part of the country as well. I wondered about the sheep stations. Are they in the north as well? My husband and I once raised Corriedale sheep which originated in New Zealand.
> 
> Julie that fair isle is absolutely gorgeous. It looks so cute on your grandson too.
> 
> ...


A lot of the farmers are changing to cattle- and now the world has a surplus of milk, you just can't win, sometimes!

Oh and a thank you.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Normaedern said:


> You deserve to be with that gorgeous fair isle.


Thanks!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

I really enjoy Fair Isle- it keeps the interest level up. Thanks.



Ronie said:


> Julie your fair isle is beautiful.. and to think you made 2 of them...
> 
> I am slowly working on Norma's shawl.. I have more time during the weekend... This weekend hubby had a outing with the guy's planned.. something to do with tearing up the forest in jeeps..LOL a bunch of 50 somethings thinking there in their 20's again.. LOL but he has a bad cold and is still going to work instead of taking care of himself and its 80% chance of rain on Saturday.. there goes my day of sitting and knitting.. although I may still get to do that.. I am almost done with chart 3 the second time around.. then on to chart 4 YAY!!!
> 
> ...


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

Normaedern said:


> Ros, that looks fantastic as it is. Beautiful :thumbup:


I totally agree!


----------



## jangmb (Oct 27, 2011)

What a beautiful Snowdrop, Ros!! Another winner.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

jangmb said:


> Thank you for the kind comments about our daughter. I don't generally just broadcast our personal story, but was thinking about that time in our lives with Sue's daughter going through such a struggle. I know our family was encouraged when we heard about some one pulling through a major health issue. When she was diagnosed, the percentages that they gave us was that she had a 60% chance of surviving up to six months. Well, that was about 40 years ago.


Jan--we all love success stories especially when there was so much trial before the tribulation. They do offer hope.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Ronie said:


> .......
> 
> I am slowly working on Norma's shawl.. I have more time during the weekend... This weekend hubby had a outing with the guy's planned.. something to do with tearing up the forest in jeeps..LOL a bunch of 50 somethings thinking there in their 20's again.. LOL but he has a bad cold and is still going to work instead of taking care of himself and its 80% chance of rain on Saturday.. there goes my day of sitting and knitting.. although I may still get to do that.. I am almost done with chart 3 the second time around.. then on to chart 4 YAY!!!
> 
> ...


Chart 4 was not very difficult. Maybe by the time you reach it, you have a fuller understanding of the pattern so the new rows make sense easier.

Those bee attracting seeds sound fun. My comfrey would attract the hugest bumble bees for years. The comfrey, the most indestructible plant, actually died on me last year. Have no idea why. But the bees have also been disappearing around here. Last year saw so few of them. There is a little weed with tiny violent colored flowers that also attracts them in my garden. Planting your seeds sounds fun, just make sure they are not where people work and may get stung. I also like the idea that your area stopped spraying the public road sides. Isn't is sickening (pun intended) that people have to show harm before the powers that be cut the toxins. The information is so available that would avoid such misery. But glad the problem received a strong response. Thanks for sending this information


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Ros--your Snowdrop is great. What was your yarn again?


----------



## craftyone51 (Nov 22, 2013)

RosD said:


> Thank you Tanya. I'm standing in the lounge room with my IPad on charge, trying to catch up with LP news and I'm looking at that chair thinking I really must wind that yarn into a ball!!! I've been awake for hours and have only just made myself a hot drink. My eyes feel like they are hanging out of my head. I'm so tired. I'm off to a friends house tonight for a dinner and knitting evening. I hope I can stay awake. I figure if me being tired is all I can think of to complain about then life is good at the moment. We all know that can change at a moments notice. So keep on knitting!!! 💞


Ros, Can't you take a short nap? But I do like your thinking. Keep on Knitting!


----------



## craftyone51 (Nov 22, 2013)

RosD said:


> Hoping to get better photos tomorrow.💞


Very pretty, Ros. I also like your glass squares.


----------



## craftyone51 (Nov 22, 2013)

MissMelba said:


> A few pics from my trip down under. We cycled the Westlands on the south island of New Zealand in December 2012. Our trip included a stop in Hokitika which has a knitting machine museum. Yes, I bought yarn - two hanks of sapphire blue sock weight and a natural possum-merino blend in a sport / light DK weight. No idea how many yards of either.


Beautiful pictures and sure some wonderful memories. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## craftyone51 (Nov 22, 2013)

tamarque said:


> I don't know--I'd be happy lose most of mine


I'd surely like to lose some of mine. I walk and ride my bike every day, but don't seem to get anywhere with losing.


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

I agree; they are stunning.


britgirl said:


> Melanie, thanks for sharing those beautiful pics.
> 
> Sue


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

I really admire your nerve.


MissMelba said:


> For Ronie - gravity taking over, notice my toes rolling off the platform.


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

Ditto. Gorgeous.


MissMelba said:


> Wow, that is a lot of color work. Even blurry it is fabulous.


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

RosD said:


> Hoping to get better photos tomorrow.💞


 :thumbup: :thumbup: Lovely.


----------



## KTGriff (Jan 14, 2015)

Great pics! Thank you, Kathy


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

KTGriff said:


> Great pics! Thank you, Kathy


Hello, Kathy! I am not sure if you have joined us before, so welcome!


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

Normaedern said:


> Ros, that looks fantastic as it is. Beautiful :thumbup:


Ditto from me, Ros!


----------



## KittyChris (Jan 5, 2014)

Ronie said:


> WOW Melanie!!!! I love your spirit!!! I'd have to wear 'Overnighters' LOL


LOL - I'd have to wear them too! But I probably would have had a heart attack before my toes finished rolling off the bridge.


----------



## KittyChris (Jan 5, 2014)

jangmb said:


> Thank you for the kind comments about our daughter. I don't generally just broadcast our personal story, but was thinking about that time in our lives with Sue's daughter going through such a struggle. I know our family was encouraged when we heard about some one pulling through a major health issue. When she was diagnosed, the percentages that they gave us was that she had a 60% chance of surviving up to six months. Well, that was about 40 years ago.


Jan, that is very thoughtful of you, thanks for the personal story. 🌻


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

Very pretty scarf Ros! it looks very soft too. 

I like your new Avatar Susan.. You did such a great job with your scarf too!

Well I am going to do some knitting this evening.. I got in the habit of pulling off 2 yards of yarn to do a row (approximate.. the old nose to outstretched arm trick) and I think I have enough of this first skein to finish this chart.. then start with a fresh one for chart 4 I know I have plenty of yarn to finish the shawl


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

Ronie said:


> Well I am going to do some knitting this evening.. I got in the habit of pulling off 2 yards of yarn to do a row (approximate.. the old nose to outstretched arm trick) and I think I have enough of this first skein to finish this chart.. then start with a fresh one for chart 4 I know I have plenty of yarn to finish the shawl


How many yards of yarn were in your first ball, Ronie? I am just about done with the second repeat of chart 2 and already planning for the beading and border.  Thanks for the information!


----------



## MissMelba (Jun 9, 2012)

After a marathon of knitting tonight I have started the final ball!


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

TLL said:


> How many yards of yarn were in your first ball, Ronie? I am just about done with the second repeat of chart 2 and already planning for the beading and border.  Thanks for the information!


That's where I am, too. It moves along fairly quickly.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

MissMelba said:


> After a marathon of knitting tonight I have started the final ball!


That's great, Melanie! The finish line is in sight! :thumbup:


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

Normaedern said:


> Ros, that looks fantastic as it is. Beautiful :thumbup:


Thank you Norma, but I have just had another look at the parade of Snowdrops and realised my mistake in blocking.  there are no points on mine, so I will have to block it again and pin out the points. I'm still learning and bound to make mistakes. Carmen will be receiving it today for her birthday, so it's already gone. I will be seeing her next week, so I can block it again then. I'm disappointed I made that mistake. 💞


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

TLL said:


> I totally agree!


Thank you Toni. 💞


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

jangmb said:


> What a beautiful Snowdrop, Ros!! Another winner.


Thank you Jan. 💞


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

tamarque said:


> Jan--we all love success stories especially when there was so much trial before the tribulation. They do offer hope.


I agree with Tanya.💞


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

tamarque said:


> Ros--your Snowdrop is great. What was your yarn again?


Thank you Tanya, it is Cashmere Cave Inner Mongolian 100% Cashmere, the same yarn that I used for Rachel's Ashton. It is sooooo soft. I know Carmen will love it even though I'm a tad disappointed with my blocking effort. It looks ok, but no points. I will have to block it again properly. 💞


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

craftyone51 said:


> Ros, Can't you take a short nap? But I do like your thinking. Keep on Knitting!


I wish I had taken a nap, got in late from my knitting evening, so I will try and have a Nanna nap today!!!! 💞


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

craftyone51 said:


> Very pretty, Ros. I also like your glass squares.


Thank you Susan, the glass squares are very pretty. 💞


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

linda09 said:


> :thumbup: :thumbup: Lovely.


Thank you Linda. 💞


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

Miss Pam said:


> Ditto from me, Ros!


Thank you Pam. 💞


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

Ronie said:


> Very pretty scarf Ros! it looks very soft too.
> 
> I like your new Avatar Susan.. You did such a great job with your scarf too!
> 
> Well I am going to do some knitting this evening.. I got in the habit of pulling off 2 yards of yarn to do a row (approximate.. the old nose to outstretched arm trick) and I think I have enough of this first skein to finish this chart.. then start with a fresh one for chart 4 I know I have plenty of yarn to finish the shawl


Thank you Ronie, it is very soft. 💞


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

MissMelba said:


> After a marathon of knitting tonight I have started the final ball!


Fantastic Melanie!!!! I can't wait to see it. 💞


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

TLL said:


> How many yards of yarn were in your first ball, Ronie? I am just about done with the second repeat of chart 2 and already planning for the beading and border.  Thanks for the information!


273 yds.. in sport weight yarn. I am using Brava.. it is a nice weight for a full bodied shawl.. I am going to see what size it is to tell me how many repeats of chart 4 to do..  it is also taking more time and yarn the larger it gets. 

Ros I didn't put points on mine.. I like it both ways 

Woo Hoo Melanie!! your almost there


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

Ronie said:


> Ros I didn't put points on mine.. I like it both ways


Thank you so much Ronie, that makes me feel a whole lot better.💞


----------



## jangmb (Oct 27, 2011)

MissMelba said:


> After a marathon of knitting tonight I have started the final ball!


.
Yeah, Melanie, go!


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

Ros, we all looked at your Snowdrop and thought it looked great! No worries. :thumbup:

*Congratulations*, Melanie! Almost there!!!

Thank you, Ronie! I am using lace weight. I have 440 yds of the pink tonal and will trim with a light tonal grey. I am hoping the pink will get through the fourth chart. Maybe I will put in a grey strip if it looks like the pink won't quite get there. Time will tell.


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

TLL said:


> Ros, we all looked at your Snowdrop and thought it looked great! No worries. :thumbup:
> 
> *Congratulations*, Melanie! Almost there!!!
> 
> Thank you, Ronie! I am using lace weight. I have 440 yds of the pink tonal and will trim with a light tonal grey. I am hoping the pink will get through the fourth chart. Maybe I will put in a grey strip if it looks like the pink won't quite get there. Time will tell.


Thank you so much Toni.💞


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

I just received a photo of my niece Sophia with her bear Snuggles. &#128158;


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

RosD said:


> I just received a photo of my niece Sophia with her bear Snuggles. 💞


Is she happy?!!!!!!!!


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

Lurker 2 said:


> Is she happy?!!!!!!!!


Sophia is definitely happy!!! When I sent the photo of the bear to her Mum's phone, she just wanted to keep looking at it and as soon as it was gone Sophia kept saying "teddy gone, teddy gone". She is so adorable. I'm so happy she loves her bear. 💞


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

RosD said:


> Sophia is definitely happy!!! When I sent the photo of the bear to her Mum's phone, she just wanted to keep looking at it and as soon as it was gone Sophia kept saying "teddy gone, teddy gone". She is so adorable. I'm so happy she loves her bear. 💞


Maybe you should have a Teddy Bears Picnic for all those bears you have gifted!?


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

Lurker 2 said:


> Maybe you should have a Teddy Bears Picnic for all those bears you have gifted!?


That would be a nice idea Julie. Some people are too far away. 💞


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

RosD said:


> That would be a nice idea Julie. Some people are too far away. 💞


I knew that! But still think it is worth a thought, maybe a year from now?!


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

RosD said:


> I just received a photo of my niece Sophia with her bear Snuggles. 💞


She's adorable!!!!


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

Lurker 2 said:


> I knew that! But still think it is worth a thought, maybe a year from now?!


It's certainly worth a thought Julie 💞


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

Miss Pam said:


> She's adorable!!!!


Thank you Pam, she certainly is adorable. 💞


----------



## kaixixang (Jul 16, 2012)

I'm now past the section where I had to rip out most of the star because Dyslexia reversed the front and back sections. I do hope for 15 inches of blue shaded scarf section on BOTH sides.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

kaixixang said:


> I'm now past the section where I had to rip out most of the star because Dyslexia reversed the front and back sections. I do hope for 15 inches of blue shaded scarf section on BOTH sides.


Good luck!


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

kaixixang said:


> I'm now past the section where I had to rip out most of the star because Dyslexia reversed the front and back sections. I do hope for 15 inches of blue shaded scarf section on BOTH sides.


So sorry to hear that you had to frog. 💞


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

RosD said:


> Thank you Norma, but I have just had another look at the parade of Snowdrops and realised my mistake in blocking.  there are no points on mine, so I will have to block it again and pin out the points. I'm still learning and bound to make mistakes. Carmen will be receiving it today for her birthday, so it's already gone. I will be seeing her next week, so I can block it again then. I'm disappointed I made that mistake. 💞


We all make mistakes, Ros. I am sure that it was appreciated by Carmen. As knitters we all have the opportunity for our own twist on the design . It was a beautiful Snowdrop.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

RosD said:


> I just received a photo of my niece Sophia with her bear Snuggles. 💞


She looks so delighted. That is so cute :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

RosD said:


> ...realised my mistake in blocking.  there are no points...


I think that it is a matter of preference. If you like it without points, that's your choice. It looks lovely as is.
Have you posted it in the pictures section?
I can add it to the parade, now, but would like that URL to include, also the yarn - including what weight - lace or fingering?
Which picture should I use?


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

RosD said:


> I just received a photo of my niece Sophia with her bear Snuggles. 💞


Sweet


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

RosD said:


> I just received a photo of my niece Sophia with her bear Snuggles. 💞


Oh, Ros, look at that face.  Her cup is running over.  As far as your Snowdrop, I thought it looked great. I don't think that Susan will notice.  I wouldn't call it a mistake either.

Melanie, down to the last ball of yarn. Way to go. Looking forward to seeing your baby blanket.

My DD is going full force on her latest double knit baby blanket-staying up late etc, as the baby shower is on May 2. It is funny, she showed me the yarn she had purchased for her SIL who had just gotten married for a baby blanket. She thought she would get a head start, so that she wouldn't be as rushed as she was with her first one. THree months later she called me and she hadn't started the blanket yet, but her SIL was pregnant. At least she had the yarn and the pattern.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

RosD said:


> Thank you Tanya, it is Cashmere Cave Inner Mongolian 100% Cashmere, the same yarn that I used for Rachel's Ashton. It is sooooo soft. I know Carmen will love it even though I'm a tad disappointed with my blocking effort. It looks ok, but no points. I will have to block it again properly. 💞


Is that yarn lace or fingering weight?

I thought you blocked your Snowdrop intentionally that way and found it interesting in its difference. The scarf seemed to have a lot more body than mine and the square edges seemed to fit.


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

eshlemania said:


> Oh, Ros, look at that face.  Her cup is running over.  As far as your Snowdrop, I thought it looked great. I don't think that Susan will notice.  I wouldn't call it a mistake either.
> 
> Melanie, down to the last ball of yarn. Way to go. Looking forward to seeing your baby blanket.
> 
> My DD is going full force on her latest double knit baby blanket-staying up late etc, as the baby shower is on May 2. It is funny, she showed me the yarn she had purchased for her SIL who had just gotten married for a baby blanket. She thought she would get a head start, so that she wouldn't be as rushed as she was with her first one. THree months later she called me and she hadn't started the blanket yet, but her SIL was pregnant. At least she had the yarn and the pattern.


Thank you Bev. I'm glad your DD has the yarn and the pattern!!! 💞


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

tamarque said:


> Is that yarn lace or fingering weight?
> 
> I thought you blocked your Snowdrop intentionally that way and found it interesting in its difference. The scarf seemed to have a lot more body than mine and the square edges seemed to fit.


I'm sorry Tanya, I forgot to mention its 4ply. 💞


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

jscaplen said:


> Sweet


Thanks Jane. 💞


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

Normaedern said:


> She looks so delighted. That is so cute :thumbup: :thumbup:


Thank you Norma. 💞


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

jscaplen said:


> I think that it is a matter of preference. If you like it without points, that's your choice. It looks lovely as is.
> Have you posted it in the pictures section?
> I can add it to the parade, now, but would like that URL to include, also the yarn - including what weight - lace or fingering?
> Which picture should I use?


Thank you Jane, looking at the other photos in the parade, I don't think my photos are good enough to add to the beautiful work of the others. 💞


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

For Ronie in particular and everyone else---this little article came in yesterday regarding bees and neonicotinoid chemicals. A lot of the article quotes a very conservative, pro-neonic writer but the end of the article is a lot more definitive. What it does not mention is the European experience where I believe these chemicals are being banned, if they have not already been. Norma, or her DH may know more about this.

The one point that sticks with me is that these chemicals become part of the plant itself so the bees become intoxicated when sucking the nectar which is why buying seeds that are certified organic becomes so important. Otherwise, it becomes important to make phone calls to seed companies to inquire about their growing practices, a time consuming process.

http://www.honeycolony.com/article/epa-hint-at-bee-pesticide-moratorium/?utm_source=HoneyColony+Customers&utm_campaign=2e06811382-Bee+Pesticide+Moratorium&utm_medium=email&utm_term=0_4b381541fb-2e06811382-58627425


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

Ros, I think your Snowdrop is great just as it is. I really like the straight edge option. I think the first picture that is folded really shows off your perfect stitching and even seems to show the softness of the yarn. Makes me, at least, feel like I want to touch it 

Melanie, congrats on how fast you are moving along with your blanket. Can't wait to see it!


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

RosD said:


> ...I don't think my photos are good enough to add to the beautiful work of the others. 💞


Your work is certainly not of lesser quality. You just finished it off differently. We didn't all do it the same way.


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

sisu said:


> Ros, I think your Snowdrop is great just as it is. I really like the straight edge option. I think the first picture that is folded really shows off your perfect stitching and even seems to show the softness of the yarn. Makes me, at least, feel like I want to touch it
> 
> Melanie, congrats on how fast you are moving along with your blanket. Can't wait to see it!


Thank you Caryn. It is really soft. 💞


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

jscaplen said:


> Your work is certainly not of lesser quality. You just finished it off differently. We didn't all do it the same way.


Thank you Jane. Do I need to put it pictures first? Could you tell me what information you would like please? Thanks so much.
Also with Carrie's Ashton I'm trying to work out how large to make it before blocking. This one is not knitting the same as Rachel's. I guess what I'm trying to say how much length would be gained by blocking? Even a rough idea would be great.💞


----------



## dragonflylace (Jul 2, 2012)

49 pages.....oh my I am NOT caught up, but I wanted to show a post I replied to this morning.

http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-330596-1.html#7154455

This is just one of the toys/dolls I have made for my new granddaughter. I responded because someone asked about knitting Poppets by Gypsycream in the round. I hate seams, so I sew all my toys by her in the round.

If I can get caught up on all my things to do I will try to post other things I have been knitting lately.

Take care and now I must catch up with the Lace Party.


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

RosD said:


> Thank you Jane, looking at the other photos in the parade, I don't think my photos are good enough to add to the beautiful work of the others. 💞


Oh, hush, Ros. Your photos are great. I especially like the one that Caryn talks about. It really shows your stitching that way.

Oh, my, DLF, what an adorable little Poppet.


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

eshlemania said:


> Oh, hush, Ros. Your photos are great. I especially like the one that Caryn talks about. It really shows your stitching that way.
> 
> Oh, my, DLF, what an adorable little Poppet.


Thank you Bev, I don't know what's wrong with me today!!! Not feeling so good. 💞


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

dragonflylace said:


> 49 pages.....oh my I am NOT caught up, but I wanted to show a post I replied to this morning.
> 
> http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-330596-1.html#7154455
> 
> ...


That's wonderful, the less seams the better. 💞


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

RosD said:


> Thank you Bev, I don't know what's wrong with me today!!! Not feeling so good. 💞


Hugs, Ros. Not to worry. Hope you feel better. I didn't mean to be rough. Extra hugs.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

RosD said:


> ...Do I need to put it pictures first?...


No - not necessary. I just thought that you would post it there. I like to include that link because usually there is more info on the project - any mods, etc.


> Could you tell me what information you would like please?


I have included the name of the project (if you have one), the link to the Pictures page or where it was posted in LP (because usually there are more photos & info), also the yarn used - including the weight classification.


> how much length would be gained by blocking? Even a rough idea would be great.💞


I can only comment on the two Ashtons that I did. Different yarn stretches differently & it will depend on the needle size & tension. You also have a little latitude in going a bit wider or longer - what you gain one way, you lose the other
For the Bramble Berry Ashton 
Pre-Block : 19x38
Released: 28x60

For the Purple Stardust Ashton, I forgot to measure it before blocking but I did the shawl according to the pattern & it was 33"X60" in the end.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

dragonflylace said:


> ...This is just one of the toys/dolls I have made for my new granddaughter. ...


Cute


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

RosD said:


> Thank you Bev, I don't know what's wrong with me today!!! Not feeling so good. 💞


Nothing serious, I hope.


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

eshlemania said:


> Hugs, Ros. Not to worry. Hope you feel better. I didn't mean to be rough. Extra hugs.


Thank you Bev, you weren't being rough, you are really sweet and so is everyone else here!!! 💞 Ros.


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

Here is a couple more. &#128158;


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

I have finally managed to start my Affinity MKAL shawl. Clue 1 finished.
Sue, you must have finished yours by now!


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

jscaplen said:


> I have finally managed to start my Affinity MKAL shawl. Clue 1 finished.
> Sue, you must have finished yours by now!


It's looks beautiful Jane. 💞


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

RosD said:


> It's looks beautiful Jane. 💞


Thanks, Ros. I am enjoying it - a bit different so far than most others that I've done. I am looking forward to the next clue.

I have to take Tango to the vet in a bit -- I think that he might have had a stroke or something.


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

jscaplen said:


> I can only comment on the two Ashtons that I did. Different yarn stretches differently & it will depend on the needle size & tension. You also have a little latitude in going a bit wider or longer - what you gain one way, you lose the other
> For the Bramble Berry Ashton
> Pre-Block : 19x38
> Released: 28x60
> ...


Thank you Jane, I will post my Snowdrop tonight. Also thank you for the Ashton Information. 💞


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

jscaplen said:


> I have to take Tango to the vet in a bit -- I think that he might have had a stroke or something.


Oh, no, Jane! I hope that you find it is something not quite so serious.


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

jscaplen said:


> Thanks, Ros. I am enjoying it - a bit different so far than most others that I've done. I am looking forward to the next clue.
> 
> I have to take Tango to the vet in a bit -- I think that he might have had a stroke or something.


Oh Jane I'm so sorry about Tango, I love him. I hope he is okay!!! I think we have all fallen in love with your beautiful model. Sending lots of love to you all.💞


----------



## MissMelba (Jun 9, 2012)

Another successful bear delivery Ros 

With that rich burgundy color your new shawl will be glorious Jane.

Jane, please keep us posted on Tango, he's part of our LP family now. Hoping all will be well.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

DFL--adorable Poppet doll. Knitting in the round is definitely the way to go on these things. Did a couple of small doll/toys for my gb when she was born and all were knit in the round. So much nicer to do.

Ros--How many repeats on your Snowdrop? I love it so stop fretting.

Jane--The deep berry color is one of my fav's. The Affinity has gotten off to a great start.


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

jscaplen said:


> Nothing serious, I hope.


No Jane, nothing serious, just feeling a little flat, I feel like I'm just going to burst into tears. I'm missing my girls and Jackson and its Carmen's birthday today and I'm not there. However my smiley face will come back because I'm going to spend a week with Carmen and Jackson on Sunday or Monday. I'm so looking forward to lots of cuddles and fun with Jackson. I guess you lovely ladies will have to suffer more pics of the lil man. 💞


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

MissMelba said:


> Another successful bear delivery Ros


Thank you Melanie.💞


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Ros, I hope you feel better soon. I had wobble the other day so I understand!


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

tamarque said:


> Ros--How many repeats on your Snowdrop? I love it so stop fretting.


Thank you Tanya, I did 3 inserts. Carmen loves her Snowdrop.💞


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

MissMelba said:


> Another successful bear delivery Ros
> 
> With that rich burgundy color your new shawl will be glorious Jane.
> 
> Jane, please keep us posted on Tango, he's part of our LP family now. Hoping all will be well.


*Jane* I am so sorry to hear Tango's state of being is worrying you. Will be keeping positive thoughts for you!


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

Normaedern said:


> Ros, I hope you feel better soon. I had wobble the other day so I understand!


Thank you Norma, I'm hoping it's just because I'm tired. 💞 wobbles are not good!!!😍 I hope you are okay. 💞


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Jane, looking good. It is a wonderfully rich colour.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Oh dear! Prayers are on their way for Tango.


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

Jane, sorry to hear about Tango. Hope he will be okay.
Very pretty start to your shawl. Are those fan stitches in the border? Nice beads and yarn match!

Ros, I'm sure you will be cheered up as soon as see see you darlings! And we get to share in the joy too


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

DFL, your poppet is very sweet :thumbup:


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

sisu said:


> Ros, I'm sure you will be cheered up as soon as see see you darlings! And we get to share in the joy too


Thank you Caryn. Jackson is really good for putting smiles on faces. 💞


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

RosD said:


> Thank you Tanya, I did 3 inserts. Carmen loves her Snowdrop.💞


Wonderful. That must pick up your spirits. I think of your beautiful photos of friends knitting in a park at a lake. How about giving yourself an afternoon at the lake knitting--weather permitting.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Jane--a special good wish and energy for Tango. And some for you, too.


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

tamarque said:


> Wonderful. That must pick up your spirits. I think of your beautiful photos of friends knitting in a park at a lake. How about giving yourself an afternoon at the lake knitting--weather permitting.


Thank you Tanya. That does sound wonderful. 💞


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

I am in a typical dilemma and can use a bit of input here. I am looking for a multi-colored yarn with NO WOOL! Have been looking online for 2 weeks and everything that I like is wool or a wool blend. It will be for a dear friend and require quite a bit of yarn so don't want anything too expensive. Knit picks has nothing. Acrylic/cotton or acrylic/linen would be nice. But open to other suggestions. Several of you knit with non-wool yarns. Thanks.


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

TLL said:


> Ros, we all looked at your Snowdrop and thought it looked great! No worries. :thumbup:
> 
> *Congratulations*, Melanie! Almost there!!!
> 
> Thank you, Ronie! I am using lace weight. I have 440 yds of the pink tonal and will trim with a light tonal grey. I am hoping the pink will get through the fourth chart. Maybe I will put in a grey strip if it looks like the pink won't quite get there. Time will tell.


I was wondering if we use more yardage in lace weight or in thicker yarns?? I am going to assume that it would take more of the lace weight yarn.. do you have 440 total or just in the Pink? I still think you should have plenty. maybe do 1 chart in the Grey and then the Pink then your border?? This is the hardest thing about knitting from stash... I was sure I have enough yarn but my back up is a black border  I think teal and black are nice combo's so are the Pinks and Grey's..


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Tanya,

DH keeps himself up to speed with the scientific publications on this issue and to date there is no definitive answer. The EU has a three year moratorium on these chemicals but as their usage around where we live is very limited, farming is mainly pastoral, we are unlikely to see any measurable impact on the bee colonies around here.
He tries to be chemical free in both gardening and beekeeping. All our produce is organic and the bees treated very rarely.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> I have finally managed to start my Affinity MKAL shawl. Clue 1 finished.
> Sue, you must have finished yours by now!


It's looking good! And I can see those stitches when I zoom in.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> Thanks, Ros. I am enjoying it - a bit different so far than most others that I've done. I am looking forward to the next clue.
> 
> I have to take Tango to the vet in a bit -- I think that he might have had a stroke or something.


Oh, no. I really hope not!


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

Normaedern said:


> DFL, your poppet is very sweet :thumbup:


Ditto from me, DFL!


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

very interesting article Tanya.. I know the seeds that I was talking about are for nourishment not necessarily pollination but that could go hand and hand  Oregon is a big.. "All Natural" State. In my town we have a shop that puts a sign outside on the sidewalk that says 'Seeds Sold Here' and that is just what they are .. Organic and specific for Bee health.. 

DFL I must of missed you saying you have a new Grand Daughter  congrats.. and Arline is adorable.. I made one of Gypsycreams bears and had a great time with it.. that was back a few years when we were all doing them and there was a Teddy Bear Parade.. I think it was the first Parade on KP 

Jane your shawl is very pretty.. thank you for the dimensions on the pre-blocked vs blocked shawls.. I'll keep this in mind.. It will help me to see when to start the edging on Normas shawl.. I know it has a name.. LOL I just can't pull it out of my sleepy brain just yet.. "MORE COFFEE" LOL!!!!

I am so sorry to hear of Tango!!! I sure hope he is ok. and that it is something else.. I will keep positive thoughts for him.. and pray he returns back to he old adorable self.. soon 

Ros she is adorable.. it looks like she was going to clap or something.. I see 2 hands and nothing holding the bear??? and that face is worth a million!! just adorable.. I look forward to seeing Jackson too.. I know the horrible feelings of Melancholy it is not fun.. I go for a nice long walk.. before it turns into depression.. We have an amazing bookstore/coffee shop just at the end of my street.. I also have a nice park around the corner.. I have moments when I wished my daughter lived closer and would love to go for walks to those places with her! I do this with my son.. and love it!!!


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

Ronie said:


> I was wondering if we use more yardage in lace weight or in thicker yarns?? I am going to assume that it would take more of the lace weight yarn.. do you have 440 total or just in the Pink? I still think you should have plenty. maybe do 1 chart in the Grey and then the Pink then your border?? This is the hardest thing about knitting from stash... I was sure I have enough yarn but my back up is a black border  I think teal and black are nice combo's so are the Pinks and Grey's..


I am thinking we use more with lace weight. Recently, I found a cowl pattern that had an extra pattern repeat for lace weight verses the fingering weight version. I have 440 yds of each color and was thinking of exactly what you just said for the combination. I wonder what the yardage would be for one chart #4 at the end like that? Thanks, Ronie!

Jane, I hope you have good news for our buddy, Tango. You are in our prayers. That is a beautiful start to your new shawl!

Kaixixang, hang in there! That is going to be such a beautiful scarf when you get done! There is no doubt in my mind that you will sort out the color dilemma. :thumbup:

Ros, you have been pushing yourself really hard. If you can, sneek in an extra nap and wonderful walk, like has already been suggested. Please do not be too hard on yourself. Life can be tough enough without that. You know we LOVE to see photos of Jackson.


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

Ronie said:


> Ros she is adorable.. it looks like she was going to clap or something.. I see 2 hands and nothing holding the bear??? and that face is worth a million!! just adorable.. I look forward to seeing Jackson too.. I know the horrible feelings of Melancholy it is not fun.. I go for a nice long walk.. before it turns into depression.. We have an amazing bookstore/coffee shop just at the end of my street.. I also have a nice park around the corner.. I have moments when I wished my daughter lived closer and would love to go for walks to those places with her! I do this with my son.. and love it!!!


Thank you so much Ronie. 💞


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

TLL said:


> Ros, you have been pushing yourself really hard. If you can, sneek in an extra nap and wonderful walk, like has already been suggested. Please do not be too hard on yourself. Life can be tough enough without that. You know we LOVE to see photos of Jackson.


Thank you so much Toni. 💞


----------



## Jacki (Feb 10, 2011)

Hi!!! Have just caught up to page 52....seriously? 

So far, my eyeballs and scrolling finger are sprained. I've had a heart attack (courtesy of Melanie!) stopped to pray for those in need, admired the amazing knitting (now I know what a Poppet is), admired the first "bears" of the spring....awesome Ros, learned more about bees, and numerous other things! Tango is in my thoughts too. Far too many accomplishments from y'all than I can even mention, so you know who you are, and you are marvelous! 

I've spent 1 1/2 hours doing nothing but KP! Must get to some housework and dinner prep. Oh, yeah, and knitting too!

Will try and stay caught up thru the weekend on this thread. I'm only up to row 11, chart 3 2nd time, on my Madryn and want to get going to chart 4! 

Will edit this to attach a couple of pics from Easter. Later ladies!!


----------



## jangmb (Oct 27, 2011)

Oh, my, lots of happenings!!

What a wonderful moppet, DFL. It is sure to be a long time treasure for your DGD. Congrats on that by the way What a wonderful addition to your family.

So sorry to hear that dear Tango is not up to par. I do hope it is not a stroke. He has to be back to perfect health soon. Little Tango is now a definite part of LP also. We enjoy his modeling as much as seeing that glorious smiling face of Jackson.

Ros, your new bear for your lovely niece is quite precious. Your bears have just been smash hits. Your version of the Snowdrop is just as lovely as any of them. Your work is always spot on perfect.

KX, sorry for your "re-do". I don't understand how some of that happens either - but it does. My post about my DD has similar aspects. I feel like I am the queen of "mis-speak" lately. I meant to say that her prognosis had a 60% potential to survive 5 years, not six months. I must have been thinking about the other five children in her "cluster" that all were deceased in six months.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Ronie said:


> I was wondering if we use more yardage in lace weight or in thicker yarns?? I am going to assume that it would take more of the lace weight yarn.. do you have 440 total or just in the Pink? I still think you should have plenty. maybe do 1 chart in the Grey and then the Pink then your border?? This is the hardest thing about knitting from stash... I was sure I have enough yarn but my back up is a black border  I think teal and black are nice combo's so are the Pinks and Grey's..


Lace definitely uses more yardage but may not use as much in weight. This sounds like a little experiment in the making--Big swatch knitting maybe, unraveling, measuring yardage and weighing.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Normaedern said:


> Tanya,
> 
> DH keeps himself up to speed with the scientific publications on this issue and to date there is no definitive answer. The EU has a three year moratorium on these chemicals but as their usage around where we live is very limited, farming is mainly pastoral, we are unlikely to see any measurable impact on the bee colonies around here.
> He tries to be chemical free in both gardening and beekeeping. All our produce is organic and the bees treated very rarely.


Thanx Norma. I do remember you telling us that about your DH practices in the garden and bees. Glad to hear that chemicals are minimally used in your region. Glyphosate is sold as Roundup worldwide for lawns and gardens as well as bigger agriculture so you may want to take a look at what actually gets sold in your garden supply centers and other places that sell such products. It is a very sneaky business.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

No worry Jan for the misspeak--it was so long ago and the stress and worry was real, as well as the healing. Those are the points to bring forward.

Ros--Your bear colony is definitely on the rise. Such wonderful pictures for shared memories.

KX--sorry I missed your faux pas. Not to worry. If you recall I frogged Chart 3 at least 3 times and maybe 4 as well as Chart 2 at least once. Was not joking when I said for the time of the errors I could have made 2 shawls! 

Am anxious for my new yarn to arrive to finish the Madryn. The company said they would ship same day of order but did not and only sent it out after4 days. Grrrrrr! So now anticipate the yarn by weeks end at the earliest.

Need to get off this computer and do something in my life for survival. Got the window repaired this week for my customer who is moving in a few weeks. Will definitely miss her. We did at least 1 annual get-together at a classical concert in Woodstock and dinner and maybe some other gatherings. My other customer now has her sump pump standing and her drain lines leak-proof and I have already spent my profit on the yarns I bought this past month. Something is a bit backwards here, no?


----------



## jangmb (Oct 27, 2011)

tamarque said:


> .......................and I have already spent my profit on the yarns I bought this past month. Something is a bit backwards here, no?


No, it's not backwards. Makes me laugh to know I am such good company. Between patterns and yarn, I am not sure what is my biggest weakness. I have never been in such a fantastic group of enablers like this before.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Evan is really enjoying his Easter. It is so good to see :thumbup:


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

tamarque said:


> Thanx Norma. I do remember you telling us that about your DH practices in the garden and bees. Glad to hear that chemicals are minimally used in your region. Glyphosate is sold as Roundup worldwide for lawns and gardens as well as bigger agriculture so you may want to take a look at what actually gets sold in your garden supply centers and other places that sell such products. It is a very sneaky business.


 :thumbup: I certainly will!


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Jane, I love, love, love your new start. That is a fantastic dark cranberry colorway. It will make a beautiful shawl.

Jacki, so glad that you have caught up.  Hang in there, some days these ladies fly through the pages.


----------



## triciad19 (Aug 23, 2013)

tamarque said:


> I am in a typical dilemma and can use a bit of input here. I am looking for a multi-colored yarn with NO WOOL! Have been looking online for 2 weeks and everything that I like is wool or a wool blend. It will be for a dear friend and require quite a bit of yarn so don't want anything too expensive. Knit picks has nothing. Acrylic/cotton or acrylic/linen would be nice. But open to other suggestions. Several of you knit with non-wool yarns. Thanks.


Tanya, you might check http://www.marymaxim.com/yarn.html?mr:adGroup=&mr:ad=60834451948&mr:keyword=mary%20maxim&mrlacement=&mr:match=e&mr:adType=slk&mr:referralID=NA&gclid=CIWi-dnO6cQCFWZo7Aod4iUACg
Or http://www.herrschners.com/hm_Default.aspx?utm_source=google&utm_medium=cpc&keyword=g+brand+e&ne_ppc_id=1820&ne_key_id=102421385&ne_sadid=46313739728&gclid=CJrhz_jO6cQCFXQV7AodwxYAtA
For yarn with no wool. You didn't say what weight, but you might get some ideas or other ideas.

Remember the shawl I made with Mary Maxim Fresh? It was blue and green. They have several colors and it has a cotton feel.


----------



## maceace (Jul 30, 2012)

Wow! I have spent the past 2 days just trying to catch up with everything!

Jane, your Tango is a special member of the LP family. I am sure every one of us is praying for him. Love your new shawl, and the color is perfect for it.

DFL - Love your Poppet in the round. I have the pattern, but haven't started it yet, because I would also like to work it in the round, but haven't had time to figure it out. Thanks for the info! I also have the patterns & yarn for the bears, but haven't had time to make them yet. 

Ros, you are just a knitting machine! All of your bears came out beautifully! Please don't let the megrims get you - that happens to me when I don't get enough rest and stress myself out. Love your Snowdrop, your knitting is superb.

Melanie, just looking at that picture of you falling off the bridge gives me the shakes! I was proud of myself for having the courage to do some zip-lining a couple of years ago - Bungee jumping? NEVER!! The contents of my stomach would meet me at the bottom before I got back to the top!

There is so much more - I love the fair-isle robe, such wonderful work! The other shawls and projects - everyone here is so talented, you put me to shame.

Thank you for all the pictures and history of New Zealand. That is one place I have always wanted to visit.

DIANE


----------



## maceace (Jul 30, 2012)

I thought I would send you some pictures of my newest great-niece. She just turned one, and is a real cutie! I bought her the green dress, and decided to make her a matching sweater - I'm so glad it fit her so well - I was just guessing on size.

I must be into green. I also made a baby blanket & puzzle ball for a baby shower I'm going to in the same color!

DIANE


----------



## KittyChris (Jan 5, 2014)

jangmb said:


> Oh, my, lots of happenings!!
> 
> What a wonderful moppet, DFL. It is sure to be a long time treasure for your DGD. Congrats on that by the way What a wonderful addition to your family.
> 
> ...


I am sneaking a peak while at work so that I don't have a dozen pages to read when I get home. I would like to simply repeat all that Jan says here.

Jane, I would also say how much I like your new shawl start.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

maceace said:


> Wow! I have spent the past 2 days just trying to catch up with everything!
> 
> Jane, your Tango is a special member of the LP family. I am sure every one of us is praying for him. Love your new shawl, and the color is perfect for it.
> 
> ...


Thank you, Diane!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

maceace said:


> I thought I would send you some pictures of my newest great-niece. She just turned one, and is a real cutie! I bought her the green dress, and decided to make her a matching sweater - I'm so glad it fit her so well - I was just guessing on size.
> 
> I must be into green. I also made a baby blanket & puzzle ball for a baby shower I'm going to in the same color!
> 
> DIANE


Lovely! Both the knitting, and your gt niece!


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

diane--your niece is a charmer in her mary jane's and green dress and matching sweater. 

Tricia--thanks for reminding me of Mary Maxim/Hershner's. I am going to try and recreate my Toddler Miter Square Sweater into an adult version. Instead of using double strand sock yarn with highlight colors and poodles of ends to deal with, the idea is to find some multi-color and matching solid yarn in worsted weight. I want the multi-to have short enough runs that the miters will have variation and eye catching interest. I just got a Mary Maxim catalogue and will have a look. I don't really like their yarns tho and am looking for some yarn of better quality and maybe a natural fiber mix. Thanks for sharing your ideas.


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Diane, what a lovely great-niece. Love the dress and the adorable little sweater to go with it. The blanket and puzzle ball are lovely.


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

eshlemania said:


> Diane, what a lovely great-niece. Love the dress and the adorable little sweater to go with it. The blanket and puzzle ball are lovely.


I totally agree!

Sometimes I think I would like to join Melanie on that bungee jump, but I know my back could not take it, but then maybe the zing at the end of the jump would straighten it all out. 

I'm glad you got caught up, Jacki! The Easter photos of Evan are grand. 

Tanya, I had to laugh about your profits going toward yarn. I can so relate! :thumbup:


----------



## KTGriff (Jan 14, 2015)

Sending prayers and goodness to sweet Tango! Our furry family are the most loving and they don't care how bad your day was they are always happy to be with us.


----------



## KittyChris (Jan 5, 2014)

Tanya, did you look at Ice Yarns too? I think they have some in today's email that might fit the bill


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

maceace, beautiful great niece and gorgeous knitting.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

KittyChris said:


> Tanya, did you look at Ice Yarns too? I think they have some in today's email that might fit the bill


Yes, good source. Why my brain is not thinking of all these resources that I know too well-----


----------



## triciad19 (Aug 23, 2013)

tamarque said:


> diane--your niece is a charmer in her mary jane's and green dress and matching sweater.
> 
> Tricia--thanks for reminding me of Mary Maxim/Hershner's. I am going to try and recreate my Toddler Miter Square Sweater into an adult version. Instead of using double strand sock yarn with highlight colors and poodles of ends to deal with, the idea is to find some multi-color and matching solid yarn in worsted weight. I want the multi-to have short enough runs that the miters will have variation and eye catching interest. I just got a Mary Maxim catalogue and will have a look. I don't really like their yarns tho and am looking for some yarn of better quality and maybe a natural fiber mix. Thanks for sharing your ideas.


They have some natural fiber mixes. There is more on-line than in the catalog. They are a good choice when cost is a factor and for me it always is. I think their yarn quality for some brands has improved. But what do I know? Unless I order, Red Heart and Lionbrand are the primary yarns here.

Maybe search for linen or cotton. I saw some sources in a magazine. Annie's Yarns was one.


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

[Looking good, Jane. No, I still have two rows to go, including the one with 200+ beads. I do hope that Tango is alright.

Sue


jscaplen said:


> I have finally managed to start my Affinity MKAL shawl. Clue 1 finished.
> Sue, you must have finished yours by now!


----------



## Belle1 (May 20, 2012)

Greetings Everyone!! I feel like a voice from the past, and maybe I am. Just a quick update. Had total right knee replacement surgery on 3/23. All went well, and I'm home now. In fact things are going remarkably well -- I've retired the walker, am diligently doing my physical therapy and have resumed driving. Now the trick is to get my right leg strong enough to see me through left knee replacement on 6/1. I've been trying to catchup with the LP and Toni's workshop, but computer still continues to give me lots of grief (would love to replace it too, but....) and the going is slow. So far I've manageed to catch up on everything but this LP -- so only 53 pages behind...... ahhh!!!! 

Like everone else, last week when I got as far as Norma's patterns, couldn't resist so I'm working my second repeat of chart 3 now and plan on spending much of the afternoon working on it. I just needed something fresh to try. Fortunately, my head is finally clear of the heavy-duty pain killers (they really make me rummy) so I have 3 or 4 brain cells reporting for duty. 

So much news and so much activity. Good to be back and catching up will be a real accomplishment for me. Onward!!


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Belle--So glad to hear from you. You have been missed. Glad your knee is healing. Love when they say this is a common procedure as if it is not invasive, painful and time consuming. 

Tricia--will look online as the catalogues are not interesting to me. WEBS may have some yarns. I know what I would like to find but am just not seeing it.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Thank you, all, for your expressions of concern about my little buddy.
The vet hasn't been ale to find anything wrong with him but he is definitely not right. I am a little relieved to learn that it wasn't a stroke anyway.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

tamarque said:


> ...Jane--The deep berry color is one of my fav's. The Affinity has gotten off to a great start.


Thank you  The colourway is Bordeaux.
I just got back from supper - home earlier than usual since this is a British couple & they like to eat earlier. I m now trying to decide which project I should pick up because I have had a couple of glasses of wine & feel another coming on.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

RosD said:


> No Jane, nothing serious, just feeling a little flat...


Okay - just the doldrums. Jackson will cure that.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> Thank you, all, for your expressions of concern about my little buddy.
> The vet hasn't been ale to find anything wrong with him but he is definitely not right. I am a little relieved to learn that it wasn't a stroke anyway.


That is at least one thing discounted. Hopefully he is on the mend.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Normaedern said:


> Jane, looking good. It is a wonderfully rich colour.


Thank you 
The designer says that it is kind of an Edwardian design & I am thinking the the color matches that theme nicely - rich but muted.


----------



## jangmb (Oct 27, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> Thank you  The colourway is Bordeaux.
> I just got back from supper - home earlier than usual since this is a British couple & they like to eat earlier. I m now trying to decide which project I should pick up because I have had a couple of glasses of wine & feel another coming on.


That's OK if your brain cells are not up to knitting just now - first things first. Maybe some "chill" time will give you a chance to plan the dinner party!!?? LOL

I too really like your Bordeaux color. Very rich indeed.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

sisu said:


> ...Very pretty start to your shawl. Are those fan stitches in the border? Nice beads and yarn match!...


Thank you 
Not fan stitches - she says it is a Japanese stitch - calls it a bud stitch. You drop down 2 rows & do 5 stitches in one. The next RS row, you decrease back to one stitch.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Miss Pam said:


> It's looking good! And I can see those stitches when I zoom in.


Thank you 
Quite interesting pattern so far.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Ronie said:


> ...Jane your shawl is very pretty...


Thank you 


> thank you for the dimensions on the pre-blocked vs blocked shawls.. I'll keep this in mind...


If you wanted to check other examples - different fibres, weights, shapes, etc., you could check my Ravelry pages. I always try to remember to note before & after dimensions.


----------



## Jacki (Feb 10, 2011)

Yea Bell!! So glad you are now on the "other side" of your knee replacement! I've had 2 friends who have gone through this surgery, and that are now dancing queens! I hope the same for you....at the very least the strength to get the other one done in June. That is aggressive! 

Glad to hear that Tango has not had a stroke! I hope that whatever is bothering will clear up quickly.

Back to knitting....starting chart 4!


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

TLL said:


> ...Jane, ... That is a beautiful start to your new shawl!...


Thank you


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Jacki said:


> ...Will edit this to attach a couple of pics from Easter. ...


"Here comes trouble", huh? 
Looks like he is enjoying his audience.


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

I like the straight edges, Ros. It really is a lovely scarf.


RosD said:


> Here is a couple more. 💞


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

jangmb said:


> ...the other five children in her "cluster" that all were deceased in six months.


Just awful - can't bear to think of the anguish.


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

Edible colour. Yum. Looks like another stunner, Jane.


jscaplen said:


> I have finally managed to start my Affinity MKAL shawl. Clue 1 finished.
> Sue, you must have finished yours by now!


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

eshlemania said:


> Jane, I love, love, love your new start. That is a fantastic dark cranberry colorway. It will make a beautiful shawl.


Thank you


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

maceace said:


> ...Love your new shawl, and the color is perfect for it....


Thank You


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

Welcome back, Belle! We have been wondering how things were going for you. I am glad you are able to be knitting again. Didn't Norma do a great job on her first pattern design?!!!

Yeah! Tango didn't have a stroke. I hope he is doing better on this end of the day. 

Congratulations on getting to chart #4, Jacki!

My son is supposed to have a baseball game in a couple of hours. It is sprinkling now and forcasted to be 100% rain at game time. Hmmmm....I guess we will see what happens.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

maceace said:


> I thought I would send you some pictures of my newest great-niece.


Such a sweetie  Love the lamb - reminds me of Shari Lewis's Lambchop.


> ... a matching sweater ... a baby blanket & puzzle ball ... in the same color!


A very pretty colourway & lovely knitting.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

KittyChris said:


> ...Jane, I would also say how much I like your new shawl start.


Thak you 
Have you had a look at the next clue for Foolish Heart? Interesting how she gets it all going together. I think I will start that now.


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

RosD said:


> No Jane, nothing serious, just feeling a little flat, I feel like I'm just going to burst into tears. I'm missing my girls and Jackson and its Carmen's birthday today and I'm not there. However my smiley face will come back because I'm going to spend a week with Carmen and Jackson on Sunday or Monday. I'm so looking forward to lots of cuddles and fun with Jackson. I guess you lovely ladies will have to suffer more pics of the lil man. 💞


We need a group hug, Ros. I've got to return Raph to his parents tomorrow and I'm dreading it. Even though I'm exhausted and have got little knitting (or anything else) done, we've had so much fun. It doesn't help that he has reached an age where he tells me he is going to miss us and wishes we could live in his house all the time, not just for visits. I will start counting the days for the next visit, as I am sure you do with your little cutie.


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

tamarque said:


> Jane--a special good wish and energy for Tango. And some for you, too.


Ditto from me.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

KTGriff said:


> Sending prayers and goodness to sweet Tango! Our furry family are the most loving and they don't care how bad your day was they are always happy to be with us.


I do love him to pieces - he is such a sweet little character.
I am still so worried about him because he gives me such baleful looks & he is normally so full of life.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

britgirl said:


> Looking good, Jane.


Thanks 


> No, I still have two rows to go, including the one with 200+ beads.


Can't wait to see it. That row is going to take a while - took long enough to compete the beaded rows that I have done so far.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Belle1 said:


> ...All went well, and I'm home now....


Great to hear from you, Belle. Glad things went well.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> Thank you, all, for your expressions of concern about my little buddy.
> The vet hasn't been ale to find anything wrong with him but he is definitely not right. I am a little relieved to learn that it wasn't a stroke anyway.


Well, that is good news that it wasn't a stroke. I hope he gets back to normal soon.


----------



## Belle1 (May 20, 2012)

TLL said:


> Did Belle do a doily like this one? Here is the link: http://freevintageknitting.com/doily-patterns/star124/knitted-doily-pattern
> 
> It is really pretty. Finished size is approximately 22" or 16" diameter, depending on the size thread used. (So, it is bigger than the ones Belle did.)


No I didn't, but this one would be fun to chart and give a go. Maybe I'll give it a try when I need a break from the "curtain". Thanks for the heads up.


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

maceace said:


> I thought I would send you some pictures of my newest great-niece. She just turned one, and is a real cutie! I bought her the green dress, and decided to make her a matching sweater - I'm so glad it fit her so well - I was just guessing on size.
> 
> I must be into green. I also made a baby blanket & puzzle ball for a baby shower I'm going to in the same color!
> 
> DIANE


Beautiful little girl - love her green outfit.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> I do love him to pieces - he is such a sweet little character.
> I am still so worried about him because he gives me such baleful looks & he is normally so full of life.


That sounds like he is hurting.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

Belle1 said:


> Greetings Everyone!! I feel like a voice from the past, and maybe I am. Just a quick update. Had total right knee replacement surgery on 3/23. All went well, and I'm home now. In fact things are going remarkably well -- I've retired the walker, am diligently doing my physical therapy and have resumed driving. Now the trick is to get my right leg strong enough to see me through left knee replacement on 6/1. I've been trying to catchup with the LP and Toni's workshop, but computer still continues to give me lots of grief (would love to replace it too, but....) and the going is slow. So far I've manageed to catch up on everything but this LP -- so only 53 pages behind...... ahhh!!!!
> 
> Like everone else, last week when I got as far as Norma's patterns, couldn't resist so I'm working my second repeat of chart 3 now and plan on spending much of the afternoon working on it. I just needed something fresh to try. Fortunately, my head is finally clear of the heavy-duty pain killers (they really make me rummy) so I have 3 or 4 brain cells reporting for duty.
> 
> So much news and so much activity. Good to be back and catching up will be a real accomplishment for me. Onward!!


Welcome back, Belle! Glad your recovery is going so well!!


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

jangmb said:


> That's OK if your brain cells are not up to knitting just now...


I have been waiting all day to get a chance to knit - so there will be some needle activity no matter what - as soon as I can catch up here.


> I too really like your Bordeaux color. Very rich indeed.


Thank you


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

linda09 said:


> Edible colour. Yum. Looks like another stunner, Jane.


Thank you


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> That sounds like he is hurting.


It does, doesn't it?


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

TLL said:


> It does, doesn't it?


Which is still not good.


----------



## MissMelba (Jun 9, 2012)

Welcome back Belle! Glad to hear you are on the mend and are knitting again. We have been bereft without your curtain updates  Seriously, very glad the first surgery went well.

Sort of good news for Tango. One of my kitties had a stroke, a rather large series of them within a few hours, not a good outcome. Maybe Tango ate something he should not have? Odd question but did the vet do any x-rays? I ask as a friend's dog ate a sock and it caused a blockage. The dog was ok after surgery (sock was not going to pass out the other end on its own) but thankfully the vet was suspicious and checked.

Jane, I am thinking a glass of Bordeaux while knitting the bordeaux shawl, hmm?

Day seven of the wobblies for me, criminy. But at least no full spins. And I can still knit. Well if I don't go down for a nap that is, lol.

Have a good evening all,

Melanie


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Belle, it is so good to hear from you. I am pleased you are getting better. :thumbup:


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

MissMelba said:


> Maybe Tango ate something he should not have? Odd question but did the vet do any x-rays?
> 
> Day seven of the wobblies for me, criminy. But at least no full spins. And I can still knit. Well if I don't go down for a nap that is, lol.
> 
> ...


I was wondering the same thing about the x-rays?

Yeah for still being able to knit, Melanie!

Game called because of rain. More knitting time!


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

I do hope Tango improves. It is worrying when you know he is not right.


----------



## maceace (Jul 30, 2012)

So glad the surgery went well for you Belle. Hopefully the second one will go the same. I am looking forward to seeing more updates on your curtain. It will be seriously beautiful when done.

That's good to hear about Tango. Maybe you should check your shawls to make sure he didn't eat one while posing!

Hope you feel better soon, Melanie.

Thank you for all your nice comments on my little great-niece and my work. She is just such a charmer, always with a smile.

Well, time to make dinner. Have a good night.

DIANE


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

MissMelba said:


> ...Maybe Tango ate something he should not have?


It would strike me as odd because he is very picky about what he eats - not all dog treats even pass muster.
It is funny, however, that you should say this because the vet said that the symptom presenting with his eyes (which I thought was a sign of a stroke) normally would indicate a problem with the digestive system. She told me to come back by Saturday morning if he isn't showing improvement - but right away if he seems worse.


> Jane, I am thinking a glass of Bordeaux while knitting the bordeaux shawl, hmm?


I think that it will have to be Beaujolais. 


> Day seven of the wobblies for me, criminy. But at least no full spins. And I can still knit...


Sorry to hear that you are still off kilter but glad to learn that you can still knit.


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Belle, welcome back. So glad you are progressing well.

melanie, sorry you are still dealing with the vertigo. I hope it clears up for you soon.

Jane,it must be distressing for you not knowing what is going on with Tango. Hopefully, he will perk up soon.


----------



## dragonflylace (Jul 2, 2012)

Thanks everyone for the nice comments on my little angel of a granddaughter...her full name is Austyn Arline, so I named the Poppet Arline. I am having such fun knitting for her.

Maybe I need to get out my notes on knitting the Poppet in the round. It really wasn't that difficult....just deleted 1 stitch and joined...hardest part was joining the legs to the lower body and doing that part in one piece.


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

Lots of cutie pictures! Jacki, Love the one of Evan with his here comes trouble shirt. He does seem to be having fun. 
And Diane, love the pretty little girl and your knitting as well. The little sweater fits her so perfectly.

Belle, so glad you are recovering quickly! And happy you are able to be back on LP! 

Melanie, hope your wobblies go away. It is good you can keep knitting though!

Jane, it is a bit disconcerting when you know your doggie is not feeling well, but the vet can't figure what it is to help him. Glad it wasn't a stroke, but sure hope he feels better soon.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Jane--here I come again with my non-mainstream suggestions for Tango. Consider contacting the group in Canada which has some incredible people regarding dog health ([email protected]). I also have had great success with animal communicators, particularly ones with a good handle on health issues. Many are not good in this regard but some are excellent. Getting the subjective feelings can lead to the solution of what is wrong and how to fix it. This can be critical especially when the vets have no idea what is going on and only want to give drugs and tests just to be doing something.

It is so hard to see our furry companions suffer and because we don't communicate easily then them, for the most part, it is hard to know exactly what they are feeling and need. They are such important beings in our lives.

My neighbor came by this a.m. with her little pug that she brought into the house. This was a first since it is the first time in decades that I have no cat. She was asking me about getting another cat and how I felt about not having one. There are such mixed feelings. Told her that my Tiny came to visit me every few days to check on things and that my cat Shadow who transitioned about 14 yrs ago came to visit the other day, too. I loved having them pop in for a few moments before they left again. They will always be with me I think.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

FYI, I found some really nice looking yarn for my sweater project. WEBS sales are just wonderful at times. Missed ordering today, but I am sure the yarns will be available in the morning. They are Plymouth Kudo and Shachenmayr Northern Worsted Tweed and/or plain. The Kudo is cotton/rayon/silk and the Northern Worsted is just acrylic. What a relief to have finally found something that I think will feel and look good. Looked at a large number of projects with the Kudo yarn on Ravelty and think it will work well. And the sale prices were so good and my friend agreed to pay for the yarn.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

tamarque said:


> Jane--...Consider contacting the group in Canada which has some incredible people regarding dog health ([email protected])....


I will follow up on that tomorrow, Tanya. Thanks. What does CNRS stand for?


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

tamarque said:


> FYI, I found some really nice looking yarn for my sweater project. WEBS sales are just wonderful at times. Missed ordering today, but I am sure the yarns will be available in the morning. They are Plymouth Kudo and Shachenmayr Northern Worsted Tweed and/or plain. The Kudo is cotton/rayon/silk and the Northern Worsted is just acrylic. What a relief to have finally found something that I think will feel and look good. Looked at a large number of projects with the Kudo yarn on Ravelty and think it will work well. And the sale prices were so good and my friend agreed to pay for the yarn.


 :thumbup:


----------



## KittyChris (Jan 5, 2014)

Jane, so glad that Tango hasn't had a stroke. I do hope he gets better soon. Maybe he has jet lag? Or is missing a girlfriend back home &#128517;&#128054;&#128149;
Which I could join you for some Beaujolais. And no, I have not even looked at the next clue for the Foolish Hearts. After Easter I had 3 days off and went to my sisters vacation home to help just a little with her redoing the bathroom. I have 2 more rows to go on my Spring is Coming MKAL cowl, and I'm not sure that I will have a chance to do that tonight. Then I will look at the Foolish Hearts.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> I will follow up on that tomorrow, Tanya. Thanks. What does CNRS stand for?


I knew you would ask and I always confuse the Acronym. I think it is Canadian Natural Raw Support or something like that. It is a Yahoo group that you sign up for--free of course. You can look up CNRS yahoo group. They have a number of articles on their site but the active support can be invaluable from the members, especially the group moderator. Her name is Roberta Jamieson. Let me know if you have any difficulty getting to them.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

KittyChris said:


> Jane, so glad that Tango hasn't had a stroke. I do hope he gets better soon. Maybe he has jet lag? Or is missing a girlfriend back home 😅🐶💕
> Which I could join you for some Beaujolais. And no, I have not even looked at the next clue for the Foolish Hearts. After Easter I had 3 days off and went to my sisters vacation home to help just a little with her redoing the bathroom. I have 2 more rows to go on my Spring is Coming MKAL cowl, and I'm not sure that I will have a chance to do that tonight. Then I will look at the Foolish Hearts.


I know you were joking, but animals do go thru their changes when displaced and having to adjust to different spaces/air/water/food.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

tamarque said:


> ...Let me know if you have any difficulty getting to them.


Okay


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

I'm on page 53 but had to jump in... Jacki Evan is so cute.. what a card he is.. I noticed his T-shirt!! very cute!! 

Linda what a sweet little thing she is.. and those eyes! WOW she is going to be a heart breaker 

Belle I'm so happy to hear that you are doing well.. its great to see you again.. I agree Norma's shawl is intriguing  I am at chart 4.. it is going slower because I don't have the time to sit for very long any more.. I plan on getting at least the rest of chart 4 done tomorrow and maybe my second repeat done on Saturday.. I am itching to see it done


----------



## Jacki (Feb 10, 2011)

Thanks Ronie! If I could snag the pics off Facebook of him at the dentist's I'll post those...they are really cute. When asked how many teeth he has, he said 48...really he only has 20. LOL

You are so right about the pics Linda posted, she sure is something! Evan would like her too! 

Company came calling so I didn't get to start Chart 4 yet...maybe tomorrow! AFTER I clean the house....that didn't get far today either.


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

Jane I am glad that Tango is under the vets care.. Saturday seems so long ago!! gosh I would take him back tomorrow if he is getting worse.. I hope it is just a bug and that he is his self again soon


----------



## MissMelba (Jun 9, 2012)

tamarque said:


> FYI, I found some really nice looking yarn for my sweater project. WEBS sales are just wonderful at times. Missed ordering today, but I am sure the yarns will be available in the morning. They are Plymouth Kudo and Shachenmayr Northern Worsted Tweed and/or plain. The Kudo is cotton/rayon/silk and the Northern Worsted is just acrylic. What a relief to have finally found something that I think will feel and look good. Looked at a large number of projects with the Kudo yarn on Ravelty and think it will work well. And the sale prices were so good and my friend agreed to pay for the yarn.


 :thumbup:


----------



## MissMelba (Jun 9, 2012)

Ronie said:


> Jane I am glad that Tango is under the vets care.. Saturday seems so long ago!! gosh I would take him back tomorrow if he is getting worse.. I hope it is just a bug and that he is his self again soon


Same from me too.


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Tanya, I love WEBS. I ordered some natural chocolate brown undyed alpaca from them yesterday. I can't wait to get it. 

Jacki, what a cutie. Looks like he's a hit at the dentist's office. 

Off to do some knitting before bed.


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

I forgot to mention the Berroco Design Team asked to use one of my pictures of my Capelet Shawl for the pattern page on Ravelry. Woohoo!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

eshlemania said:


> I forgot to mention the Berroco Design Team asked to use one of my pictures of my Capelet Shawl for the pattern page on Ravelry. Woohoo!


Gosh, that is an honour!


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

eshlemania said:


> I forgot to mention the Berroco Design Team asked to use one of my pictures of my Capelet Shawl for the pattern page on Ravelry. Woohoo!


That's great, Bev!!!! :thumbup:


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Thanks, Julie and Pam. I'm kind of tickled about it.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

eshlemania said:


> Thanks, Julie and Pam. I'm kind of tickled about it.


And so you should be!


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Oh, Bev, what great recognition of your terrific work. Yea, for you .

Webs is too great which is why I stay away from them They have seen too much of my money (LOL) And their customer service has always been incredibly friendly and helpful. I will be driving near them in 2 weeks but will avoid stopping. Have just made plans to hit the Connecticut Sheep and Fiber Festival before heading up to Boston to see my friend for whom I am doing this sweater. So excited to be going away for a few days and combining it with the fiber fest where I will try to connect with some KP'rs who are demonstrating there. Fun!


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> And so you should be!


I completely agree!


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

eshlemania said:


> I forgot to mention the Berroco Design Team asked to use one of my pictures of my Capelet Shawl for the pattern page on Ravelry. Woohoo!


Congratulations, Bev!!! 

Jacki, your grandson at the dentist is a hoot!


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Jackie, those photos are so funny  DGS went to the dentist. We were in the car when his mum was telling me. This little voice came from the back saying "Agghh". He was 21 months and it was so funny!


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

eshlemania said:


> I forgot to mention the Berroco Design Team asked to use one of my pictures of my Capelet Shawl for the pattern page on Ravelry. Woohoo!


Absolutely Great!! That is very well deserved. It was beautiful :thumbup:


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

eshlemania said:


> I forgot to mention the Berroco Design Team asked to use one of my pictures of my Capelet Shawl for the pattern page on Ravelry. Woohoo!


Congrats! 
You did do a great job. Nice to get this kind of recognition.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

tamarque said:


> ...I think it is Canadian Natural Raw Support ...


It is the Canadian Natural Rearing Support Group.
I have just had time to have a quick look at their website - hard to read with yellow on black. I will look more closely later - have to go out for a bit.
Have fun at the fibre fest.


----------



## KittyChris (Jan 5, 2014)

eshlemania said:


> I forgot to mention the Berroco Design Team asked to use one of my pictures of my Capelet Shawl for the pattern page on Ravelry. Woohoo!


Bev , That is great!


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> It is the Canadian Natural Rearing Support Group.
> I have just had time to have a quick look at their website - hard to read with yellow on black. I will look more closely later - have to go out for a bit.
> Have fun at the fibre fest.


thanx. maybe one day i will remember their acronym correctly.

yellow on black??????? I just went into Yahoo:

https://groups.yahoo.com/neo/groups/CNRS/info


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

tamarque said:


> I just went into Yahoo:
> 
> http://groups.yahoo.com/neo/groups/CNRS/info


Thanks all for the congrats on my Capelet. It was a nice thing to think about as I went to bed last night. 

Ooo, Tanya, your trip sounds heavenly. Have a nice getaway.

Wow, only one page last night.  I bet you all will make up for it today while I am gone.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Was searching out miter square patterns/ideas and came across this very easy but classy jacket. Not lace but one that could provide similar interest as the MV project did

http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/squares-squared


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

Jacki, those pictures of Evan at the dentist are too cute. 

How nice to get recognition like that for your wonderful work. Certainly well deserved Bev. Congratulations from me too.

Tanya, sounds like a fun trip planned. Don't forget we like pictures


----------



## dragonflylace (Jul 2, 2012)

Have to pass this one along...pattern is written in charts only...haven't examined it yet, but I think it is lovely. Oh yes, it is free!!!!!

http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/saana


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Thanks, Caryn.

Oooo, DFL, that one is gorgeous.


----------



## Jacki (Feb 10, 2011)

eshlemania said:


> I forgot to mention the Berroco Design Team asked to use one of my pictures of my Capelet Shawl for the pattern page on Ravelry. Woohoo!


That is so cool! Another knitting star is born! Congrats Bev!


----------



## Jacki (Feb 10, 2011)

dragonflylace said:


> Have to pass this one along...pattern is written in charts only...haven't examined it yet, but I think it is lovely. Oh yes, it is free!!!!!
> 
> http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/saana


Oh my, that is sunning! Looks like snow/ice crystals....gotta have it!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Some of you may be interested to look at this, it was a special drive for tourists and locals- I've done it by car and bicycle, and parts on foot.

http://www.3news.co.nz/nznews/video-drone-reveals-quake-damage-to-sumner-rd-2015041010


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

DFL--now that is one dramatic wrap around!!!!! Certainly would provide a nice challenge. Would never wear it, but in white it is a stunner.

Will try to remember to take the camera to the fiber fest, but no promises. I hate carrying things.


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Ha, ha, Jacki!! You are silly, but thanks. 

Julie, I don't have time for your video now. I will catch it later. Something to look forward to at lunchtime.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

eshlemania said:


> Ha, ha, Jacki!! You are silly, but thanks.
> 
> Julie, I don't have time for your video now. I will catch it later. Something to look forward to at lunchtime.


 :thumbup:


----------



## dragonflylace (Jul 2, 2012)

tamarque said:


> DFL--now that is one dramatic wrap around!!!!! Certainly would provide a nice challenge. Would never wear it, but in white it is a stunner.
> 
> Will try to remember to take the camera to the fiber fest, bit no promises. I hate carrying things.


These types make lovely drapes for buffet/side boards in your dining room or as a table cloth...I know, seems strange, but I have a high buffet cabinet in my dining room and love to put these types of items there to drape over the edge. Looks great!


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

dragonflylace said:


> These types make lovely drapes for buffet/side boards in your dining room or as a table cloth...I know, seems strange, but I have a high buffet cabinet in my dining room and love to put these types of items there to drape over the edge. Looks great!


I can see doing that. I was gifted some old embroidered table cloths which I use for craft tables. I can see something like this in a fingering/dk wt cotton working that way very well. I find people do notice the table cloths which surprised me given everything on top of the table. Your use of such large lace wear would be even more showy.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

http://link.loveknitting.com/view/54480ca83b35d0f8179982882h8x2.1jx1/1a3e7b06

Loveknitting is having a free shipping and 20% off sale now that some people might find usedll.


----------



## MissMelba (Jun 9, 2012)

eshlemania said:


> I forgot to mention the Berroco Design Team asked to use one of my pictures of my Capelet Shawl for the pattern page on Ravelry. Woohoo!


WooHoo is right!! Yippie!!


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

dragonflylace said:


> Have to pass this one along...pattern is written in charts only...haven't examined it yet, but I think it is lovely. Oh yes, it is free!!!!!
> 
> http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/saana


Stunning. It is in my library now!!


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Lurker 2 said:


> Some of you may be interested to look at this, it was a special drive for tourists and locals- I've done it by car and bicycle, and parts on foot.
> 
> http://www.3news.co.nz/nznews/video-drone-reveals-quake-damage-to-sumner-rd-2015041010


That was quite scary but fascinating. I am glad you posted it.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Tanya, I forgot to say enjoy your trip :thumbup:


----------



## MissMelba (Jun 9, 2012)

Thanks for the pattern DFL, added to my library.

Quite the road Julie. Aside from the great views it looks like a fun road to do by race car, lol. 

I am close to binding off the baby blanket!! Woo Woo! I think I am going to do an attached I-cord. The designer suggested an I-cord as it is easy for little hands to grab. I checked out a few tutorials on I-cords so should be good to go. But I brought some miscellaneous yarn to swatch with during lunch today just to see if I like the look. Yes, gasp! I am going to swatch.


----------



## jangmb (Oct 27, 2011)

eshlemania said:


> I forgot to mention the Berroco Design Team asked to use one of my pictures of my Capelet Shawl for the pattern page on Ravelry. Woohoo!


Wow! Good for you, Bev. Certainly well deserved. Your work is excellent and you have wonderful color combos on all your work. congrats😊

Great picks of DGS, Jackie. Your picks of Evan make me smile.

Have a great trip, Tanya. No matter what you spend or not, there should lots of eye candy and fresh ideas.

I will check out both DFL and Julie links later😊


----------



## Jacki (Feb 10, 2011)

So glad you enjoyed the pics of the little guy who makes getting up every day a joy. He is very smart, very small for his age, and has a sense of humor that is amazing. He has been through so much at his tender age, I'm always surprised that he takes things like the dentist in stride.


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

eshlemania said:


> I forgot to mention the Berroco Design Team asked to use one of my pictures of my Capelet Shawl for the pattern page on Ravelry. Woohoo!


Woo Hoo!!! BEV!! what a honor and a tribute to your beautiful knitting  I'd love to see your chocolate brown alpaca too  it sounds like you are having a great day!


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Congratulations, Bev.

Sue


eshlemania said:


> I forgot to mention the Berroco Design Team asked to use one of my pictures of my Capelet Shawl for the pattern page on Ravelry. Woohoo!


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

Thanks for the video of the highway, Julie. What wonderful views there are!

After following the link for the circular shawl from DFL, I discovered that it is already in my library. 

I understand about not liking to carry things, Tanya. Everything that fits gets stuffed into my pockets. I hope you can get some photos though.  Have a fun time!!!


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

I really like the Jacket pattern it can be elegant or sporty depending on the yarn used  I like the idea that it is worsted on #3 needles.. that will make it a very warm one.. This has me a little worried though.. I hope it doesn't end up costing after all.. *Note: Registration at the Knitting Universe site is required to download this pattern.*

DFL your pattern shared is very beautiful and dramatic!! it would make a fairy tale wedding complete!! but I agree with the idea of wearing it myself. It probably wouldn't happen. But the draping idea is a great one!! I use doily's all over my house..  I can see this on my dark wood dinning table!!

That is some video Julie! very sad what the earthquake did.. I saw people walking so I assume it is safe to walk so the views are left to people on foot!! still very sad.. Melanie!! race cars on that road!! there's no place to crash but down!!!!  it would literally be a race of a lifetime.

I'm going to get my hair cut today.. I go about once every few years.. LOL I'm terrible about picking up the scissors and trimming my hair.. but after awhile I get way off track and need to have someone who knows what they are doing fix it..  I sure don't want to go any shorter but it will grow, plus I have 3 days to play with it before going back to work. 
I want to get some knitting done before so I need to get off the computer and needles in my hands quickly


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

Jacki said:


> So glad you enjoyed the pics of the little guy who makes getting up every day a joy. He is very smart, very small for his age, and has a sense of humor that is amazing. He has been through so much at his tender age, I'm always surprised that he takes things like the dentist in stride.


He reminds me of my boy!! I call him my duck! everything just rolls off his back.. at least the younger he was it did.. now he is in the adult world with money woes like all of us at 21 with rent to pay so I am seeing a different face these days.. but there is always a quick ready smile that goes from ear to ear .. as long as I see that then I know all is right with the world..


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

Have a great time at the fair and in Boston Tanya!! it sounds like a great get away.. I love trips with outings planned along the way!


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Normaedern said:


> Tanya, I forgot to say enjoy your trip :thumbup:


thanks Norma. It won't be until the end of April but just came together very suddenly yesterday. Love when that happens.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Yes. I know what you mean. More of a treat somehow :thumbup:


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

TLL said:


> Thanks for the video of the highway, Julie. What wonderful views there are!
> 
> After following the link for the circular shawl from DFL, I discovered that it is already in my library.
> 
> I understand about not liking to carry things, Tanya. Everything that fits gets stuffed into my pockets. I hope you can get some photos though.  Have a fun time!!!


Me, too. Once a news reporter decided to do an article on women and their purses (don't ask). She wanted to know what I carried in my purse. i looked at her, laughed, and said 'what purse? I have a truck!' She made that the lead in her story. You can tell some papers can't figure out what is news. If there are no pockets in pants, I don't wear them. But my camera is not a little one: it is an older clunky one that would have to be worn around my neck so we will see how well my legs feel that day. But it should be lots of fun--fiber tests always are as people are so friendly and love to talk about their spinning/dying/products/etc. And hope I do run into some KP people there. Boston will be a great visit for me, too.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

tamarque said:


> Oh, Bev, what great recognition of your terrific work. Yea, for you .
> 
> Webs is too great which is why I stay away from them They have seen too much of my money (LOL) And their customer service has always been incredibly friendly and helpful. I will be driving near them in 2 weeks but will avoid stopping. Have just made plans to hit the Connecticut Sheep and Fiber Festival before heading up to Boston to see my friend for whom I am doing this sweater. So excited to be going away for a few days and combining it with the fiber fest where I will try to connect with some KP'rs who are demonstrating there. Fun!


That sounds like a really fun trip, Tanya! I know you'll enjoy yourself and the getaway time will be great!


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Ronie said:


> I really like the Jacket pattern it can be elegant or sporty depending on the yarn used  I like the idea that it is worsted on #3 needles.. that will make it a very warm one.. This has me a little worried though.. I hope it doesn't end up costing after all.. *Note: Registration at the Knitting Universe site is required to download this pattern.*..........
> 
> I'm going to get my hair cut today.. I go about once every few years.. LOL I'm terrible about picking up the scissors and trimming my hair.. but after awhile I get way off track and need to have someone who knows what they are doing fix it..  I sure don't want to go any shorter but it will grow, plus I have 3 days to play with it before going back to work.
> I want to get some knitting done before so I need to get off the computer and needles in my hands quickly .....


I signed up for the Knitting Universe site. It was no biggie. They had about 50 free patterns and saved several. The jacket pattern is seems easy and comfortable (my kind of style) that it was worth it. I can probably send a pdf file that I saved if you can't get it from Knitting Universe.

Your hair cut makes me laugh. It must be 20 yrs since I had a hair cut!!!!!


----------



## MissMelba (Jun 9, 2012)

Must have missed the post but enjoy your trip Tanya, Boston is a neat town.

Ronie, curvy roads are a blast in a car with good handling and a responsive engine. Working the gears while navigating the turns, my kind of fun  Yes, I know I am an odd duck; I knit and I like to drive fast cars, lol. I bet you have some great roads up in your area. We are all straight grids down by me, and way too many cars.

Back to work


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Miss Pam said:


> That sounds like a really fun trip, Tanya! I know you'll enjoy yourself and the getaway time will be great!


Always love being with these friends even if we do nothing for sit and talk. They really are my heart.


----------



## MissMelba (Jun 9, 2012)

I need a hair cut and color - my roots are taking over.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

tamarque said:


> Always love being with these friends even if we do nothing for sit and talk. They really are my heart.


I know what you mean and am so glad for you that you'll be able to spend some time with them!


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

MissMelba said:


> Must have missed the post but enjoy your trip Tanya, Boston is a neat town.
> 
> Ronie, curvy roads are a blast in a car with good handling and a responsive engine. Working the gears while navigating the turns, my kind of fun  Yes, I know I am an odd duck; I knit and I like to drive fast cars, lol. I bet you have some great roads up in your area. We are all straight grids down by me, and way too many cars.
> 
> Back to work


Thanks Melanie and Pam.

And yes, when younger I loved careening down a curvy mountain. We have some big ones where the road is at the edge of the mountain--great views, sharp curves and steep incline. Cant believe I would do 90+ on them way back then! I still drive fast, but not like that. The guys at work used to call me Mario Andretti if they had to follow me. Always use to tell them, with a straight face, they could never keep up with me and did mean it with a double entrendre.


----------



## Belle1 (May 20, 2012)

Made it!!!! Never thought I'd catch up after being out of the loop for 3 weeks. It took me awhile, but just crossed the finished line. Now I have to get ready to go to town for physical therapy.

Made it into Chart 4 on Norma's shawl. Doing in a pinkish beige mohair -- have a ton of it given to me years ago. Nice yarn from Finland. Using size 4 needles. Probably could have used a slightly larger needle for a more open effect, but I think it will block nicely. Anxious to get it finished -- but still even at this stage the rows are not as many stitches as "THE CURTAIN". Truth is I still get tired pretty easily and endurance knitting was wearing me out. So glad to give Norma's shawl a whirl.

Hope everyone has a great weekend -- I plan on it.


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

tamarque said:


> Me, too. Once a news reporter decided to do an article on women and their purses (don't ask). She wanted to know what I carried in my purse. i looked at her, laughed, and said 'what purse? I have a truck!' She made that the lead in her story. You can tell some papers can't figure out what is news. If there are no pockets in pants, I don't wear them. But my camera is not a little one: it is an older clunky one that would have to be worn around my neck so we will see how well my legs feel that day. But it should be lots of fun--fiber tests always are as people are so friendly and love to talk about their spinning/dying/products/etc. And hope I do run into some KP people there. Boston will be a great visit for me, too.


I didn't carry a purse for the longest time.. then when I realized I did need one I got a small one.. left it in a Taco Bell on a Friday didn't notice until Monday!!! that was scary.. and no we don't have a Taco Bell in our town so it wasn't a matter of just driving down the block.. I got it back.. all the money still in it, and we tracked our credit card for a few months afterwards and it was all good.. but I did get a larger purse.. I got one that is like a back pack and when I go for hikes I can carry my water in it too.. I have special zippered pouch for my camera.. it is small so its not a problem.. my Cannon was large and cumbersome!!


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

MissMelba said:


> Must have missed the post but enjoy your trip Tanya, Boston is a neat town.
> 
> Ronie, curvy roads are a blast in a car with good handling and a responsive engine. Working the gears while navigating the turns, my kind of fun  Yes, I know I am an odd duck; I knit and I like to drive fast cars, lol. I bet you have some great roads up in your area. We are all straight grids down by me, and way too many cars.
> 
> Back to work


In my area there are NO straight roads..LOL I remember when we were still on the ranch.. I had a job in both towns.. one going south and the other going north.. both of them with hairpin curves... I drove them so often that the turns were such a habit it was as if I was driving a straight road..LOL here every turn is something amazing.. either the wild life or the ocean.. then up river is the river itself that is amazing.. I hope to never have to leave here..


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Thanks, Melanie and Jan.  And Ronie and Sue.  I will take pictures of my Chocolate brown alpaca when I get it Ronie. It is a nice rich brown-or it was in the picture anyway. 

Wow, Julie. That was sure one amazing drive before the quake. I can see why they want to open it. The views were amazing.



Ronie said:


> I hope to never have to leave here..


What fun to be able to enjoy the varied nature around you!!


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

Ronie said:


> In my area there are NO straight roads..LOL .... here every turn is something amazing.. either the wild life or the ocean.. then up river is the river itself that is amazing.. I hope to never have to leave here..


I hope you don't have to leave there either. That is what it is like riding bike in the Black Hills.

I totally understand about what it does to your heart when your children smile. 

Happy Knitting, Belle!!!


----------



## triciad19 (Aug 23, 2013)

Congratulations Bev. 
Julie, the video looks like that road would be a scenic drive. 
Thought some of you might like a glimpse of Madryn. Started blocking it today. I used yarn in my stash so it is an interesting combination of colors.


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Thanks, Tricia, Your Madryn looks great!!!


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

triciad19 said:


> Congratulations Bev.
> Julie, the video looks like that road would be a scenic drive.
> Thought some of you might like a glimpse of Madryn. Started blocking it today. I used yarn in my stash so it is an interesting combination of colors.


I love your color changes, Tricia! Wow! Do they ever give me ideas for my pink/gray combo!!! Thank you!!! 

Edit: Did those changes happen in chart 4? Thanks!


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

Have you seen this one: http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/little-rectangles

I can see some people here having fun with this.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

triciad19 said:


> .... Thought some of you might like a glimpse of Madryn. ..


Lovely colours - looking forward to seeing it blocked.


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

Hi Jane, How's our Tango doing today?


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

TLL said:


> Hi Jane, How's our Tango doing today?


It's really hard to say. One minute it seems like he is a little perked up & then he looks as sad as ever.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Normaedern said:


> That was quite scary but fascinating. I am glad you posted it.


 :thumbup:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

MissMelba said:


> Thanks for the pattern DFL, added to my library.
> 
> Quite the road Julie. Aside from the great views it looks like a fun road to do by race car, lol.
> 
> I am close to binding off the baby blanket!! Woo Woo! I think I am going to do an attached I-cord. The designer suggested an I-cord as it is easy for little hands to grab. I checked out a few tutorials on I-cords so should be good to go. But I brought some miscellaneous yarn to swatch with during lunch today just to see if I like the look. Yes, gasp! I am going to swatch.


It was- but not in it's present condition!

Have fun with your yarn and the I-cord!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

jangmb said:


> Wow! Good for you, Bev. Certainly well deserved. Your work is excellent and you have wonderful color combos on all your work. congrats😊
> 
> Great picks of DGS, Jackie. Your picks of Evan make me smile.
> 
> ...


 :thumbup:


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

eshlemania said:


> Thanks, Tricia, Your Madryn looks great!!!


Ditto from me, Tricia! Looks great!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

TLL said:


> Thanks for the video of the highway, Julie. What wonderful views there are!
> 
> After following the link for the circular shawl from DFL, I discovered that it is already in my library.
> 
> I understand about not liking to carry things, Tanya. Everything that fits gets stuffed into my pockets. I hope you can get some photos though.  Have a fun time!!!


The whole Peninsula has some fascinating vistas- originally it was a volcano- with the plug being the island in the middle of the Lyttleton Harbour.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Ronie said:


> I really like the Jacket pattern it can be elegant or sporty depending on the yarn used  I like the idea that it is worsted on #3 needles.. that will make it a very warm one.. This has me a little worried though.. I hope it doesn't end up costing after all.. *Note: Registration at the Knitting Universe site is required to download this pattern.*
> 
> DFL your pattern shared is very beautiful and dramatic!! it would make a fairy tale wedding complete!! but I agree with the idea of wearing it myself. It probably wouldn't happen. But the draping idea is a great one!! I use doily's all over my house..  I can see this on my dark wood dinning table!!
> 
> ...


There are landmarks, like Castle Rock, up there that have collapsed. You could see the occasional slip and rockfall in the video, would have to acknowledge had not noticed the walkers- maybe I was looking at my knitting!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

eshlemania said:


> Thanks, Melanie and Jan.  And Ronie and Sue.  I will take pictures of my Chocolate brown alpaca when I get it Ronie. It is a nice rich brown-or it was in the picture anyway.
> 
> Wow, Julie. That was sure one amazing drive before the quake. I can see why they want to open it. The views were amazing.
> 
> What fun to be able to enjoy the varied nature around you!!


It is in sharp contrast to the flat of the Plains!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

triciad19 said:


> Congratulations Bev.
> Julie, the video looks like that road would be a scenic drive.
> Thought some of you might like a glimpse of Madryn. Started blocking it today. I used yarn in my stash so it is an interesting combination of colors.


And it is known as the Scenic Drive! 
Your Madryn looks good- mine at the moment is just my rewound balls where I went wrong - I am working on my shrug for the winter- will get back to Madryn eventually.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> It's really hard to say. One minute it seems like he is a little perked up & then he looks as sad as ever.


Hoping that he will recover his happy self, soon. Will you take him back to the vet?


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> Hoping that he will recover his happy self, soon. Will you take him back to the vet?


 :? Poor guy.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Tricia--your colors are so interesting and like the way you introduced the color changes.

Ronie--Your NW is gorgeous at the ocean with its mountains and drops and vistas. We have similar variations in NYS. This state has very form of geology except for deserts. Some of our mountain views are just breathtaking and we have numerous hairpin turns and large vistas. But different in that your mountains are newer than ours and are a bit more craggy and our mountains have been worn down over the millennia so are a more rounded. You also have warmer winters so the growth is much larger. When I was in the Seattle area it was startling to see the same trees and flowers but they were so much bigger: it was like being home and yet again different. And when some of the area names were the same NY names that was almost freaky.

As for purses--that is why fanny packs became so popular. Hands free walking so good.


----------



## triciad19 (Aug 23, 2013)

TLL said:


> I love your color changes, Tricia! Wow! Do they ever give me ideas for my pink/gray combo!!! Thank you!!!
> 
> Edit: Did those changes happen in chart 4? Thanks!


you are welcome Toni. I do strange things with color to use stash where I can.

I started in chart 3. The "idea" was to have lots of sky (which seemed to change from blue to lavender as the other colors were added), blend into sea then in chart 4 blend to sand/shore. Maybe half sea and half sand in chart 4 repeats. Some rows start with one color then change.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> ...Will you take him back to the vet?


I think that I will take him first thing in the morning. He has been trembling now for a little while.


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

jscaplen said:


> I think that I will take him first thing in the morning. He has been trembling now for a little while.


That sounds like a good idea. I'm so sorry he's going through this.


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

Beautiful pattern DFL. It would make a lovely showpiece!

Oh my Julie. That video was amazing. Such destruction, it hardly seems possible that they will be able to repair it. Wonder how those people who were walking got up there! Did there used to be places where you could stop your car to look at the beautiful views?

Tricia I love the color changes of you Madryn. It makes it look so different. Very pretty.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

triciad19 said:


> you are welcome Toni. I do strange things with color to use stash where I can.
> 
> I started in chart 3. The "idea" was to have lots of sky (which seemed to change from blue to lavender as the other colors were added), blend into sea then in chart 4 blend to sand/shore. Maybe half sea and half sand in chart 4 repeats. Some rows start with one color then change.


Sounds a bit like sand painting with yarn. Can't wait to see it all laid out.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> I think that I will take him first thing in the morning. He has been trembling now for a little while.


he sounds like he is getting weaker


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

every once in a while I let myself get lost on DROPS. Today this arrived in the mail:

http://garnstudio.com/lang/us/pattern.php?id=5939&lang=us

Looking at their yarn, many look really nice and not expensive. Wonder how bad the shipping costs are.


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

Tricia that is looking really nice.. I decided to follow my advice and do my next repeat in a black yarn then switch to my teal again then do my border in black. it will flow better.. or at least in my head it sounds nice.. what is in my head is not normally what transfers to my needles..LOL 

I sure hope Tango gets better.. at first I thought maybe he didn't like the long trip and needed time to adjust.. but he sounds like he's really having a hard time of it.. give the little guy hugs for us 

I love the poncho.. the charts a little strange but understandable too


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

tamarque said:


> Tricia--your colors are so interesting and like the way you introduced the color changes.
> 
> Ronie--Your NW is gorgeous at the ocean with its mountains and drops and vistas. We have similar variations in NYS. This state has very form of geology except for deserts. Some of our mountain views are just breathtaking and we have numerous hairpin turns and large vistas. But different in that your mountains are newer than ours and are a bit more craggy and our mountains have been worn down over the millennia so are a more rounded. You also have warmer winters so the growth is much larger. When I was in the Seattle area it was startling to see the same trees and flowers but they were so much bigger: it was like being home and yet again different. And when some of the area names were the same NY names that was almost freaky.
> 
> As for purses--that is why fanny packs became so popular. Hands free walking so good.


I know what you mean about similar but different.. I'll always feel like a California girl! this is as close as hubby will get and it feels so much like being home again.. our weather is very much the same..

I picked up a pack of those seeds.. it is called 'Operation Pollination" they are Honey Bee wild flower Mix.. "By sowing these seeds, we provide bees in need with additional food sources necessary for hive survival"
I'll find a place in the back yard where the bees are anyway and out of our hair..


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> I think that I will take him first thing in the morning. He has been trembling now for a little while.


Sounds like that is wise- poor little fellow.


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

triciad19 said:


> you are welcome Toni. I do strange things with color to use stash where I can.
> 
> I started in chart 3. The "idea" was to have lots of sky (which seemed to change from blue to lavender as the other colors were added), blend into sea then in chart 4 blend to sand/shore. Maybe half sea and half sand in chart 4 repeats. Some rows start with one color then change.


That is so cool! It looks like you had so much fun with it.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

sisu said:


> Beautiful pattern DFL. It would make a lovely showpiece!
> 
> Oh my Julie. That video was amazing. Such destruction, it hardly seems possible that they will be able to repair it. Wonder how those people who were walking got up there! Did there used to be places where you could stop your car to look at the beautiful views?
> 
> Tricia I love the color changes of you Madryn. It makes it look so different. Very pretty.


There were a couple of places you could pull over, with enough room for a couple of tourist buses. I should think the roading people- totally forgotten what they call themselves- won't be rushing to repair it- seeing as how it is just scenic- and there are other ways to reach the settlements. There are roads leading up more towards the Sumner end, Mt Pleasant had a bus most of the way up- that is how I got there in the 1990's.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Ronie said:


> I know what you mean about similar but different.. I'll always feel like a California girl! this is as close as hubby will get and it feels so much like being home again.. our weather is very much the same..
> 
> I picked up a pack of those seeds.. it is called 'Operation Pollination" they are Honey Bee wild flower Mix.. "By sowing these seeds, we provide bees in need with additional food sources necessary for hive survival"
> I'll find a place in the back yard where the bees are anyway and out of our hair..


Got this little article today that you might like on bee nourishing flowers. I am sure some of them grow wild in your region. I haven't planted borage for many years, but it is a sizable plant with gorgeous flowers as well as being medicinal and good as a tea. You might want to try throwing a few of those seeds around, too, for appearance as well as the bees.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Ronie said:


> Tricia that is looking really nice.. I decided to follow my advice and do my next repeat in a black yarn then switch to my teal again then do my border in black. it will flow better.. or at least in my head it sounds nice.. what is in my head is not normally what transfers to my needles..LOL
> 
> I sure hope Tango gets better.. at first I thought maybe he didn't like the long trip and needed time to adjust.. but he sounds like he's really having a hard time of it.. give the little guy hugs for us
> 
> I love the poncho.. the charts a little strange but understandable too


Your idea of the black sounds good and it repeats the movement of color that you have been working with already.

That poncho is a nice one. They say the patterns were written for American language but many people find them a bit off putting but they are doable.


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Tanya, I like that poncho a lot. I wonder why they seamed it. It could easily be done in the round I would think. I will have to check out the pattern a bit more.

Jane, so sorry to hear that Tango is trembling. That must be worrisome to you. Prayers and hugs.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

tamarque said:


> every once in a while I let myself get lost on DROPS. Today this arrived in the mail:
> 
> http://garnstudio.com/lang/us/pattern.php?id=5939&lang=us
> 
> Looking at their yarn, many look really nice and not expensive. Wonder how bad the shipping costs are.


That's really a lovely poncho, Tanya, and you're right, the yarns look really nice and are reasonably priced.  It looks like you can order the yarn through Nordic Mart, which is located in San Luis Obispo, California.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Bev--Honestly, I haven't read the pattern closely so have no idea why it was a seamed project. Maybe some people don't like it seams and maybe they think some find circular knitting of a large project too much for many people. But we know how to alter patterns to our liking so no problem.


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

tamarque said:


> Bev--Honestly, I haven't read the pattern closely so have no idea why it was a seamed project. Maybe some people don't like it seams and maybe they think some find circular knitting of a large project too much for many people. But we know how to alter patterns to our liking so no problem.


 :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Belle, I am glad the shawl is being used for therapy :thumbup:


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Tricia, that is looking lovely and unique with all the colours. Great :thumbup:


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

I do hope Tango is OK. Hugs for you and him. :thumbup:


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

Normaedern said:


> I do hope Tango is OK. Hugs for you and him. :thumbup:


Ditto from me, Jane!


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

eshlemania said:


> I forgot to mention the Berroco Design Team asked to use one of my pictures of my Capelet Shawl for the pattern page on Ravelry. Woohoo!


Well done -and well deserved. :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

Me too.


Jacki said:


> Oh my, that is sunning! Looks like snow/ice crystals....gotta have it!


----------



## triciad19 (Aug 23, 2013)

Ronie said:


> Tricia that is looking really nice.. I decided to follow my advice and do my next repeat in a black yarn then switch to my teal again then do my border in black. it will flow better.. or at least in my head it sounds nice.. what is in my head is not normally what transfers to my needles..LOL
> 
> I sure hope Tango gets better.. at first I thought maybe he didn't like the long trip and needed time to adjust.. but he sounds like he's really having a hard time of it.. give the little guy hugs for us
> 
> I love the poncho.. the charts a little strange but understandable too


The poncho is cute. I can see it in something cool and light. It would be a nice beach cover too. Wonder if it would cover and camouflage my fluffy body?

Making stripes of color looks more planned (I think) than that I ran out of color and had to add another. I also tried to not go all the way across with one color every time to help mix/blend them but this was because I was aiming for a mix instead of straight lines. Blocking is going to take a while, nothing is drying.

Glad you all like it. Thank you. It was fun and playing with the color helped break those long rows in chart 4 and the border.

Hope Tango gets better soon. Hugs and prayers. I worry about my 17 year old, nearly deaf and blind fur person. She trails behind me then follows our scent trail to get back to the house if I take too long in the yard or feeding the cattle.

Prayers and well wishes for Amy too.


----------



## KittyChris (Jan 5, 2014)

DFL, that is a lovely pattern, thank you for adding another item to my library  

Julie, that certainly is a scenic route, though I didn't watch the whole video. 
Mel, that would make a nice drive in a James Bond type car. Or on a motorcycle. 

Tricia, your Madryn is lovely. An excellent use of the colors you have!&#10035;&#65039;&#128158;

Drops does definitely have some lovely patterns. If only I had the time.......


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

KittyChris said:


> DFL, that is a lovely pattern, thank you for adding another item to my library
> 
> Julie, that certainly is a scenic route, though I didn't watch the whole video.
> Mel, that would make a nice drive in a James Bond type car. Or on a motorcycle.
> ...


Fair enough- it is quite long! But there is far too much rock falls and slips for anyone to drive it now.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Interesting pattern:
Four sisters by Lady in Yarn 
http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/four-sisters-2


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> Interesting pattern:
> Four sisters by Lady in Yarn
> http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/four-sisters-2


Another added to my library. Thanks, Jane! Hope little Tango is doing better.


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

That is a great one for little amounts of left over yarn Jane!!


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Jane, thanks for the pattern. I have downloaded it as I have plenty of yarn leftover from my shawls to make some of these as gifts. 

Thanks, Linda.


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

What a great scarf pattern. Saved this one too! Thanks Jane. Also sending healing vibes to Tango, hope he is feeling better tonight.

Finally got to see the tulips at the Biltmore Estate. I think I waited a little too long. but the colors were still very pretty to see.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

sisu said:


> What a great scarf pattern. Saved this one too! Thanks Jane. Also sending healing vibes to Tango, hope he is feeling better tonight.
> 
> Finally got to see the tulips at the Biltmore Estate. I think I waited a little too long. but the colors were still very pretty to see.


Absolutely beautiful, Caryn!


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Love the tulips, Caryn.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> Interesting pattern:
> Four sisters by Lady in Yarn
> http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/four-sisters-2


Nice scarf. Can see using some bamboo for a summer version of it.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Caryn--beautiful gardens. So nice to have them close by.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Norma--Rec'd notice from Liat Gat that she will be in New South Wales Camp this summer. I assume she meant Wales

Intro http://www.knittersguildnsw.org.au/camp-2015

Some eye candy http://www.knittersguildnsw.org.au/mgallery


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Think she means New South Wales, Australia, especially since the link ends au. for Australia. That's where I lived as a child.

Sue


tamarque said:


> Norma--Rec'd notice from Liat Gat that she will be in New South Wales Camp this summer. I assume she meant Wales
> 
> Intro http://www.knittersguildnsw.org.au/camp-2015
> 
> Some eye candy http://www.knittersguildnsw.org.au/mgallery


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Caryn, those are beautiful gardens.

Sue


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Jane, I do hope that Tango is feeling better.

Sue


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Thanks, Tricia.

She was discharged yesterday. I think the J tube hole is nearly healed. However, the hospitalization caused a flare up of her gastroparesis, so we are doing IV fluids at home. She is really hoping that she might go back to work by Friday. We'll see.

Sue


triciad19 said:


> Prayers and well wishes for Amy too.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

britgirl said:


> Think she means New South Wales, Australia, especially since the link ends au. for Australia. That's where I lived as a child.
> 
> Sue


Thanks Sue. I was looking for some info in the body of the post for location. Didn't check the address bar. Well, maybe Roz will be interested.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Sue-so glad Amy is out of the hospital and hoping her healing progresses rapidly and well.


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Beautiful shawl.

Sue


dragonflylace said:


> Have to pass this one along...pattern is written in charts only...haven't examined it yet, but I think it is lovely. Oh yes, it is free!!!!!
> 
> http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/saana


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

tamarque said:


> Sue-so glad Amy is out of the hospital and hoping her healing progresses rapidly and well.


Ditto from me, Sue. So glad she's on the mend. Will continue to keep her in my prayers.


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

I can't imagine not carrying a purse. It seems like I always have so much stuff to carry, and sometimes it just seems so heavy.

Sue


Ronie said:


> I didn't carry a purse for the longest time.. then when I realized I did need one I got a small one.. left it in a Taco Bell on a Friday didn't notice until Monday!!! that was scary.. and no we don't have a Taco Bell in our town so it wasn't a matter of just driving down the block.. I got it back.. all the money still in it, and we tracked our credit card for a few months afterwards and it was all good.. but I did get a larger purse.. I got one that is like a back pack and when I go for hikes I can carry my water in it too.. I have special zippered pouch for my camera.. it is small so its not a problem.. my Cannon was large and cumbersome!!


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

You and me both. I had two episodes this week, but none today, and I have been able to knit too. I am finishing a shawl off with an I-cord bindoff that i have never done, and quite enjoying, although it seems to be taking forever.

Sue


MissMelba said:


> Day seven of the wobblies for me, criminy. But at least no full spins. And I can still knit. Well if I don't go down for a nap that is, lol.
> 
> Melanie


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

britgirl said:


> Think she means New South Wales, Australia, especially since the link ends au. for Australia. That's where I lived as a child.
> 
> Sue


Would seem likely!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

tamarque said:


> Thanks Sue. I was looking for some info in the body of the post for location. Didn't check the address bar. Well, maybe Roz will be interested.


*Tanya!* have you looked at a Map?!!!!!!!! Ros is as far from NSW as you are from Ronie, in the Pacific NW!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

Thanks for the tours of the tulips, Caryn!

Thanks also for the stash buster scarf pattern, Jane. Tango is still in my thoughts and prayers for healing.

Thank you for posting the map overlay, Julie. I had no idea how Australia and the U.S. compared size-wise. What an eye opener!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

TLL said:


> Thanks for the tours of the tulips, Caryn!
> 
> Thanks also for the stash buster scarf pattern, Jane. Tango is still in my thoughts and prayers for healing.
> 
> Thank you for posting the map overlay, Julie. I had no idea how Australia and the U.S. compared size-wise. What an eye opener!


It doesn't look like it on the average projection that they use for World Maps, and New Zealand comes out the oddest shape, if it shows up at all.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

sisu said:


> Finally got to see the tulips at the Biltmore Estate. I think I waited a little too long. but the colors were still very pretty to see.


That is a fine display. Thank you for the photos.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

tamarque said:


> Norma--Rec'd notice from Liat Gat that she will be in New South Wales Camp this summer. I assume she meant Wales
> 
> Intro http://www.knittersguildnsw.org.au/camp-2015
> 
> Some eye candy http://www.knittersguildnsw.org.au/mgallery


Unfortunately this is Australia. I do think she is great!!


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

britgirl said:


> ...She was discharged yesterday. ...She is really hoping that she might go back to work by Friday. ...


Glad to hear that she is no longer in the hospital. I know that she is anxious to get back to work, but I am thinking that she needs time to recuperate.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

TLL said:


> ...Thank you for posting the map overlay, Julie. I had no idea how Australia and the U.S. compared size-wise. What an eye opener!


Yes - very interesting.


----------



## kaixixang (Jul 16, 2012)

*DFL* --> I have most of the shawls from the http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/saana link.

And I just received a more official notice of a sale coming up via PM from a UK KP friend.


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

Julie That is so interesting to see the overlay of Australia on the U.S. I also did not realize how big Australia is! 

Glad people enjoyed the tulip pics. I do appreciate having those gardens so nearbye Tanya. I think the next time I go will be to see the azalea gardens and then the rhododendron


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

TLL said:


> Thank you for posting the map overlay, Julie. I had no idea how Australia and the U.S. compared size-wise. What an eye opener!


Me too. 

Sue, so glad that Amy is home now. I hope the other concern settles down. Praying for continued healing. Sue, can those episodes of wobblies be brought on by stress? You've had your share lately. Hope that they clear up for you and stay away.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

sisu said:


> Julie That is so interesting to see the overlay of Australia on the U.S. I also did not realize how big Australia is!
> 
> Glad people enjoyed the tulip pics. I do appreciate having those gardens so nearbye Tanya. I think the next time I go will be to see the azalea gardens and then the rhododendron


We were taught in school that it was the world's largest island, it is now accepted that it is a continent. 
I live near our Regional Gardens, once upon a time I would have walked over to take photos- will have to see about finding a ride over, one day.
Aren't Azaleas and Rhododendrons a wonderful spring show?!


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

britgirl said:


> I can't imagine not carrying a purse. It seems like I always have so much stuff to carry, and sometimes it just seems so heavy.
> 
> Sue


When young(er) those huge leather bags were popular and I had mine which I loved. It carried everything under the sun. It actually did damage to my neck and shoulders to the point that by my mid-20's even a winter jacket was excruciating to wear. There were people who jokingly called be a bag lady for all I used to carry around. Well, it all came to a screeching halt one day when the pain was so great I finally saw a chiropractor. Never carried a bag since then. Even for shopping, when in the City, I used shopping carts and recall hauling them up several flights of stairs in the old walk up buildings in which I usually lived. But no more pursues or bags. And when I began to drive, after leaving the City, that was the cat's meow. Lots of room on seats for all the papers, folders, books, wallets, date books and tools and knitting and even the kids. I feel so much freer without one of those things to worry about. And id and money are in my pocket. I will carry in my date book and notebook to a meeting but that is it.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Ah well, I guess as my 'neighbour' for so long, I have taken that for granted. Also on my way to Scotland it took more than 5 hours to cross from Sydney to Darwin, in an Airbus, and they are not exactly slow.



eshlemania said:


> Me too.
> 
> Sue, so glad that Amy is home now. I hope the other concern settles down. Praying for continued healing. Sue, can those episodes of wobblies be brought on by stress? You've had your share lately. Hope that they clear up for you and stay away.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

britgirl said:


> You and me both. I had two episodes this week, but none today, and I have been able to knit too. I am finishing a shawl off with an I-cord bindoff that i have never done, and quite enjoying, although it seems to be taking forever.
> 
> Sue


Love I-cord bind offs. They become very easy to do. Need to remember that an I-cord is actually several rows of knitting so when you do a 3 st or 4 st cord it is really 3 or rows of knitting. I find this perspective makes me feel that the process is really a very fast one.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Normaedern said:


> Unfortunately this is Australia. I do think she is great!!


I do too


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

sisu said:


> Julie That is so interesting to see the overlay of Australia on the U.S. I also did not realize how big Australia is!
> 
> Glad people enjoyed the tulip pics. I do appreciate having those gardens so nearbye Tanya. I think the next time I go will be to see the azalea gardens and then the rhododendron


We have some beautiful botanical gardens in my region, too, but I don't visit. There is so much greenery and flowers right around me that the need is not there. But there is the large research and garden center in Millbrook, NY and one in Rhinebeck, NY. What I have enjoyed is the stone garden closer to me--a huge garden of stone walks and walls that one man has been doing over many years. In the summer they have concerts there: it has become a cultural spot for many visitors. Quite a remarkable undertaking for an individual.

http://www.opus40.org


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> Yes - very interesting.


 :thumbup: 
I find it even more interesting when you see the overlays with Europe- just how small many discrete countries are.


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

tamarque said:


> We have some beautiful botanical gardens in my region, too, but I don't visit. There is so much greenery and flowers right around me that the need is not there. But there is the large research and garden center in Millbrook, NY and one in Rhinebeck, NY. What I have enjoyed is the stone garden closer to me--a huge garden of stone walks and walls that one man has been doing over many years. In the summer they have concerts there: it has become a cultural spot for many visitors. Quite a remarkable undertaking for an individual.
> 
> http://www.opus40.org


I actually have been there and saw a Richie Havens concert in the early 80's! It was a remarkable place.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

sisu said:


> I actually have been there and saw a Richie Havens concert in the early 80's! It was a remarkable place.


I remember that concert! Awesome.


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

Caryn those gardens are beautiful.. and your so luck to see them when the Tulips are still in bloom.. I bet the Azaleas and Rhododendron's will be beautiful too.. we have those here too. My Azaleas are in sad shape but still small.. so they may be a miniature variety. I will be fertilizing them this spring as soon as I can get the the hardware store and find what is right for them. Our Tulips have not come up yet.. we tilled with a pitch fork the ground last year.. thinking we would plant some trees or something there and we must of turned most of the bulbs. 

That is so sad about the Opus park.. what a vision he had and for it to be destroyed like that is devastating. It is good that with pictures and man power that they are working on repairing it.. It kinda sounds like it is repaired enough for visitors now!! 

LOL Julie.. your right I never thought of how large Australia is.. the maps really aren't a very good visual for this are they... 

Sue I am so glad you and Amy are doing better.. I sure hope she can get back to work soon... I am sure she is getting antsy!!


----------



## MissMelba (Jun 9, 2012)

Beautiful tulips Caryn. Thanks for sharing. My kitchen garden is giving me blooms: bell peppers, tomatoes (planted way too many), strawberries, and a huge cantaloupe vine. 

So glad Amy is improving Sue. Hoping for continued good news.

I always carry a purse albeit a smallish one. I never liked things in my pockets. Since many of you do not carry a purse, do you carry a knitting bag? I agree with Tanya that a pick-up truck is a great thing for hauling everything. I told my DH that he will always own one, lol.

Ready for the I-cord bind off but am having trouble with the provisional cast on for the first few stitches but a few more tries and this will be resolved. I am using the provisional so that I can graft the ends together for a (hopefully) seamless join. 728 stitches to bind off plus all the cast-on's for the I-cord.  This is going to take a while.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Ronie said:


> Caryn those gardens are beautiful.. and your so luck to see them when the Tulips are still in bloom.. I bet the Azaleas and Rhododendron's will be beautiful too.. we have those here too. My Azaleas are in sad shape but still small.. so they may be a miniature variety. I will be fertilizing them this spring as soon as I can get the the hardware store and find what is right for them. Our Tulips have not come up yet.. we tilled with a pitch fork the ground last year.. thinking we would plant some trees or something there and we must of turned most of the bulbs.
> 
> That is so sad about the Opus park.. what a vision he had and for it to be destroyed like that is devastating. It is good that with pictures and man power that they are working on repairing it.. It kinda sounds like it is repaired enough for visitors now!!
> 
> ...


 :thumbup: I guess crossing the Pacific as I did at nearly 10 years old, gives one a very graphic idea of the scale of things. It took a whole day to cross Panama, and look how narrow that is to the rest of America! And we took a further two plus, weeks to reach New Zealand.


----------



## dragonflylace (Jul 2, 2012)

kaixixang said:


> *DFL* --> I have most of the shawls from the http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/saana link.
> 
> And I just received a more official notice of a sale coming up via PM from a UK KP friend.


Is this sale through Ravelry?


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

MissMelba said:


> Beautiful tulips Caryn. Thanks for sharing. My kitchen garden is giving me blooms: bell peppers, tomatoes (planted way too many), strawberries, and a huge cantaloupe vine.
> 
> So glad Amy is improving Sue. Hoping for continued good news.
> 
> ...


So envy you your flourishing garden. Today I may be able to finally walk into the garden and see about lifting the fence that came down in an early winter storm. The deer have been fertilizing the garden and am sure they will be extra po'd when they can't get in any longer.

I think once you get the I-cord going it will become an easy and rhythmical process, mesmerizing even, and will go faster than you expect. The provisional cast on is only a few stitches so will not have much of an impact on your time.

Re Bags: I find myself using one of my market bags for carrying knitting. They have so little weight. On occasion I actually use them for market and they hold so much. They just go from store counter to vehicle.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Ronie said:


> Caryn those gardens are beautiful.. and your so luck to see them when the Tulips are still in bloom.. I bet the Azaleas and Rhododendron's will be beautiful too.. we have those here too. My Azaleas are in sad shape but still small.. so they may be a miniature variety. I will be fertilizing them this spring as soon as I can get the the hardware store and find what is right for them. Our Tulips have not come up yet.. we tilled with a pitch fork the ground last year.. thinking we would plant some trees or something there and we must of turned most of the bulbs.
> 
> That is so sad about the Opus park.. what a vision he had and for it to be destroyed like that is devastating. It is good that with pictures and man power that they are working on repairing it.. It kinda sounds like it is repaired enough for visitors now!! ........


Opus 40 is almost all rebuilt now and open to the public. They seem to have raised the monies needed. I appreciate that they are using Fite's original methods and tools for the rebuild and taking their place on the National Historic Register seriously. It really is a magna opus, just a spectacular place to be in.


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

Spring really is here. We have had a few lovely days but there is a nip in the air today despite the bright sunshine -brisk breeze too; good drying weather.
Those tulips are lovely; mine are just coming out.


sisu said:


> Finally got to see the tulips at the Biltmore Estate. I think I waited a little too long. but the colors were still very pretty to see.


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

Sue, I am so glad to hear that Amy is doing better. I hope you can get some rest now, too.

Opus 40 is amazing. It looks like it would be an interesting place to explore. 

Melanie, yes, I will carry a knitting bag and throw my phone and wallet in there. Knitting: can't leave home without it.


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

linda09 said:


> Spring really is here. We have had a few lovely days but there is a nip in the air today despite the bright sunshine -brisk breeze too; good drying weather.
> Those tulips are lovely; mine are just coming out.


Our grass is starting to green up.


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

If I am going somewhere that I will be staying awhile I will bring a tote with me.. with either knitting or crochet in it. But for the most part I don't carry one. I have had jobs where I could take a tote with me every day. I got a lot of knitting in then


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

saw some daffodils coming up thru the earth--no flowers at all yet. no crocuses. they may have all went under.


----------



## KittyChris (Jan 5, 2014)

Caryn, thanks so much for the garden pictures. It is wonderful to see all the flowers starting to bloom. I actually do have crocuses finally and will post a picture of them. YAY&#8252;&#65039;&#127802;&#128151;&#127752;


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

KittyChris said:


> Caryn, thanks so much for the garden pictures. It is wonderful to see all the flowers starting to bloom. I actually do have crocuses finally and will post a picture of them. YAY‼🌺💗🌈


What a glorious colour they are, Chris!


----------



## KittyChris (Jan 5, 2014)

Tanya, love the Opus40 outdoor sculpture. There is a place near me called Columcille that a man paid to have these huge stones brought in to set up similar to the Isle of Iona off Scotland. Kind of a spiritual place like Stonehenge. Maybe I will look for a link in a minute and add it.

ETA - http://www.columcille.org


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

KittyChris said:


> Caryn, thanks so much for the garden pictures. It is wonderful to see all the flowers starting to bloom. I actually do have crocuses finally and will post a picture of them. YAY‼🌺💗🌈


Goegeous colour. Wonder if I can find yarn in that shade.


----------



## KittyChris (Jan 5, 2014)

Julie, I had no idea how huge Australia is. Thanks for showing that. 

On the subject of carrying bags, I have always carried a bag. I just don't carry it on my shoulders for many years now. And when I became single I started carrying around an additional satchel which I seemed to need to carry precious things and paperwork in. I still carry to work everyday. It has a pair of shoes, a sweater and now a shawl or two, extra pair of socks a brush and hair elastic a and clips now that I have taken to growing my hair long again. Now that I am well over the most annoying hot flash days.
ETA a spelling fix


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

TLL said:


> Our grass is starting to green up.


Yep and the pastures. The daffodils are up, not sure if they are blooming yet. At a house I cleaned this week, the daffodils and tulips were up and almost over. It was a protected south part of the yard.

Chris, your crocuses are great. Such a deep purple. I love that park with the stones. Beautiful. 



Linda said:


> Gorgeous colour. Wonder if I can find yarn in that shade.


Oh, yes!


----------



## KittyChris (Jan 5, 2014)

linda09 said:


> Goegeous colour. Wonder if I can find yarn in that shade.


I know! They are nice and freshly sprouted and the color is amazing. In fact I was thinking about taking a ride to the LYS but decided I really need to use up my stash first. Sigh.. Oh I forgot I do have a skein of a purple and I promised my niece to make her a pair of fingerless mitts with. Ahh, that won't get done until the fall as I am sure to be busy for the next couple of months.


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

eshlemania said:


> Oh, yes!


Wonderwool Wales in 2 weeks - I'll be on the hunt.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

It is quite vast, and unlike the USA will never support very large populations over much of it's area- rainfall is just too uncertain.



KittyChris said:


> Julie, I had no idea how huge Australia is. Thanks for showing that.
> 
> On the subject of carrying bags, I have always carried a bag. I just don't carry it on my shoulders for many years now. And when I became single I started carrying around an additional satchel which I seemed to need to carry precious things and paperwork in. I still carry to work everyday. It has a pair of shoes, a sweater and now a shawl or two, extra pair of socks a brush and hair elastic a and clips now that I have taken to growing my hair long again. Now that I am well over the most annoying hot flash days.
> ETA a spelling fix


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

What beautiful colours, Chris. My garden is all yellows and green with the daffs and forsythia and the grass. I had a couple of crocuses but they only lasted a day. I need to try and get a little more colour back into my garden. it has been sadly neglected for some years now, shame on me. I used to love gardening. I would be out there bright and early in the day.

Sue

Sue


KittyChris said:


> Caryn, thanks so much for the garden pictures. It is wonderful to see all the flowers starting to bloom. I actually do have crocuses finally and will post a picture of them. YAY‼🌺💗🌈


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Just too many areas where the land is inhospitable to humans.

Sue


Lurker 2 said:


> It is quite vast, and unlike the USA will never support very large populations over much of it's area- rainfall is just too uncertain.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

britgirl said:


> Just too many areas where the land is inhospitable to humans.
> 
> Sue


Indeed!


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

I just finished my Affinity shawl, and my first attempt at an I-cord bindoff, which I did enjoy despite it taking a while to do. Thisis the shawl that is Edwardian inspired, and that Jane just recently started. I really enjoyed knitting it and doing some different stitches. Hope I might get to block it tomorrow.

Sue


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Chris those crocus are a wonderful colour. The orange in the centre gives them a zing :thumbup:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

britgirl said:


> I just finished my Affinity shawl, and my first attempt at an I-cord bindoff, which I did enjoy despite it taking a while to do. Thisis the shawl that is Edwardian inspired, and that Jane just recently started. I really enjoyed knitting it and doing some different stitches. Hope I might get to block it tomorrow.
> 
> Sue


Looking really good, even though unblocked! The I-cord edging looks good too.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

linda09 said:


> Goegeous colour. Wonder if I can find yarn in that shade.


Two minds but a single thought!!!


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Looking exceedingly good all ready. :thumbup:


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

KittyChris said:


> Caryn, thanks so much for the garden pictures. It is wonderful to see all the flowers starting to bloom. I actually do have crocuses finally and will post a picture of them. YAY‼🌺💗🌈


Gorgeous. Favorite color.


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

britgirl said:


> I just finished my Affinity shawl, and my first attempt at an I-cord bindoff, which I did enjoy despite it taking a while to do. Thisis the shawl that is Edwardian inspired, and that Jane just recently started. I really enjoyed knitting it and doing some different stitches. Hope I might get to block it tomorrow.
> 
> Sue


I love it! Great job, Sue! I really like your color combination, too. 

Thanks for the Spring flowers, Chris!!!


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

KittyChris said:


> Tanya, love the Opus40 outdoor sculpture. There is a place near me called Columcille that a man paid to have these huge stones brought in to set up similar to the Isle of Iona off Scotland. Kind of a spiritual place like Stonehenge. Maybe I will look for a link in a minute and add it.
> 
> ETA - http://www.columcille.org


Looks quite a nice place to walk and visit. Wonderful when people use their money to create beautiful public spaces and spaces that honor our human history.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

britgirl said:


> I just finished my Affinity shawl...


I love that colourway with those beads. Looking great!


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

Oh that deep purple crocus is lovely Chris. I once had iris is that color. Quite amazing. That Columcille place Is quite interesting and looks like a very peaceful place to spend some time. 

Sue, the Affinity shawl looks super even unblocked! The beads really do add a nice feeling to the whole thing and that icord bind off is very nice!


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Sue --your Affinity looks terrific. Love the warmth of the color and bead work. Am sure it will be special when blocked. Like that I-cord bind off very much. So different than most of the patterns we have worked on/looked at.


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Sue, I love your shawl. The beads really pop on that one. Can't wait to see it blocked.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Looking really good, even though unblocked! The I-cord edging looks good too.


Ditto from me, Sue.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Look what I found in another KP forum. A delicate crochet summer scarf/shawlette

http://makemydaycreative.com/2014/05/02/summer-sprigs-lace-scarf/


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

Going to look really good after blocking, Sue. I like icord bind offs. I did one recently for thr button bands of a jacket and am very pleased with the effect.


britgirl said:


> I just finished my Affinity shawl, and my first attempt at an I-cord bindoff, which I did enjoy despite it taking a while to do. Thisis the shawl that is Edwardian inspired, and that Jane just recently started. I really enjoyed knitting it and doing some different stitches. Hope I might get to block it tomorrow.
> 
> Sue


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

Normaedern said:


> Two minds but a single thought!!!


 :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

tamarque said:


> Look what I found in another KP forum. A delicate crochet summer scarf/shawlette
> 
> http://makemydaycreative.com/2014/05/02/summer-sprigs-lace-scarf/


*NICE!!!*


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

I really like that - pity my crochet skils are iffy at best.


tamarque said:


> Look what I found in another KP forum. A delicate crochet summer scarf/shawlette
> 
> http://makemydaycreative.com/2014/05/02/summer-sprigs-lace-scarf/


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Me too. Not sure I am up to trying that, but it is really nice.

Sue


linda09 said:


> I really like that - pity my crochet skils are iffy at best.


----------



## Jacki (Feb 10, 2011)

Hi all! Love all the pretty flower pictures. I'll have to take some of the ones that grow wild here as none of my "domesticated" ones are out yet. My favorite nursery opens tomorrow and if I have any wherewithal I'll take some pics. Their bulbs should be up and pretty by now. I'll bring home a couple of pansy colors. All I can trust until after Mother's Day at this altitude.

Lovely knitting Sue! I like the beads too and it is really going to look great after blocking. Looks darn good now!


----------



## MissMelba (Jun 9, 2012)

Glorious color in those crocuses Chris. And if you do find that color in a yarn Linda, please post so we can admire 

Can't wait to see your shawl blocked Sue. The bead placement is great. With all the pointy edged shawls the I-cord is going to be a nice treat.


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/umbrella-helene

Hey, Ronie, this is for your room full of lace.


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

eshlemania said:


> http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/umbrella-helene
> 
> Hey, Ronie, this is for your room full of lace.


That's great!


----------



## KittyChris (Jan 5, 2014)

tamarque said:


> Look what I found in another KP forum. A delicate crochet summer scarf/shawlette
> 
> http://makemydaycreative.com/2014/05/02/summer-sprigs-lace-scarf/


That is very nice. I will be emailing the link to my sister, as I have done with several crochet items including the Drops email with the ponchos. She will be done with a baby blanket shortly and I am trying to entice her into making something other than blankets.

Sue, I like your shawl and am really looking forward to seeing it blocked.

Now I have a question. I just heard on Ravelry someone said that the silver lined beads tarnish and can darken the wool. I had assumed that the silver just meant the color. So I am wondering if this is true and what can be done to prevent hurting the yarn. I will be using silver lined beads for my next 2 projects.


----------



## KittyChris (Jan 5, 2014)

Ps - here is my Spring is Coming cowl that I just completed after 3 starts. It needs to be blocked and the couple end woven in still.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

KittyChris said:


> Ps - here is my Spring is Coming cowl that I just completed after 3 starts. It needs to be blocked and the couple end woven in still.


It looks great, Chris!


----------



## flladyslipper (Sep 15, 2012)

Hi Ladies - I need some help. I am knitting my first garment Ladies Open Front Vest. I have finished the back and the instructions say to bind off 45 sts. at the beginning of the next 2 rows. I did the first 45 - then I cut my yarn and I don't think that I should have?? Don't I have to knit and turn to get to the next row?? Any and all help would be appreciated.


----------



## Belle1 (May 20, 2012)

flladyslipper said:


> Hi Ladies - I need some help. I am knitting my first garment Ladies Open Front Vest. I have finished the back and the instructions say to bind off 45 sts. at the beginning of the next 2 rows. I did the first 45 - then I cut my yarn and I don't think that I should have?? Don't I have to knit and turn to get to the next row?? Any and all help would be appreciated.


I just responded under the 3/22 thread. Hope this helps.


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

That looks great, Chris. Can't wait to see it blocked.

Sue


KittyChris said:


> Ps - here is my Spring is Coming cowl that I just completed after 3 starts. It needs to be blocked and the couple end woven in still.


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Chris, your scarf looks great. Looking forward to blocking pictures.


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

KittyChris said:


> Ps - here is my Spring is Coming cowl that I just completed after 3 starts. It needs to be blocked and the couple end woven in still.


Very nice, Chris! It is so light and airy.


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Just finished another shawl. It called for 400 yards, and I had a skein of 420 yards that I really wanted to use up, and took a chance I had enough. As I got to the final chart with 42 rows, I was really beginning to wonder. I thought I might make 28 which was the end of a pattern repeat. However, I only made it to 22. Then you were supposed to do as many garter rows as you wanted to finish it off. One person did 10, but I only did 3. Somehow I just guessed right as I just had enough to bind off. I was so concerned I wouldn't have had enough and would have had to tink back nearly two rows. I still have to block it and I am hoping it won't be obvious that I abbreviated it. It is a half circle with "pi" construction. I have to remember in future that 420 yards is pushing it for making a shawl.

Sue


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Looks great, Sue.


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

britgirl said:


> Just finished another shawl. It called for 400 yards, and I had a skein of 420 yards that I really wanted to use up, and took a chance I had enough. As I got to the final chart with 42 rows, I was really beginning to wonder. I thought I might make 28 which was the end of a pattern repeat. However, I only made it to 22. Then you were supposed to do as many garter rows as you wanted to finish it off. One person did 10, but I only did 3. Somehow I just guessed right as I just had enough to bind off. I was so concerned I wouldn't have had enough and would have had to tink back nearly two rows. I still have to block it and I am hoping it won't be obvious that I abbreviated it. It is a half circle with "pi" construction. I have to remember in future that 420 yards is pushing it for making a shawl.
> 
> Sue


Whew!!! Congratulations, Sue, on another beautiful shawl.


----------



## flladyslipper (Sep 15, 2012)

Thank you so much Belle and Eshlemania!!! You are life savers!! I'll let you know how it come as I go along.


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

flladyslipper said:


> Thank you so much Belle and Eshlemania!!! You are life savers!! I'll let you know how it come as I go along.


We love photos!


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

britgirl said:


> Just finished another shawl. It called for 400 yards, and I had a skein of 420 yards that I really wanted to use up, and took a chance I had enough. As I got to the final chart with 42 rows, I was really beginning to wonder. I thought I might make 28 which was the end of a pattern repeat. However, I only made it to 22. Then you were supposed to do as many garter rows as you wanted to finish it off. One person did 10, but I only did 3. Somehow I just guessed right as I just had enough to bind off. I was so concerned I wouldn't have had enough and would have had to tink back nearly two rows. I still have to block it and I am hoping it won't be obvious that I abbreviated it. It is a half circle with "pi" construction. I have to remember in future that 420 yards is pushing it for making a shawl.
> 
> Sue


Sue, I think it looks great!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

eshlemania said:


> Looks great, Sue.


I agree!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

KittyChris said:


> Ps - here is my Spring is Coming cowl that I just completed after 3 starts. It needs to be blocked and the couple end woven in still.


Looking good, Chris!


----------



## kaixixang (Jul 16, 2012)

dragonflylace said:


> Is this sale through Ravelry?


If you can forgive some of the gibberish...I like to relax in type...the photos are of doilies I'm interested in selling.
http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-258968-33.html

I'm only releasing my paypal address through PM mode. After a brief computer glitch with Dad's Windows account...I'm twice as gun shy about releasing certain addresses.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

KittyChris said:


> ...I just heard on Ravelry someone said that the silver lined beads tarnish and can darken the wool. ...


I was warned about using them by the designer of Affinity. However, I am stubbornly (i.e.stupidly) using them in mine. She said."I hesitate to recommend using silver-lined beads unless they have an opaque color/AB finish for the silver does tarnish over time"


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

KittyChris said:


> Ps - here is my Spring is Coming cowl ..l.


Nice  Well done, Chris.
You can't go wrong with that classic creamy colour, can you? This will be lovely on.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

britgirl said:


> Just finished another shawl. ...


Which pattern is this, Sue? Anniversary?
Scary to run short & have to fudge it - don't want to be there. However, I have read many times of people who cut things short & they turn out great. No one would ever know that it wasn't supposed to be that way.
It looks fine to me. 
I am glad that you are getting time for yourself, again.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Good morning, Jane! What time is it with you? Sunday morning obviously- as it is 7 -35 p.m., here.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> Good morning, Jane! What time is it with you? Sunday morning obviously- as it is 7 -35 p.m., here.


It is 9:35am in France right now.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> It is 9:35am in France right now.


I had an idea they were an hour ahead of Britain, which would seem to be accurate. Coffee and Croissants?


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> I had an idea they were an hour ahead of Britain, which would seem to be accurate. Coffee and Croissants?


Yes - an hour's difference.
Coffee, baquette & cheese - with maybe a little pâté de foie, I am thinking. Croissants can be habit forming - but so good.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Chris, your cowl is very pretty :thumbup:


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Sue, that was a close call but the end result is very pretty :thumbup:


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Sue, that was a close call but the end result is very pretty :thumbup:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> Yes - an hour's difference.
> Coffee, baquette & cheese - with maybe a little pâté de foie, I am thinking. Croissants can be habit forming - but so good.


 :thumbup: I know- that is why I never make them now!


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

OOOH! Jane, that sounds much better than porridge for breakfast.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

It does, doesn't it!?


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

eshlemania said:


> http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/umbrella-helene
> 
> Hey, Ronie, this is for your room full of lace.


What an interesting idea.


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

Miss Pam said:


> It looks great, Chris!


 :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

It's going to be really pretty, Sue.


britgirl said:


> Just finished another shawl. It called for 400 yards, and I had a skein of 420 yards that I really wanted to use up, and took a chance I had enough. As I got to the final chart with 42 rows, I was really beginning to wonder. I thought I might make 28 which was the end of a pattern repeat. However, I only made it to 22. Then you were supposed to do as many garter rows as you wanted to finish it off. One person did 10, but I only did 3. Somehow I just guessed right as I just had enough to bind off. I was so concerned I wouldn't have had enough and would have had to tink back nearly two rows. I still have to block it and I am hoping it won't be obvious that I abbreviated it. It is a half circle with "pi" construction. I have to remember in future that 420 yards is pushing it for making a shawl.
> 
> Sue


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> I was warned about using them by the designer of Affinity. However, I am stubbornly (i.e.stupidly) using them in mine. She said."I hesitate to recommend using silver-lined beads unless they have an opaque color/AB finish for the silver does tarnish over time"


Are you in contact with Umoza, Jane? She would know. I have it in my head that at she recommended silver lined - though I may have dreamed that. My oldest beaded shawl is now 6 years old and there is no sign of tarnishing.


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

Normaedern said:


> OOOH! Jane, that sounds much better than porridge for breakfast.


Doesn't it just but I'll stick to the oats; croissant give me indigestion unfortunately.


----------



## KittyChris (Jan 5, 2014)

jscaplen said:


> Nice  Well done, Chris.
> You can't go wrong with that classic creamy colour, can you? This will be lovely on.


I absolutely love this color! I am so glad that I decided to order it, thanks. 
The beads for the Spring Fling are matte and AB. The Foolish Hearts are not either but it is all a learning experience. The yarn for that is almost gaudy hot pink, it will most likely go to my DGD. And clue 2 is done, a very interesting way to make a symmetrical scarf, but might be difficult to attempt on a full lace pattern like Toni's Winter Wonderland.


----------



## KittyChris (Jan 5, 2014)

Sue you are a machine! Looking forward to seeing this shawl blocked too.


----------



## KittyChris (Jan 5, 2014)

Normaedern said:


> OOOH! Jane, that sounds much better than porridge for breakfast.


 :thumbup: ‼✨💞❇


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

linda09 said:


> Are you in contact with Umoza, Jane? She would know.


Okay - I'll ask her.
The only thing that I remember that she mentioned specifically was the AB finish.


> My oldest beaded shawl is now 6 years old and there is no sign of tarnishing.


I guess it would depend on how often it gets washed?


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

KittyChris said:


> ...Foolish Hearts... clue 2 is done, a very interesting way to make a symmetrical scarf...


Good going 
I am 3/4 done.
It is an interesting construction.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> I guess it would depend on how often it gets washed?


It seems the question is whether the lining has a protective coat. Is that coat visible? Or marked on the packaging? Or can you contact the mftr to find out?


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Sue--you have done so much shawl knitting that you probably have a very good sense about what you can get out of a skein. That said, you did very well on the Affinity.

Crhis--You cowl is wonderful. When blocked it will be perfect.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

How is Umoza doing? Was thinking about her the other day but don't have her contact info other than thru KP. Don't know if she is still reading here.


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Jane, sounds like a yummy breakfast.  Give Umoza our love!


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

KittyChris said:


> I absolutely love this color! I am so glad that I decided to order it, thanks.
> The beads for the Spring Fling are matte and AB. The Foolish Hearts are not either but it is all a learning experience. The yarn for that is almost gaudy hot pink, it will most likely go to my DGD. And clue 2 is done, a very interesting way to make a symmetrical scarf, but might be difficult to attempt on a full lace pattern like Toni's Winter Wonderland.


Is this the wool on the spool from Lion Brand that we ordered? With a bigger needle, I think my pattern would look great in this yarn. 

Beautiful doilies, Kaixixang!

Have a blessed day, all! I'm off and running already.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

linda09 said:


> Doesn't it just but I'll stick to the oats; croissant give me indigestion unfortunately.


I guess that will be the high fat content, being the problem.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

KittyChris said:


> ...Foolish Hearts ... clue 2 is done....


Forgot to add - pictures, please.


----------



## dragonflylace (Jul 2, 2012)

http://megan.cc/EstonianStarflower/

You all know me...(oh my, is that good or bad???)

Anyway, just found this chart (again)...it is an all over star flower motif. It is used in many patterns, including Echo Flower:

http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/echo-flower-shawl

I am going to make another Tree of Life Afghan (have 2 more to make for Grand Children and instead of the designated middle motif, I am going to use this.

The chart above is wonderful and gives many options for how you want to read it. It is a good chart to save because it gives options for knitting in the round and would be good for design purposes, or just to try out for a swatching. The stitch count changes, but I think it is great. I used a similar pattern for Lavender Fields if anyone remembers that shawl.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

dragonflylace said:


> http://megan.cc/EstonianStarflower/
> 
> You all know me...(oh my, is that good or bad???)
> 
> ...


How very pretty the star flower is. The shawl looks amazing. Maybe one day?


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Lurker 2 said:


> How very pretty the star flower is. The shawl looks amazing. Maybe one day?


Gorgeous :thumbup:


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

linda09 said:


> Doesn't it just but I'll stick to the oats; croissant give me indigestion unfortunately.


Croissants are usually made with a white flour. I have found that white flour and processed grains cause almost immediate inflammation in my body. They also get my blood sugar in a boil in minutes. I gave up eating bagels years ago because of this. One of the symptoms in gastric irritation. Oats are a much healthier grain choice and most people don't have such an immediate reaction to them.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

dragonflylace said:


> http://megan.cc/EstonianStarflower/
> 
> You all know me...(oh my, is that good or bad???)
> 
> ...


Have liked many of Megan's patterns and she is so generous in not charging for them. Found the Echo Shawl already in my saved folder but nice to see it featured here again.


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

DFL, I love that Estonian flower. I have the shawl in my library. Nice to have it brought to the front of my mind again. My Lavender Fields is still a WIP. It in on my list of things to get done this year.  Beautiful pattern.


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

Sue I love that!!! and I can't wait to see your magical final touches to it!! Great color and beads too 

Love the scarf Tanya.. I think after a person got the pattern memorized it would go quite quickly ...


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

Bev that is very pretty.. I bet a doll size would be fun to make.. they would also my great tie backs for curtains  

Chris that is going to be stunning.. I like the nice long cowls.. although I have not worn one. I would most likely get it caught on everything.. but I think they look great!

Wow Sue your making up for some lost time  2 WIP's  happy dance time... and this is so pretty.. If you hadn't said you cut it short I would of never known  It looks like you will have a lot of blocking to do... Do you give these away as gifts?? I would imagine you have a chest full of them.. all very pretty too.. 

I love that estonian lace cloth! what a pretty hanky that would make.. not one to be used of course but to add to a outfit or for a dresser scarf.. I think I am going to play with it!! I have a lot of #10 cotton that would work up very pretty.. I loved the Lavender Fields pattern.. the edging is so pretty.. I need to make a folder for all the patterns I have already knitted and sort out the ones I want to make again.. 

Very pretty doily's Kaixixang it looked like you had some takers there


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

Jacki said:


> Hi!!! Have just caught up to page 52....seriously?
> 
> So far, my eyeballs and scrolling finger are sprained. I've had a heart attack (courtesy of Melanie!) stopped to pray for those in need, admired the amazing knitting (now I know what a Poppet is), admired the first "bears" of the spring....awesome Ros, learned more about bees, and numerous other things! Tango is in my thoughts too. Far too many accomplishments from y'all than I can even mention, so you know who you are, and you are marvelous!
> 
> ...


Thank you Jacki, Evan is adorable. 💞


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

jangmb said:


> Oh, my, lots of happenings!!
> So sorry to hear that dear Tango is not up to par. I do hope it is not a stroke. He has to be back to perfect health soon. Little Tango is now a definite part of LP also. We enjoy his modeling as much as seeing that glorious smiling face of Jackson.
> 
> Ros, your new bear for your lovely niece is quite precious. Your bears have just been smash hits. Your version of the Snowdrop is just as lovely as any of them. Your work is always spot on perfect.


Thank you Jan. I also hope Tango is feeling better.💞


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Ronie said:


> Sue I love that!!! and I can't wait to see your magical final touches to it!! Great color and beads too
> 
> Love the scarf Tanya.. I think after a person got the pattern memorized it would go quite quickly ...


me, too. trying to think of stash yarn for it. have some lite fingering bamboo that would be very drapey or the same fingering wt mercerized cotton used for Norma's Madryn shawl. my order should be here this week and is 8 balls in 3 or 4 different colors. wish I had some merino/cotton or silk blend which would also work. will keep looking.


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

tamarque said:


> Ros--Your bear colony is definitely on the rise. Such wonderful pictures for shared memories.


Thank you Tanya. 💞


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

maceace said:


> Ros, you are just a knitting machine! All of your bears came out beautifully! Please don't let the megrims get you - that happens to me when I don't get enough rest and stress myself out. Love your Snowdrop, your knitting is superb.
> DIANE


Thank you Diane. 💞


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

maceace said:


> I thought I would send you some pictures of my newest great-niece. She just turned one, and is a real cutie! I bought her the green dress, and decided to make her a matching sweater - I'm so glad it fit her so well - I was just guessing on size.
> 
> I must be into green. I also made a baby blanket & puzzle ball for a baby shower I'm going to in the same color!
> 
> DIANE


She is gorgeous Diane and so is your knitting. 💞


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

eshlemania said:


> ...My Lavender Fields is still a WIP. It in on my list of things to get done this year. ...


Well, now, that seems a fitting segue into sharing my plans for my May 3 hosting. I had a couple - or 3 - ideas but have settled onto this: 
I will challenge you all to dust off an abandoned project - come on - be truthful - you all have at _ *least* _ one - & we can work on them together. In the meantime, I will share some things with you about our French experience.

With a little notice, you have time to dig them out & clear the table in advance.
I will work on finishing my Montego. how about you. Sue?


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

tamarque said:


> Belle--So glad to hear from you. You have been missed. Glad your knee is healing. Love when they say this is a common procedure as if it is not invasive, painful and time consuming.


Same from me Belle, but I am sorry that you have to go through it all again. Please take care. 💞 Ros


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

jscaplen said:


> Thank you, all, for your expressions of concern about my little buddy.
> The vet hasn't been ale to find anything wrong with him but he is definitely not right. I am a little relieved to learn that it wasn't a stroke anyway.


I'm glad it isn't a stroke Jane. I hope Tango feels better soon. We love Tango!!💞


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

jscaplen said:


> Okay - just the doldrums. Jackson will cure that.


Yes he certainly will, I just got here in time for a play before his bedtime. Lots of laughter and smiles all round. 💞


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

linda09 said:


> I like the straight edges, Ros. It really is a lovely scarf.


Thank you Linda, Carmen loves it. 💞


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

jscaplen said:


> Just awful - can't bear to think of the anguish.


Me either, how sad. 💞


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

linda09 said:


> We need a group hug, Ros. I've got to return Raph to his parents tomorrow and I'm dreading it. Even though I'm exhausted and have got little knitting (or anything else) done, we've had so much fun. It doesn't help that he has reached an age where he tells me he is going to miss us and wishes we could live in his house all the time, not just for visits. I will start counting the days for the next visit, as I am sure you do with your little cutie.


Thank you Linda, I love spending time with Jackson, he is just gorgeous. 💞


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

jscaplen said:


> I do love him to pieces - he is such a sweet little character.
> I am still so worried about him because he gives me such baleful looks & he is normally so full of life.


I hope Tango is going to fine Jane. 💞


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Montego sounds good to me. How long have we been working on it, or not working on it now? Must be getting close to a year. I think you are way ahead of me, but I did get a longer cable so I am prepared!

Sue


jscaplen said:


> Well, now, that seems a fitting segue into sharing my plans for my May 3 hosting. I had a couple - or 3 - ideas but have settled onto this:
> I will challenge you all to dust off an abandoned project - come on - be truthful - you all have at _ *least* _ one - & we can work on them together. In the meantime, I will share some things with you about our French experience.
> 
> With a little notice, you have time to dig them out & clear the table in advance.
> I will work on finishing my Montego. how about you. Sue?


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

MissMelba said:


> Day seven of the wobblies for me, criminy. But at least no full spins. And I can still knit. Well if I don't go down for a nap that is, lol.
> Have a good evening all,
> Melanie


Hope you feel better Melanie. 💞


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

thanks for the heads up Jane... I do have some WIP's I'd like to finish up


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

Jacki said:


> Thanks Ronie! If I could snag the pics off Facebook of him at the dentist's I'll post those...they are really cute. When asked how many teeth he has, he said 48...really he only has 20. LOL.


Evan is so cute. 💞


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

eshlemania said:


> I forgot to mention the Berroco Design Team asked to use one of my pictures of my Capelet Shawl for the pattern page on Ravelry. Woohoo!


That's fantastic Bev. 💞


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

triciad19 said:


> Congratulations Bev.
> Julie, the video looks like that road would be a scenic drive.
> Thought some of you might like a glimpse of Madryn. Started blocking it today. I used yarn in my stash so it is an interesting combination of colors.


Looks lovely Tricia. 💞


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

sisu said:


> What a great scarf pattern. Saved this one too! Thanks Jane. Also sending healing vibes to Tango, hope he is feeling better tonight.
> 
> Finally got to see the tulips at the Biltmore Estate. I think I waited a little too long. but the colors were still very pretty to see.


Beautiful photos Caryn. 💞


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Jane--Believe it or not, my only WIP is the Madryn which is waiting for the yarn to arrive. I hope to be working on my adult miter square sweater/jacket then.

Just a little something to share: had a visit with an acquaintance and her DH the other evening. She was telling me of an experience with someone who made a baby sweater which was a terrible experience for the mother and baby--everything was wrong about the fit and sizing. Her comment was how much she appreciated my work that she has seen, realizing that it takes solid skill to produce even a baby item that works well. I love those little conscious raising moments for our art/craft from the general public.


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

tamarque said:


> Sue-so glad Amy is out of the hospital and hoping her healing progresses rapidly and well.


Same from me Sue. 💞


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

KittyChris said:


> Caryn, thanks so much for the garden pictures. It is wonderful to see all the flowers starting to bloom. I actually do have crocuses finally and will post a picture of them. YAY‼🌺💗🌈


Beautiful Chris. 💞


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

britgirl said:


> I just finished my Affinity shawl, and my first attempt at an I-cord bindoff, which I did enjoy despite it taking a while to do. Thisis the shawl that is Edwardian inspired, and that Jane just recently started. I really enjoyed knitting it and doing some different stitches. Hope I might get to block it tomorrow.
> 
> Sue


It looks gorgeous Sue, can't wait to see it blocked. 💞


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

KittyChris said:


> Ps - here is my Spring is Coming cowl that I just completed after 3 starts. It needs to be blocked and the couple end woven in still.


It's gorgeous Chris. 💞


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

britgirl said:


> Just finished another shawl. It called for 400 yards, and I had a skein of 420 yards that I really wanted to use up, and took a chance I had enough. As I got to the final chart with 42 rows, I was really beginning to wonder. I thought I might make 28 which was the end of a pattern repeat. However, I only made it to 22. Then you were supposed to do as many garter rows as you wanted to finish it off. One person did 10, but I only did 3. Somehow I just guessed right as I just had enough to bind off. I was so concerned I wouldn't have had enough and would have had to tink back nearly two rows. I still have to block it and I am hoping it won't be obvious that I abbreviated it. It is a half circle with "pi" construction. I have to remember in future that 420 yards is pushing it for making a shawl.
> 
> Sue


Looks lovely Sue. 💞


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Ros, Jackson is so cute. He is enjoying playing to the camera :thumbup:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

RosD said:


> Thank you Jan. I also hope Tango is feeling better.💞


Jackson is such a sweetheart!


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

jscaplen said:


> Well, now, that seems a fitting segue into sharing my plans for my May 3 hosting. I had a couple - or 3 - ideas but have settled onto this:
> I will challenge you all to dust off an abandoned project - come on - be truthful - you all have at _ *least* _ one - & we can work on them together. In the meantime, I will share some things with you about our French experience.
> 
> With a little notice, you have time to dig them out & clear the table in advance.
> I will work on finishing my Montego. how about you. Sue?


Great idea Jane. 💞


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

Normaedern said:


> Ros, Jackson is so cute. He is enjoying playing to the camera :thumbup:


Thank you Norma. 💞


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

Lurker 2 said:


> Jackson is such a sweetheart!


Thank you Julie. 💞


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> Well, now, that seems a fitting segue into sharing my plans for my May 3 hosting. I had a couple - or 3 - ideas but have settled onto this:
> I will challenge you all to dust off an abandoned project - come on - be truthful - you all have at _ *least* _ one - & we can work on them together. In the meantime, I will share some things with you about our French experience.
> 
> With a little notice, you have time to dig them out & clear the table in advance.
> I will work on finishing my Montego. how about you. Sue?


Nowhere near as exciting as a lot others are working on- but I will probably choose to work on the lace scarf for my daughter's Birthday, which comes very close to her Wedding Anniversary, which really complicates things, being Christmas Eve, and everyone else Birthday's are clustered around this time, too.


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> I guess it would depend on how often it gets washed?


Once in a blue moon really when I decide a freshen up and reblock is needed.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> Good going
> I am 3/4 done.
> It is an interesting construction.


I haven't even begun yet!  Trying to get through a few other projects first, but just may start that one anyway.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

britgirl said:


> Montego sounds good to me. How long have we been working on it, or not working on it now?


I think that the KAL started on May 1st last year but I didn't start it until I got home, so into the 2nd week of June. Pretty much a year.


> I think you are way ahead of me...


Yes - I am "close" to being finished with 10 rows left but I have 1496 stitches on the needle now with 3 more increase rows. Not sure about the bind off - seems that I have seen several versions - have to investigate that.
Might be _* still * _a year's worth of knitting left.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

RosD said:


> Thank you Julie. 💞


 :thumbup:


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

Normaedern said:


> Gorgeous :thumbup:


Ditto from me! :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> I guess that will be the high fat content, being the problem.


Afraid so.
I try to stick to a low fat diet - underactive thyroid exacerbates the problem. :thumbdown:


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

I had that in my queue and had forgotten about it. Such a pretty shawl.


dragonflylace said:


> http://megan.cc/EstonianStarflower/
> 
> You all know me...(oh my, is that good or bad???)
> 
> ...


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

I stayed up late last night, got up early this morning knitting Carrie's Ashton. I never knit in the car, but today was an exception, I managed to do 2 1/2 rows on the way to my sister's house for lunch. I asked her if she would mind if I knitted the last 6 rows while I was there. I cast off and have sewn all the ends in. Yay!!! I only did this because I needed to block it before going to spend a few days with Jackson and his family. The thought of blocking this shawl at Carmen's with pins and Jackson around was not going to happen, so it had to be done at home before I left. All done and it will be dry and ready for Carrie's 18th birthday. I hope she likes it.&#128158;


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

RosD said:


> Thank you Linda, I love spending time with Jackson, he is just gorgeous. 💞


He is indeed!


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

Ronie said:


> thanks for the heads up Jane... I do have some WIP's I'd like to finish up


I do, too!


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

tamarque said:


> Croissants are usually made with a white flour. I have found that white flour and processed grains cause almost immediate inflammation in my body. They also get my blood sugar in a boil in minutes. I gave up eating bagels years ago because of this. One of the symptoms in gastric irritation. Oats are a much healthier grain choice and most people don't have such an immediate reaction to them.


I have to agree- white flour, fat and sugar = hours of discomfort. Just not worth the momentary pleasure while eating.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

linda09 said:


> Afraid so.
> I try to stick to a low fat diet - underactive thyroid exacerbates the problem. :thumbdown:


Sorry to hear that, Linda, I have to keep fats down, just to keep the diabetes at bay. But have also decided to cut out gluten, because my RA was getting beyond a joke. As I have long relied on marmite sandwiches when really broke- this is proving quite a challenge! I don't like gluten free bread.
Trouble is high fat foods almost inevitably are the really tasty ones!


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

RosD said:


> I stayed up late last night, got up early this morning knitting Carrie's Ashton. I never knit in the car, but today was an exception, I managed to do 2 1/2 rows on the way to my sister's house for lunch. I asked her if she would mind if I knitted the last 6 rows while I was there. I cast off and have sewn all the ends in. Yay!!! I only did this because I needed to block it before going to spend a few days with Jackson and his family. The thought of blocking this shawl at Carmens with pins and Jackson around was not going to happen, so it had to be done at home before I left. All done and it will be dry and ready for Carrie's 18th birthday. I hope she likes it.💞


That's great and I'm sure she'll love it! It's absolutely stunning!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

RosD said:


> I stayed up late last night, got up early this morning knitting Carrie's Ashton. I never knit in the car, but today was an exception, I managed to do 2 1/2 rows on the way to my sister's house for lunch. I asked her if she would mind if I knitted the last 6 rows while I was there. I cast off and have sewn all the ends in. Yay!!! I only did this because I needed to block it before going to spend a few days with Jackson and his family. The thought of blocking this shawl at Carmens with pins and Jackson around was not going to happen, so it had to be done at home before I left. All done and it will be dry and ready for Carrie's 18th birthday. I hope she likes it.💞


How could she NOT like it, Ros? Like all your work, just gorgeous!


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

Miss Pam said:


> That's great and I'm sure she'll love it! It's absolutely stunning!


Thank you Pam, I'm so happy it's done, now I can relax and enjoy a few days with Jackson and his family. Although I did bring Toni's Winter Wonderland scarf with me, but I'm not sure I will finish it before the deadline.💞


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

Lurker 2 said:


> How could she NOT like it, Ros? Like all your work, just gorgeous!


Thank you Julie. 💞


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

:-D Lovely boy. (Jackson)
Here is our youngest - 13 months and taking his first steps now. Loves playing blanket monser with his big brother.


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

RosD said:


> Yes he certainly will, I just got here in time for a play before his bedtime. Lots of laughter and smiles all round. 💞


 :thumbup: Nothing better.


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

linda09 said:


> :-D Lovely boy. (Jackson)
> Here is our youngest - 13 months and taking his first steps now. Loves playing blanket monser with his big brother.


Thank you Linda. Gorgeous!!!💞


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

linda09 said:


> :thumbup: Nothing better.


Exactly!!!💞


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

Ros that turned out amazing!! I love the deep reds.. Great pictures of Jackson.. such a card!! 

Linda he's so cute.. he's going to be hard to keep up with soon.. at least they tire easy at this age too .. gives the adults a break .. I love seeing them learning and playing.. everyday is something new 

Tanya that is great affirmation but I wonder what was so terribly wrong with the sweater?? maybe too small. or not made according to the pattern?? I know garments can be the hardest of all knits to make..


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

That is a stunner. Love the drama, Ros.


RosD said:


> I stayed up late last night, got up early this morning knitting Carrie's Ashton. I never knit in the car, but today was an exception, I managed to do 2 1/2 rows on the way to my sister's house for lunch. I asked her if she would mind if I knitted the last 6 rows while I was there. I cast off and have sewn all the ends in. Yay!!! I only did this because I needed to block it before going to spend a few days with Jackson and his family. The thought of blocking this shawl at Carmen's with pins and Jackson around was not going to happen, so it had to be done at home before I left. All done and it will be dry and ready for Carrie's 18th birthday. I hope she likes it.💞


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Trouble is high fat foods almost inevitably are the really tasty ones!


So true but I think for the most part I have the craving for unhealthy stuff under control. I'm not often tempted these days.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

linda09 said:


> :-D Lovely boy. (Jackson)
> Here is our youngest - 13 months and taking his first steps now. Loves playing blanket monser with his big brother.


He is adorable, Linda! That is such a fun age.


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

Ronie said:


> Ros that turned out amazing!! I love the deep reds.. Great pictures of Jackson.. such a card!! ..


Thank you Ronie. I'm glad you like the photos of my darling grandson. 💞


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

linda09 said:


> That is a stunner. Love the drama, Ros.


Thank you Linda. 💞


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

linda09 said:


> So true but I think for the most part I have the craving for unhealthy stuff under control. I'm not often tempted these days.


I too am working on cutting out the unhealthy- I use hardly any sugar these days- and try to keep lots of greens in the house. For myself I would only ever bake bread- and I have managed to get my weight down to 100kg- next goal is 95kg.


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

While I was at my sister's today I had the opportunity to give Sophie Claire her doll's shawl. Her sister Kate already has hers. I gave it to her when Sophie was born so she wouldn't feel left out. &#128158; I forgot to say Kate and Sophie Claire are my sister's granddaughters. &#128158;


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

It was nice to do a different bind off. I learn something new every day.

Sue


tamarque said:


> Sue --your Affinity looks terrific. Love the warmth of the color and bead work. Am sure it will be special when blocked. Like that I-cord bind off very much. So different than most of the patterns we have worked on/looked at.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

RosD said:


> While I was at my sister's today I had the opportunity to give Sophie Claire her doll's shawl. Her sister Kate already has hers. I gave it to her when Sophie was born so she wouldn't feel left out. 💞


Beautiful little girls, Ros!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

RosD said:


> While I was at my sister's today I had the opportunity to give Sophie Claire her doll's shawl. Her sister Kate already has hers. I gave it to her when Sophie was born so she wouldn't feel left out. 💞


What gorgeous little girls! I don't think you ever put your needles down, Ros, except maybe to sleep! Although you did just say you don't normally knit while driving.


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

It is a glorious day here, nice and warm and very sunny. I just sat outside for a few minutes. I need to be getting that Vitamin D. The weather could stay like this all year long, but I am sure in a matter of weeks it will be hot.

Here are a couple of pics of my yard. My dog, Max, was enjoying sitting beside me on the swing. Misty, however, likes to sun herself on the patios. Both are badly in need of grooming - maybe this week.

My DH is out now buying some stuff for the yard. I hope we get the chance to work out there and sit out this year. We have a funeral in a couple of hours, but then I am hoping to get out there and do some tidying up. My DH has decided to use a lawn service for cutting the grass this year, but first we have to tidy it up before they start.

Sue


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

RosD said:


> ...Carrie's Ashton...


Yeah! Gorgeous!

That reminds me - did you post your picture page for SnowDrop after? Which picture do tou want me to use in the parade?


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

linda09 said:


> :-D Lovely boy. (Jackson)
> Here is our youngest - 13 months and taking his first steps now. Loves playing blanket monser with his big brother.


Little cutie 
Like my son at that age - no hair, just blond fluff. His hair is really coarse & thick, now, though.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

britgirl said:


> It is a glorious day here, nice and warm and very sunny. I just sat outside for a few minutes. I need to be getting that Vitamin D. The weather could stay like this all year long, but I am sure in a matter of weeks it will be hot.
> 
> Here are a couple of pics of my yard. My dog, Max, was enjoying sitting beside me on the swing. Misty, however, likes to sun herself on the patios. Both are badly in need of grooming - maybe this week.
> 
> Sue


Would not have thought of the grooming, had you not pointed it out, Sue- Hope you are feeling well.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

RosD said:


> I stayed up late last night, got up early this morning knitting Carrie's Ashton. I never knit in the car, but today was an exception, I managed to do 2 1/2 rows on the way to my sister's house for lunch. I asked her if she would mind if I knitted the last 6 rows while I was there. I cast off and have sewn all the ends in. Yay!!! I only did this because I needed to block it before going to spend a few days with Jackson and his family. The thought of blocking this shawl at Carmen's with pins and Jackson around was not going to happen, so it had to be done at home before I left. All done and it will be dry and ready for Carrie's 18th birthday. I hope she likes it.💞


Another beauty!


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

RosD said:


> While I was at my sister's today I had the opportunity to give Sophie Claire her doll's shawl. Her sister Kate already has hers....


They are just gorgeous - I meant the shawls but the little girls are even gorgeouser. (Spell check doesn't like that word.)

I am thinking that the dolls are not going to get much use from it until she totally outgrows it.


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

Miss Pam said:


> Beautiful little girls, Ros!


Thank you Pam, they are gorgeous, we had a lovely time with them.💞


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

britgirl said:


> It is a glorious day here...My dog, Max, was enjoying sitting beside me on the swing....


Max, in profile, looks a bit like Tango.
It is a great sunny day here as well. I dropped Michael off at the train station earlier on so he is on his way to the airport in Paris & will be back home tomorrow.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

linda09 said:


> I have to agree- white flour, fat and sugar = hours of discomfort. Just not worth the momentary pleasure while eating.


white flour and sugar--definite no, no's for all of us.

do you have problems with fats? not all fats are equal and some should never be eaten. i have limited my fat intake to organic coconut oil, organic extra virgin olive oil, organic butter from grass fed animals. I only cook with the coconut oil which is stable at higher temps. my concern is that we need fats for our health. our brains are about 75% fat and low fat/fat free diets are killers for our brains and other body processes. so only raise the question for you as I don't know your health conditions and what your choices are about.


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

Lurker 2 said:


> What gorgeous little girls! I don't think you ever put your needles down, Ros, except maybe to sleep! Although you did just say you don't normally knit while driving.


Thank you Julie, yes I do put my needles down, but usually under sufferance!!! I was the passenger in the car 😀 I was desperate to finish Carrie's Shawl so that it could be blocking while I was away, now I know that it will be ready for her birthday. So happy about that!!! 💞


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

linda09 said:


> :-D Lovely boy. (Jackson)
> Here is our youngest - 13 months and taking his first steps now. Loves playing blanket monser with his big brother.


They are just too cute at that age.


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

So Michael is having his solo train ride. I bet he will enjoy it and share his experiences with you. I know you will be happy to hear he has arrived back safely in Nfld. 
How is Tango now? Hopefully feeling better.

Sue


jscaplen said:


> Max, in profile, looks a bit like Tango.
> It is a great sunny day here as well. I dropped Michael off at the train station earlier on so he is on his way to the airport in Paris & will be back home tomorrow.


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

britgirl said:


> It is a glorious day here, nice and warm and very sunny. I just sat outside for a few minutes. I need to be getting that Vitamin D. The weather could stay like this all year long, but I am sure in a matter of weeks it will be hot.
> 
> Here are a couple of pics of my yard. My dog, Max, was enjoying sitting beside me on the swing. Misty, however, likes to sun herself on the patios. Both are badly in need of grooming - maybe this week.
> 
> ...


I'm so sorry you have to go to a funeral. I hope you get to enjoy the sunshine and Misty and Max are gorgeous. My Mum had a cat called Misty. 💞


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Ronie said:


> Ros that turned out amazing!! I love the deep reds.. Great pictures of Jackson.. such a card!!
> 
> Linda he's so cute.. he's going to be hard to keep up with soon.. at least they tire easy at this age too .. gives the adults a break .. I love seeing them learning and playing.. everyday is something new
> 
> Tanya that is great affirmation but I wonder what was so terribly wrong with the sweater?? maybe too small. or not made according to the pattern?? I know garments can be the hardest of all knits to make..


Arms different lengths, not wide enough at chest or armholes, etc. Sounded like a first project with no sense of dimensions required or keeping even. Yes, garments have to fit bodies unlike scarves or shawls. But even hats need to be sized well. One woman who bought a hat last summer was so thrilled to have such a large selection of hats that fit her from which to chose. She kept saying that over and over again as if was such an unusual thing for her find. Made me feel good as hat sizes always intimidate me as I have a very small head and have to remember that when making them to sell.


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

jscaplen said:


> Yeah! Gorgeous!
> 
> That reminds me - did you post your picture page for SnowDrop after? Which picture do tou want me to use in the parade?


Thank you Jane. I posted my Snowdrop a couple of days ago on KP. I don't mind which photo you use. Whatever you choose is fine with me. How is your darling Tango going? Much better I hope!!! 💞


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

tamarque said:


> Another beauty!


Thank you Tanya. 💞


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Ros--your nieces are such little dark haired beauties. They look multi-racial--are they?

Sue--lucky you to have a growing yard already. Am going out now to get some Vit D myself and see what I can do to right up my garden fence. Lots of work to do and it is overwhelming but anxious to get started.


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

jscaplen said:


> They are just gorgeous - I meant the shawls but the little girls are even gorgeouser. (Spell check doesn't like that word.)
> 
> I am thinking that the dolls are not going to get much use from it until she totally outgrows it.


Thank you Jane and I love gorgeouser. I love how much these little darlings get so attached to these little shawls so quickly, it put a smile on my face all afternoon watching them and sharing it as well as Kate had left hers at home. I'm definitely making a couple more for each of them. 💞


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

jscaplen said:


> Max, in profile, looks a bit like Tango.
> It is a great sunny day here as well. I dropped Michael off at the train station earlier on so he is on his way to the airport in Paris & will be back home tomorrow.


I hope you are not sad Jane. 💞


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

tamarque said:


> Ros--your nieces are such little dark haired beauties. They look multi-racial--are they?
> .


They are beautiful, their Mum is Australian and their Dad is from the Philappines.💞


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Hello everyone I was just having a look at all the shawls as I'm going to make 3 for dare I say it christmas presents .but I just have to leave a comment on how beautiful all your work is . I have downloaded the Mirno pattern as it's the exact size I was looking for so thank you for that TLL. Ros your red shawl is gorgeous and so was the perm . Remember one of them myself &#128516;and lovely pictures Julie . Thank you all for sharing 

Sonja


----------



## KittyChris (Jan 5, 2014)

TLL said:


> Is this the wool on the spool from Lion Brand that we ordered? With a bigger needle, I think my pattern would look great in this yarn.
> 
> Beautiful doilies, Kaixixang!
> 
> Have a blessed day, all! I'm off and running already.


Toni, the cowl is made with pink/beige cashmere from Suntek. Jane had made a shawl with this and I decided I had to have it. My Lace Snowdrop scarf is made with the LionBrand wool on the spool. It came out really nice and I know your WinterWonderland would look great with that yarn. 
I think I may attempt to try to dye some of that wool one day this summer.


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

Beautiful little girls - lucky too to have such pretty shawls for their dolls.


RosD said:


> While I was at my sister's today I had the opportunity to give Sophie Claire her doll's shawl. Her sister Kate already has hers. I gave it to her when Sophie was born so she wouldn't feel left out. 💞 I forgot to say Kate and Sophie Claire are my sister's granddaughters. 💞


----------



## KittyChris (Jan 5, 2014)

jscaplen said:


> Forgot to add - pictures, please.


Just for you Jane. This is the same wool, but different color, that I made the Alpine scarf with.


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

Swedenme said:


> Hello everyone I was just having a look at all the shawls as I'm going to make 3 for dare I say it christmas presents .but I just have to leave a comment on how beautiful all your work is . I have downloaded the Mirno pattern as it's the exact size I was looking for so thank you for that TLL. Ros your red shawl is gorgeous and so was the perm . Remember one of them myself 😄and lovely pictures Julie . Thank you all for sharing
> 
> Sonja


Hi Sonja, thank you, it's so lovely to see you here, I hope that means that you will join us. This is a group of really wonderful people here and you would fit in perfectly!!! 💞 Ros


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

Isn't it nice to be able to get out AND be comfortable out there. We've been getting bits and bobs done too - easing ourselves in instead of doing ourselves damage by doing too much. At least I hope so - will see what my back feels like tomorrow.


britgirl said:


> It is a glorious day here, nice and warm and very sunny. I just sat outside for a few minutes. I need to be getting that Vitamin D. The weather could stay like this all year long, but I am sure in a matter of weeks it will be hot.
> 
> Here are a couple of pics of my yard. My dog, Max, was enjoying sitting beside me on the swing. Misty, however, likes to sun herself on the patios. Both are badly in need of grooming - maybe this week.
> 
> ...


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

linda09 said:


> Beautiful little girls - lucky too to have such pretty shawls for their dolls.


Thank you Linda. I'm glad they like them. I don't know if you saw the photos but when Jackson was staying with us he found Keira-Lee's doll's shawl and carted it around with him and slept with it the whole time he was here. I love it. 💞


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Ros, that is a stunning Ashton. The colour is so vibrant :thumbup:


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Linda he is so sweet. I love the hidey boo photo :thumbup:


----------



## KittyChris (Jan 5, 2014)

dragonflylace said:


> http://megan.cc/EstonianStarflower/
> 
> You all know me...(oh my, is that good or bad???)
> 
> ...


Of course we remember Lavender Fields, who could forget? Unfortunately I decided to attempt that with lace weight yarn, my first time trying to knit with lace weight. The gorgeous Majesty edging and all the nupps! I had so many mistakes and the color just wasn't good for that pattern, I recently decided to frog. Maybe I will attempt to dye the LB wool just for the next go at the LF. 😊💖🌸

ETA - I love the star flower pattern and the Echo Flower shawl. I will make that one of these days.


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

Normaedern said:


> Ros, that is a stunning Ashton. The colour is so vibrant :thumbup:


Thank you Norma. 💞


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

More cute photos. What a treat :thumbup: There is beautiful knitting too :thumbup:


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

jscaplen said:


> Well, now, that seems a fitting segue into sharing my plans for my May 3 hosting. I had a couple - or 3 - ideas but have settled onto this:
> I will challenge you all to dust off an abandoned project - come on - be truthful - you all have at _ *least* _ one - & we can work on them together. In the meantime, I will share some things with you about our French experience.
> 
> With a little notice, you have time to dig them out & clear the table in advance.
> I will work on finishing my Montego. how about you. Sue?


Love this idea, Jane.  Lavender Fields, here I come!!



Tanya said:


> Her comment was how much she appreciated my work that she has seen


Kudos to you, Tanya. Also agree about the perception of our craft rising when things like this happen.

Ros, congrats on another excellent Ashton! It looks great. Thanks for pics of Jackson. So cute. What adorable children. I am at a loss as to how to classify them-grandnieces??

I am up to page 78, so I know where I am when I get to come back. 

Linda, what a sweetie. Thanks for sharing pics.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Those are lovely photos of spring, Sue. Lovely furbabies :thumbup:


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

I have olive oil and rapeseed oil and occasionally a little butter. I avoid like the plague margerine and low fat spreads etc. I do try to follow a whole food diet but will admit to the occasional sweet treat. My health is generally good - cholesterol, sugar levels, blood pressure are all good even though I am overweight. My main problem is arthritis - nothing major yet, and that seems to be an inherited tendency.


tamarque said:


> white flour and sugar--definite no, no's for all of us.
> 
> do you have problems with fats? not all fats are equal and some should never be eaten. i have limited my fat intake to organic coconut oil, organic extra virgin olive oil, organic butter from grass fed animals. I only cook with the coconut oil which is stable at higher temps. my concern is that we need fats for our health. our brains are about 75% fat and low fat/fat free diets are killers for our brains and other body processes. so only raise the question for you as I don't know your health conditions and what your choices are about.


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

eshlemania said:


> Ros, congrats on another excellent Ashton! It looks great. Thanks for pics of Jackson. So cute. What adorable children. I am at a loss as to how to classify them-grandnieces??.


Thank you Bev, I don't think it matters really, I think family is family. I think our lives get so complicated, so as far as I'm concerned they are family, you collect a lot more "family" as you get older. Anyone who means anything to me are family just as you are all my LP family. It's just the way I look at things. 💞


----------



## KittyChris (Jan 5, 2014)

Ros and Linda, I just love the pictures of the grandkids. They are so sweet when young. Mine are 6 and 9 now, no more cutesy pictures of them. In fact the last couple of times I saw them I didn't take any pictures. Shame on me. 

Sue, love seeing the green grass! There is really no green to speak of yet here. And I do love the dogs too. They are cute.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Chris that is a stunning colour.


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Hello everyone I was just having a look at all the shawls as I'm going to make 3 for dare I say it christmas presents .but I just have to leave a comment on how beautiful all your work is . I have downloaded the Mirno pattern as it's the exact size I was looking for so thank you for that TLL. Ros your red shawl is gorgeous and so was the perm . Remember one of them myself 😄and lovely pictures Julie . Thank you all for sharing
> 
> Sonja


Love your user name- reminds me of a holiday we tok years ago in the Lake District. We walked to Sweden Bridge and along the way passed so many "Sweden somethings". The kids found it more and more hilarious, attaching Sweden to almost every noun in a sentence.


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

KittyChris said:


> Just for you Jane. This is the same wool, but different color, that I made the Alpine scarf with.


Yummy colour.


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

RosD said:


> Thank you Linda. I'm glad they like them. I don't know if you saw the photos but when Jackson was staying with us he found Keira-Lee's doll's shawl and carted it around with him and slept with it the whole time he was here. I love it. 💞


I did see them - he is a sweetheart and has the good taste to appreciate hand knitting.


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

RosD said:


> Thank you Bev, I don't think it matters really, I think family is family. I think our lives get so complicated, so as far as I'm concerned they are family, you collect a lot more "family" as you get older. Anyone who means anything to me are family just as you are all my LP family. It's just the way I look at things. 💞


It seems that you too are a sweetheart, Ros. I so agree with you about family. :thumbup:


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

I use Coconut Oil (organic) for everything.. I put some in a small container.. I found one with a screw top lid.. I keep it in the livingroom next to my seat.. It had to be a screw top lid because the dogs love it too!! and those lids that just pop on.. pop off just as easily  I put it on my face and hands and feet!!! LOL I let the kitty lick my fingers and I rub it on her fur... the dogs get a little treat each night.. just a little though.. they have very shinny coats. I cook with it and Olive Oil.. I have no clue if my EVOO is organic or not..

I have been drooling over Pinterest this morning.. getting lots of container gardening ideas.. we are sunny but not so warm out yet.. its only 10:30a so there is time for the weather to warm up..

I watch everything I eat.. I am trying to cut out as much white flour as possible.. I have some flax seed whole grain tortilla's and they are very tasty.. not made with white flour. I don't eat any sugar, no peanuts so that makes energy bars difficult.. I also try not to eat white potatoes but am not as strict with them as the others.. I like sweet potatoes because I feel like I am being bad when I am not..LOL

_CONGRATS JULIE!!!_ that is great progress.. I do believe subtle changes in our diet are what gets us to where we want to be so much faster and better than 'dieting' a diet will get the weight off fast... but it won't keep it off.. life style changes are the best!


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

RosD said:


> I'm so sorry you have to go to a funeral. I hope you get to enjoy the sunshine and Misty and Max are gorgeous. My Mum had a cat called Misty. 💞


Ditto from me, Sue! We've been having temps in the upper 50's, low 60's for a few days and it's lovely to be outside -- except when the wind comes up and then it gets a little chilly. Nothing a light jacket doesn't take care of. Our forsythia have come and gone, but my rhododendron is blooming, so definitely spring is here! I've managed to get my flower beds completely weeded for that first spring weeding. Takes hours over several days, but it's great when it's done.  Will now have to keep up with it through the summer!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

RosD said:


> Thank you Julie, yes I do put my needles down, but usually under sufferance!!! I was the passenger in the car 😀 I was desperate to finish Carrie's Shawl so that it could be blocking while I was away, now I know that it will be ready for her birthday. So happy about that!!! 💞


 :thumbup:


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Swedenme said:


> Hello everyone I was just having a look at all the shawls as I'm going to make 3 for dare I say it christmas presents .but I just have to leave a comment on how beautiful all your work is . I have downloaded the Mirno pattern as it's the exact size I was looking for so thank you for that TLL. Ros your red shawl is gorgeous and so was the perm . Remember one of them myself 😄and lovely pictures Julie . Thank you all for sharing Sonja


Sonja, thanks for stopping by and staying awhile. Stay some more. We would love to see pictures of your shawls as you progress. 

Chris, it's looking good. 



Ros said:


> Thank you Bev, I don't think it matters really, I think family is family. I think our lives get so complicated, so as far as I'm concerned they are family, you collect a lot more "family" as you get older. Anyone who means anything to me are family just as you are all my LP family. It's just the way I look at things. 💞


 :thumbup: :thumbup:

Congrats, Julie, on your achievement.  I missed the post, but I know it was a healthy one.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Hello everyone I was just having a look at all the shawls as I'm going to make 3 for dare I say it christmas presents .but I just have to leave a comment on how beautiful all your work is . I have downloaded the Mirno pattern as it's the exact size I was looking for so thank you for that TLL. Ros your red shawl is gorgeous and so was the perm . Remember one of them myself 😄and lovely pictures Julie . Thank you all for sharing
> 
> Sonja


 :thumbup: Lovely to see you here, Sonja!


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

RosD said:


> Hi Sonja, thank you, it's so lovely to see you here, I hope that means that you will join us. This is a group of really wonderful people here and you would fit in perfectly!!! 💞 Ros


Thank you Ros 
I think I might when you all start up again give me time to finish up a few little outfits I have on needles .,and find some nice wool/yarn to start my first shawl . I have a few downloaded patterns that I want to try , just smallish ones . Not up to all your standards

Sonja


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

linda09 said:


> Love your user name- reminds me of a holiday we tok years ago in the Lake District. We walked to Sweden Bridge and along the way passed so many "Sweden somethings". The kids found it more and more hilarious, attaching Sweden to almost every noun in a sentence.


I know exactly where you mean , I live just over an hour away from the Lake District . Like to go there in the summer


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Ronie said:


> I use Coconut Oil (organic) for everything.. I put some in a small container.. I found one with a screw top lid.. I keep it in the livingroom next to my seat.. It had to be a screw top lid because the dogs love it too!! and those lids that just pop on.. pop off just as easily  I put it on my face and hands and feet!!! LOL I let the kitty lick my fingers and I rub it on her fur... the dogs get a little treat each night.. just a little though.. they have very shinny coats. I cook with it and Olive Oil.. I have no clue if my EVOO is organic or not..
> 
> I have been drooling over Pinterest this morning.. getting lots of container gardening ideas.. we are sunny but not so warm out yet.. its only 10:30a so there is time for the weather to warm up..
> 
> ...


Thanks, Ronie, Just confirmed that I am under 100kg- when I washed this morning- so that is great- I think my scales weigh nearly 2kg light (being an old spring variety) I am hoping to buy some flour suitable for making pancakes today- maybe spinach and poached egg for breakfast. I was reading somewhere that fast diets are the best- but I think that is another fad like so many things- for me slow and steady is what works. Also I like to wear a belt that I can tighten when the hunger pangs strike- works for me!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

And from me, somehow missed the comment first time I read your post, Sue.



Miss Pam said:


> Ditto from me, Sue! We've been having temps in the upper 50's, low 60's for a few days and it's lovely to be outside -- except when the wind comes up and then it gets a little chilly. Nothing a light jacket doesn't take care of. Our forsythia have come and gone, but my rhododendron is blooming, so definitely spring is here! I've managed to get my flower beds completely weeded for that first spring weeding. Takes hours over several days, but it's great when it's done.  Will now have to keep up with it through the summer!


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

britgirl said:


> So Michael is having his solo train ride. I bet he will enjoy it and share his experiences with you.


I just got an email from him - he's at CDG.


> How is Tango now? Hopefully feeling better.


I went to the vet again yesterday morning & she decided that he has infection but can't yet tell what. I have to go back again tomorrow morning for an ultrasound & maybe an x-ray. She gave him some meds which perked him up yesterday evening so that he finally ate & drank something. He was pretty good this morning but I am not sure now.
First , the electrician is coming at 8:30 because all of a sudden the living room/dining room lights keep popping the circuit breaker.
:-(


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

RosD said:


> ...How is your darling Tango going? Much better I hope!!!


As I just mentioned in response to Sue, a bit better but far from normal.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

RosD said:


> I hope you are not sad Jane. 💞


I will be feeling a bit better when I know that he is back home.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

KittyChris said:


> Toni, the cowl is made with pink/beige cashmere from Suntek.


How did you find working with it? I love how it blocks.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> As I just mentioned in response to Sue, a bit better but far from normal.


I sure hope the vet can figure out what is ailing him soon and he'll hopefully get back to normal quickly!

Glad your son made it to CDG and has a safe flight home.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

KittyChris said:


> Just for you Jane. This is the same wool, but different color, that I made the Alpine scarf with.


I feel so special! ;-)
That yarn is showing nice definition. I am not overly pleased with mine but I want to use up that yarn.
I have to add to the cable for the next pic because I couldn't open the lace up very well.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> I went to the vet again yesterday morning & she decided that he has infection but can't yet tell what. I have to go back again tomorrow morning for an ultrasound & maybe an x-ray. She gave him some meds which perked him up yesterday evening so that he finally ate & drank something. He was pretty good this morning but I am not sure now.
> First , the electrician is coming at 8:30 because all of a sudden the living room/dining room lights keep popping the circuit breaker.
> :-(


Poor Tango! I do hope the vet can work out what is causing his problem- it is a long time now.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Miss Pam said:


> I sure hope the vet can figure out what is ailing him soon and he'll hopefully get back to normal quickly!
> 
> Glad your son made it to CDG and has a safe flight home.


Got it! Charles de Gaulle!


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> I know exactly where you mean , I live just over an hour away from the Lake District . Like to go there in the summer


Such a beautiful part of the country - we are hoping for a short break there in September.


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Thanks, Ronie, Just confirmed that I am under 100kg- when I washed this morning- so that is great- I think my scales weigh nearly 2kg light (being an old spring variety) I am hoping to buy some flour suitable for making pancakes today- maybe spinach and poached egg for breakfast. I was reading somewhere that fast diets are the best- but I think that is another fad like so many things- for me slow and steady is what works. Also I like to wear a belt that I can tighten when the hunger pangs strike- works for me!


Good for you. Feels good doesn't it?


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Got it! Charles de Gaulle!


 :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

RosD said:


> They are beautiful, their Mum is Australian and their Dad is from the Philappines.💞


Yes, it shows and brings out the best of both gene pools.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

britgirl said:


> It was nice to do a different bind off. I learn something new every day.
> 
> Sue


I just discovered a flat I-cord. DFL posted the site Knitting Nuances on another forum so I explored it a bit and found this unique way of doing the I-cord and making it as wide as you like. So great for straps or braids and I bet for some shawl bottoms, too.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

linda09 said:


> Good for you. Feels good doesn't it?


When my ideal is 11 stone, yes to be 15 is quite daunting. One of the drugs they had me on got my weight up to 132kg, (291lbs) about 22 stone, When I finally got it together to protest, and they changed the drug- I went down 20kg spontaneously. I have been stuck around 110kg for quite a while. People are starting to say that I am loosing weight, which is good that it is showing!


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

linda09 said:


> Isn't it nice to be able to get out AND be comfortable out there. We've been getting bits and bobs done too - easing ourselves in instead of doing ourselves damage by doing too much. At least I hope so - will see what my back feels like tomorrow.


Yes, just came in after an hour of turning the garden soil. Still a bit wet but bearable. Soil loose enough to dig out those deep fennel roots. And warm/cool enough that a t-shirt felt great in the sun.

Sue your forsythias are such a spot of brightness.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

KittyChris said:


> Toni, the cowl is made with pink/beige cashmere from Suntek. Jane had made a shawl with this and I decided I had to have it. My Lace Snowdrop scarf is made with the LionBrand wool on the spool. It came out really nice and I know your WinterWonderland would look great with that yarn.
> I think I may attempt to try to dye some of that wool one day this summer.


With the amount of cashmere yarn we have been buying from Suntek, we deserve a discount, don't you think?

Is that LB wool on the spool their lace wt? I have a huge spool of it in charcoal/black that I got for a carry along thread but have never used it. Glad to hear that you liked it.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

linda09 said:


> I have olive oil and rapeseed oil and occasionally a little butter. I avoid like the plague margerine and low fat spreads etc. I do try to follow a whole food diet but will admit to the occasional sweet treat. My health is generally good - cholesterol, sugar levels, blood pressure are all good even though I am overweight. My main problem is arthritis - nothing major yet, and that seems to be an inherited tendency.


Same here. I grew up learning that fats are evil. Margerine came into existence and was touted as low fat healthy. UGH! Over the past couple of years my reading has been teaching me that this fat phobia is based on disease making propaganda. Our bodies can become starved for fat and result in cravings for all the wrong things. Not eating enough fats affects our brains and all kinds of things. Also, eating more fats is more satisfying which also helps us eat less and avoid cravings. John Dean made big hay with his low/no fat heart health diet. It was bogus and impossible to follow for any length of time without causing eating boomerangs. Most of my reading on healthy diets promotes 30% fat content, quite the opposite of this Dean character. It has been quite a challenge to undo the fat phobia of years of learning but I do see the difference of adding extra coconut oil to my cooking or extra olive oil to my salads. And I now get whole milk organic yogurt instead of that fat free or low fat. The taste is also so different and more satisfying. Well keep up your regimen-it sounds good. An occasional sweet is not bad and you can chose healthier sweets.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Lurker 2 said:


> :thumbup: Lovely to see you here, Sonja!


Thank you Julie, nice to be here 
Sonja


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

linda09 said:


> Such a beautiful part of the country - we are hoping for a short break there in September.


Hope you get there and the weather is lovely


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Thank you Julie, nice to be here
> Sonja


 :thumbup:


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

So, whereabouts in the northeast are you? I am from that area originally. My parents lived in Durham. When my mother passed away last October, my DHL and I had a few days in the Lake District. I have always loved the Lake District.

Sue


Swedenme said:


> I know exactly where you mean , I live just over an hour away from the Lake District . Like to go there in the summer


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Thank you Ros
> I think I might when you all start up again give me time to finish up a few little outfits I have on needles .,and find some nice wool/yarn to start my first shawl . I have a few downloaded patterns that I want to try , just smallish ones . Not up to all your standards
> 
> Sonja


What do you mean our standards? Anything that goes on the needles or hooks meet our standards so don't hesitate being here.

BTW, we do not start or stop. We are ongoing, just beginning a new page every 2 weeks because Admin interrupts a forum around 100 pp which we fill up in 2 weeks. We also take turns facilitating discussions so every 2 weeks someone different takes a stab at beginning a new conversation but we talk all over the place on every and anything.


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

We have just got back from the funeral, and, I have to confess, it was the most beautiful funeral I have ever been to. The woman who died was in the Flower Guild I belong to at church. She is from one of the families who have been in Manassas since forever. I expected there would be quite a few attending, and so we went early, and even then, the church was full, and the parish hall,where we were was full too, with people standing. To be honest it was not really sad, but rather a very uplifting service.

Sue


Miss Pam said:


> Ditto from me, Sue! We've been having temps in the upper 50's, low 60's for a few days and it's lovely to be outside -- except when the wind comes up and then it gets a little chilly. Nothing a light jacket doesn't take care of. Our forsythia have come and gone, but my rhododendron is blooming, so definitely spring is here! I've managed to get my flower beds completely weeded for that first spring weeding. Takes hours over several days, but it's great when it's done.  Will now have to keep up with it through the summer!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

britgirl said:


> So, whereabouts in the northeast are you? I am from that area originally. My parents lived in Durham. When my mother passed away last October, my DHL and I had a few days in the Lake District. I have always loved the Lake District.
> 
> Sue


My goodness, is it so long ago since Mum passed? I guess I got a bit absorbed with my move over Christmas.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

It is lovely to see you here, Sonja. How are the family.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> ...People are starting to say that I am loosing weight, which is good that it is showing!


Great for you, Julie!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

britgirl said:


> We have just got back from the funeral, and, I have to confess, it was the most beautiful funeral I have ever been to. The woman who died was in the Flower Guild I belong to at church. She is from one of the families who have been in Manassas since forever. I expected there would be quite a few attending, and so we went early, and even then, the church was full, and the parish hall,where we were was full too, with people standing. To be honest it was not really sad, but rather a very uplifting service.
> 
> Sue


Nice when it is a celebration of their life.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

britgirl said:


> So, whereabouts in the northeast are you? I am from that area originally. My parents lived in Durham. When my mother passed away last October, my DHL and I had a few days in the Lake District. I have always loved the Lake District.
> 
> Sue


Just down the road from Durham on the outskirts of middlesbrough . . Go to Durham a lot . Beautiful down by the river and Durham cathedral is lovely 
Sonja


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> Great for you, Julie!


Thank you Jane!


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Ronie said:


> I use Coconut Oil (organic) for everything.. I put some in a small container.. I found one with a screw top lid.. I keep it in the livingroom next to my seat.. It had to be a screw top lid because the dogs love it too!! and those lids that just pop on.. pop off just as easily  I put it on my face and hands and feet!!! LOL I let the kitty lick my fingers and I rub it on her fur... the dogs get a little treat each night.. just a little though.. they have very shinny coats. I cook with it and Olive Oil.. I have no clue if my EVOO is organic or not..
> 
> I have been drooling over Pinterest this morning.. getting lots of container gardening ideas.. we are sunny but not so warm out yet.. its only 10:30a so there is time for the weather to warm up..
> 
> ...


Are you allergic to peanuts? If not, why not eat them? Sweet potatoes--so healthy and delicious. I like them much better than white potatoes which I rarely eat. Often get yams, too. I have come to love my coconut oil. I waste none of it. Wipe spoons that I use to scoop it out and rub it on my skin. Use it in a homemade toothpaste, too. If I made smoothies, I would add coconut oil to them, too.

I agree with you that making lifestyle changes are far more successful than fast/crash diets. Also, a much healthier way to reach your goals.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Swedenme said:


> ...nice to be here...


Well, stick around - you don't have to be working on what any of us might be working on.


----------



## Jacki (Feb 10, 2011)

Whew! Just caught up again. Everyone seems to be having a nice busy weekend. I love the pictures of the kids....they are all so wonderfully unique and full fun! Nice to see what our future world leaders look like! 

Weather here is still kind of iffy. Sitting mostly in the 50's today. Got that "bubble" look of clouds, just high, thin, but cover the extraordinary shade of blue our skies are here.

Made it to my friend Monika's today. Will edit to attach some photos. Her place is truly a work of love. Developed and maintained by herself, her son, and her DH. They are such great friends and awesome people.

I have knitted the Echo Flower Shawl awhile back. It was fun, never a dull moment, and not as hard as I thought it was going to be. For the life of me I can't find the picture, but I thought I might have posted it last summer...

Anyway, here are some pics for y'all.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Normaedern said:


> It is lovely to see you here, Sonja. How are the family.


Hello Norma . Husbands having a few operations to patch up his heart , and we are having a bit of a worry over oldest son as they have found something on his lung now . Just waiting for results with crossed fingers that it is nothing 
Sonja


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Swedenme said:


> ...Husbands having a few operations ... and we are having a bit of a worry over oldest son...


Sorry to hear of your family's troubles. Hope things work out okay.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Hello Norma . Husbands having a few operations to patch up his heart , and we are having a bit of a worry over oldest son as they have found something on his lung now . Just waiting for results with crossed fingers that it is nothing
> Sonja


Sorry to hear of further problems for your boy, it has been an eventful time medically for you all. When does DH go for surgery?


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Jacki said:


> Whew! Just caught up again. Everyone seems to be having a nice busy weekend. I love the pictures of the kids....they are all so wonderfully unique and full fun! Nice to see what our future world leaders look like!
> 
> Weather here is still kind of iffy. Sitting mostly in the 50's today. Got that "bubble" look of clouds, just high, thin, but cover the extraordinary shade of blue our skies are here.
> 
> ...


Jacki, are you in the Plaid shirt?


----------



## Jacki (Feb 10, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Jacki, are you in the Plaid shirt?


How'd ya guess? Yep, that's me! Had a power "blip" and the rest of the pics got deleted....so I'll try again.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Jacki said:


> How'd ya guess? Yep, that's me! Had a power "blip" and the rest of the pics got deleted....so I'll try again.


Just a guess! Glad I got it right!

Always good to see pics!


----------



## Jacki (Feb 10, 2011)

Ok..done with pics for this day. The gardens change constantly throughout the growing season. They have a retail greenhouse I didn't take any pics of cuz there isn't much there as it is early in the season. They are open to the public only on weekends April - August.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

jscaplen said:


> Sorry to hear of your family's troubles. Hope things work out okay.


Thank you


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

I was born in Middlesbrough (Nunthorpe). I love Durham. It is a beautiful city.

Sue



Swedenme said:


> Just down the road from Durham on the outskirts of middlesbrough . . Go to Durham a lot . Beautiful down by the river and Durham cathedral is lovely
> Sonja


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Swedenme said:


> Thank you Ros
> I think I might when you all start up again give me time to finish up a few little outfits I have on needles .,and find some nice wool/yarn to start my first shawl . I have a few downloaded patterns that I want to try , just smallish ones . Not up to all your standards Sonja


 Sonja, what standards????  You do not have to be working on what we are working on. I post pics on whatever I am working on. I just finished an 1898 Seaman's hat. I have a bunch of WIP's I want to get done this year. So, I will work some of the things the LP works on, some I will skip. We just gather out of a love of lace and all knitting and each other.


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Hope all will work out well for your husband and yous don too.

Sue


Swedenme said:


> Hello Norma . Husbands having a few operations to patch up his heart , and we are having a bit of a worry over oldest son as they have found something on his lung now . Just waiting for results with crossed fingers that it is nothing
> Sonja


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Lurker 2 said:


> Sorry to hear of further problems for your boy, it has been an eventful time medically for you all. When does DH go for surgery?


He's already had one done and now has to see the consultant at end of month to see whats next


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> He's already had one done and now has to see the consultant at end of month to see whats next


Missed that, somewhere along the line. Hoping all goes well, and no more falling.


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Here is Affinity blocked. Now to go block Anniversary, then back to knitting again. Well actually later, as I am going to go outside and do a little yard work whilst it is so beautiful.

Sue


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

britgirl said:


> Here is Affinity blocked. Now to go block Anniversary, then back to knitting again. Well actually later, as I am going to go outside and do a little yard work whilst it is so beautiful.
> 
> Sue


Looking beautiful!


----------



## Jacki (Feb 10, 2011)

britgirl said:


> Here is Affinity blocked. Now to go block Anniversary, then back to knitting again. Well actually later, as I am going to go outside and do a little yard work whilst it is so beautiful.
> 
> Sue


That is beautiful! My goodness! Looks awesome on you or whomever your model is. Such lovely knitting and a great pattern!


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

britgirl said:


> Here is Affinity blocked. ...


Stupendous, Sue!
I haven't touched mine since yesterday. I worked to finish Foolish Heart clue 2 this afternoon & I just finished blocking Mountain Mist.
This is a new way for me:
It was too big for the twin bed but I don't have a spare double bed here - 4 singles. Then I remembered that I had a slim foam double mattress that my friend gave me when we moved in here - she said that if we had lots of company we could put it on the floor. It was folded to put it in the storage space & has a permanent crease in the middle but I leaned it up against the couch & managed to block the shawl. I'll get a pic in the am.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

britgirl said:


> Hope all will work out well for your husband and yous don too.
> 
> Sue


From me, too, Sonja.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

britgirl said:


> Here is Affinity blocked. Now to go block Anniversary, then back to knitting again. Well actually later, as I am going to go outside and do a little yard work whilst it is so beautiful.
> 
> Sue


Absolutely beautiful, Sue!


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Thank you. Told my DH just to show the shawl.

Sue



Jacki said:


> That is beautiful! My goodness! Looks awesome on you or whomever your model is. Such lovely knitting and a great pattern!


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Lurker 2 said:


> Missed that, somewhere along the line. Hoping all goes well, and no more falling.


Thank you Julie I hope there are no more falls either 
Sonja


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Thank you Julie I hope there are no more falls either
> Sonja


 :thumbup:


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

britgirl said:


> I was born in Middlesbrough (Nunthorpe). I love Durham. It is a beautiful city.
> 
> Sue


Small world I had a brother and sister who both lived in nunthorpe . Family still live there 
Sonja


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

jscaplen said:


> Well, stick around - you don't have to be working on what any of us might be working on.


Thank you


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

britgirl said:


> Here is Affinity blocked. Now to go block Anniversary, then back to knitting again. Well actually later, as I am going to go outside and do a little yard work whilst it is so beautiful.
> 
> Sue


That is beautiful lovely bead work 
Sonja


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Jacki, love the pics. Nice to put a face to a name. 

Sonja, sorry to hear of the families health problems. Hopefully, things will settle.

Sue, love your Affinity. Gorgeous knit.


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

eshlemania said:


> DFL, I love that Estonian flower. I have the shawl in my library. Nice to have it brought to the front of my mind again. My Lavender Fields is still a WIP. It in on my list of things to get done this year.  Beautiful pattern.


That is a good goal to have. I want to get mine finished also. That Estonian flower is a very pretty one. 

Can you believe it?! 84 pages after just a week!!!


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> How could she NOT like it, Ros? Like all your work, just gorgeous!


And Jackson is such a cutie!!!


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

eshlemania said:


> Jacki, love the pics. Nice to put a face to a name.
> 
> Sonja, sorry to hear of the families health problems. Hopefully, things will settle.
> 
> Sue, love your Affinity. Gorgeous knit.


Thank you . I hope so to 
Sonja


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Sue--Your Affinity is wonderful. That bead work is so fine. It looks great with that shawl pin. Super nice.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Since it seems I have stayed I thought I would show you a picture of the shawl I'm thinking of practising with . The pattern has written and chart instructions so a good way to learn to read charts . I hope . Now to just find some yarn to start with . Which will have to wait till tomorrow as it's getting late here 
Sonja


----------



## KittyChris (Jan 5, 2014)

Sonja, so nice to have you here. Hope all goes well for your husband. 

Sue, you Affinity shawl is beautiful. It is nicer than I'd imagined now that it's blocked. Good work!

Tanya, the LB yarn is LB1878 and states that it is #1 super fine which I take to be like a heavy lace weight or light fingering. When I first bought this I was just starting to learn to knit lace and thought it was the best deal in the world, and it was a really good price. I had mentioned it on the Lace Party thread and that was when DFL was still doing it. There were women that never strike up a conversation at all that suddenly had voices to let me know that it was not lace weight. I suppose we were talking about a wedding shawl pattern and they schooled me on stuff I still don't remember and about how a wedding shawl is named that because it has to pass through a wedding ring. So I learned a lot but I was so embarrassed by my naivety.


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

KittyChris said:


> Sonja, so nice to have you here. Hope all goes well for your husband.
> 
> Sue, you Affinity shawl is beautiful. It is nicer than I'd imagined now that it's blocked. Good work!
> 
> Tanya, the LB yarn is LB1878 and states that it is #1 super fine which I take to be like a heavy lace weight or light fingering. When I first bought this I was just starting to learn to knit lace and thought it was the best deal in the world, and it was a really good price. I had mentioned it on the Lace Party thread and that was when DFL was still doing it. There were women that never strike up a conversation at all that suddenly had voices to let me know that it was not lace weight. I suppose we were talking about a wedding shawl pattern and they schooled me on stuff I still don't remember and about how a wedding shawl is named that because it has to pass through a wedding ring. So I learned a lot but I was so embarrassed by my naivety.


We are all learning, Chris. Please do not feel bad about not know what weight that yarn is. I don't remember what was decided, but I was thinking it was more of a fingering. And I have a bunch of it. :?

Welcome, Sonja!!! We are so glad you are here and will be happy to encourage you to try all kinds of fun knitting adventures. 

Congratulations, Julie! Life style weight loss is the best way to go. Now if I could just stay consistent with it I would be able to make some genuine progress. My Bible Study ladies LOVE their coconut oil. I have used it also, and really like what it does. :thumbup:

I totally enjoyed all of the grandbaby photos and Jacki photos and knitting photos. Whew! I think I am caught up now!  (I'm sorry if I have missed anyone! My what a busy place this is today!!! )


----------



## Jacki (Feb 10, 2011)

Sonja, it is so nice to see you here!!! I think the shawl you have picked is lovely!!! As you know, you have a huge support group here should you need it! 

Chris, I remember some of those "conversations." I felt dumber than a sack of rocks on more than one occasion. Lucky for me, I am easily amused....even at myself. So, like you, I learned a LOT! Still have so much to learn, and re-learn as I found with Norma's lovely design. To me shawl construction and the math are "if you don't use it, you loose it." So, if I knit something that is not in that "mode" I forget some of the basics when I pick lace up again. Compared to 2011 when I first joined KP and now, I'm smart!


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Swedenme said:


> ... I thought I would show you a picture of the shawl I'm thinking of practising with ....


Lovely shawl - but we neglected to tell you about the rule that you are not allowed to tease us with the picture of a shawl without telling us its name!! ;-)


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

I haven't come across ccoconut oil. Does it carry the flavour of coconut?


tamarque said:


> Same here. I grew up learning that fats are evil. Margerine came into existence and was touted as low fat healthy. UGH! Over the past couple of years my reading has been teaching me that this fat phobia is based on disease making propaganda. Our bodies can become starved for fat and result in cravings for all the wrong things. Not eating enough fats affects our brains and all kinds of things. Also, eating more fats is more satisfying which also helps us eat less and avoid cravings. John Dean made big hay with his low/no fat heart health diet. It was bogus and impossible to follow for any length of time without causing eating boomerangs. Most of my reading on healthy diets promotes 30% fat content, quite the opposite of this Dean character. It has been quite a challenge to undo the fat phobia of years of learning but I do see the difference of adding extra coconut oil to my cooking or extra olive oil to my salads. And I now get whole milk organic yogurt instead of that fat free or low fat. The taste is also so different and more satisfying. Well keep up your regimen-it sounds good. An occasional sweet is not bad and you can chose healthier sweets.


----------



## Jacki (Feb 10, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> Lovely shawl - but we neglected to tell you about the rule that you are not allowed to tease us with the picture of a shawl without telling us its name!! ;-)


Oh, thank goodness you spoke up! Hee hee  Only an addict would do that! ;-)


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Jacki said:


> Oh, thank goodness you spoke up! Hee hee  Only an addict would do that! ;-)


Well, now, funny you should say that because according to this quiz, I am * not* an addict - only scored 58%.
http://www.thedietdiary.com/blog/lucia/333


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

jscaplen said:


> Lovely shawl - but we neglected to tell you about the rule that you are not allowed to tease us with the picture of a shawl without telling us its name!! ;-)


Sorry it's called beginners lace shawl and it's a free pattern by JuJu Vail on ravelry . I thought the name was rather apt as it will be my first one 
Sonja


----------



## Jacki (Feb 10, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> Well, now, funny you should say that because according to this quiz, I am * not* an addict - only scored 58%.
> http://www.thedietdiary.com/blog/lucia/333


LOL I remember that quiz! Couldn't remember where I fell, so I did it again "You scored 60%. You are a recreational knitter. Although other people accuse you of addiction, you are not addicted. Nope. Knitting is just fun. You could quit any time. Really"

Humm, really? I don't think so.  I guess our lace knitting addiction is just recreation. Too funny.


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

I scored even less 46%. Said they didn't know why I botheresd taking the test. Honestly half the answers I would have given were not listed
Sue


Jacki said:


> LOL I remember that quiz! Couldn't remember where I fell, so I did it again "You scored 60%. You are a recreational knitter. Although other people accuse you of addiction, you are not addicted. Nope. Knitting is just fun. You could quit any time. Really"
> 
> Humm, really? I don't think so.  I guess our lace knitting addiction is just recreation. Too funny.


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

Oh my I know I will not remember all I've just caught up on. Chris your cowl is done so well and will go with everything in that color!!

Sue thank goodness you were able to finish the Affinity Shawl. Can't wait to see it blocked. 

Ros, your red Ashton is just as nice this time as last and so glad you got it done in time! Love all you pictures of all he beautiful children and their lovely shawls that they were totally enjoying!

DFL, thanks for that gorgeous lace pattern and the shawl. I did save it and hope to use it someday! And of course I remember Lavender Fields. I just wore it the other day as a matter of fact!

It was a lovely day here too Sue And we got some yard work done as well. Lots of dandelions to get out of the flower beds! Love your forsythia and of course your cute doggies! 

Sonja, your shawl looks like a good choice and very pretty!


----------



## Grannypeg (Jun 17, 2011)

[Made it to my friend Monika's today. Will edit to attach some photos. Her place is truly a work of love. Developed and maintained by herself, her son, and her DH. They are such great friends and awesome people.

I have knitted the Echo Flower Shawl awhile back. It was fun, never a dull moment, and not as hard as I thought it was going to be. For the life of me I can't find the picture, but I thought I might have posted it last summer...

Anyway, here are some pics for y'all.[/quote]

Wow, what gorgeous pictures.


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

KittyChris said:


> Ros and Linda, I just love the pictures of the grandkids. They are so sweet when young. Mine are 6 and 9 now, no more cutesy pictures of them. In fact the last couple of times I saw them I didn't take any pictures. Shame on me.
> 
> Sue, love seeing the green grass! There is really no green to speak of yet here. And I do love the dogs too. They are cute.


Thank you Chris. 💞


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

linda09 said:


> I did see them - he is a sweetheart and has the good taste to appreciate hand knitting.


Thank you Linda. Jackson only grabs the hand knitted blankets.💞


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

linda09 said:


> It seems that you too are a sweetheart, Ros. I so agree with you about family. :thumbup:


Thank you Linda. 💞


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

jscaplen said:


> Lovely shawl - but we neglected to tell you about the rule that you are not allowed to tease us with the picture of a shawl without telling us its name!! ;-)


:thumbup: :thumbup: Just like you Jane, to pipe up with that. 
But, truthfully, I am glad someone did.

Sonja, thanks for the name of the shawl. We would be delighted to give you support as you start your first shawl. We like to enable. . .hmmmmmmmmm. . .let's try encourage. Yep, encourage fits. Let's face it, we're all addicts.


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

Swedenme said:


> Thank you Ros
> I think I might when you all start up again give me time to finish up a few little outfits I have on needles .,and find some nice wool/yarn to start my first shawl . I have a few downloaded patterns that I want to try , just smallish ones . Not up to all your standards
> 
> Sonja


You're welcome Sonja. Your knitting is beautiful, and you don't have to be knitting shawls to stay here with us. We love lace, but then again we love everything.💞


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

jscaplen said:


> As I just mentioned in response to Sue, a bit better but far from normal.


We are all hoping Tango recovers quickly. 💞


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

jscaplen said:


> I will be feeling a bit better when I know that he is back home.


Yes I can understand that. I'm looking forward to hearing that he is safe and sound at home. 💞


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

britgirl said:


> We have just got back from the funeral, and, I have to confess, it was the most beautiful funeral I have ever been to. The woman who died was in the Flower Guild I belong to at church. She is from one of the families who have been in Manassas since forever. I expected there would be quite a few attending, and so we went early, and even then, the church was full, and the parish hall,where we were was full too, with people standing. To be honest it was not really sad, but rather a very uplifting service.
> 
> Sue


That's lovely Sue, it sounds like it was a celebration of her life. 💞


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

Jacki said:


> Whew! Just caught up again. Everyone seems to be having a nice busy weekend. I love the pictures of the kids....they are all so wonderfully unique and full fun! Nice to see what our future world leaders look like!
> 
> Weather here is still kind of iffy. Sitting mostly in the 50's today. Got that "bubble" look of clouds, just high, thin, but cover the extraordinary shade of blue our skies are here.
> 
> ...


Gorgeous photos Jacki. 💞


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

Swedenme said:


> Hello Norma . Husbands having a few operations to patch up his heart , and we are having a bit of a worry over oldest son as they have found something on his lung now . Just waiting for results with crossed fingers that it is nothing
> Sonja


So sorry to hear that Sonja. Fingers crossed that. Hope you get some good news.💞 Ros


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

Swedenme said:


> He's already had one done and now has to see the consultant at end of month to see whats next


He's certainly having a rough time, it must be hard going for all of your family. Sending lots of love to you and your family Sonja. 💞 Ros


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

britgirl said:


> Here is Affinity blocked. Now to go block Anniversary, then back to knitting again. Well actually later, as I am going to go outside and do a little yard work whilst it is so beautiful.
> 
> Sue


It's beautiful Sue. Enjoy the sunshine. 💞


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

TLL said:


> And Jackson is such a cutie!!!


Thank you Toni, he sure is. 💞


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

Swedenme said:


> Since it seems I have stayed I thought I would show you a picture of the shawl I'm thinking of practising with . The pattern has written and chart instructions so a good way to learn to read charts . I hope . Now to just find some yarn to start with . Which will have to wait till tomorrow as it's getting late here
> Sonja


I'm very happy you are staying with us. That's a gorgeous shawl Sonja. 💞


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

sisu said:


> Ros, your red Ashton is just as nice this time as last and so glad you got it done in time! Love all you pictures of all he beautiful children and their lovely shawls that they were totally enjoying!


Thank you Caryn. 💞


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

I was sitting on my bed this morning and guess who came running in to to have a cuddle. Sneaking a couple more photos in, sorry I can't help myself.&#128158;


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

RosD said:


> I'm very happy you are staying with us. That's a gorgeous shawl Sonja. 💞


Well I hope you say the same when I finally knit one . 😄I've been reading through the pattern trying to make sure I understand it 
Lovely pictures of Jackson wish I had some of his curls in my hair 
Sonja


----------



## MissMelba (Jun 9, 2012)

Busy day here in the LP  Saw some nice work, thanks for sharing!

DH and I went up to our property to walk out some measurements of where to build on it today. It is mostly scrub brush now but I found some flowers blooming and took some photos with my phone. I found eleven different flowers in my wanderings. Most of the photos are middling but here are a couple. And I got a chunk of the baby blanket bind off done during the drive up and back (about 1 1/2 hours each way) - woo woo! This thing will be done in a couple of days!

I also went to my LYS (which just moved to a new location) as I am in a swap and needed to buy something for my self-proclaimed yarn snob swap partner . While there I found a hank (about 500 yards) of a pretty blue tonal wool fingering weight yarn. But alas at $55 it is still at the store. Back to Knit Picks for yarn for me.

ETA - also found two snakes and evidence of boars, no alligator in the pond which is good because there are alligators in other ponds in the area.


----------



## MissMelba (Jun 9, 2012)

Sonja, you are in the right place to knit your first lace shawl! Don't be surprised if some of us get the pattern and knit it with you


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

MissMelba said:


> Sonja, you are in the right place to knit your first lace shawl! Don't be surprised if some of us get the pattern and knit it with you


It would be nice if they did then I could ask for help if I get stuck 
Sonja


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

Swedenme said:


> Well I hope you say the same when I finally knit one . 😄I've been reading through the pattern trying to make sure I understand it
> Lovely pictures of Jackson wish I had some of his curls in my hair
> Sonja


Thank you Sonja, I know from your work that you are a beautiful knitter. If you have any problems (and I'm sure won't) there is so much help here and loads of encouragement. 
Jackson's Mum & Dad both have dark curly hair. 💞


----------



## KittyChris (Jan 5, 2014)

jscaplen said:


> How did you find working with it? I love how it blocks.


As I was washing the dishes I realized that you had asked me a question that I never answered. So here it is. I loved working with that yarn. I think it got softer after being knit. I still haven't blocked it yet. 
I am glad to hear that the vet believes Tango only has an infection, but I suppose that could be a bigger problem than we think. One of my cats had to stay at the vet for 3 nights on intravenous because she wasn't eating and had some type of infection. The 3rd night when I visited her(they had visiting hours) I brought treats with me and she gobbled them up. Good thing the attendant saw that and reported back so they let me take her home next day. she wasn't eating their food. If she hadn't eaten those treats the vet wanted to insert a tube in her stomach for me to feed her through that. You know that was not going to happen. This vet thinks everyone is willing to mortgage their house for their pets. Needless to say I don't go there anymore.


----------



## KittyChris (Jan 5, 2014)

Mel, thank goodness there's no alligators. &#128010; those flowers are lovely. I believe that the bicolored flower is sold up here as an indoor plant.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

RosD said:


> I was sitting on my bed this morning and guess who came running in to to have a cuddle. Sneaking a couple more photos in, sorry I can't help myself.💞


Always happy to see photos of him!


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

More photos of Jackson!  What a way to start your day! 

Your property sounds and looks beautiful, Melanie! I am glad you do not have alligators. What happens with the boars in your pond? I have heard they can be very mean. :?

Jane, I like your idea of a taste of France and finishing a WIP.  I have one row left on chart #3 of Norma's Madryn, then I get to play with colors and beads on chart #4!!!


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

britgirl said:


> We have just got back from the funeral, and, I have to confess, it was the most beautiful funeral I have ever been to. The woman who died was in the Flower Guild I belong to at church. She is from one of the families who have been in Manassas since forever. I expected there would be quite a few attending, and so we went early, and even then, the church was full, and the parish hall,where we were was full too, with people standing. To be honest it was not really sad, but rather a very uplifting service.
> 
> Sue


that is good Sue... it is sad when we loose someone but I like it best when everyone shares their favorite memory's  I went to one where the whole town showed up.. the lady was in charge of our animal shelter and was loved by everyone. They had to rent one of the buildings at the fair grounds and still people were lined up going down the road a way's..it was a very uplifting and touching service.


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

Yes Tanya I am allergic to Peanuts.. not fun. everything has either peanuts in it or made with peanut flour.. I am fair with the Oil but I don't want to take a chance. I don't swell up I get intense abdominal pains and I can't sit or stand.. laying down is not comfortable either.. I have to try to walk it off until the Benedryl kicks in  

Jacki great pictures!! I love the pond! are there goldfish in there (Koi)? we had some in our pond. It is always nice to have a face with a name.. 

Sue that turned out great!!! I love the edging.. very dramatic and feminine all at the same time


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

Very cute pictures of Jackson. He sure is a happy little boy!

Melanie I love your pictures.. that looks like Verbena to me.. I love that flower.. I just don't remember berry's with it.. so maybe they just look similar  So glad there are no alligators in you pond.. but I am curious about the boars too.. are they as mean as Hyena's ?

I am on my last repeat of chart 4 I am doing it in black. I was just going to do part of it in black then back to the teal and then the edging in black.. and that would look nice too but I wanted it to be more weighted with the color so I am doing a wider stripe across the bottom. I'll crochet a scallop across the top to tie it all in.  I just need to remember how to do that.. My crochet skills always need refreshed..  but I love it.. and pick it back up again quickly..

I scored 48% I think it was designed for us to have a defense against anyone who accuses us of a Knitting addiction.. they didn't even touch on the pattern hoarding.. I swear every week I have to sort through the mess of patterns I have collected..  what a problem to have!!! right!


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Thanks for the pictures, Melanie. The flowers look great. I noticed to day my daffodils are blooming and tulips are coming up. Soon the red buds and cherry trees will be blossoming.

Ros, more Jackson pictures.  I sure envy your cuddling. 

Sue, so glad the funeral was a celebration. Those can be very uplifting.

Chris, we have a vet like that in town. Our orange boy hurt his tail. It hurt him so much, he growled when he went up the steps. Our vet was sick and they recommended another. We went there. They took x-rays, blew them up and brought it in for us to see. They took another to be sure the pelvis wasn't cracked. They gave us narcotics for his pain. They said his tail was broken and there wasn't anything they could do about it. Cost us $250. If he did not get movement back, they would have to amputate. Thankfully, he did get movement back. We will not be going back there. We only got one of the pain pills down him and he wouldn't take any more.


----------



## jangmb (Oct 27, 2011)

Hello, hello, ALL! Wonderful weekend for news, pics and sharing Way to many pages to do any of the postings justice so just know, I got yarn and FO envy The pics of lawns and gardens, well, what can I say, just too lovely. What places for enjoyment and meditation. Welcome to the new members - lots of encouragement on your work will come your way if you continue to join us. We all love pics!!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

TLL said:


> We are all learning, Chris. Please do not feel bad about not know what weight that yarn is. I don't remember what was decided, but I was thinking it was more of a fingering. And I have a bunch of it. :?
> 
> Welcome, Sonja!!! We are so glad you are here and will be happy to encourage you to try all kinds of fun knitting adventures.
> 
> ...


I am just back from seeing the doctor- he thinks my Apple Cider drink that I am making is almost certainly helping the weight loss. I also invested in some Coconut flour which was at quite a good price- be interesting to see what it is like. Had hoped for almond flour, but I think I will have to go to the Punjabi suppliers for that. I have misplaced my Coconut oil, but I like extra virgin Olive Oil too. Sweet potatoes are a horrific price at the moment- I thought of ordinary potatoes, and decided against them- maybe once a fortnight. Being of the Nightshade family.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

RosD said:


> I was sitting on my bed this morning and guess who came running in to to have a cuddle. Sneaking a couple more photos in, sorry I can't help myself.💞


No need to apologise! We love them, and him.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

MissMelba said:


> Busy day here in the LP  Saw some nice work, thanks for sharing!
> 
> DH and I went up to our property to walk out some measurements of where to build on it today. It is mostly scrub brush now but I found some flowers blooming and took some photos with my phone. I found eleven different flowers in my wanderings. Most of the photos are middling but here are a couple. And I got a chunk of the baby blanket bind off done during the drive up and back (about 1 1/2 hours each way) - woo woo! This thing will be done in a couple of days!
> 
> ...


The flowers are lovely, Melanie!


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

linda09 said:


> I haven't come across ccoconut oil. Does it carry the flavour of coconut?


Yes and No. They have a method of 'deodorizing' the oil so it does not have the coconut flavor/odor. Personally I get the regular oil but don't see that it imparts a coconut flavor when cooked.

You are in the UK but I would imagine health food stores would carry it. Or you can oder online. I buy it in large quantities to avoid shipping costs as well as taking the advantage of lower costs. But you might want to buy a small jar to acclimate yourself to it. It is about the healthiest oil out there.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

RosD said:


> I was sitting on my bed this morning and guess who came running in to to have a cuddle....


What a great way to stat your day.


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

jscaplen said:


> What a great way to stat your day.


Thank you Jane, it certainly was a great start. I'm working my way through 47 thousand kisses and cuddles ( just a ridiculous number I always say) I'm giving Jackson lots of kisses and cuddles from the LP ladies. It's a hard job but someone's gotta do it and he loves it. He is a very smoochy, cuddly boy. 💞
I hope Tango is improving and getting back to his happy self.🐾💞
Is Michael home safe and sound? I hope so. 💞


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

MissMelba said:


> Busy day here in the LP  Saw some nice work, thanks for sharing!
> 
> DH and I went up to our property to walk out some measurements of where to build on it today. It is mostly scrub brush now but I found some flowers blooming and took some photos with my phone. I found eleven different flowers in my wanderings. Most of the photos are middling but here are a couple. And I got a chunk of the baby blanket bind off done during the drive up and back (about 1 1/2 hours each way) - woo woo! This thing will be done in a couple of days!
> 
> ...


Pretty flowers Melanie, so happy there's no alligators in the pond.💞


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

Miss Pam said:


> Always happy to see photos of him!


Thank you Pam. 💞


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

TLL said:


> More photos of Jackson!  What a way to start your day!
> 
> Your property sounds and looks beautiful, Melanie! I am glad you do not have alligators. What happens with the boars in your pond? I have heard they can be very mean. :?
> 
> Jane, I like your idea of a taste of France and finishing a WIP.  I have one row left on chart #3 of Norma's Madryn, then I get to play with colors and beads on chart #4!!!


Thank you Toni. 💞


----------



## kaixixang (Jul 16, 2012)

MissMelba --> I think the second set of flowers in Apr 12, 15 20:59:17 of http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-329700-87.html is Primrose. No clue on the first photo.

*ALL!* --> It is now official!!! I've just accepted the funds for one of the doilies some of you viewed a few pages back from the other topic thread I follow. I have to wait about 3-5 days for it to arrive in my local bank account...but I have had notice from Paypal promptly after I made the correct moves to get the money transferred.

Is USPS reasonable or FedEx/UPS? How many have shipped to England in the past week/month/year? I'm NOT spending over 30 USD to ship the item as it's a mere crocheted doily that I'm putting in a padded envelope with extra cardboard for protection. $10-15 I can agree to!!!


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

KittyChris said:


> ...One of my cats had to stay at the vet for 3 nights ...This vet thinks everyone is willing to mortgage their house for their pets. ...


Tango would pine away if he had to stay at the vet's.
She didn't charge me for the consultation on Saturday - just for the drugs - but that was quite enough.


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

Ronie said:


> Very cute pictures of Jackson. He sure is a happy little boy!


Thank you Ronie. 💞


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

MissMelba said:


> ...DH and I went up to our property ...


Sounds like a good day. That blanket will be finished in no time & then you'll have to have a party!


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Sonja, prayers are on their way. Hugs for you, too.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

That is a stunning garden, Jacki. Your friend has a wonderful touch with plants. Thank you for sharing.


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

eshlemania said:


> Ros, more Jackson pictures.  I sure envy your cuddling. .


Thank you Bev, I'm giving Jackson kisses and cuddles from you. 💞


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

Lurker 2 said:


> No need to apologise! We love them, and him.


Thanks Julie. 💞


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Sue, that is very elegant. Beautiful :thumbup:


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

RosD said:


> ...
> I hope Tango is improving and getting back to his happy self.


He hasn't stirred much this morning. I am taking him to the vet at 10:45. I had to get up early because the electrician was supposed to come but I think that he forgot me.


> Is Michael home safe and sound? I hope so.


No - he should have just arrived in London - I hope he got there anyway. 
I was up late with him last night emailing back & forth & Face timed once. He decided to stay at the airport instead of going to a hotel so I was even more uneasy. I went to bed around 3 - so now I am not happy that I had to get up early for the no-show electrician.
He won't get in Newfoundland until 1:10 their time & then they have a 3 1/2 hour drive home. I figure that they should get there around 6pm - 10:30 my time. So I still have a long time to wait for news.


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

jscaplen said:


> No - he should have just arrived in London - I hope he got there anyway.
> I was up late with him last night emailing back & forth & Face timed once. He decided to stay at the airport instead of going to a hotel so I was even more uneasy. I went to bed around 3 - so now I am not happy that I had to get up early for the no-show electrician.
> He won't get in Newfoundland until 1:10 their time & then they have a 3 1/2 hour drive home. I figure that they should get there around 6pm - 10:30 my time. So I still have a long time to wait for news.


Please let us know what the vet says, I hope you have good news!!!
How stressful waiting for Michael to arrive home safely. 💞


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

MissMelba said:


> Busy day here in the LP  Saw some nice work, thanks for sharing!
> 
> DH and I went up to our property to walk out some measurements of where to build on it today. It is mostly scrub brush now but I found some flowers blooming and took some photos with my phone. I found eleven different flowers in my wanderings. Most of the photos are middling but here are a couple. And I got a chunk of the baby blanket bind off done during the drive up and back (about 1 1/2 hours each way) - woo woo! This thing will be done in a couple of days!
> 
> ...


----------



## kaixixang (Jul 16, 2012)

Sonja said:


> Lovely pictures , to me I don't know which would be the worst snakes or alligators


Definitely the alligators. The snakes are easier to avoid.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Well I think I have chosen the yarn for my shawl just finished winding it into a ball and I didn't get all tangled up , which is a good start in itself , now to test it 
Sonja


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Well I think I have chosen the yarn for my shawl just finished winding it into a ball and I didn't get all tangled up , which is a good start in itself , now to test it
> Sonja


 :thumbup: Good going!


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Swedenme said:


> Well I think I have chosen the yarn for my shawl ...


What are you using?


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Ros, those are cute. I do like the chickens one andthe one wiith Carmen.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Melanie, great photos but alligators???!!!???


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Lurker 2 said:


> I am just back from seeing the doctor- he thinks my Apple Cider drink that I am making is almost certainly helping the weight loss. I also invested in some Coconut flour which was at quite a good price- be interesting to see what it is like. Had hoped for almond flour, but I think I will have to go to the Punjabi suppliers for that. I have misplaced my Coconut oil, but I like extra virgin Olive Oil too. Sweet potatoes are a horrific price at the moment- I thought of ordinary potatoes, and decided against them- maybe once a fortnight. Being of the Nightshade family.


 :thumbup: :thumbup: sounds like. progress


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Normaedern said:


> :thumbup: :thumbup: sounds like. progress


Small steps, perhaps.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Linda I should have chipped in. I use coconut oil all the time and order it on line but only because our health food shop went out of business 2 years ago. For me the next available one is a good drive away. Barrett and Holland stock it.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Normaedern said:


> Sonja, prayers are on their way. Hugs for you, too.


Thank you Norma , we are just taking it one day at a time and moping is banned 
Sonja


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

jscaplen said:


> What are you using?


I don't know what it is called as I picked it up at a good will shop but this is what it looks like. I knitted up a swatch to see if I have right needle size for what I want . I think I'm going to stick with this size for my practise shawl 
Sonja


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

Normaedern said:


> Ros, those are cute. I do like the chickens one andthe one wiith Carmen.


Thank you Norma. 💞


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Yay, Xaixixang! So glad you got a doily sold. How wonderful.

Sonja, love the color of your yarn. Looks lovely in that pattern. Love the doily under your yarn. Did you crochet that?


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

Swedenme said:


> I don't know what it is called as I picked it up at a good will shop but this is what it looks like. I knitted up a swatch to see if I have right needle size for what I want . I think I'm going to stick with this size for my practise shawl
> Sonja


Looks gorgeous Sonja. 💞


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Swedenme said:


> I don't know what it is called ... I knitted up a swatch ...


Lovely colour & your swatch looks great. Remember that with lace you generally use a larger size needle than would be written on the label... but then you have no label...

Does it have a bit of a halo?


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Saw the vet. She did an ultrasound & an x-ray & found no problems. So she figures that it must be viral & the drugs should handle it. She said to come back in a month for a followup blood test.
Didn't see the electrician!
Didn't see the delivery guy with my yarn!

Thankfully, Michael is on the plane heading to Newfoundland. He is probably conked out & be revived enough to talk his father's ear off for the 3 1/2 hour car trip home.

Tea is ready - off to finish Affinity clue 2 in anticipation of SusannaIC's first clue.


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

Ros, I always enjoy you pics of Jackson. Love the one with the chickens. Glad you are enjoying all the kisses and cuddles.

Melanie, where is your property? How exciting to be planning to build a new house! Love those FL flowers! The bottom one does look like Lantana to me too.
Can't wait to see the baby blanket.

Julie, what is your apple cider drink? Great that it is working for you. 

Wow Jane. Sounds like a stressful night and morning. Poor Tango. I sure hope the meds work for him and he will feel better soon. It will sure make you feel better when Micael is home safe and sound too! And of course it is no help when service people do not show up :thumbdown:


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> I don't know what it is called as I picked it up at a good will shop but this is what it looks like. I knitted up a swatch to see if I have right needle size for what I want . I think I'm going to stick with this size for my practise shawl
> Sonja


Very pretty color. The stitches seem to show up very nicely on the swatch.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Sonja, your swatch is looking good :thumbup:


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

Oh, Jane, I can understand your sleepless night with a child over night in an airport. When our girls were in the UK and traveling during breaks they would do that, but at least they had each other and they took turns sleeping.

I sure hope Tango is feeling better soon and your yarn shows up! The electrician would be good, too. 

Congratulations, KX, on your sale!!!

Sonja, your swatch is beautiful! I have considered using that stitch pattern for a project. It is so pretty!


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

I mentioned previously, that I blocked my MM last night on an old foam mattress that had been stored folded in two so it has a permanent crease in it - but it did the trick. I leaned it up against the couch - easier on the back & knees than other methods that I have used.
It looks a bit lopsided in the photo & wrinkled, as well, but that is because of the bend in the mattress. I will leave it until tomorrow, I think. Also, the other shawls that I looked at were more open - this one wanted to close in for some reason. Maybe next time I block it, I will work on opening it up more.

Hoping to get some nice pics tomorrow.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

My cherry tree is in full bloom.


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

jscaplen said:


> My cherry tree is in full bloom.


 Waiting on mine, Jane. Your shawl looks like another stunner. Hopefully, your stressors will go away soon.


----------



## MissMelba (Jun 9, 2012)

Woo Hoo!! KX! I used the USPS last month for a package to the UK - 3.5 lbs was over $30, ouch. You can go online, usps.gov, and get an idea of the cost by entering the weight and post code.

Lovely tree Jane. We just spent Easter weekend in Washington DC so got to see some blooming cherry trees 

Snakes are ok but alligators can be a nuisance. There are several on the south side of the airpark. Boars are the bigger problem as they can get aggressive and they root around in the lawn. I don't have a lawn yet so no problem but hope they will move before I do. Caryn, we have a lot in a private airpark out west of Port St. Lucie. We plan to build a house and a hangar there, guesstimating three to five years.

Lovely yarn color Sonya, and very nice sample.

Slow and steady is a good plan Julie. Much better to make the lifestyle changes slowly so they will stick  and much healthier that way.

Have a great day all,

Melanie


----------



## MissMelba (Jun 9, 2012)

Your MM looks really great Jane. What is the red yarn for?


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Here is my Anniversary 2015 shawl, a pi construction. I am really pleased with it. It used just under 420 yards and blocked to 50" x22". Although I couldn't complete all of Chart 4 or do as many garter rows as I might have liked to, I do like how it turned out. I couldn't get a straight edge, or should I say a curved semi circular edge, it worked out very nicely with little scallops.

This was a very simple scarf to knit. Basically it was the same pattern throughout.

Sue


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

MissMelba said:


> Your MM looks really great Jane.


Thanks


> What is the red yarn for?


And I am thinking, "Red yarn? What red yarn?"
Had to go back & look. Duh!
I used it in the curve of the neck. Home I use weed whacker cord.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

britgirl said:


> Here is my Anniversary 2015 shawl, a pi construction. I am really pleased with it. It used just under 420 yards and blocked to 50" x22". Although I couldn't complete all of Chart 4 or do as many garter rows as I might have liked to, I do like how it turned out. I couldn't get a straight edge, or should I say a curved semi circular edge, it worked out very nicely with little scallops.
> 
> This was a very simple scarf to knit. Basically it was the same pattern throughout.
> 
> Sue


Sue - it's absolutely beautiful!


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

eshlemania said:


> ...Your shawl looks like another stunner. Hopefully, your stressors will go away soon.


Thank you, Bev


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

MissMelba said:


> Your MM looks really great Jane. What is the red yarn for?


I agree, Jane. It's lovely!


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

britgirl said:


> Here is my Anniversary 2015 shawl...


Looks great, Sue 
There is no way of telling that you ran out of yarn.
Good job!


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Miss Pam said:


> I agree, Jane. It's lovely!


Thank you, Pam


----------



## MissMelba (Jun 9, 2012)

Another stunning shawl Sue


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

sisu said:


> Ros, I always enjoy you pics of Jackson. Love the one with the chickens. Glad you are enjoying all the kisses and cuddles.


Thank you Caryn. I am enjoying all of the kisses and cuddles. 💞


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

jscaplen said:


> I mentioned previously, that I blocked my MM last night on an old foam mattress that had been stored folded in two so it has a permanent crease in it - but it did the trick. I leaned it up against the couch - easier on the back & knees than other methods that I have used.
> It looks a bit lopsided in the photo & wrinkled, as well, but that is because of the bend in the mattress. I will leave it until tomorrow, I think. Also, the other shawls that I looked at were more open - this one wanted to close in for some reason. Maybe next time I block it, I will work on opening it up more.
> 
> Hoping to get some nice pics tomorrow.


Looking beautiful Jane. 💞


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

jscaplen said:


> My cherry tree is in full bloom.


Soooo pretty Jane. 💞


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

britgirl said:


> Here is my Anniversary 2015 shawl, a pi construction. I am really pleased with it. It used just under 420 yards and blocked to 50" x22". Although I couldn't complete all of Chart 4 or do as many garter rows as I might have liked to, I do like how it turned out. I couldn't get a straight edge, or should I say a curved semi circular edge, it worked out very nicely with little scallops.
> 
> This was a very simple scarf to knit. Basically it was the same pattern throughout.
> 
> Sue


It's beautiful Sue. 💞


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> I don't know what it is called as I picked it up at a good will shop but this is what it looks like. I knitted up a swatch to see if I have right needle size for what I want . I think I'm going to stick with this size for my practise shawl
> Sonja


Good on you, Sonja! How did your duplicate stitch experiment go? It certainly looks to me like the yarn has a halo- such a lovely blue. 
Did you see in the previous Lace party my struggles to read a chart? You are doing fantastically well.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

sisu said:


> Ros, I always enjoy you pics of Jackson. Love the one with the chickens. Glad you are enjoying all the kisses and cuddles.
> 
> Melanie, where is your property? How exciting to be planning to build a new house! Love those FL flowers! The bottom one does look like Lantana to me too.
> Can't wait to see the baby blanket.
> ...


Caryn, I just put a splash of Apple Cider Vinegar (which is a properly fermented one) in the bottom of my cup, and fill it with water. I used always use honey as well, but I thought given that I have been borderline Diabetic for a number of years that it was better to do without- my tastebuds have adjusted well.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

eshlemania said:


> Waiting on mine, Jane. Your shawl looks like another stunner. Hopefully, your stressors will go away soon.


Hoping so too, and agreeing.


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

On the way home today, lil man Jackson is all tuckered out. &#128158;


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

MissMelba said:


> Woo Hoo!! KX! I used the USPS last month for a package to the UK - 3.5 lbs was over $30, ouch. You can go online, usps.gov, and get an idea of the cost by entering the weight and post code.
> 
> Lovely tree Jane. We just spent Easter weekend in Washington DC so got to see some blooming cherry trees
> 
> ...


I still have a long way to go- and with our sudden precipitation into winter it will be a matter of maintenance I suspect at least for a while. I am so glad to have my woolens to bundle up in - the green shrug BTW, is progressing well, by my reckoning I am nearly ready to start the second sleeve.
I am not sure that I could have your equanimity when it comes to snakes- I have lived so long in a land that has none- mind you I am not sure if we even have Alligators in the zoos! Wild boars we do have, but usually well away in the bush, as our scrubby forests are known.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

britgirl said:


> Here is my Anniversary 2015 shawl, a pi construction. I am really pleased with it. It used just under 420 yards and blocked to 50" x22". Although I couldn't complete all of Chart 4 or do as many garter rows as I might have liked to, I do like how it turned out. I couldn't get a straight edge, or should I say a curved semi circular edge, it worked out very nicely with little scallops.
> 
> This was a very simple scarf to knit. Basically it was the same pattern throughout.
> 
> Sue


I was going to ask if this one was the one with the I-cord edging- I see that it is- looking good!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

RosD said:


> On the way home today, lil man Jackson is all tuckered out. 💞


With another of his hand knitted blankets?


----------



## Jacki (Feb 10, 2011)

Good morning everyone!! Lovely knitting and blocking going on out there! Lovely ladies, absolutely lovely!!!!!

Off to spend the morning with my Munchkie. I'll try to get caught up again when I get home. Page 92....ok, lets see what it will be by the time I get back.

Hoping for Tango to be feeling better really soon!


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

So much sharing just since yesterday. Fell out so early yesterday and just finished the last 5 or 6 pp. 

Chris--my LB yarn is fingering wt so same as what you spoke of. When I bought it, it seems so much lighter in wt than is does after doing some lace weight knitting. Our learning curve grows. And no need for embarrassment for not knowing something. What is bad is refusing to learn.

Melanie--such nice wild flowers. How exciting to be building a new home. Are you designing it yourself? Or working with an architect? Or using commercial plans? I have to remember that Florida is so much easier for building as you don't have frost lines to content with and hurricane codes are not that hard or expensive to do. Are you building inland or by the coast areas? Alligators? They would give me nightmares. I prefer the raccoons and opossums--destructive to gardens and houses but not people or pets.

You might want to look at DBNY for high end discounted yarns for your swap. If you recall I just bought some wonderful Cherry Tree Hill Lace wt at a ridiculous price and the skeins are over 1000 yards. That would make an awesome gift.

Sonja--Nice blue color yarn. Agree with Jane--give us t he pattern and pics. 
Hope DH improves. Health can be such a stressor.

Ronie--so sorry for the peanut allergy. It can be difficult to work around it in our American food pantry. We are seeing such an increase in such allergies. 

Jane--Poor Tango. You might want to consider using colloidal silver with him for infection. It is a natural ab and dogs tolerate it well. Vets? They are even worse than human allopaths. This one guy in my town told me that when Tiny was not eating it was okay because he was too fat!! Cats must eat or their organs can begin to shut down almost immediately. And tiny was not fat. He had a bad response to the stress of having a nasty guest cat for 10 mod and I think it blew out his adrenals, or significantly affected them and he blew up at that time. He never was a tiny cat but this vet looked at me and the cat and made typical nasty assessments based on prejudice. He was an idiot who also said other really stupid things to me. The problem is that he is not unique. Once a vet, when my PussPuss had a seizure, pulled out someone else's chart and began to diagnose based on it. I never went to vets unless my cat was literally at death's door. Used homeopathy very successfully for the few things that would develop with them. My daughter just bought pet insurance with her 3 cats and then found out that it covered practically nothing of consequence. Big scams in my book. I know this doesn't help with Tango now, but you know that I always encourage people to look for alternative, holistic protocols that are safer and effective. 

Jacki--your friends gardens are beautiful. Loved seeing their grounds.

KX--so glad you were able to sell your doily for a decent amount. They certainly are worth the price.

Am sure I have forgotten some people here but so much to keep in mind while responding. Seems like everyone has so much going on, and so much of it good.


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

Lurker 2 said:


> With another of his hand knitted blankets?


Yes Julie, just a really quick corner to corner blanket in garter stitch.💞


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

RosD said:


> Yes Julie, just a really quick corner to corner blanket in garter stitch.💞


Garter stitch is something I love to have somewhere amongst my WIP's!


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Sent to me this a.m. Not in my garden yet, but in a couple of months the purslane will be up. Enjoy this article with its very good picture to help identify this wild succulent. Purslane is incredibly nourishing either raw or cooked. There are some recipes at the end that you might like.

http://eatlocalgrown.com/article/13270-just-a-weed-or-an-unrecognized-health-boosting-plant.html

ETA--another site with other recipes for this great herb

http://www.prairielandcsa.org/recipes/purslane.html


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

RosD said:


> Looking beautiful Jane. 💞


Thank you, Ros


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

_ eshlemania wrote:
Waiting on mine, Jane. Your shawl looks like another stunner. Hopefully, your stressors will go away soon._ 


Lurker 2 said:


> Hoping so too, and agreeing.


Thank you, Julie


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

Good Morning all!! lots going on while I slept .. Jane and Sue both are just beautiful!! and the colors show up as close to the same on my monitor!! 

More adorable pictures of Jackson.. I remember when they would sleep like that.. such a comfort to know they are sleeping so soundly and that I would get a break.. but I was one of those Mom's that after a half hour would be peeking at them to see if they were awake yet!! LOL 

I got quite a bit done on my Madryn I am almost on to the border.. I could get that done today...

Silly me forced myself up from a deep sleep to get up and a around for work.. only to look at the calendar and see that I have today off!!! but I am up now and sleep would be impossible.. so I'll stay up.

Julie it is great that the Apple Cider Vinegar is working well for you.. my last client use to drink it in her tea everyday.. plus we would put the coconut oil in her oat meal everyday... When I went to her "Celebration of Life" I saw pictures of her.. and I didn't recongnize her.. she had lost so much weight.. they never said anything when we were at the doctors office so I thought she was this weight for a very long time.. If I had known I would of gotten some meat on her bones.. it would not have changed anything though.. but I do believe the apple cider vinegar did help her.. I tried it and got a terrible stomach ache.. so I stopped.. years and years ago they said a equal amount of honey and vinegar mixed a half hour before eating would help too.. they are probably right but for some reason it didn't catch on.. most likely because it didn't take 10 pounds off in a week.. LOL I am also thinking the apple cider vinegar needs to be one with 'Mother's' cultures in it.. I think our brand here is called "Mothers"

That is good news for Tango.. he should be right as rain soon... I bet when your son gets back with his Dad that Tango will be a happy boy again..


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Thank you, everyone, for your concern for Tango.
He just went out & barked at a noisy, rattly car that drove by - good sign.


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Actually it is not. That was on the Affinity shawl. It does sort of look like it, doesn't it? I had done 2 garter rows, and thought I had enough yarn for 1 more row, but I wanted another garter ridge, so I did a purl row, the. Did the bind off. The bind off was the Russian bind off.

Sue



Lurker 2 said:


> I was going to ask if this one was the one with the I-cord edging- I see that it is- looking good!


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

jscaplen said:


> Thank you, everyone, for your concern for Tango.
> He just went out & barked at a noisy, rattly car that drove by - good sign.


That makes me so happy Jane, it's a great sign. 💞


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

That's looking good. I love that colour.

Sue


Swedenme said:


> I don't know what it is called as I picked it up at a good will shop but this is what it looks like. I knitted up a swatch to see if I have right needle size for what I want . I think I'm going to stick with this size for my practise shawl
> Sonja


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

Thanks Ronie, I must admit they are so adorable, even when sleeping. Whenever Keira-Lee slept over I would sneak in to check her, think how adorable she looked curled up with her teddy bears etc and take a photo. &#128158;


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Cute pics of Jackson.

Sue


RosD said:


> I was sitting on my bed this morning and guess who came running in to to have a cuddle. Sneaking a couple more photos in, sorry I can't help myself.💞


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Love the pics. I recognize the first pic of that flower, although I don't think I could name it now. Years ago, I was in a garden club and could name loads of flowers, but now I just can't remember the names.

.Sue


MissMelba said:


> Busy day here in the LP  Saw some nice work, thanks for sharing!
> 
> DH and I went up to our property to walk out some measurements of where to build on it today. It is mostly scrub brush now but I found some flowers blooming and took some photos with my phone. I found eleven different flowers in my wanderings. Most of the photos are middling but here are a couple. And I got a chunk of the baby blanket bind off done during the drive up and back (about 1 1/2 hours each way) - woo woo! This thing will be done in a couple of days!
> 
> ...


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

britgirl said:


> Cute pics of Jackson.
> 
> Sue


Thank you Sue.💞


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

my DH, who has Diabetes, drinks Apple cider vinegar, honey and water. he had over 50% blockage of carotid artery and that has been credited by his doctor with reducing it by more than half. He drinks a couple of glasses a day. He hasn't persuaded me to do that yet.

Sue


Lurker 2 said:


> I am just back from seeing the doctor- he thinks my Apple Cider drink that I am making is almost certainly helping the weight loss. I also invested in some Coconut flour which was at quite a good price- be interesting to see what it is like. Had hoped for almond flour, but I think I will have to go to the Punjabi suppliers for that. I have misplaced my Coconut oil, but I like extra virgin Olive Oil too. Sweet potatoes are a horrific price at the moment- I thought of ordinary potatoes, and decided against them- maybe once a fortnight. Being of the Nightshade family.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Ronie said:


> Good Morning all!! lots going on while I slept .. Jane and Sue both are just beautiful!! and the colors show up as close to the same on my monitor!!
> 
> Julie it is great that the Apple Cider Vinegar is working well for you.. my last client use to drink it in her tea everyday.. plus we would put the coconut oil in her oat meal everyday... When I went to her "Celebration of Life" I saw pictures of her.. and I didn't recongnize her.. she had lost so much weight.. they never said anything when we were at the doctors office so I thought she was this weight for a very long time.. If I had known I would of gotten some meat on her bones.. it would not have changed anything though.. but I do believe the apple cider vinegar did help her.. I tried it and got a terrible stomach ache.. so I stopped.. years and years ago they said a equal amount of honey and vinegar mixed a half hour before eating would help too.. they are probably right but for some reason it didn't catch on.. most likely because it didn't take 10 pounds off in a week.. LOL I am also thinking the apple cider vinegar needs to be one with 'Mother's' cultures in it.. I think our brand here is called "Mothers"
> 
> ..


ACV needs to be diluted in water. No wonder it aggravated your stomach. 2 Tbs in a glass of water is the typical ratio. Some people like to add a bit of honey. It is like a lemonade except from apples. I drink it all the time in the summer as it is very refreshing and if dehydrated it rebalances the electrolytes almost instantly. For weight loss the recommendation is to drink a glass before eating. It aids in digestion. ACV has a slew of health benefits. You might want to try it again, but not so strong.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Jane, your shawl is looking good. Is the cherry tree the one that you ate the fruit of last year?


----------



## MissMelba (Jun 9, 2012)

Jane, so glad Tango is feeling better, and barking! Doing his dog job  I am fortunate to have a great vet.

I can't name any of the flowers I saw, sadly. The thistle I recognized but it was not blooming as yet so no pics of that. One I think was a variety of lady slipper and there were a lot of tiny daisies. I need to get out more, lol.

Ok, back to work, really, I mean it this time, lol.


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Hope Tango will get better soon, so he can be available for more shawl modeling jobs. Hopefully in another couple of hours you will hear that Michael has made it safely back to Nfld.

Sue


jscaplen said:


> No - he should have just arrived in London - I hope he got there anyway.
> I was up late with him last night emailing back & forth & Face timed once. He decided to stay at the airport instead of going to a hotel so I was even more uneasy. I went to bed around 3 - so now I am not happy that I had to get up early for the no-show electrician.
> He won't get in Newfoundland until 1:10 their time & then they have a 3 1/2 hour drive home. I figure that they should get there around 6pm - 10:30 my time. So I still have a long time to wait for news.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Sue, that is lovely. I would never have guessed that you had not knitted it as per the pattern. Excellent!


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

RosD said:


> On the way home today, lil man Jackson is all tuckered out. 💞


An angel!


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

jane. That looks beautiful. I had quickly read through earlier then I thought you said you had finished Affinity and I was thinking wow you must have been Superknitter!

Sue


jscaplen said:


> I mentioned previously, that I blocked my MM last night on an old foam mattress that had been stored folded in two so it has a permanent crease in it - but it did the trick. I leaned it up against the couch - easier on the back & knees than other methods that I have used.
> It looks a bit lopsided in the photo & wrinkled, as well, but that is because of the bend in the mattress. I will leave it until tomorrow, I think. Also, the other shawls that I looked at were more open - this one wanted to close in for some reason. Maybe next time I block it, I will work on opening it up more.
> 
> Hoping to get some nice pics tomorrow.


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

Normaedern said:


> An angel!


Thank you Norma, I think so too, but then you all know how biased I am. 💞


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Ours hasn't started yet, but our Bradford pear is in full bloom with its white blossoms. It's beautiful, but boy do the blossoms stink!

Sue


jscaplen said:


> My cherry tree is in full bloom.


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

That definitely is a good sign.

Sue


jscaplen said:


> Thank you, everyone, for your concern for Tango.
> He just went out & barked at a noisy, rattly car that drove by - good sign.


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

tamarque said:


> ACV needs to be diluted in water. No wonder it aggravated your stomach. 2 Tbs in a glass of water is the typical ratio. Some people like to add a bit of honey. It is like a lemonade except from apples. I drink it all the time in the summer as it is very refreshing and if dehydrated it rebalances the electrolytes almost instantly. For weight loss the recommendation is to drink a glass before eating. It aids in digestion. ACV has a slew of health benefits. You might want to try it again, but not so strong.


I did drink it in warm water.. I was just mentioning what the fad was back in the 70's


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Sue, what a gorgeous Anniversary shawl. Lovely pictures.



Jane said:


> Thank you, everyone, for your concern for Tango.
> He just went out & barked at a noisy, rattly car that drove by - good sign.


 YAY!!!


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Normaedern said:


> Jane, your shawl is looking good.


Thank you  


> Is the cherry tree the one that you ate the fruit of last year?


Yes - but I am told that it will be late this year.


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

That is great news about Tango! 

Beautiful shawls, ladies!!!

I have a friend who drinks a bit of vinegar everyday. She is as healthy as can be. 

I am so glad you get this time to enjoy your little Jackson, Ros.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

britgirl said:


> Hope Tango will get better soon, so he can be available for more shawl modeling jobs.


Well, I am hoping that I can strike him a more perky mood tomorrow for pics with the Mountain Mist.


> Hopefully in another couple of hours you will hear that Michael has made it safely back to Nfld.


He is due to land in another hour but I probably won't hear anything until they get to Marystown - in about 5 hours.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

britgirl said:


> jane. That looks beautiful.


Thanks 


> I thought you said you had finished Affinity and I was thinking wow you must have been Superknitter!


No - just wanting to finish clue 2. I get a lot of interruptions here - I've had 3 visitors since I got back from the vet - only short stays, though. Still doing the spacer.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

jscaplen said:


> Lovely colour & your swatch looks great. Remember that with lace you generally use a larger size needle than would be written on the label... but then you have no label...
> 
> Does it have a bit of a halo?


Had to look up what you meant by halo . Not a word I've come across in knitting terms but as I've only been knitting for less than 18 month there are always things to learn and firsts to be made . In answer to your question yes it has a bit of a halo 
Sonja


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Normaedern said:


> Sonja, your swatch is looking good :thumbup:


Well I have already hit a bit of a stumbling block , the cast on part . I hate picking up stitches . I now have more time so going to start it now 
Sonja


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

TLL said:


> Oh, Jane, I can understand your sleepless night with a child over night in an airport. When our girls were in the UK and traveling during breaks they would do that, but at least they had each other and they took turns sleeping.
> 
> I sure hope Tango is feeling better soon and your yarn shows up! The electrician would be good, too.
> 
> ...


Thank you


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Ronie said:


> I did drink it in warm water.. I was just mentioning what the fad was back in the 70's


okay


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

TLL said:


> That is great news about Tango!
> 
> Beautiful shawls, ladies!!!
> 
> I have a friend who drinks a bit of vinegar everyday. She is as healthy as can be. .......


My favorite book on the subject is Vermont Folk Medicine written many decades ago by an MD named Jarvis. He moved to a rural area and realized he better learnt he local folk ways if he was to have any kind of practice. In observing/studying the local practices which were based on what grew locally, he discovered many uses for ACV and corn oil. Those are the two that I remember from the book. Online, today, you can look up enormous lists for the use of vinegar, both white and the ACV. The ACV, tho, must be organic with the mother in it so you know you area getting the enzymes and other nutrients that get boiled out when it is commercially processed.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Ronie said:


> Good Morning all!! lots going on while I slept .. Jane and Sue both are just beautiful!! and the colors show up as close to the same on my monitor!!
> 
> More adorable pictures of Jackson.. I remember when they would sleep like that.. such a comfort to know they are sleeping so soundly and that I would get a break.. but I was one of those Mom's that after a half hour would be peeking at them to see if they were awake yet!! LOL
> 
> ...


Someone mentioned, I forget whether it was here, that now you have to be careful it is not, Apple Cider Vinegar flavour- i.e., made in a laboratory, rather than brewed, ours states quite clearly naturally fermented. Not good though if it upsets your stomach. Not a problem I have.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

britgirl said:


> Actually it is not. That was on the Affinity shawl. It does sort of look like it, doesn't it? I had done 2 garter rows, and thought I had enough yarn for 1 more row, but I wanted another garter ridge, so I did a purl row, the. Did the bind off. The bind off was the Russian bind off.
> 
> Sue


My mistake! 
I mastered the Russian bind off, on my various attempts at knitting Madryn. I rather like it. 
Have you shown us Affinity blocked?


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

RosD said:


> That makes me so happy Jane, it's a great sign. 💞


ditto!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

britgirl said:


> my DH, who has Diabetes, drinks Apple cider vinegar, honey and water. he had over 50% blockage of carotid artery and that has been credited by his doctor with reducing it by more than half. He drinks a couple of glasses a day. He hasn't persuaded me to do that yet.
> 
> Sue


Yet another good report for the Apple cider Brew!


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Swedenme said:


> Well I have already hit a bit of a stumbling block , the cast on part .


Interesting that it is called a beginner's shawl & it requires a tab cast on - not that it is that difficult, mind you.
Here is a video that might help - I use a crochet hook.
Which version are you doing? The full one or the short one?


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

TLL said:


> ...I have a friend who drinks a bit of vinegar everyday. ...


I drink a it every day, too - but not vinegar. 
;-)


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Yes, on page 84!

Sue


Lurker 2 said:


> My mistake!
> I mastered the Russian bind off, on my various attempts at knitting Madryn. I rather like it.
> Have you shown us Affinity blocked?


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

britgirl said:


> Yes, on page 84!
> 
> Sue


Thanks!


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Had to look up what you meant by halo . Not a word I've come across in knitting terms but as I've only been knitting for less than 18 month there are always things to learn and firsts to be made . In answer to your question yes it has a bit of a halo
> Sonja


Mohair and angora have lots of halo, as a more prominent example of halo.

Knitting is a lifelong learning, so glad you have joined the circle.


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> I mentioned previously, that I blocked my MM last night on an old foam mattress that had been stored folded in two so it has a permanent crease in it - but it did the trick. I leaned it up against the couch - easier on the back & knees than other methods that I have used.


Very ingenious way of using what's available  looks like it will be another beauty when it is finished blocking!


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

jscaplen said:


> I drink a it every day, too - but not vinegar.
> ;-)


I don't remember what kind she drinks. It is probably the apple cider version also.


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

Sue, your Anniversary shawl turned out super. 

Melanie, that is so great that you will have your property at an air park and will have your own hangar! How exciting. I have only passed by port St Lucie on the Turnpike. 

Darling Jackson and very pretty blanket Ros!

Thanks all for the info on Apple cider vinegar. I might just give it a try. But I think I heard somewhere along the line that it is not good if you have osteoporosis, which I do have. Maybe I better check that out first.


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> Interesting that it is called a beginner's shawl & it requires a tab cast on - not that it is that difficult, mind you.
> Here is a video that might help - I use a crochet hook.
> Which version are you doing? The full one or the short one?


I was curious to see this cast on - did you forget to give the link?


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> I drink a it every day, too - but not vinegar.
> ;-)


If it's red wine you drink - I've heard that good for you too
:lol: in fact that does sound better than acv.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

sisu said:


> ... looks like it will be another beauty when it is finished blocking!


Thank you 
I hope that I can capture the nuances of colours in it.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

TLL said:


> I don't remember what kind she drinks. It is probably the apple cider version also.


Mine is the grape version - Beaujolais, preferably.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

sisu said:


> I was curious to see this cast on - did you forget to give the link?


Evidently 





The thing about the garter tab is that it makes the garter stitch border continuous. If it is just a cast on of so many stitches & then you start using the garter stitch edging, it comes out of a point - for want of a better way to express it.

I looked through my projects to see if I could show you an example of each but I never focused on that when I took my pictures.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

jscaplen said:


> I mentioned previously, that I blocked my MM last night on an old foam mattress that had been stored folded in two so it has a permanent crease in it - but it did the trick. I leaned it up against the couch - easier on the back & knees than other methods that I have used.
> It looks a bit lopsided in the photo & wrinkled, as well, but that is because of the bend in the mattress. I will leave it until tomorrow, I think. Also, the other shawls that I looked at were more open - this one wanted to close in for some reason. Maybe next time I block it, I will work on opening it up more.
> 
> Hoping to get some nice pics tomorrow.


Your shawl is beautiful


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

sisu said:


> Sue, your Anniversary shawl turned out super.
> 
> Melanie, that is so great that you will have your property at an air park and will have your own hangar! How exciting. I have only passed by port St Lucie on the Turnpike.
> 
> ...


ACV, organic and w/the Mother in it, is very rich in minerals needed for bones. For osteo, I would look into the amount of Vit D3, Vit C, Vit K2 and Magnesium in your diet --most likely not enough. These nutrients work synergistically to keep the Calcium in the bones. But too much calcium and not enough of the other minerals can make the bones brittle. Selenium, for example, helps keep the bones supple. Boron, manganese, silicon and other trace minerals are also so important. Can share with you that when younger, much younger, I was told I had osteo. Began a high dose Calc/Mag supplement which I took for years diligently. At some time I had an exam, maybe when pregnant (yes, that long ago) and was told there were no signs of osteo. So the bone can be rebuilt. Exercise is critical in maintaining bone strength as you probably know so walking/weight bearing exercise actually encourages the bones to rebuild and they can do it with adequate nutrition. Not sure about what you heard on the ACV leaching minerals. I would have to research that but am somewhat suspicious.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> Mine is the grape version - Beaujolais, preferably.


Such a cute one here. I guess your Beaujolais is working.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

sisu said:


> If it's red wine you drink - I've heard that good for you too
> :lol: in fact that does sound better than acv.


It is the Resveratol in the red grape skin that has some health benefit. But the amount you would have to take in would put you on a different list of problems. Personally, I believe it is the relaxing effect of 1 or 2 glasses that provides the benefit.


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Someone mentioned, I forget whether it was here, that now you have to be careful it is not, Apple Cider Vinegar flavour- i.e., made in a laboratory, rather than brewed, ours states quite clearly naturally fermented. Not good though if it upsets your stomach. Not a problem I have.


This is true!! and funny you should mention it.. I had never heard of it.. or ever even thought to look and see the description on the label. But my last client ordered some for her canning business and they picked up the 'Flavored' kind.. of course it didn't have the correct properties for her canning and she couldn't use it.. your mentioning of it is only the second time I have ever heard of that...

It is true that its not good if it upsets the tummy.. I have a tender tummy as it is.. and steer away from anything that upsets it... I call it "listening to my body" LOL


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Lurker 2 said:


> Good on you, Sonja! How did your duplicate stitch experiment go? It certainly looks to me like the yarn has a halo- such a lovely blue.
> Did you see in the previous Lace party my struggles to read a chart? You are doing fantastically well.


I've been practising the duplicate stitch I think I'm ready to put the motif on my romper bib There is just one problem I ran out of yarn knitting the cardigan ( per usual ) luckily this was bought from a shop so I'm of to get another ball on Thursday so the set should be finished this week . 
Yes I did see how you struggled . I would be to but this one has both written and chart apparently a good way to learn . It's a simple enough pattern 
Sonja


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

RosD said:


> Yes Julie, just a really quick corner to corner blanket in garter stitch.💞


I was also admiring jack sons blanket lovely colours 
Sonja


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

jscaplen said:


> Interesting that it is called a beginner's shawl & it requires a tab cast on - not that it is that difficult, mind you.
> Here is a video that might help - I use a crochet hook.
> Which version are you doing? The full one or the short one?


As it's my first shawl I was just going to go for the short one 
I have to more hanks of this yarn so if I do like it I could always make a full one . 
Sonja


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

tamarque said:


> Mohair and angora have lots of halo, as a more prominent example of halo.
> 
> Knitting is a lifelong learning, so glad you have joined the circle.


Thank you very much 
Sonja


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Swedenme said:


> Your shawl is beautiful


Thank you


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Ronie said:


> This is true!! and funny you should mention it.. I had never heard of it.. or ever even thought to look and see the description on the label. But my last client ordered some for her canning business and they picked up the 'Flavored' kind.. of course it didn't have the correct properties for her canning and she couldn't use it.. your mentioning of it is only the second time I have ever heard of that...
> 
> It is true that its not good if it upsets the tummy.. I have a tender tummy as it is.. and steer away from anything that upsets it... I call it "listening to my body" LOL


Which is rather important, in my opinion!


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Ronie said:


> This is true!! and funny you should mention it.. I had never heard of it.. or ever even thought to look and see the description on the label. But my last client ordered some for her canning business and they picked up the 'Flavored' kind.. of course it didn't have the correct properties for her canning and she couldn't use it.. your mentioning of it is only the second time I have ever heard of that...
> 
> It is true that its not good if it upsets the tummy.. I have a tender tummy as it is.. and steer away from anything that upsets it... I call it "listening to my body" LOL


ACV is cheap enough to begin with. Why would anyone buy a synthetic! I will say that ACV is used to settle acid stomachs and is excellent for ptomaine poisoning--the real deal only.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> I've been practising the duplicate stitch I think I'm ready to put the motif on my romper bib There is just one problem I ran out of yarn knitting the cardigan ( per usual ) luckily this was bought from a shop so I'm of to get another ball on Thursday so the set should be finished this week .
> Yes I did see how you struggled . I would be to but this one has both written and chart apparently a good way to learn . It's a simple enough pattern
> Sonja


I am glad it was not a second hand shop purchase- one would never get batch or lot number again I am sure- even if it were a yarn still in production!
There are a lot of things experienced chart readers take for granted I think- I am glad you can refer to either.
And do post your work when you are happy with it- or even unhappy, if you think someone might know the solution!


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> As it's my first shawl I was just going to go for the short one
> I have to more hanks of this yarn so if I do like it I could always make a full one .
> Sonja


Always good to start small and easy as you are learning. Important to be able to feel successful


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Yea! My yarn just this minute arrived from the UK. Now I can finish the Madryn. The green is an excellent match; the blue is entirely different but I didn't order the batch of 8 for the blue, only the green. There is a mixed color project in the future.


----------



## Grannypeg (Jun 17, 2011)

RosD said:


> On the way home today, lil man Jackson is all tuckered out. 💞


Oh my, what a cutie.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

tamarque said:


> Yea! My yarn just this minute arrived from the UK. Now I can finish the Madryn. The green is an excellent match; the blue is entirely different but I didn't order the batch of 8 for the blue, only the green. There is a mixed color project in the future.


Yay!!!! Looking forward to seeing it finished!


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

Lovely garden pics.


Jacki said:


> Whew! Just caught up again. Everyone seems to be having a nice busy weekend. I love the pictures of the kids....they are all so wonderfully unique and full fun! Nice to see what our future world leaders look like!
> 
> Weather here is still kind of iffy. Sitting mostly in the 50's today. Got that "bubble" look of clouds, just high, thin, but cover the extraordinary shade of blue our skies are here.
> 
> ...


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

So very delicate and so very pretty.


britgirl said:


> Here is Affinity blocked. Now to go block Anniversary, then back to knitting again. Well actually later, as I am going to go outside and do a little yard work whilst it is so beautiful.
> 
> Sue


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

Lol! The idea of the red or grape version is a fun thought. 

Enjoy your yarn, Tanya!

It sounds like you are off to a great start on your first lace shawl, Sonja. It is going to be so pretty! :thumbup:


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

TLL said:


> Lol! The idea of the red or grape version is a fun thought.
> 
> Enjoy your yarn, Tanya!
> 
> It sounds like you are off to a great start on your first lace shawl, Sonja. It is going to be so pretty! :thumbup:


Thank you I was just going to pull it all out as I thought I had done it wrong . No points .forgot I was working from top down 😃


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Swedenme said:


> Thank you I was just going to pull it all out as I thought I had done it wrong . No points .forgot I was working from top down 😃


Whew! Close one


----------



## jangmb (Oct 27, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> I drink a it every day, too - but not vinegar.
> ;-)


Yours sounds like my favorite
:wink: :wink:


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

jscaplen said:


> Whew! Close one


VERY!!!


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

tamarque said:


> Yea! My yarn just this minute arrived from the UK. Now I can finish the Madryn. The green is an excellent match; the blue is entirely different but I didn't order the batch of 8 for the blue, only the green. There is a mixed color project in the future.


:thumbup: :thumbup:

Oh, Sonja, so glad you took a second look before frogging. I have trouble sometimes getting lost in my pattern. I have taken to checking things closely before I frog.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

eshlemania said:


> :thumbup: :thumbup:
> 
> Oh, Sonja, so glad you took a second look before frogging. I have trouble sometimes getting lost in my pattern. I have taken to checking things closely before I frog.


I think it was because I was tired . Didn't sleep good last night . I've put it down till tomorrow 
Sonja


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Knitting and tired just don't go together. It took me a long time to realize that. Hopefully you will get a good night's sleep and do a lot better tomorrow.

Sue


Swedenme said:


> I think it was because I was tired . Didn't sleep good last night . I've put it down till tomorrow
> Sonja


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Here's some pictures.


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> Evidently
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks for this Jane. It was a very clear explanation. I have not used that yet.


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

eshlemania said:


> Here's some pictures.


Nice shawl and mitts Bev! The sky looks like the same colors!
Love the alpaca. That will be a nice, warm hat.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

eshlemania said:


> Here's some pictures.


Great work, Bev 
As usual, your photo matches the colourway in your knitting!


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Great pics, Bev. love the colour of that yarn. Your shawl and miss look great too. Also enjoyed seeing the sunset pic with all those different colours.

Sue


eshlemania said:


> Here's some pictures.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

sisu said:


> Thanks for this Jane. It was a very clear explanation. I have not used that yet.


I think that more & more designers are using this starting method. As I mentioned, it makes the garter stitch edge more continuous - cleaner looking. That being said, it isn't very visible when the shawl is worn. Perhaps it gives a more stable edge, as well.


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

tamarque said:


> Not sure about what you heard on the ACV leaching minerals. I would have to research that but am somewhat suspicious.


Tanya, I actually heard this from a salesperson at a health food store. I just googled it and the Livestrong site says it can cause low potassium and decrease bone density. But most other sites recommend it. So,who knows!


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

jscaplen said:


> As usual, your photo matches the colourway in your knitting!


Thanks, Jane.  As usual I didn't notice till you mentioned it.

Thanks, Caryn, I see that you mentioned the colors also.

Thanks, Sue. I am looking forward to working with that yarn. Oh, my, did I mention how soft it was?


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

Bev very nice yarn... It will make a wonderful hat!! and I love your scarf and mits combo.. they turned out beautiful..  

I woke up to go to work this morning.. then checked my schedule and realized I didn't have to work today.. so I planned on getting a lot of knitting done.. the longer the day grew the sicker I felt.. so I have been trying to keep my eyes open and decided to let the knitting rest today too..LOL.. hubby has been sick all week and he came home sick again today.. what a mess.. I don't look forward to tomorrow.. I just hope I wake up feeling much better.. I tried to rest but there is a storm brewing outside that made it impossible to sleep but boy did it feel good to lay down.. dinner is in a hour then I am going back to bed .. possible a sip of wine with dinner will make sleep possible..


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

sisu said:


> Tanya, I actually heard this from a salesperson at a health food store. I just googled it and the Livestrong site says it can cause low potassium and decrease bone density. But most other sites recommend it. So,who knows!


it is why I choose to listen to my body..LOL what is good for most isn't always good for all..


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Thanks, Ronie. I sure hope you and hubby feel better soon.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

sisu said:


> Nice shawl and mitts Bev! The sky looks like the same colors!
> Love the alpaca. That will be a nice, warm hat.


Ditto from me, Bev!


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

eshlemania said:


> Thanks, Ronie. I sure hope you and hubby feel better soon.


Me, too, Ronie!


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

I hope you feel better soon, Ronie

Sue


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Thanks, Pam. I started the chocolate brown one. Yum!


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

eshlemania said:


> Thanks, Pam. I started the chocolate brown one. Yum!


It looks yummy! I really like Cascade Yarns


----------



## KittyChris (Jan 5, 2014)

Feel better Ronnie, and hubby too!


----------



## KittyChris (Jan 5, 2014)

You have to be careful when buying white vinegar too, especially if you use it in food as it can be made from petroleum. See copy from Wikpedia below. I don't remember how to differentiate but I'm sure if you look at the label there will be a telltale word of some sort.

The term "distilled vinegar" is something of a misnomer, because it is not produced by distillation but by fermentation of distilled alcohol. The fermentate is diluted to produce a colorless solution of 5% to 8% acetic acid in water, with a pH of about 2.4. This is variously known as distilled spirit, "virgin" vinegar,[7] or white vinegar, and is used in cooking, baking, meat preservation, and pickling, as well as medicinal, laboratory, and cleaning purposes.[8] The most common starting material in some regions, because of its low cost, is malt; in the United States, corn (maize), such as the Heinz brand.[9] It is sometimes derived from petroleum.[10]


----------



## Jacki (Feb 10, 2011)

jangmb said:


> Yours sounds like my favorite
> :wink: :wink:


I'm with you on that one!  Having some California Merlot now.


----------



## Jacki (Feb 10, 2011)

Nice time catching up! Ya'll have been busy again! Love the shawl and matching mitts along with the colors of the sky. Lovely. The beautiful brown yarn looks better than chocolate! 

I'll probably have to re-read tomorrow because I feel I've skipped some important stuff....like vinegar.  Gotta read more about that thread...

Ronie, I sure hope you and hubby are better tomorrow! I just can't stand being sick!

See y'all tomorrow!


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Bev-- your pics are great. Love Cascade yarns and their eco alpaca is delicious. Serendipity how your sky photo colors match your shawl and winding mitts. Love it.

Caryn/Ronie/Chris--White vinegar is not ACV at all. Its best use is for cleaning. Not sure the labels will tell if it is petroleum distillate. A very quick search said Heinz ACV and White vinegar are made only from apples and grain. This following article, a little on the humorous side essentially says synthetic alcohol cannot be labeled as coming from real food but the FDA is not adamant about it. So as per usual, you need to call the company and try to get them to tell you their processes. I still trust organic ACV w/Mother in it for internal use.

http://grist.org/article/2010-09-13-ask-umbra-on-avoiding-crude-oil-in-vinegar/

This other little article addresses the poor labeling issue and notes that unless it specifically says natural grain or apples, assume it is petroleum. I would go with this as a beginning standard.

My suspicion about the comment that ACV leaches our bone minerals is the lack of context of such a statement. When making bone broth, ACV is added in a small amount to help leach the minerals into the broth. However, our body is not a soup and ACV in the stomach aids in digestion of calcium so the body can better use it. Calcium also leaches from the body's bones when there is not enough Vit D in the system.

This article spells out some of the relationships of calcium bone loss.

http://www.processedfreeamerica.org/resources/health-news/199-calcium-deficiency-the-leaching-of-america

I have not been able to find anything that directly deals with ACV leaching our bone minerals; only info that it aids in digestion and other health benefits, including the increase of stomach acid which is needed as we age and our body loses its ability to produce sufficient stomach acid.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Turns out that my new yarn is a lighter weight than what I was using even tho the label marks it the same. Hope it is not that visible when knitting. May have to go up a needle size. Keep fingers and toes crossed for me.


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Thanks, Tanya and Jacki. I am loving that chocolate alpaca, it's going to be sooo very light.

Tanya, I hope that your yarns blend together well.


----------



## kaixixang (Jul 16, 2012)

Sooo envious with the lace weight Alpaca ... whatever color it is.

Turns out, even with addition of extra protective cardboard, I won't be spending over 8 or 9 USD. Just sending a 30 or 40 weight crochet cotton doily, not the heavy acrylic wedge-knit doily I sent to TLL.

If any US or Canada LP friends want one of my currently made doilies...the shipping will be much less I'm sure. As long as the general cost of shipping is less than 10 USD I will ship anywhere.

So, make an offer but add about 8 USD so that shipping won't be difficult. I'll even send Australia/NZ if I get interest from that direction. Figure about 90 cents over per USD for Australia/NZ. Don't know about Canada/UK. Less than 2 USD for transfer fee...and I won't complain about THAT. Cost of Paypal conversion. :thumbup:


----------



## admin (Jan 12, 2011)

This is an automated notice.

This topic was split up because it reached high page count.
Please feel free to continue the conversation in the new topic that was automatically created here:

http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-337430-1.html

Sorry for any inconvenience.


----------

